#ubuntuone 2010-02-22
<rick_cli4lif> just wondering if anyone knows for sure if you can run U1 filesync headless without the gnome parts like on a server or alternative WM system?
<rick_cli4lif> see some docs on cmd line sync tools, but nothing on setup/running
<rick_cli4lif> ok, nvm, looks like I've found something: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/440351
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 440351 in ubuntuone-client "ubuntuone not usable on headless installs" [Wishlist,Triaged]
 * izzaboo *honk*
<izzaboo> wow. that felt kinda rude.
<izzaboo> honking in such a quiet channel
<duanedesign> lol
<duanedesign> its a little quite right know. But ill se if i can help izzaboo
<izzaboo> ah. sry, was reading webpage.  I just had a Q about Contacts usage via website.  Confirm no import/export there?
<duanedesign> s/quite/quiet
<izzaboo> quite quiet for sure
<duanedesign> lol
<duanedesign> you can edit contacts there, but not import
<duanedesign> they are doing a lot of work on the web UI. Adding search, bulk upload and a lot of other features
<duanedesign> What type of upload of contacts were you looking to do izzaboo ?
<izzaboo> excellent!  Contacts & Notes is a huge step forward for me from using dropbox.com.
<duanedesign> izzaboo: yes Ubuntu One plans to distinguish itself by adding support for different apps on the platform
<izzaboo> I was thinking vcard (or even .csv) for downloading to non-primary computers to share with others.  Or uploading the same.
<duanedesign> izzaboo: i agree. I was thinkinng vcard.
<duanedesign> .csv might be nice though
<izzaboo> conversion seems like its a bigger hurdle than it should be between email/PIM apps
<duanedesign> izzaboo: are you using Karmic?
<izzaboo> e.g. I exported contacts from gmail.
<izzaboo> ya. Karmic on a dell mini 9 (its in the other room charging) but I'm on old Mac OS X right now.
<izzaboo> and when I imported .csv file from google to evolution the data was entered in all the wrong fields.
<izzaboo> the contacts component of evolution on that mini 9 screen is irritating.  I installed Karmic on an iMac too, but my son has all his stuff already in OS X.
<izzaboo> it is actually easier to use the contacts portion of the web UI than evolution on the 9" screen.
<duanedesign> izzaboo: right. I have Lucid installed in a VM. They have been busy a lot of changes for Ubuntu One in Lucid.
<izzaboo> sweet. I look forward to it!
<duanedesign> izzaboo: did you use a guide for importing your contacts?
<izzaboo> oh geeze.  I can't remember.  I think so...
<duanedesign> izzaboo: hmm. looks like some people had some luck going fron Thunderbird to evolution
<duanedesign> izzaboo: no problrem
<duanedesign> but what a pain, installing thunderbird just to import your contacts
<izzaboo> weird I just tried to download a file via web UI and got "bad server response? (NSURLErrorDomain:-1011) on two different files.
<izzaboo> ya. If I remember correctly I think the choices from google weren't great, like they configured specifically for Outlook or something...
<izzaboo> so that mighta been the trouble.  I read about some online conversion sites but wonder if I wanted to share all my contacts' info with them.  heheh
<duanedesign> right
<izzaboo> yep. they have Google CSV, Outlook CSV & vCard
<izzaboo> they = google
<duanedesign> izzaboo: you tried to DL a file, by double clicking on  it and selecting save?
<izzaboo> btw, i did use the tutorial but it wasn't re: importing https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Tutorials/Contacts
<izzaboo> ummm. no. I just single clicked...
<duanedesign> izzaboo: your right
<duanedesign> its a single-click :)
<izzaboo> right click Save Linked File... give me the same error...
<izzaboo> hey are there One clients for other UIs?  i wonder if I could just use CLI on mac os x
<izzaboo> spell: give/gave
<duanedesign> izzaboo: what browser are you using?
<izzaboo> safari
 * izzaboo launching firefox
<duanedesign> izzaboo: there has been work on Ubuntu One clients for Fedora, and there is a sprint planned for PyCon ( i think its called) to make a Windows client
<izzaboo> file d/l works fine in firefox/osX
<duanedesign> izzaboo: hmmm, ok
<izzaboo> .txt, .jpg & .xls files I tried
<duanedesign> Ill mention that to everyone. Not sure how much testing has happened on Safari.
<duanedesign> izzaboo: i have to sign off. Another name you might want to remember is rye. He is very knowledgable with Ubuntu One and very helpfull.
<duanedesign> happy syncing. good to talk to you
<izzaboo> works good in camino browser too.  just not safari 4.0.4.  thanks, duanedesign, good to talk to you too
<duanedesign> really
<duanedesign> interesting
<izzaboo> os X 10.4.11, if that helps anyone.  heheh
<duanedesign> I use camino at work. Just havent been  into the office in awhile to try it
<izzaboo> ya. worked fine in camino.
<duanedesign> i imagine it would not be too hard to recompile ubuntu one for Fink or MacPorts
<duanedesign> just a thought :) have a good <local time>
<izzaboo> I gots to sign off too.  I'm in no hurry for the features.  like what we've got, that's for sure!
<izzaboo> cheers!
<psyphercode> hello ubuntuone team
<psyphercode> is there anyone who can assist me pls?
<psyphercode> my ubunuoner doers not sycn at all, pls assist
<psyphercode> my ubuntuone does not sync at all, pls assist
<psyphercode> is there anyone online who can assist me pls, u1 not working at all??
<psyphercode> is there anyone online who can assist me pls, u1 not working at all??
<rye> duanedesign, wow, sorry for not responding earlier to memos you have sent - I have recovered my pass yesterday for my irc account and found the memos only today
<duanedesign> rye: ah, no worries. They turned out to be for nothing :)
<duanedesign> psyphercode: you still there?
<duanedesign> rye: i cant figure this out, lol. https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/101795
<rye> duanedesign, you mean that you don't understand why users do this?
<rye> erm, "users"
<duanedesign> rye: well fail2ban is also a spammer
<duanedesign> they are turning each other in o.O
<duanedesign> lol
<duanedesign> i should say 'suspected' of innapropriatte activity
 * popey waves
<aquarius> hey popey
 * rye relogins via ipv6 link...
<rye> ok, guys, is there anyone who was working on /account/machines/ ? Machine removal broke - bug 524193
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 524193 in ubuntuone-servers "cannot remove the computers on my acount" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/524193
<rye> tomboy notes are still being blanked so the fix will need to be deployed to production today
<duanedesign> rye: if someone is running Ubuntu One from the Beta PPA (like the jaunty client) DEBUG is already set in syncdaemon.conf by default?
<rye> duanedesign, yes, that is in logging.conf in /etc/xdg/ubuntuone
<duanedesign> ahhh, thank you sir
<rye> anybody here experienced segmentation faults of python on desktopcouch startup (i.e. in keyring-dbus interaction)
<rye> ?
 * rye needs to learn that the way i think about the sentence is not the best way to output it...
<splashote> hey there. is there any way to delete all the files stored online?
<rye> splashote, you can remove all the folders and files by clicking on corresponding icon that appears when you select a folder or file
<rye> it is not possible to erase everything in one click at the moment
<duanedesign> rye: didnt you have a script that checked for non valid UTF-8 characters. Is that the script ubuntuone-client-diagnose.py
<duanedesign> i guess i could quit being lazy and look at the source :)
<rye> great, something is definitely broken in my 2.4 router, suddenly it starts directing ipv6 tunnel through different uplink
<rye> duanedesign, yes, the code is there
<duanedesign> rye: it actually fixes the names too :)
<rye> duanedesign, you should keep in mind that i am not yet a professional python programmer, i spent most of my programming life doing things in perl
<rye> duanedesign, you mean your script?
<rye> duanedesign, i was thinking of such possibility but that requires the code to detect the original encoding. Given the wide range for possible encodings in windows systems this may be quite hard. Or not.
<duanedesign> rye: ahhh, i see. Yeah that should of been a question mark at the end of that, lol
<duanedesign> rye: Perl is awesome. i have seen some amazing stuff done with very little code in Perl
<duanedesign> rye: i find it difficult. Looks like cartoon characters swearing to me. *$#! :P
<rye> duanedesign, re: amazing stuff - yes, right, until you are in charge of that 'amazing stuff done with very little code by a programmer who left the company' - then it stops being amazing :)
 * rye went to vm debugging applet crash on startup, this has been for too much time here...
<psyphercode> is there anyone online who can assist me pls, u1 not working at all??
<rye> psyphercode, hi! Could you pelase describe the current state in more details?
<psyphercode> rye: everything was working sorta ok 2 days ago, loaded bout 800MB of pictures all updated ok. then today try do another 800MB and it just doesn't do anything, as far as it's concerned the files are up to date. I have 50GB of space
<psyphercode> since i bought my 50GB of space this has been the "norm" just issue after issue. it's not a very stable service at all, left it for bout 2 mnonths hoping it will improve, it hasn't
<beuno> psyphercode, wow, I'm sorry you've been having such a bad experience
<beuno> when did you try adding those last 800mb?
<rye> psyphercode, ok, first of all, if you are having the issue at the moment, then we will need to get info about the current state of the software that performing the sync.
<psyphercode> k
<rye> psyphercode, could you please paste the contents of ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log to http://paste.ubuntu.com ?
<psyphercode> how far back must i go
<psyphercode> big file
<psyphercode> its fine i got it all
<rye> psyphercode, last 5-10 lines might be enough
<rye> psyphercode, then please provide us with the URL that the file got uploaded to
<psyphercode> http://paste.ubuntu.com/381564/
<rye> 2010-02-22 10:51:45,854 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.ActionQueue - WARNING - connection lost: Connection was closed cleanly.
<rye> hm, based on this, it disconnected from the service and does not reconnect
<rye> psyphercode, quick way to restore the connectivity is to signal syncdaemon to quit - u1sdtool -q then start syncdaemon via the applet by clicking "Connect"
<psyphercode> rye: question, why does that not woirk from the gui?
<psyphercode> and the applet is still in the white cloud phase so connect optiomn
<psyphercode> after
<rye> psyphercode, you mean disconnecting from the gui does not force syncdemon to disconnect?
<psyphercode> u1sdtool -q
<psyphercode> yes
<psyphercode> even using that command it still looks conected
<rye> psyphercode, could you please execute " dbus-send --session --print-reply --dest=com.ubuntuone.SyncDaemon --type=method_call /status com.ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.Status.current_status " - this will output the current status of syncdaemon
<rye> since it is switches to shutdown state, the applet should handle that
<psyphercode> Error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.
<psyphercode> rye: hmm suddenly it says updating files and the icon changed
<psyphercode> yet when u click it does not say how many files is still to be done
<rye> psyphercode, ok, could you please re-run that commant?
<rye> *command
<psyphercode> rye: ok now it's disconnected
<psyphercode> will run the command again now
<rye> I believe I have to write a bug report about syncdaemon not being cooperative on startup as well. bug 498444 describes the symptom
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 498444 in ubuntuone-client "Ubuntu One Cloud Icon Always Shows Exclamation Mark After Boot" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/498444
<rye> psyphercode, disconnected?
<psyphercode> http://paste.ubuntu.com/381574/
<psyphercode> after i ran the dbus command bout 2 mins later the applet said updating files icon wne to a rotating arrow then went disconnected
<rye> psyphercode, hm, could you please re-post the contents of syncdaemon.log ?
 * rye is filing a bug to perform signal response first and then performing LR
<psyphercode> http://paste.ubuntu.com/381575/
<popey> is the notification icon for u1 no more in lucid? I never see it
<rye> psyphercode, ok, are you able to connect the applet again and see what happens. If that reverts to "disconnected" again then we will start aggressive debugging. Additionally, what client version are you running (apt-cache policy ubuntuone-client)
<rye> popey, applet is gone in lucid and will be replaced by a control panel which will provide more info than applet can do.
<psyphercode> ubuntuone-client:
<psyphercode>   Installed: 1.0.3-0ubuntu1
<popey> rye: thanks
<psyphercode>   Candidate: 1.0.3-0ubuntu1
<psyphercode>   Version table:
<psyphercode>  *** 1.0.3-0ubuntu1 0
<psyphercode>         500 http://za.archive.ubuntu.com karmic-updates/main Packages
<psyphercode>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<psyphercode>      1.0.2-0ubuntu1 0
<psyphercode>         500 http://za.archive.ubuntu.com karmic/main Packages
<psyphercode> rye: i have connected the app, waiting but don't see anything
<rye> psyphercode, could you please re-run the status command?
<rye> what I am trying to accomplish is to find the reason why it goes to disconnected state
<psyphercode> rye: http://paste.ubuntu.com/381580/
<rye> psyphercode, ok, it now reads the info from the server to see what changed
<psyphercode> rye: still not seeing it update though
<rye> psyphercode, ok, what's the status now?
<psyphercode> app status or the debus status?
<rye> psyphercode, the dbus-send command
<psyphercode> http://paste.ubuntu.com/381583/
<rye> u1sdtool --status is present in newer versions in beta PPA, but I do not recomment running PPA version at the moment
<psyphercode> rye: so what next? still investigating that side?
<rye> psyphercode, is there any status change for the client?
<psyphercode> nothing has changed since we reconnected
<psyphercode> http://paste.ubuntu.com/381592/
<rye> psyphercode, ok, could you please post the contents of the log again, it looks like it is working fine but just to be sure
<psyphercode> can't be working though, nothing is uploading
<psyphercode> http://paste.ubuntu.com/381599/
<rye> psyphercode, is there any disk drive activity now?
<psyphercode> there is but not a lot and it's probably just me working on this pc
<psyphercode> iotop also shows nothing
<rye> psyphercode, could you please post the output of grep MARK ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log - it should show at least some progress
<psyphercode> http://paste.ubuntu.com/381616/
<rye> psyphercode, ok, the syncdaemon is working fine (quoting verterok: ) syncdaemon first works on metadata, and once it's done, starts working on content
<verterok> :)
<psyphercode> so it's indexing?
<rye> psyphercode, yes, it appears that the first part got uploaded before syncdaemon got info about the actual amount of files that need to be synced, therefore it is now indexing the files that are not present on the server
<psyphercode> rye: ok so why did it not do that the 1st 800mb i uploaded 2 days ago?
<psyphercode> and what can be done to avoid this
<psyphercode> i mean there must be a bug somewhere right?
<psyphercode> plus how long is it supposed to take, don;t even see that much disk access
<rye> psyphercode, there is something wrong with it, right. First of all it disconnected and failed to reconnect, I believe this is already reported but I am now stuffing my ubuntuone folder with files of different sizes and sorts to see whether it can be reproduced. I belive it can be.
<psyphercode> ah ok cool
<psyphercode> when do you think u1 will get to a p;oint where it's production ready?
<psyphercode> lucid?
<rye> psyphercode, I am very sorry you have experienced such kind of issue and we are now working on the resolution of most common bugs.
<rye> psyphercode, Lucid release will have additional features and it is LTS. Having such fragile system is not an option, i believe. Therefore we will work hard to eliminate the existing issues before Lucid is released.
<rye> you can see that most of the bugs reported now are duplicates of the known issues.
<rye> and many of them are already fixed but the fixes are not yet present in the stable releases
<rye> ok, i am sorry but I will need to step away, will be back in 2 hours.
<psyphercode> ok cool, also a feature that is sorely lacking which I have been trying to request on the ubuntu forums, but have had no response, is offline syncing. so i don't have to upload 50GB and then re-donwload that 50GB back down to all the machines i want to sync
<rye|away> psyphercode, hm, could you please point us to the forum thread?
<dobey> psyphercode: LAN sync is something we've talked about doing in the past, but it's a very large feature, and there were more important things we wanted to get done for Lucid... We try to prioritize stuff to work on based on what would be beneficial to the most users... Hopefully that can be the one for Lucid+1 though :)
<psyphercode> ok sweet, but is there no manual way to do it without causing conflicts?
<urbanape> morning, u1ers
<dobey> hey urbanape
<dobey> Richmond sucks btw. They still have smoking in bars it seems. :(
<urbanape> Man up. If it's good enough for aquarius, it's good enough for you.
<dobey> If it's not engine exhaust, I don't want the smoke :)
<urbanape> as I understand it, the law is entirely without teeth. It's something like a $100 fine each time someone smokes in a bar, with an annual limit of $1500. So, bars are basically getting a $1500 smoking license per year.
<urbanape> which is peanuts, if it keeps the smokers coming and drinking.
<dobey> hrmm
<dobey> there are a few exceptions too
<urbanape> ah, the fine is only $25/incident.
<urbanape> and enforcement is basically up to health code inspectors, since it's a civil offense, not a criminal offense.
<dobey> and Tobacco Co. gets off easy because the club downstairs is "separate" from the "non-smoking" area upstairs
<dobey> oh well, I don't think I'll be going back there anyway
<dobey> hrmm
<CardinalFang> I have PyCon talks playing in the background, and NedB's lightning has me wanting coverage.py in our tests.
<rye> just give me some time and I will find a bug even in package manager...
<dobey> i just found one in rhythmbox, but not sure how to describe it well
<rye> dobey, first of all I do this: "BUG!" or "ALARM!" depending on what I have found :)
<rye> but I am just lucky. I can not post to ubuntuone-users from @canonical address because I am facing yet-unknown bug in Launchpad/SSO integration. My /tmp is not cleaned and ureadahead does not work because I have "custom" layout... And Landscape failed to update my system due missing handling of read-only partitions.
<dobey> http://www.theonion.com/content/news/real_estate_developers_push_to
<rye> I am feeling lucky
<dobey> hahahahah
<dobey> I ♥ The Onion!
<rye> Ah, one more
<rye>             self.__litems["status"] = gtk.MenuItem(
<rye>                   label=_("Your files are up to date."))
<rye> this is on applet initialization.
<dobey> one more what?
<rye> so that even if there is everything broken the user is still assured that the files are up to date
<rye> much like the default 'synchronized' emblem on the files
<CardinalFang> Before we know about the files, we talk about the files.  Great.
<rye> dobey, i am performing internal talk with myself and some output gets printed to IRC :)
<dobey> we already know about files
<dobey> we don't already knoow about lag
<rye> dobey, this is in __init__
<rye> dobey, so this turns up right when the applet is started. Even if syncdaemon crashes, the applet happily says 'smile!'
<dobey> yes well
<dobey> the applet also doesn't exist any more :)
<rye> i see that the system usually says 'everything is fine' or 'doing something to make everything fine'. The third state, i.e. unknown state is replaced by 'everything is fine'
<rye> dobey, it still exists in karmic
<dobey> rye: ignorance is bliss :)
<rye> dobey, mmmm... i believe that is not what the people think who put their files to Ubuntu One folder
<dobey> i should blog or something
<aquarius> going to eat some dinner. back in a while.
<duanedesign> CardinalFang: where are you accessing the PyCon talks at. I am  not immediately seeing them on us.PyCon.org?
<duanedesign> CardinalFang: aha, i found pycon.blip.tv. That should keep me happy for awhile :)
<artir> one.ubuntu.com/music/store-no-forthewin!
<dobey> http://isthemusicstorereadyyet.com
<artir> well, but it can be accessed
<artir> it is there
* rtgz changed the topic of #ubuntuone to: https://one.ubuntu.com |  https://launchpad.net/ubuntuone | Known Issues: Notes may fail to save in web ui (LP:524555, LP:524515), Unable to remove machine auth (LP:524193) | Please honk if you need assistance with Ubuntu One
 * rye is shutting down, hopefully tomorrow will be more productive
<rickspencer3> johnlea, hi
<dobey> rickspencer3: i'm guessing he's long off for now, being almost 11 pm :)
<rickspencer3> ah
<rickspencer3> makes sense
<rickspencer3> I'll log a bug
<rickspencer3> dobey, assign it directly to John?
<dobey> please
<wojtek> Helo Is there any way to remove a machine registered to ubuntuone ?
<wojtek> becouse always when I try to do this, I get error with very cheap infomration 500 something gone worng or sth
<dobey> there's a web page where you can select one or more and click "Delete" I think
<wojtek> Yes yes there is a web
<wojtek> one.ubuntucom/account
<wojtek> but as I said it doesnt work for me
<sanderqd> same problem here if i remember correctly
<joshuahoover> wojtek, sanderqd: this is a known issue that needs to be fixed...apologies for the current inconvenience
<joshuahoover> wojtek, sanderqd: bug #524193 is the bug we're tracking against (fyi)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 524193 in ubuntuone-servers "cannot remove the computers on my acount" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/524193
<wojtek> joshuahoover: One more question
<joshuahoover> wojtek: sure
<wojtek> joshuahoover: After installing ubuntuone client and connecting to the cloud
<wojtek> joshuahoover: I had to register my computer into ubuntuone
<wojtek> joshuahoover: Then I wanted to synchronize with tomboy
<wojtek> joshuahoover: I've configured Tomboy to use ubuntuone and after that configuration I was asked to register my computer to ubuntuOne ... hmm.. once again
<joshuahoover> wojtek: yes, that is correct
<dobey> wojtek: tomboy has to get a separate token
<joshuahoover> wojtek: tomboy synchronizes a bit differently than our other services and (unfortunately) requires this duplicate step
<dobey> wojtek: that will likely change for lucid+1 though, as we hope to get tomboy to store notes directly in desktopcouch, rather than using the separate web sync protocol it has
<wojtek> joshuahoover: Ok but I gave the same name of computer for Tomboy and UbuntuOne client :(
<joshuahoover> what dobey says :)
<joshuahoover> wojtek: ah, ok, and you want to maybe just remove it for files but not tomboy? something like that?
<wojtek> joshuahoover: And I have to the same machines registered
<dobey> wojtek: the name is only for your convenience. they're still different tokens, it doesn't matter if you give them the same text description
<dobey> though you won't know which one is which I guess
<wojtek> joshuahoover: So there are no conflicts ?
<dobey> wojtek: everything will work fine. you just won't know which one is which if you want to remove one and not the other at some point
<joshuahoover> wojtek: right, there are no conflicts there, you just wouldn't know which is which by the name
<dobey> wojtek: though you could compare the token value itself to clarify that
<wojtek> joshuahoover: Ok
<wojtek> joshuahoover: The next issue is that I can not synchronize notes in Tomboy  - Failed to synchronize
<joshuahoover> wojtek: ok, to help debug that, can you do the following? 1) quit tomboy 2) open a terminal session 3) run: tomboy --debug
<wojtek> joshuahoover:  ok
<joshuahoover> wojtek: 4) try to sync your notes in tomboy
<wojtek> joshuahoover:  hmm now I see I have to configure ubuntuone access in Tomboy once again and it want me to add a computer once again :P
<wojtek> joshuahoover:  It is weird
<joshuahoover> wojtek: hmmm...how long ago did you have to do this for tomboy?
<joshuahoover> wojtek: i'm wondering if it's related to the switch to the new single sign on (sso) service
<wojtek> joshuahoover:  I've not heard of SSO
<joshuahoover> wojtek: it's the site you login to for ubuntu one, launchpad, etc.
<joshuahoover> wojtek: any progress?
<wojtek> joshuahoover:  I'm thinking about that sso :)
<dobey> i don't think the SSO is related to getting an oauth token (other than the fact that you have to log in, on the web)
<dobey> but that's not inside tomboy, so i don't see how it would affect it
<dobey> unless tomboy just never gets a token back
<wojtek> joshuahoover:  Ok I've managed to run TomBoy in debug mode
<joshuahoover> wojtek: do you get the same error syncing notes?
<wojtek> joshuahoover:  And now trying to synchronize
<wojtek> joshuahoover:  Yes
<wojtek> joshuahoover:  Could not synchronize. Check the details below and try again
<wojtek> joshuahoover:  There are no details listed :(
<joshuahoover> wojtek: do you see any errors in the console?
<wojtek> joshuahoover:  No no errors in the console
<wojtek> joshuahoover:  Only useless information about program itself
<wojtek> joshuahoover:  Wait a while
<joshuahoover> wojtek: can you paste the last 10-20 lines of that output to http://paste.ubuntu.com ?
<wojtek> joshuahoover:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/381895/
<joshuahoover> wojtek: that looks like a parsing error...was tomboy sync ever working for you?
<wojtek> joshuahoover:  yes it was working without any problems, but I have reinstalled system
<joshuahoover> wojtek: ok, i'm not sure if this is a new issue or not...we recently updated the way notes are parsed on the server side but i thought the sync issues like this (not web ui related ones) were addressed
<wojtek> joshuahoover: I think that I have to make some more trials to resolve that problem. I have many similar problems since I am using kubuntu but all of them are caused by my lack of knowledge how to work on that system. I'm still newbie to linux
<dobey> joshuahoover: it looks like it might be pulling a broken note from the server
<joshuahoover> dobey: ah, ok...i was looking through bugs to see if any similar ones have been filed...haven't found anything
<wojtek> joshuahoover:  Now I wonder if there is a method to remove a computer registered to ubuntuone ?
<wojtek> joshuahoover:  Any method to achieve that ?
<joshuahoover> wojtek: until bug #524193 is fixed and released, i don't think so unless dobey knows a way
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 524193 in ubuntuone-servers "cannot remove the computers on my acount" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/524193
<dobey> joshuahoover: well, I'm just guessing based on the fact that it's XmlReader that's throwing the exception there
<wojtek> dobey: broken note You say
<dobey> no, the coontrol panel doesn't have the list of all devices, and a button to remove them, yet
<wojtek> dobey: I'll try to remove all notes from server, and we will see
<wojtek> dobey: It was a broken note :)
<dobey> :)
<wojtek> dobey, joshuahoover: Now It can synchronize
<joshuahoover> wojtek: very good...thanks dobey!
<wojtek> dobey, thanks
<wojtek> I'm about to create an Akonadi resource which will use a desktopcouch backend to store PIM data
<wojtek> And I am playing with ubuntuone.. In my opinion it would be much more usefull
<wojtek> If there will be ports to other OS
#ubuntuone 2010-02-23
<gnomefreak> n/win 1
<duanedesign> hello rye
<rye> duanedesign, hi!
<duanedesign> rye: some of the sessions from pycon are up on blip: http://pycon.blip.tv/
<duanedesign> I have been working on some bugs...
<duanedesign> bug 458393
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 458393 in ubuntuone-client "BadTransition: SYS_SERVER_RESCAN_DONE" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/458393
<rye> duanedesign, thank you for this. I feel better today so that will start doing real things right away
<duanedesign> ugh, felt a little under the weather huh. :(
<duanedesign> rye: my question was... On that bug above
<duanedesign> BadTransition: State READY_WAITING_WITH_METAQ can't handle the SYS_SERVER_RESCAN_DONE event
<rye> duanedesign, probably the weather, if you have seen 'The day after tomorrow' then you can imagine what was here last week :)
<rye> duanedesign, yes, this is extremely easy to reproduce
<duanedesign> oh no, lol
<duanedesign> rye: well i found a bug report that was identical but it had BothQ instead of MetaQ
 * rye fires up vm instances...
<duanedesign> I am not 100percent on what the states mean
<duanedesign> this is the one i was investigating as a possible dupe Bug 520451
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 520451 in ubuntuone-client "crash in ubuntu one" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/520451
<rye> BOTHQ = METAQ (metadata queue) + CONTQ (content queue)
<duanedesign> ahhh
 * rye has just looked up that in the sources. I've been wondering about what BOTHQ means for quite some time...
<rye> duanedesign, i have also found that the applet says "Files are up to date" right from the beginning, w/o receiving info from syncdaemon
<rye> i.e. that's hardcoded to the applet
<rye> and re crash:
<rye> 2010-02-23 10:58:48,376 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.State - ERROR - READY_WITH_NETWORK_WITH_METAQ --[SYS_SERVER_RESCAN_DONE]--> ERROR!!!
<rye> Traceback (most recent call last):
<rye>   File "/usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/ubuntuone/syncdaemon/state.py", line 61, in handle_default
<rye>     next_state = self.state.next(event)
<rye>   File "/usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/ubuntuone/syncdaemon/states.py", line 100, in next
<rye>     % (self.name, event))
<rye> BadTransition: State READY_WITH_NETWORK_WITH_METAQ can't handle the SYS_SERVER_RESCAN_DONE event
<rye> sorry for spamming the channel but that is worth it ;)
<duanedesign> ahh its early no one in here yet :)
<duanedesign> <.<  >.>
<duanedesign> rye: I have come across a couple of the newer reports that had this same exception.log bug 526099 bug 526084
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 526099 in ubuntuone-client "Clicking Connect Button make it just say Connect again" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/526099
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 526084 in ubuntuone-client "Impossible to infer status of file syncing jobs" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/526084
<rye> how to reproduce:
<rye> 1. start ubuntuone (disconnected)
<rye> 2. click connect via nautilus plugin
<rye> 3. click connect via applet
<rye> 4. wait for it to crash
<wojtek> Hello, I have a question about desktopcouch, becouse I wonder how desktopcouch forces qouchdb to replicate data amongs computers registered to UbuntuOne service. I have run desktocouch and get into managmenet database to find a paired-server record.
<wojtek> There is one pairedserver record
<wojtek> that contains service_name with content "Ubuntuone"
<duanedesign> hello wojtek
<wojtek> I assume that desktopcouch search for key "service_name"
<wojtek> and If the name is ubuntuone
<duanedesign> let me see if rye can better help you. Paging Mr. rye :)
<rye> duanedesign, wojtek: successfully paged rye :)
<duanedesign> lol, wojtek had a question about desktopcouch
<wojtek> it forces couchdb to connect to couchdb server which is running on ubuntuone server ?
<wojtek> not to connect but to make pull and push replication
<wojtek> but I do not know how it perform pull and push replication to ohter registered computers
<wojtek> How it gets adresses of computers ?
 * rye looks, please hold
<wojtek> becouse I have only  service_name key with "ubuntuone" content
<rye> wojtek, desktopcouch contacts local couchdb instance, reads the information about available services (then checks whether there is desktopcouch.replication_services.service_name) and asks local couchdb to /_replicate the contents
<rye> wojtek, you can see that the address for replication is in desktopcouch.replication_services.ubuntuone
<wojtek> but the address is constant yes ?
<aquarius> wojtek, if you're an Ubuntu One user, each machine that's connected to Ubuntu One replicates your desktopcouch data to your CouchDB at Ubuntu One. You can also set up pairings between other machines, if you want to.
<rye> wojtek, in the case of local pairing the avahi service is used to advertise desktopcouch instances
<wojtek> get it
<wojtek> Is there any limitation as to number of paired_server records ?
<wojtek> in management database
<rye> wojtek, I believe there is none, at least that is not enforced in the code
<rye> xchat is again eating my CPU, switching to xchat-gnome...
<aquarius> wojtek, no, there's no limit.
<aquarius> wojtek, if you're setting up your own pairings between machines on your LAN, then desktopcouch-pair, a utility in the desktopcouch-tools package on Ubuntu, will do it for you
<aquarius> wojtek, and if you're setting up pairings to some other machine on the internet (not on your local network), then the best way to do it is to write a new replication_service module
<wojtek> aquarius: Ok, If I have a port of desktopcouch wrapped couchdb, can I create a database on that server and will it be replicated via cloud service written in paired_server record ?
<wojtek> aquarius: Or do I have to perfomr some additional stuff ?
<wojtek> aquarius: So for example I am getting the port of dekstopcouch inner couchdb by dbus, then I'm creating a database using http by connecting to couchdb on port that has been returned by getPort method of desktopcouch
<wojtek> aquarius: Will new database be replicated ?
<aquarius> wojtek, it should be; desktopcouch-service does the replication. There was a weird bug a while ago where calling getPort started up desktopcouch but didn't start up the replicator. rye, is that still a bug?
<rye> aquarius, it is
<aquarius> rye, what's the workaround?
<rye> aquarius, no, sorry, not quite
<rye> aquarius, the replication services were not started if desktopcouch was used directly. bug 519028
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 519028 in desktopcouch "desktopcouch replication and org.desktopcouch.CouchDB.service are NOT started on desktopcouch.records calls" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/519028
<aquarius> rye, ah, good, so that doesn't apply to what wojtek is doing.
<wojtek> aquarius: Becouse Im using desktopcouch but not directly
<wojtek> aquarius: Hmmm so if i call getPort replicator will be started ?
<wojtek> aquarius: I'm starting it for example by QtDbus
<aquarius> wojtek, yes.
<aquarius> replication then occurs every ten minutes
<wojtek> aquarius: Ugghhhh thank You
<wojtek> aquarius: Becouse Im writting master thesis
<wojtek> aquarius: "Synchronizing PIM data via UbuntuOne Cloud  service" - it could be the name for my master thesis :)
<rye> bug
<rye> ops, sso register and subsequent login does not work
<rye> OpenID authentication failed: Invalid openid.mode: '<No mode set>'
<rye> awesome
<wojtek> aquarius: And It would be not good If there would be problems with replication
<wojtek> aquarius: :)
<wojtek> Oh I have yet another question about QNetworkAccessManager
<wojtek> and http DELETE method which are not present there.
<aquarius> wojtek, you do know that there's already an akonadi back end for CouchDB, right?
<jamesh> rye: have an http trace for that?
<rye> jamesh, this is production
<jamesh> rye: right.  I was thinking of something like a LiveHTTPHeaders dump
<rye> jamesh, ah, you mean the dump of the headers
<wojtek> aquarius: How its is called this Akonadi Backend
<rye> just a moment
<aquarius> wojtek, the person you want to speak to is till -- he wrote it, so he'll know where it is. let me have a look through the logs
<wojtek> aquarius: becouse I know that there is desktopcouchresource
<aquarius> wojtek, ah, you probably already know about it, then :)
<wojtek> aquarius: Yes yes I was talking with Till about that
<wojtek> aquarius: some time ago
<jamesh> at a minimum, that should tell us if it is a problem on our end or on the OpenID provider end
<wojtek> aquarius: He told me that this resource need to be extended. And there is a lot to do in my opinion
<aquarius> *nod*
<rye> jamesh, https://pastebin.canonical.com/28254/
<rye> jamesh, i can give you the credentials for my testing sso account, if that helps
<jamesh> rye: the OpenID message from login.ubuntu.com looks about the same as what I'd expect
<rye> jamesh, i performed really simple steps - logged out of lp, so that I became a brand new user, then I went to one.ubuntu.com to grab my new shiny 2Gb of storage. Sign In -> login.ubuntu.com; Registered there and logged in to sso. Then went to one.ubuntu.com, clicked sign in, got to sso login confirmation page and then got that OpenID error.
<rye> jamesh, file-o-bug ?
<jamesh> rye: yes.  I don't have a problem logging in with my normal account (that U1 already knows about)
<jamesh> so it must be something to do with the unseen user codepaths
<rye> jamesh, exactly
<rye> jamesh, that's why nobody from the team found this before - we all have lp accounts
<jamesh> we just rolled out a change to fix some transaction handling issues.  It didn't look like it should have affected this
<rye> jamesh, i believe it did not
<rye> jamesh, i had an issue with Tomboy on Lucid not being able to authorize with the same symptom 2 or 3 days ago. I am quite sure I have posted a bug report but I am unable to find it now
<rye> jamesh, found, bug 524369
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 524369 in ubuntuone-servers "[lucid] Tomboy cannot associate with one.ubuntu.com - Invalid openid.mode: '<No mode set>'" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/524369
<jamesh> rye: the weird thing is that django_openid_auth completes the OpenID response prior to checking whether the user existed.
<rye> o_O
<rye> jamesh, bug #526415
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 526415 in ubuntuone-servers "Cannot login to one.ubuntu.com with Ubuntu SSO account" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/526415
<rye> bug is invalid - NoScript does replacement of 'openid' to 'OPENid' to prevent XSS via window opening.
<urbanape> morning, all
<urbanape> happy bug day
<vds> isn't it Desktop+ MEETING BEGIN time?
<vds> who's in today?
<dobey> uhm, sure
<CardinalFang> Desktop+ Desktop Desktop MEETING BEGINS.  Say 'me' to claim a slice of the stand-up meeting, then take your turn by saying DONE/TODO/BLOCKED.
<vds> me
<CardinalFang> me
<dobey> me
<vds> Chipaca beuno teknico jblount
<urbanape> me
<Chipaca> me
<vds> CardinalFang: I'll start if you don't mind
<teknico> ops
<teknico> me
<CardinalFang> vds, okay.
<vds> DONE: landed #523861, proposed #523885, code review, bug triaging, tried to install lucid, failed on dependencie problem which was reported and solved, funambol conf call
<vds> TODO: #498324, give lucid another try
<vds> BLOCKED: no
<vds> CardinalFang please...
<CardinalFang> DONE: Half sick day, and finished get_port through DBUS bug.
<CardinalFang> TODO: Commit all fixes individually to make review easier.  Bug day, bah!
<CardinalFang> BLOCKED: Nein.
<CardinalFang> dobey!
<dobey> ☺ DONE: Fixed lint issue, Added initial tab/notebook structure and quota widget to control panel, CP login requirement, CP quota info, Me menu integration, Accont info, Services tab, Release, New login UI investigation
<dobey> ☹ TODO: Bug Day, More New login UI work
<dobey> ☹ BLCK: None.
<dobey> urbanape: your roll
<urbanape> DONE: Made some progress on the ajaxification of the funambol phone selector screens.
<urbanape> TODO: Finish it up, some bugs, on-call review.
<urbanape> BLOCK: None
<urbanape> Chipaca, you're up.
<Chipaca> teknico: you go
 * Chipaca on a call
<Chipaca> (sorry)
<teknico> DONE: made phone sync work locally even when Funambol is behind an Apache proxy; deploy another phone sync fix in production; call with Julien from Funambol
<teknico> TODO: make phone sync finally work in production
<teknico> BLOCK: none
<aquarius> me
<teknico> next: Chipaca
<aquarius> Chipaca's on a call, so I'll go next
<aquarius> DONE: music store almost ready for beta testing
<aquarius> TODO: fix blockages below, read additional locker pages, betatest
<aquarius> BLOCKED: problem at provider with non-UK stores, deployment v slow without losas, wait for package to be uploaded
<beuno> me
<beuno> DONE: Landed my show-me-my-phone branch, review day yesterday, started with contact dupe story
<beuno> TODO: Finish contact sync story
<beuno> BLOCKED: Not really, but I want funambol working!
<Chipaca> this is going to take a while; I'd say wrap
<rye> joshuahoover, found the BugDay info 10 minutes ago :(. But I have one nice bug already - the save/cancel icons are not there in contacts. Checking what was done to them...
<rye> i mean I was searching bug day info for it for some time but now I am enlightened.
<joshuahoover> rye: ahhh...ok, i tried to send out some emails (last night my time) but apologize if it got lost in the mix of non-stop messages :)
<rye> joshuahoover, I might have missed it completely as well. Will be more attentive to email next time.
<joshuahoover> rye: np...there was a problem with the list of bugs anyway...fixed now but there were quite a few listed that shouldn't have been
<rye> cool. save button has display:none by default and it looks like nobody bothered to set display:block...
<rye> joshuahoover, what if among the bugs I got, bug 524193, bug 524542 and bug 524555 are filed by me?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 524193 in ubuntuone-servers "cannot remove the computers on my acount" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/524193
<ubottu> Bug 524542 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/524542 is private
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 524555 in ubuntuone-servers "The HTML that is created in webui causes note saving to fail" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/524555
<joshuahoover> rye: the first one is fixed released now, you confirmed it's fixed, that's all done :)
<rye> bad ubottu, bad rye, bad clipboard. the first one is 524515
<rye> bug 524515
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 524515 in ubuntuone-servers "<br> tags are generated as HTML but parsed as XML on the server" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/524515
<rye> and, basically they are the ones in "Known Issues: Notes may fail to save in web ui (LP:524555, LP:524515)" in the subject line of this channel
 * rye switches to godmode to update the status
<joshuahoover> rye: for 524515, there's nothing to do except help test the fix once it's ready
* rtgz changed the topic of #ubuntuone to: https://one.ubuntu.com |  https://launchpad.net/ubuntuone | Known Issues: Notes may fail to save in web ui (LP:524555, LP:524515) | Please honk if you need assistance with Ubuntu One
<joshuahoover> rye: i'll mark 524555 as confirmed and assign to the appropriate team...do we know if this occurs with pretty much any bulleted list or only lists of a certain depth or length?
<rye> joshuahoover, i have already flagged 524555 - it happens on any list. I will test now whether that happens for bold/underlined, etc. It is nearly impossible to get the note saved with those two bugs in place, since HTML will be invalid in one way or another.
<joshuahoover> rye: ok, is rodrigo aware of this yet?
<beuno> joshuahoover, do I get a pass on bug day for going through a gazillion bugs last week?  :)
<joshuahoover> rye: actually, Chipaca should be made aware as well since he manages the desktop+ team
<Chipaca> I do?
<Chipaca> oh, wait, yes, I do!
 * Chipaca gets managing
<joshuahoover> Chipaca: or so i've heard ;)
<joshuahoover> beuno: heh...chances are your list contains 10 bugs that don't need anything done to them anyway ;)
<rye> joshuahoover, checking whether <br> fix thing went into production with the update that happened yesterday...
<joshuahoover> rye: cool
<rye> great. production is at 2336, fix went into 2335. So -1 bug
* rye changed the topic of #ubuntuone to: https://one.ubuntu.com |  https://launchpad.net/ubuntuone | Known Issues: Notes may fail to save in web ui (LP:524555) | Please honk if you need assistance with Ubuntu One
<rye> joshuahoover, ok, notes with bulleted lists being 2 level nested cause the bug 524555 (Firefox).
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 524555 in ubuntuone-servers "The HTML that is created in webui causes note saving to fail" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/524555
<joshuahoover> rye: ok, that's good to know :)
<joshuahoover> rye: bug #520737 has some follow up...i wasn't sure where you were going with the troubleshooting there...can you take a look?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 520737 in ubuntuone-client "Doesn't connect with error message" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/520737
<rye> ok, if I say that block extra_js is not included from new.html django template, does that make any sense for desktop+ team?
<rye> wait
<rye> no
<rye> there is no .js code for contacts for dealing with save-button at all!
<joshuahoover> rye: either way, yes, it makes sense to assign to ubuntuone-desktop+ and tag with desktop+ and webui and contacts
<joshuahoover> rye: a bit counterintuitive, the name desktop+ for web work ;)
<rye> rye, I am getting used to use desktop for web :)
 * rye hopes that the construction he made is a valid English 1.0
<joshuahoover> :)
<dobey> 1.0 maybe
<dobey> don't know about CURRENT though
<dobey> the term "desktop" doesn't make any sense anyway
<teknico> rye, sorry, English is currently at 13453.34.256-ubuntu134-patch237
<rye> teknico, and it appears that english is proprietary - E: Unable to find a source package for english
<teknico> yeah, the source is lost in the mist of times
<joh> Hi, when I try to sync my notes with ubuntu one I get conflicts with *every* local note. For some reason the notes received from the servers all have no content.
<joh> (tomboy notes that is)
<kklimonda> hey, are there plans to not create a separate address book in evolution for contacts synced though Ubuntu One? Or is this a design decision and I'm missing a use case?
<rye> so, i am left with 4 bugs - bug 524432(about funambol db i have no idea at all, sorry), bug 524542 (about the magic button which is in discussion mode), bug 524554 (which i am going to test) and bug 525210 (which i personally agree to but I have already talked about this to aquarius)
<ubottu> Bug 524432 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/524432 is private
<ubottu> Bug 524542 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/524542 is private
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 524554 in desktopcouch "desktopcouch-service uses 100% CPU after hibernation" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/524554
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 525210 in rhythmbox-ubuntuone-music-store "UbuntuOne musicstore data isn't saved in $XDG_DATA_HOME" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/525210
<rye> joh, are you able to try syncing right now? The fix for note blanking issue was deployed yesterday.
<rye> + one bug, for non-ascii contact names, the contact page has the following title: "Ubuntu One : Contact details :"
<kklimonda> ok, found a blueprint - sorry for the noise :)
<joh> rye: let me try...
<joh> rye: [ERROR]: Synchronization failed with the following exception: 'br' is expected  Line 6, position 66.
<rye> great
<rye> joh, ok, I will need to re-check note conversion with the developer
<arundracula> I can't connect to ubuntu one using my client
<arundracula> But I can upload/see through website
<arundracula> how to clear the settings of ubuntu one. so that I can see the add my computer option
<arundracula> or how can I login into the client
<rye> ok, rodrigo will be present tomorrow, so we will need to make sure notes are converted properly
<rye> don't flag notes issue as completely resolved for now @ identi.ca/mailing-list
<mandel> ping aquarius
<aquarius> mandel, pong
<aquarius> mandel, heya, pal
<mandel> aquarius, hello! how is it going
<mandel> aquarius, I've got to questions for u
<mandel> aquarius, why are there so many branches in queue to be merged with trunk in desktopcouch?
<aquarius> mandel, mainly because chad's been off ill and thisfred and I are tied up with other things :(
<artir> why did you changed the url of the store? :((
<aquarius> mandel, I'm working all the hours available on the Ubuntu One Music Store, so I haven't had time to pick up on any desktopcouch stuff at all
<aquarius> artir, because it doesn't work yet.
<artir> but I wanted to check it out
<artir> just to see its progress
<artir> and the code is now artir-proof :(
<aquarius> artir, yeah, but you can't, because it doesn't work yet. There's no visual change from popey's screenshots.
<mandel> aquarius, ohh I hope Chad is fine, don't worry I was going to propose another merge, but I'll wait
<aquarius> artir, believe me, I want to put it in your hands just as much as you want to see it :)
<artir> aquarius: you can't buy music, but the previews used to work it
<mandel> aquarius, my second question was related with that, so I'll wait for chad. I need to get back to macaco I'll let you work
<mandel> has anyone experienced problems with desktopcouch in lucid??
<sanderqd> mandel: yeah, there are some problems here. had a crash, and both ubuntuone and gwibber also crashed
<mandel> sanderqd, my system crashed all the way, it started an error from gwibber and its dbus... I wonder if gwibber is misbehaving
 * issyl0 is trying out Ubuntu One again, just for the fun of trying to keep all my documents at the same level whether I'm on laptop or desktop.
<rye> wow thunderbird3 is faaast (comparing to Evolution)
<mandel> rye, that should not be hard ;)
<rye> mandel, i mean it is really fast. It is even faster!
<rye> but I like evolution...
 * dobey wonders which desktopcouch tests actually hit the keyring
<mandel> rye, hehe your are dealing with an evo hater
<rye> but... evolution does not need to go through xul->gtk to draw widgets and it does not need to run any javascript.
<mandel> rye, I think evo is getting wuite old... I sometime fill about about hating it as much as I do
<mandel> can you guys tell me what you think about this: http://www.themacaque.com/?p=500 some friends told me it looks gay :(
 * rye thinks about going back to mutt...
<dobey> mandel: hrmm?
<dobey> i doubt tbird3 is really *that* fast
<dobey> and it probably still does some things completely wrong, that evo does get right
<mandel> dobey, hrmm for the evo comment of the url?
<rye> evolution has our couchdb addressbook ^_^
<dobey> mandel: the url
<dobey> mandel: I'm not sure what your friends would complain about exactly, but there are some things I would change (so that it's HIG-compliant)
<mandel> dobey, let me know, I'll see what I can do
<dobey> mandel: spacings are wrong, and too much bold in the "Address" dialog
 * Chipaca hugs dobey: you know how hard it is to "know" the HIG?
<mandel> dobey, you mean in the bold of the labels, that is easy to solve, wan which spaces are wring?
<dobey> mandel: too much bold in the map dialog too, and spacings, and would change the layout
<dobey> mandel: yeah the labels
<mandel> Chipaca, I;m not a designer so I'm sure I'm useless at this things ;)
<dobey> Chipaca: not only do I know how hard it is, I know how hard it is to make stuff actually *follow* the HIG
<Chipaca> heh
<Chipaca> bueno gente, I'm off. TTYL!
<dobey> for example the giant block of gtkrc that is in ubuntuone-preferences
<dobey> later Chipaca
<mandel> dobey, I got read of the bold and reduce spaces, about the layout, I do not know what you mean
<mandel> Chipaca, adios!
<dobey> mandel: but none of that tells me what complaints you're worried about
<mandel> dobye, first thing is, would anyone use it or find it useful?
<mandel> dobye, I do not want to add a map if is anoying
<dobey> mandel: I don't know. It's probably useful in a secondary sense, but not primary
<dobey> mandel: And using the other library might be better
<mandel> dobey, well, yes it is a secondary thing, that is for sure.
<dobey> mandel: the dialog layout makes it prmary
<mandel> dobey, using OpenStreetMaps for geocoding is a major pain so I'll probably be using Yahoo, but it is easy to change
<dobey> mandel: having it below the address entry information, and inside a GtkExpander that's closed by default my be better
<mandel> dobey, will you put it at the bottom of the address or as an aux dialog?
<dobey> i don't know really. i haven't thought about it enough
<mandel> dobey, not big deal, I'll leave it like it is 'til someone complains, I'm the only user so far ;)
<dobey> mandel: and about "another library" I meant libchamplaign
<dobey> (i think that's how it is spelled, maybe without the g)
<dobey> yeah, libchamplain
<dobey> I think it does more stuff than osm-gps-map
<dobey> and i think empathy and stuff are already using libchamplain for map integration
<mandel> dobey, great, I'll take a look at libchamplain, should not be hard to add as an other plug-in
<mandel> dobey, umm looks like I'd have to make the python bindings but that is ok
<dobey> eh, ctypes :)
<dobey> or just rewrite your addressbook in vala or something :)
<rye> fast... will stick to evolution for the time being. But we need to make u1 really fast, and by fast I also mean responsive.
<dobey> make u1 really fast? which part?
<dobey> iow, which part isn't responsive?
<rye> for now - the applet, e.g. I click connect, but it does not turn to 'connecting' or something like that, the same applies to nautilus button. If one does not know about the underlying work it looks like ubuntuone thinks a lot about something and then starts to do some work.
<rye> hm, it looks like evolution spends a lot in formatting message state...
<rye> great, my firefox in print preview mode has opened new tabs
<dobey> eh? the nautilus button changes
<dobey> but it's going away so doesn't matter
<rye> dobey, the button goes away as well?
<rye> that's great news
<dobey> yes
<rye> now we need to make sure that the replacement is all shiny and likes the user :)
<dobey> don't remind me :(
<rye> hm...maybe we need to have sources of ubuntuone stored in ubuntuone-enabled folder so that with any issues the developer will see what breaks?..
<rye> btw, are files uploaded to the web interface immediately synced to the clients?
<rye> ok
<rye> WTF is THAT?
<rye> 2010-02-23 23:00:18,475 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.sync - ERROR - T:LOCAL:T a0132ffd
<rye> -c95f-4976-8a9d-d941630f6130 ['root'::'da40e359-1046-4f48-9b48-da2c034ffbb1'] ''
<rye> Ubuntu One/untitled folder/gnote-compiled/src/test'' | cant find current state:
<rye> {'is_directory': 'T', 'changed': 'LOCAL', 'has_metadata': 'T'}
<rye> 2010-02-23 23:00:18,476 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.sync - ERROR - unhandled exceptio
<rye> n
<rye> Traceback (most recent call last):
<rye>   File "/usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/ubuntuone/syncdaemon/sync.py", line 310, in on_event
<rye>     **kwargs)
<rye>   File "/usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/ubuntuone/syncdaemon/fsm/fsm.py", line 116, in on_event
<rye>     raise KeyError("Incorrect In State")
<dimeotane> twitter update says website is back to normal.. but loading https://one.ubuntu.com/notes/  shows "Something has gone wrong (500)" all day... I've tried clearing browser cache.
<rye> dimeotane, does it show 'OOPS' id ?
<dimeotane> rye: OOPS-ID-1515appserver93736
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=ID
<sanderqd> is it expected that ~/.local/share/desktop-couch/couchdb.html has the wrong link in 10.04?
<rye> sanderqd, if the file is not properly written then this is a bug in desktopcouch
<rye> i believe there is one filed for karmic, but lucid has somehow recent version, so if that is not fixed then it is bad.
<sanderqd> ok, let me try restarting and seeing what gnome-keyring gives
<sanderqd> rye: a desktopcouch restart makes it work. weirdly the dbus-send method didn't work, but requesting the port after killing desktopcouch started it again.
<rye> sanderqd, hm, can't find the bug, but I remember having a talk about this some time earlier. I will add a note to try this tomorrow, since now is pretty much end of day for me...
<sanderqd> ok, thanks!
<rye> sanderqd, what's your LP id, so that I could add you as a subscriber as well?
<sanderqd> rye: suprisingly, it's sanderqd :-)
<rye> sanderqd, I have changed my lp username 6 times in last 3 months, so I am asking just to be sure :)
<wojtek_> If we want to remove a data base in desktopcouch
<wojtek_> and the same database is on the paired machine
<rye> dimeotane, ok, I believe I can reproduce this, though no info on OOPS is present at the moment (there is a delay for log sync between production machines and development environment). I will try reproducing this tomorrow (for me, which starts in 8 hours) and will check what can be done with the development team.
<wojtek_> the database from other machine should be replicated to first
<wojtek_> how the removal is implemented in  desktopcouch ?
<dimeotane> rye: ok, thanks again for the great support.  Ubuntuone is gonna be great!
<wojtek_> So how is removal of databases  performed ? I mean we do not want to use database, we remove it from our local desktopcouch (But it could be again copied here from remote desktopcouch if it is present on remote desktopcouch )
 * beuno stabs gwibber in the face
<beuno> GIVE ME BACK MY UPLOAD BANDWIDTH
#ubuntuone 2010-02-24
 * Chipaca kicks beuno
<Chipaca> STOP STABBING GWIBBER
<voytech> Hello, I have a simple question about ubuntuone. If remove database from local desktopcouch, and it had been replicated to remote desktopcouch sometime ago
<voytech> it can not be removed, becouse the remote desktopcouche will replicate this removed database into our local desktopcouch i
<voytech> How problem of removing is currently solved ?
<voytech> Indeed it is simple question about desktopcouch
<wgrant> desktopcouch is doing its om-nom-nom-i-eat-all-your-download-quota thing again. :(
<duanedesign> hello voytech
<voytech> duanedesign: hello
<duanedesign> voytech: see if this FAQ helps: https://answers.launchpad.net/desktopcouch/+question/95878
<voytech> duanedesign: thank You :)
<voytech> but shouldn't it be done automatically by desktopcouch, that if remove database for example by python desktopcouch api, that if we are removing databse its name is written into exluded_database ?
<duanedesign> hello rye
<rye> duanedesign, hi there!
<duanedesign> What is the easiest way to delete a database that has been replicated to remote desktopcouch?
<rye> duanedesign, it always returns back
<duanedesign> So you would have to find the record that describes the pairing with Ubuntu One and add the key "exclude_name"..
<rye> duanedesign, i guess we need to poke aquarius on that. I still have several test dbs coming back after complete removal.
<rye> duanedesign, hm, I wonder whether that applies for the dbs _already_ on the server
<rye> hmm
<rye> let me see the code...
<duanedesign> interesting.... voytech you still with us :)
<rye>     """Find a list of local databases, minus dbs that we do not want to
<rye>     replicate (explicitly or implicitly)."""
<rye> btw, it is excluded_names
<duanedesign> ok, thanks
<rye> hm
<rye> so, basically, if the database does not exist locally then it should not be replicated
<rye> but that's not what is happening
<rye> unless...
<rye> he he he
<rye> :)
<rye> i think i know the reason
<rye> but will disclose it only after short break (need to verify my assumption)
<duanedesign> lol, ok
<rye> def set_up(port_getter):
<rye>         try:
<rye>             b.publish()
<rye>         except dbus.exceptions.DBusException, e:
<rye>             log.error("We seem to be running already, or can't publish "
<rye>                     "our zeroconf advert.  %s", e)
<rye>             return None
<rye> grrr
<rye> no avahi/zeroconf - no replication.
<duanedesign> hmm
<rye> http://sPBIQAzrwE:-hashed-e012e1a76af2b019cdb159773bc8c5a027f0b542,6932bfe599e5bd2ea2e672bfa5ed0e52@localhost:39033/_utils
<rye> awesome funton login
<rye> *futon
<rye> just get the hashed password and stuff it in....
<rye> i see a bug.
<duanedesign> heh
<rye> but that's not relevant to the original discussion
<rye> <a id="there" href="http://XWeqiuZzGS:-hashed-fbae86848fc6e6aaf2e47ef2c54be75811de9291,0a642005a01b4d5f9bd1288c39d162a3@localhost:55982/_utils">take me...
<rye> fresh lucid vm, not upgraded or otherwise broken.
<rye> seems like a bug
<rye> ok, re: bugs - FFFF - first found first filed.
<aquarius> rye, that issue (hashed password in the bookmark file) is fixed in trunk desktopcouch, but that hasn't been released yet
<aquarius> rye, talk to cardinalfang about when it will be released
<rye> aquarius, is there a bug report?
<rye> 'cause I am about to file one
<aquarius> rye, not syre. We fixed it at the distro sprint
<rye> 'cause I found none
<rye> ok, then I will file that just to make sure it is fixed
<rye> 'since it is not yet released :)
<rye> aquarius, does the client-side of desktopcouch asks the server-side about the databases that exist on the server-side?
<aquarius> rye, yes
<rye> aquarius, hm, is it possible to remove the database so that it is completely removed?
<rye> both from client and server
<rye> I know that it is possible to remove all documents, but is it possible to remove the database?
<voytech> yes it is possible ?
<aquarius> hrm, I'm not exactly sure how the replication engine deals with deleted databases, without reading the source. Have a look in the code, or ask cardinalfang when he arrives
<aquarius> (if the replication engine doesn't handle it, then you can do it by deleting from local as normal and then deleting from U1 with ubuntuone-couchdb-query)
<voytech> what is ubuntuone-couchdb-query ?
<rye> aquarius, re: ubuntuone-couchdb-query - can't really understand how I can issue DELETE request
<aquarius> rye: pass -http-method=DELETE
<aquarius> er, --http-method=DELETE
<aquarius> be careful, though :)
<rye> voytech, this is the script given to us by mighty aquarius and I failed to share it
<voytech> I'd like to have this script :)
<voytech> rye: Does this script provide us to perform actions on desktopcouch on ubuntuone ?
<rye> voytech, http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Specifications/desktopcouch/Documentation/Troubleshooting?action=AttachFile&do=view&target=ubuntuone-couchdb-query
<voytech> rye: Ohh thanks
 * rye dreams of commandline couchdb application with autocompletion and all fancy stuff and commandline sync application to browse server-side files in lftp manner...
<aquarius> rye, that's why I built ubuntuone-couchdb-query. You can build everything else on top of that. What I want to do is make futon available on couchdb.one.ubuntu.com, but it's hard.
<rye> wow, I can delete things from the server...
<rye> my things, I mean
<rye> aquarius, yes, but I am just dreaming about this, not yet see how would I use it.
 * rye likes commandline apps
<aquarius> voytech, so, to delete a database on the server, do ubuntuone-couchdb-query --http-method=DELETE dbname
<aquarius> warning: it does not ask for confirmation, and it is not undoable!
<aquarius> to check that a database exists on the server, ubuntuone-couchdb-query dbname
<voytech> aquarius, ok thanks
<rye> voytech, aquarius, this reminds me of a joke - Q: How to check that SQL table exists on the server? A: DROP table. If it returns no errors then database existed.
<aquarius> rye, did you manage to get ubuntuone-couchdb-query into the ubuntuone-client package before feature freeze?
<rye> *then table existed
<rye> aquarius, no, I haven't touched ubuntuone-client for quite a while :(
<rye> grr
<voytech> rye, haha
<rye> wow: http://forums.fedoraforum.org/showthread.php?t=26875 - GNOME MIME type association
<rye> ok, it looks like my CPU if frying me some dinner so I really need to clean the fans. If everything is fine I am going to be back in an hour
<rye> hm
<rye> anybody here got working mozila java plugin in their firefox in Lucid Lynx ?
<rye> Wow I see ubuntuone control panel :)
<voytech> aquarius, Could You give link to this script for manage desktopcouch on ubuntuone. It was called desktocouch_ubuntuone sth
<aquarius> voytech, rye has the link
<voytech> rye, Could You send me a link to that script for manage desktopcouch on ubuntuone ? I've lost it
<beaver> www.search2.net
<beuno> that was nice
<rye> I want such kind of adblock
<joshuahoover> rye: have you seen a high CPU usage with desktop couch before? bug #515301 (see last 5 comments or so, not original description)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 515301 in evolution-couchdb "Synchronization problems between evolution couchDB contact list and Ubuntu One " [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/515301
<rye> joshuahoover, no, not seen neither on host machine nor on the virtual instances
<joshuahoover> rye: me either...hmmm
<rye> joshuahoover, and, basically 100% on one of my cpu does not show whether it is desktopcouch-service, couchdb or evolution :(
<joshuahoover> rye: can you take a look at bug #526878 and let me know if you've seen the errors reported there? i'm trying to follow up on a forum thread and the user reported this bug as part of that thread
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 526878 in ubuntuone-client "UbuntuOne isn't synchronizing correctly" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/526878
 * rye looks
<joshuahoover> rye: thanks!
<rye> joshuahoover, cannot match INTERNAL_ERROR with something, there is something wrong that has happened earlier but syncdaemon.log does not show anything useful except that it is in STANDOFF state
<rye> joshuahoover, bug 487257 ?
<joshuahoover> rye: yeah, the syncdaemon log is useless
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 487257 in ubuntuone-client "The client gets stuck into STANDOFF state" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/487257
 * joshuahoover looking
<rye> but it looks like there are several issues happened
<joshuahoover> rye: yep, though it does seem 526878 may be the same issue...i think the only way to know for sure is to get debug logs on 526878...i'll request those
<aquarius> CardinalFang, can you join #ubuntu-desktop ?
<wojtek> rye, Could You send me the link of script, about which there was a  discussion in the morning ? Forgive me , You propably will have to send me that link third time, but I was at my university having lectures, and every time I was waiting for that link the lectures were ending, and I have to turn off computer :(
<rye> wojtek, I have posted it here - http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Specifications/desktopcouch/Documentation/Troubleshooting
<wojtek> rye, thanks
<wojtek> rye, thanks again
<rye> wojtek, I mean the link is at the end of the page
<rye> wojtek, I believe this tool deserves a page of its own
<wojtek> btw
<wojtek> dont You think that desktopcouch should have the ability ro permanently remove database, for example there could be a record in replicatable database that contains databases that has to be removed form server  if they are present on it
<wojtek> that contains database names (not databases)
<vds> sorry I'm late... me
<vds> DONE: landed #523885, started #498324, one more issue reported with lucid and our dev env
<vds> TODO: not sure yet...discussing that on irc
<vds> BLOCKED: no really
<beuno> rye, I bounced bug 501020 to you
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 501020 in ubuntuone-servers "Tomboy note sync and web-ui for notes are broken" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/501020
<beuno> as I think it goes beyind my work on it
<rye> I promise I will not create combined bug reports
<rye> beuno, ok, there's something wrong with the notes, diving into my vm to find more...
<beuno> rye, thank you
<beuno> vds, we haven't done standup yet
<beuno> but we may as well
<beuno> me
<beuno> done: Got contact dupe detection working, now waiting for funambol support to tell me why it gets ignored
<beuno> TODO: Continue working and debugging dupes
<beuno> BLOCKED: Yes, on funambol
<beuno> teknico, go
<teknico> where?
<teknico> :-P
<teknico> DONE: found another problem with funambol, haproxy and exchange, filed RT ticket about it; booked flight for the Lean March training; did bug triage; had some interaction with Funambol support; did some reviews
<teknico> TODO: do more reviews; make phone sync finally work in production
<teknico> BLOCK: none
<teknico> beuno, you and vds did an unauthorized public assembly, and cajoled me into it unknowingly
<beuno> teknico, I feel succesful today  :)
<joshuahoover> rye: did you file a bug on not being able to save contacts in the web ui?
 * beuno thinks theres a bug for that
<beuno> it's kind of bug 399664
<ubottu> Bug 399664 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/399664 is private
<beuno> but that may be too generic
<joshuahoover> beuno: yeah, that's too generic...we used to be able to save a contact but can't anymore in the web ui
<beuno> joshuahoover, so can you kill that bug, and create a specific one?
<beuno> target to public-alpha would be great  :)
<joshuahoover> beuno: yep, will do
<beuno> joshuahoover, thanks
<joshuahoover> beuno: looks like we have one already, i'll tag it and set the milestone appropriately (bug #524376)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 524376 in ubuntuone-servers "Cannot save contact on Ubuntu One website" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/524376
<beuno> joshuahoover, even better
<rye> joshuahoover, i confirmed bug 524376 (sorry, was in my vm fullscreen). I have a pretty strange feeling about notes and their conversion...
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 524376 in ubuntuone-servers "Cannot save contact on Ubuntu One website" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/524376
<joshuahoover> rye: np...strange feeling about notes and their conversion?
<rye> br node does not exists in Tomboy XML, so the guy here [[ https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-servers/+bug/501020/comments/32 ]] should have never received such XML...
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 501020 in ubuntuone-servers "Tomboy note sync and web-ui for notes are broken" [High,Triaged]
<rye> that leads to the assumption that note conversion is not performed for clients that have notes stored in old HTML format and try syncing Tomboy notes. Now I need to prove myself wrong
<rye> is there any list of the revisions that the production was at certain points in time?
<rye> I might need to get a time machine (or exact bzr revisions) to prove that I am wrong...
<rye> joshuahoover, ^ :)
 * rye needs a flux capacitor
<joshuahoover> rye: asking pfibiger in the other channel
<rye_> Ok, my primary ISP had 1 year to fix their problems with connection, switching to secondary ISP, raising the speed to 10Mbit up/down and leaving the first as a backup one with minimal plan. Grrr...
<duanedesign> rye_: maybe if you get your hands on that flux capacitor you can go forward into the future and they might have it fixed :P
<rye_> BUG!
<rye_> f*ck.. I was not wrong
<duanedesign> rye is this the Tomboy notes?
<rye_> duanedesign, yes
<rye_> joshuahoover, there is really some problem with conversion
<rye_> joshuahoover, I mean the notes that are on the server in HTML are DOWNLOADED as HTML to tomboy instances, w/o prior conversion.
<rye_> I wonder why there is only one user complaining...
<rye_> ok, went digging into the code. No idea how it works for now...
<rye_> joshuahoover, you said that rodrigo is available via E-Mail, right?
<joshuahoover> rye: ummm...i don't think i said that, maybe Chipaca or someone else did?
<joshuahoover> rye: but i think you'll need to email him
<Chipaca> I didn't
<Chipaca> my calendar says rodrigo is on holiday
<Chipaca> partying away, pissed as a lord, etc
 * rye_ is searching who said that :)
<rye> Feb 24 15:16:50 <rye>   is rodrigo anywhere near?
<rye> Feb 24 15:17:49 <aquarius>      rodrigo's off all week; he can be fetched in an emergency
<rye> Feb 24 15:17:59 <rye>   i see
<rye> Feb 24 15:18:03 <aquarius>      best thing to do is drop him an email; he's reasonably responsive to emails
<rye> almost
 * rye definitely needs to have bug 525930 sorted...
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 525930 in canonical-identity-provider "Emails entered in SSO are not available in LP" [High,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/525930
<dobey> is LP using the SSO yet?
<rye> dobey, they... mmm... kind of share the same db, but it looks like it is not that "shared"...
<dobey> rye: also, creating an SSO account != creating a LP account. the SSO system is meant to be a separate thing
<dobey> rye: so I'm not sure how the LP migration to it will work in the end :)
<rye> dobey, yes, I know, but I had a LP account, it was all nice and shiny. But then SSO appeared even more shiny. Attracted by the most shiny thing I added my new emails via SSO. And I broke internets.
<dobey> rye: yes, the SSO db was copied over from the LP accounts db (so that anyone who already registered, will have an account)
<dobey> rye: but the DBs are totally separate
<rye> dobey, not _that_ totally if by entering my email to SSO I am unable to enter it to LP because LP oopses
<dobey> rye: weird
<dobey> rye: well file a bug with the OOPS ID :)
 * rye rebootz
<mickstephenson> Hi a couple of weeks ago I submitted this blueprint https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-servers/+spec/ovi-sync and was contacted by Matt Grifffin by email to expand on Ovi, just wondering if it's being considered at all
<beuno> mattgriffin, ^
<mattgriffin> mickstephenson: hi. haven't been able move any further on this yet. sorry. i'll reply to your email
<mickstephenson> thanks
#ubuntuone 2010-02-25
<oly> hi, i am having problems syncing ubuntu one on one machine i have 09.10 and 10.04 on the other do the clients differ in these versions ?
<oly> could this be the cause and if this is the case is there a ppa i can use to update 09.10 ?
<popey> oly: does u1sdtool -s show that both machines are connected?
<oly> i know the 10.04 machines are connected, but the 9.10 machine is not
<oly> that command does not work by the way no -s parameter
<oly> but intresting to know was not aware of that command
<aquarius> u1sdtool is significantly nicer in 10.04
<oly> in nautilus you hit connect and it does not even attempt to connect looking at it
<oly> i am on the 9.10 machine curently
<aquarius> in 9.10, you need to look at the log file, ~/.local/share/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log, and see if it contains things that look like errors
<oly> the 10.04 machine at home are connected and syncing nicely
<oly> close file is actually located in ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log on my machine
<oly> state: STANDOFF_WAITING_WITH_NETWORK_WITH_BOTHQ
<oly> has lots of those states from this morning
<aquarius> er, yeah, .cache, sorry :)
<aquarius> hm, if you're at standoff then (1) restarting the syncdaemon may help (2) you want to be talking to someone more knowledgeable about syncdaemon states than me :)
<aquarius> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Bugs may be useful, if you've not already read it
<aquarius> and rye knows about this stuff more than I do, so he may be able to help when he wakes up
<duanedesign> oly: is there anything in ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon-exceptions.log
<aquarius> aha, or duanedesign :)
<oly> nope seems to be empty
<duanedesign> his ears must of been burning :)
<duanedesign> hello rye
<rye> duanedesign, hello, i am about to upload "The art of unsuspending" :)
<duanedesign> oly: could you pastebin the syncdaemon.log
<oly> i just killed the sync deamon now the icon correctly shows not connected :p
<oly> yeah
<duanedesign> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/
<rye> duanedesign, http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/E9ukoCzOnTd8x0O5OJHqMw?feat=directlink
<duanedesign> rye: I like the wallpaper :P
<rye> duanedesign, desktopcouch did not start eating my CPU after unsuspend but I got an awesome wallpaper, right.
<oly> http://paste.ubuntu.com/383571/
<oly> thats part of it but its the same messages repeated
<rye> bug 487257 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 487257 in ubuntuone-client "The client gets stuck into STANDOFF state" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/487257
<rye> duanedesign, oly - I believe there is disconnect info somewhere
<oly> it looks like it may be fixing itself
<oly> i killed the sync daemon and have reconnected
<oly> now says syncing
<oly> although the applet seems to get confused between if its connected or not
<duanedesign> oly: can you run: dpkg -l ubuntuone-client
<oly> http://paste.ubuntu.com/383575/
<duanedesign> check whick version you have?
<oly> that may be a more usfull error log as it has a division by zero error :)
<duanedesign> aha
<oly> 1.0.3-0ubuntu1
<duanedesign> oly: check your preferences
<oly> already disabled the throttling
<oly> because of that error
<duanedesign> ok
<duanedesign> oly: you might also want to delete ~/.config/ubuntuone/syncdaemon.conf
<oly> done
<duanedesign> bug 509740
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 509740 in ubuntuone-client "Maximum upload speed does not save consistently in client GUI" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/509740
<duanedesign> oly: you might of already saw that. But thats the bug related to the error
<oly> yeah, now i recons i am connected and my files are in sync which they most certainly are not :/
<oly> i shall have a look a bit later though
<duanedesign> oly: you can run : u1sdtool --current-transfers
<duanedesign> to check current transfers
<oly> says 0 and 0
<oly> i am attempting the nirvana option
<rye> duanedesign, oly - could you please give me some info on what is happening?
<rye> please :)
<duanedesign> rye: he had 509740
<duanedesign> http://paste.ubuntu.com/383575/
<duanedesign> turned off 'limit bandwidth'
<rye> aha, float division due to 0 in one of the fields
<duanedesign> and deleted syncdaemon.cnf
<duanedesign> thats about where we are
<oly> i also have 2 machines at home which are 10.04 and one here which is 09.10 that the newer ones are syncing fine
<oly> was not sure if it was version differences
<popey> is u1 known to be flaky behind a proxy?
<oly> u1sdtool -w recons my network connection is broken
<duanedesign> oly: you might try quiting the client by r-clicking the applet. Running u1sdtool -q to quit the syncdaemon
<popey> oops, sorry, I'll wait until oly is finished
<oly> Failure: dbus.exceptions.DBusException: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.
<oly> that was with the wait command
<oly> i have quit using -q and tried again with -w and its given same error
<duanedesign> ok
<duanedesign> oly: ps uaxxc | grep ubu
<duanedesign> anythingcome back?
<rye> oly, the syncdaemon has a bit long startup before it can service dbus requests. Therefore dbus requests time out, then syncdaemon goes up completely, says "huh?" and continues working properly
<oly> ubuntuone-clien and ubuntuone-syncd
<oly> i wonder if it could be todo with my msn problems as well
<oly> sometimes here msn will refuse to connect, i get arround it by sshing to a remote machine and forwarding pidgin from my machine at home
<oly> never figured out what stops msn from connecting as everything else seems to work with out a hitch
<oly> but i guess what ever stops msn connecting could be causing the same problem for ubuntu one
<duanedesign> oly: are you getting the same: STANDOFF_WAITING_WITH_NETWORK_WITH_BOTHQ
<duanedesign> in your syncdaemon.log ?
<oly> state: READY_WITH_NETWORK_WITH_BOTHQ; queues: metadata: 54; content: 53; hash: 0, fsm-cache: hit=71823 miss=137608
<oly> curenttly got that no sign of the other error
<rye> oly, this means that you needs to connect via applet
<duanedesign> popey: bug 387308
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 387308 in ubuntuone-client "[Wishlist] Proxy Support" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/387308
<popey> aw shame
<popey> i cant even open ubuntuone-preferences
<popey> it barfs
<popey> i have filed bug 527658 if you believe it's a dupe of 387308, so be it
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 527658 in ubuntuone-client "ubuntu-preferences wont start" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/527658
 * rye reboots, suspend broke video :(
<vds1> Desktop+ MEETING BEGINS aquarius beuno CardinalFang Chipaca dobey jblount teknico urbanape ?
<Chipaca> me
<teknico> me
<beuno> me
<dobey> meh
<vds1> me
<CardinalFang> me
<urbanape> memememe
<teknico> the meme of me
<dobey> yawn
<Chipaca> DONE: looking at oauthdesktop and hmm'ing a lot. Also: removing note edition from web until we fix it. TODO: push note edition removal branch. Crack down on oauthdesktop. BLOCKED: no. NEXT: teknico.
<teknico> DONE: did more reviews; found a workaround for the funambol DNS/haproxy/exchange problem in production with the L0SAs, and phone sync finally worked! (#511316)
<teknico> TODO: fixing more deployment and web ui bugs; showing the web desktop+ guys around our phone sync code
<teknico> BLOCK: none
<teknico> next: beuno
<beuno> DONE: Half-did a lot of things. Debugged with funambol support the duplicate checking, started a branch to show more information about your phone in the index
<beuno> TODO: Continue pursuing dupe prevention, finish and land the phone details branch
<beuno> BLOCKED: Yes, on funambol
<beuno> next: dobey
<dobey> ☺ DONE: Removed connect button from Nautilus, Started adding Connect to CP
<dobey> ☹ TODO: Finish branch to add Connect to CP, Finish the rest of the CP work
<dobey> ☹ BLCK: None.
<dobey> vds1: roll
<vds1> DONE: landed one_pwd_generation branch, rolled back patch_13, investigated on contact dups but stopped as local sync is broken, investigated on broken local sync and filed a bug, investigated on broken production sync, reviewed some bugs, started #498324
<vds1> TODO: finish #498324 re-land patch_13, re-start invetigating on dups as soons as the problem can be reproduced
<vds1> BLOCKED: no really
<vds1> CardinalFang please
<CardinalFang> aw, crap, not ready.  urbanape take my spot.
<urbanape> DONE: nailed most of the ajaxy goodness for funambol phone choice
<urbanape> TODO: little smoothy bits (spinners, &c) and CSS lovin'
<urbanape> BLOCK: None
<urbanape> CardinalFang, whenever you're ready
<CardinalFang> DONE: worked on desktopcouch-service noticing when couchdb is listening on a different port, and change its zeroconf advertisements and replication.  tested get-port branch more.  fixed bug with dbus attempting communication before we are ready, with help from james_w.
<CardinalFang> TODO: get reviews on get_port branch.  release to kenvandine.
<CardinalFang> BLOCKED: None
<CardinalFang> maybe-TODO: help thisfred and mthaddon diagnose couchdb on server
<CardinalFang> that's all from me.
<popey> is it possible to start syncdaemon on the command line? I want to run it in foreground
<verterok> popey: /usr/lib/ubuntuone-client/ubuntuone-syncdaemon -h
<popey> i have looked at that
<verterok> popey: if you want debug logs to stdout: /usr/lib/ubuntuone-client/ubuntuone-syncdaemon --debug
<popey> ok, thats non-obvious
<popey> i would have expected a --no-daemon or something
<popey> thanks
<verterok> popey: the daemon itself doesn't fork, it's usually executed in background becasue it's started via dbus activation
<popey> I'm trying to run it behind a horrid proxy, and have made a magick network, but can't get syncdaemon to use it
<kklimonda> hmm.. how can I check sync progress in lucid?
<popey> ooo, made it work
<popey> yay
<duanedesign> kklimonda: u1sdtool --current-transfers
<kklimonda> duanedesign: thanks
<bollullera> hello everybody!
<duanedesign> hello bollullera
<rye> re: proxy. It is possible to run syncdaemon behind the proxy, but it requires some configuration changes that are not supported
<rye> but it is not possible to run desktopcouch with proxy for now, I haven't yet figured out how to make that work properly. It will definitely require source code changes
<rye> ok
<rye> me is back and full of energy to do things
 * rye is going to vm fullscreen (I have only one display :( ) to test note sync XML/HTML issue again
 * CardinalFang tries landing a bunch of desktopcouch branches.
<CardinalFang> mandel is a mad-man!
<CardinalFang> mandel!  Hi.  I was landing code and I have a complaint about one of your patches.  I want to make sure I'm sane.
<mandel> CardinalFang, hehe I've noticed
<mandel> CardinalFang, let me take a look
<CardinalFang> mandel, thisfred, aquarius, re-review  https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~mandel/desktopcouch/fix_bug_517676/+merge/18708 ?  Previously approved.
<thisfred> CardinalFang: ouch, I totally got sidetracked on your other review too
<thisfred> CardinalFang: I think it may contain the _rev, actually. Admittedly that's because python-couchdb does something VERY unexpected, which exploded my brain elsewhere
<thisfred> basically:         self.db[record.record_id] = record._data
<thisfred> will modify record._data to contain the new _rev
<mandel> thisfred, CardinalFang, indeed python couchdb will do that and that is why I filled the bug, it would be stupid to retrieve the code gain
<CardinalFang> I am going to verify that.  If it does, put_record has been wrong forever and at least two other parts of d-c can be cleaned up.
<thisfred> CardinalFang: that may well be, as I only learned of this behavior when it broke something on the server
<mandel> CardinalFang, I'll take a look too, just o make sure I did not understood python-couch wrong
<thisfred> meanwhile reviewing that other branch
 * CardinalFang prepares to eat his hat.
 * thisfred hands CardinalFang salt and pepper shakers
<CardinalFang> I suspect it's salty enough.
<mandel> :D
<mandel> look at line 323 at client.py
<mandel> thisfred, CardinalFang, that is updating the _id and the _rev, right?
<CardinalFang> Indeed.
<CardinalFang> Side-effects on __setitem__.  I'd puke if it weren't so useful.
<CardinalFang> Okay, I withdraw my second complaint.
<mandel> CardinalFang, hehe I just discovered by chance
<mandel> CardinalFang, give thisfred and mandel a complement in the comment ;)
<CardinalFang> First complaint is that we've documented this behavior for a while.
<mandel> Indeed but asking people to perform extra requests when they do not need to is very ugly
<thisfred> CardinalFang: yes, but I can't think of a backward compatible way to fix it.
<thisfred> and I think we do want to fix it asap
<thisfred> rather than lucid + x
<thisfred> I don't know if it merits a freeze exception
<CardinalFang> I think we need another method.  put_record_and_update()  ?
<mandel> CardinalFang, doing the same but returning the record??
<mandel> CardinalFang, from a coding point of view I'd complain, on the other hand for backward compatibility... which apps will be affected? gwibber?
<thisfred> CardinalFang: note that if someone passes a record into this one and keeps reference to it, it *already* updates it
<CardinalFang> Literally nothing that uses put_record() currently will continue to work.  We have to get the new record_id to do anything currently.  Everyone is using that.
<CardinalFang> thisfred, Yeah, I was just noticing that.
<thisfred> and always has done so
<thisfred> So, ok, I can live with moving this into a new method, I think that's a compromise that will keep everyone mildly unhappy
<thisfred> mandel: ?
<thisfred> (I have to go walk the dog now, bbiab)
<mandel> thisfred, agreed, move it to a new method to keep backwards comp but put a warning in the old one
<mandel> at least people will know there is a "better" way to do it
<mandel> CardinalFang: ?
<CardinalFang> A note in the comments, and changing the docs, but no programmatic warning yet.  Maybe next version.
<mandel> CardinalFang, ok, but I'll keep an eye on that bug since is a pain in the ass in some cases
<aquarius> *nod* No breaking backwards compatibility. Good decision, CardinalFang/thisfred
<aquarius> (sorry I've not been available to be part of that discussion)
<mandel> blah, I've been outnumbered :P
<mandel> CardinalFang, aquarius, thisfred, what do you think about the following: http://pastebin.ca/1810531
<mandel> I've got something similar in my code and other people might find it useful
<aquarius> that's an implementation of schemas. I don't like schemas :(
<aquarius> I certainly can see how it's useful, I just don't like the idea of baking support for it into desktopcouch, because it's against the philosophy. But I'm happy to be talked out of it :)
<mandel> aquaris, I knew your were going to do that...
<aquarius> mandel, well, yeah :)
<aquarius> we're at opposite ends of the spectrum on this ;)
<mandel> aquarius, if you bring up AC/DC I'll go off line ;)
<mandel> aquarius, anyway, I'm using it because is a pain in the ass to be accessing application annotations all the time with by code... ofcourse it has a problem, you need to provide the app name
<aquarius> *nod*
<aquarius> that's the same thing as, say, calling D-Bus, though; you need to do it there, too.
<aquarius> If you wanted to be particularly magic, you could default appname to the actual name of the executable
<mandel> indeed, but providing the app_name is certainly better
<rye> reproduces note misbehavior, now with complete STR
<mandel> aquarius, I'll put the code in a post out there in case people want to use it
<aquarius> mandel, yeah, definitely -- I've certainly got no problem with someone (you?) building a wrapper library on top of DC which offers things like StrictRecord. People are likely to find that useful
<aquarius> and that's a good way to show that I'm wrong and it should be in DC core, too -- if loads of people find the library useful, then it's clearly something we should think about including. that's what happened with python and urllib2
<mandel> aquarius, ok, you just convinced me, I'll put it somewhere as an add-on or something
<aquarius> mandel, you ge tthe satisfaction of laughing at me when I'm wrong, which is not to be underestimated :)
<aquarius> mandel, feel free to edit the desktopcouch documentation to point at docs for your wrapper library, too
<mandel> aquirius, I'll think about it, but I doubt I'll point to my code from here without your agreement, I hate self-promotion :P
<aquarius> mandel, you have my agreement :)
<aquarius> __lucio__, *nice* work on the windows port
<__lucio__> aquarius, thanks. its still missing some stuff: filesystem monitoring, dbus replacement and proper testing
<__lucio__> but at least it downloads stuff
<__lucio__> ill try to propose this as soon as i clean up the tests
<aquarius> __lucio__, that's amazing. I almost wish I ran windows just so I could try it :)
<__lucio__> aquarius, no, you dont :)
<aquarius> well, OK, that was a white lie, I admit it. I like Ubuntu :-)
<till> __lucio__: not sure if you know, but dbus master works fine on Windows
<__lucio__> till, but thats not very "windows", is it?
<till> Well, depends what your goal is.
<__lucio__> till, im afraid that trying to use dbus from a file explorer extension may be a mess
<till> Possibly, yes, you can probaby judge that better than me, just thought I'd point out that it does, in fact, work fine :)
<thisfred> mandel: re: schema's I'm with aquarius mostly. I'd use the mappings to transform from and to application data, and add more mappings where needed
<thisfred> mandel: you know that the fieldmappings already put unrecognized fields in the correct application annonations namespace, right?
<mandel> thisfred, nope, I did not know about those, where are they?
<thisfred> mandel: look at the doctest in desktopcouch/doc/
<mandel> thisfred, I remember now, you show them to me before, I completely forgot about them
<thisfred> mandel: they're basic, but they're in use on the server, and I'm happy to help expand them with whatever client developers need
<CardinalFang> mandel, thisfred, aquarius, I think this is sufficient.  https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~cmiller/desktopcouch/put_record_documented_more/+merge/20166
<thisfred> and they impose nothing on the client application, nor any new restrictions on the record format
<mandel> thisfred, I'm actually thinking of using them in a special thing I'm writing right now, let me a couple of days and I'll bother you about them
<thisfred> mandel: ok, great! :)
<rye> ok. notes are definitely not converted during sync. Me is extremely sure and has performed a lot of time-consuming tests.
<rye> aquarius, is the method planned for dc to have replication done on dbus request, in order not to wait for 10 minutes for the miracle to happen?
<rye> joshuahoover, just verified note conversion during sync in tomboy - it is not happening. HTML nodes are not converted to XML if they are stored in HTML on server side
<aquarius> rye, not sure -- CardinalFang will know
<joshuahoover> rye: and you were able to do this following your steps for bug #527335 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 527335 in ubuntuone-servers "Tomboy notes are not converted to XML on Tomboy sync" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/527335
<rye> joshuahoover, i have added a document and a link to pastebin that was used for testing
<CardinalFang> rye, it will spawn replication after changes only, using the _changes interface.  Not very soon.
<CardinalFang> In Murderous Marmot or whaterver
<joshuahoover> rye: cool...if these are the steps to reproduce, can you update the description so that it's clear these are the best steps to use to try to reproduce the bug?
<rye> joshuahoover, updating...
<joshuahoover> rye: thanks!
<rye> joshuahoover, update finished
<joshuahoover> rye: perfect! thank you!
<rye> Did you know that you can use Bug:12345 format to specify a link to LP bug at wiki.ubuntu.com? No need to remember http://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/12345 !
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 12345 in isdnutils "isdn does not work, fritz avm (pnp?)" [Medium,Fix released]
 * rye needs to pick a better random number next time
<CardinalFang> 1 is good
<CardinalFang> Bug:1
<rye> CardinalFang, 1 is not that random.
<CardinalFang> No specific number is random.
 * rye will use random bug number generator
<mandel> CardinalFang, I'll take a look at the merge problems
<rye> hm
<mandel> CardinalFang, when a merge is not longer needed is it better to delete or to reject?
<CardinalFang> Superceded, I think.
<CardinalFang> I don't know if that's an option.
<mandel> CardinalFang, I don have the right, can you do that for: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/desktopcouch/fix_bug_519922/+merge/19029
<sanderqd> just to check: ubuntuone doesn't store the ~/Ubuntu One files in a couchdb database, right?
<CardinalFang> No, sanderqd.
<sanderqd> ok, thanks
<CardinalFang> couchdb synch and file synch are separate.
<mandel> CardinalFang, fixed https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~mandel/desktopcouch/batch_update/+merge/17482 it should work ok now
<CardinalFang> mandel, thanks!
<mandel> CardinalFang, as soon as that is merged all fix fix_bug_519873/+merge/19018
<espen77> i am not able to connect to ubuntuone for some reason, have a fresh lucid a3 and neither files or tomboy can sync, but i can register the computer and it shows how much space on u1 used, any ideas?
<mandel> CardinalFang, before I go, I revised https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~mandel/desktopcouch/fix_bug_519873/+merge/19018 as shoul dbe ok now, but since I use lucid I get the fails reported by John, good night
#ubuntuone 2010-02-26
<aquarius> rye, did you see http://popey.com/blog/2010/02/25/proxies-in-the-way-of-testing/ btw?
<aquarius> rye, explains a (very, very complicated, but still working) way to get U1 working behind a proxy
<Daviey> bah
<rye> aquarius, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RomanYepishev/UbuntuOne/ProxySupport :)
<rye> aquarius, I made it for syncdaemon in somehow less steps
<rye> but that does not work for couchdb
<rye> that's why I did not announce taht
<aquarius> popey, ^
<popey> yeah, just looked at it, but don't quite understand what it's saying to do
<popey> ENODETAIL :)
<popey> as opposed to my blog post which is ETOOMUCHDETAIL
<rye> popey, ah, just set up local proxy, adjust connection host and port, break DNS SRV resolution and syncdaemon will be happily connecting via the proxy
<rye> popey, reading your blog post...
 * rye is reading. Reading is a blocking IO process :)
<rye> ah, ssh to external host - not everyone has that :(
<popey> sure
<rye> popey, that was my first thought too - but then I found that I was locked out of my previous work servers :)
<popey> i cant see another way given the restrictive proxy here
<rye> popey, ah, rhythmbox does not support proxies as well???
<rye> popey, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=867650 ?
<rye> popey, ok, will add a handler for ENODETAIL to my page
<rye> popey, though your way might make couchdb work with a proxy....
<rye> but... grrrr.. need external host
<rye> aquarius, popey: ok, updated the page. Now it looks better.
 * rye wants to do wiki-blogging stuff with microblogging, ogg theora video support, gallery and XMPP support... I think I need my own server
<duanedesign> rye: there are some great deals on servers out there.  http://www.geeks.com/products_sc.asp?cat=821  <- they had one last month for $120
<rye> duanedesign, ... aand I need to live in some other country to get access to cheap hardware. Paradox - we have 10Mbit up/down connection for $15 a month but the hardware costs 30% more than in the US
<rye> so, my evolution-data-server started behving bad in regards to couchdb
<rye> eating 99% cpu for prolonged periods of time with apparently no results (i.e. still starving)
<rye> which was discussed with joshuahoover just a day or two ago
<rye> since the channel is silent I start to flood
<rye> #0  0x00672832 in _dl_sysinfo_int80 () from /lib/ld-linux.so.2
<rye> #1  0x072fdb66 in *__GI___poll (fds=0x738dff4, nfds=5, timeout=119418636)
<rye>     at ../sysdeps/unix/sysv/linux/poll.c:87
<rye> #2  0x00c8eb2b in IA__g_poll (fds=0x9e3b018, nfds=5, timeout=119418636)
<rye>     at /build/buildd/glib2.0-2.23.4/glib/gpoll.c:127
<rye> #3  0x00c8193f in g_main_context_poll (context=0x9e17900,
<rye>     block=<value optimized out>, dispatch=1, self=0x9e12a18)
<rye>     at /build/buildd/glib2.0-2.23.4/glib/gmain.c:2904
<rye> #4  g_main_context_iterate (context=0x9e17900, block=<value optimized out>,
<rye>     dispatch=1, self=0x9e12a18)
<rye>     at /build/buildd/glib2.0-2.23.4/glib/gmain.c:2586
<rye> #5  0x00c8205f in IA__g_main_loop_run (loop=0x9e1e768)
<rye>     at /build/buildd/glib2.0-2.23.4/glib/gmain.c:2799
<rye> #6  0x00300c23 in bonobo_main () from /usr/lib/libbonobo-2.so.0
<rye> #7  0x0804b503 in main (argc=3, argv=0xbfcbef34) at server.c:353
<rye> anybody knows what that means?
<rye> symptoms: high temperature, cannot remember contacts
<rye> high temperature of the CPU that was caused by extensive CPU usage and missing couchdb contacts in couchdb database.
<aquarius> rye, you need to talk to rodrigo about that on Monday
<rye> aquarius, no, that's not fun
<rye> aquarius, there is a problem but that bt does not show anything couchdb-related. So the problem is hidden
<rye> aquarius, additionally my evolution started fetching all records from canonical ldap server even when I did not ask to do any kind of lookup
<aquarius> sounds like an evo problem to me. File a bug with evo?
<rye> aquarius, yes, it looks like the one
<rye> (process:27331): libebookbackend-WARNING **: conversion to ldap query string failed
<rye> and tons of entries after this
<kklimonda> btw, wrt ubuntu music store - are the songs bought and synced though ubuntu one going to count towards used space?
<beuno> kklimonda, great question, I've heard different versions, but I can't remember which one was decided. aquarius does, though, I'm sure
<popey> yes, it does.
<popey> 48.6 MB Used (2.4%) is what http://one.ubuntu.com/ says about my account... and ~/Ubuntu One/ on my laptop has 2.1M, with ~/.ubuntuone/Purchased from Ubuntu One/ has 47M
<popey> aquarius: mattgriffin someone has translated the FAQ into german.. could be useful.. http://linuxundich.de/de/ubuntu/faq-zum-ubuntu-one-music-store/
<mattgriffin> popey: sweet! thanks :)
 * popey wonders when the sync thing will work again 
<beuno> popey, they are preparing a rollout right now that should fix it
<popey> cool
<petur_> Hello
<petur_> I must ask a question, does ubuntuone connect regulary to the ubuntuone servers?
<petur_> In other words, can i see the last IP address used to connect to ubuntuone from computer-X ?
<petur_> to my account...
<beuno> petur_, not at the moment, no
<beuno> I'm not sure if we have that information handy enough to expose it easily
<rye> beuno, hmmmm
<rye> hmmm
 * beuno hides
<rye> petur_, this definitely should be displayed on the /machines/ screen... like something "Last contacted on"... "from", etc.
<rye> petur_, /me went to file a wishlist item
<rye> beuno, bug 496992 (since petur_) left :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 496992 in ubuntuone-servers ""your machines" list needs more information" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/496992
<beuno> rye, thanks
<beuno> rye, you can assign it to the desktop+ team, if you haven't already
<rye> beuno, assigned to John lenton, this is an old wishlist item btw
<rye> like filed two months ago
<Chipaca> beuno: rye: that's for lucid+1, keeping some bits of data on hand (such as the connections, and some configuration)
<rye> Chipaca, just unmarked it from private so that it is not going to get duplicates, since the idea is very reasonable
<Chipaca> rye: thanks
 * Chipaca hugs rye
<Chipaca> rye: no, really, I love the work you're doing
 * rye does not like that server bugs become private by default... I'd rather add a 'this is private bug' checkbox/switch right on the "add bug" page.
<rye> because 'this bug is private, but feel free to click a lot more to make it public' is not that great
 * rye is lazy
<rye> thisfred, "Сергей Шнургей Шнургей Шнургей Шнургей Шнуров - Back of the Dead" :-D
<thisfred> rye: no idea what the band name is, I don't read cyrillic :)
<rye> This is re: http://thisfred.blogspot.com/2010/02/generating-band-names-and-song-titles.html :)
<thisfred> rye, yeah I saw it in there. Obviously I have (at least) one Russian band name in my data set :)
<rye> thisfred, this is an extremely extended name of one singer. But it looks awesome - It is "Sergey Shnurgey Shnurgey Shnurgey Shnurgey Shnurov" :)
<thisfred> haha
<thisfred> Oh I know who he is actually, I think
<thisfred> Isn't he in this big orchestra?
<thisfred> I saw them live
<rye> Sergey Shnurov, Leningrad... They usually sing the songs containing a lot of profanity...
<thisfred> and bought some cds, so that's where that comes from. Yeah Leningrad, exactly
 * rye have never thought that he will need this knowledge
 * rye might be wrong about "a lot" in the last sentence, though
<thisfred> Oh, I'm sure they do, but since only a few songs were in English, it all went right past me :)
<thisfred> Liked the music though
<rye> yes, the music is nice and catchy
<Chipaca> desktop+ MEETING BEGINS, yadda yadda
<beuno> me
<teknico> yadda
<teknico> ehm, me
* rye changed the topic of #ubuntuone to: https://one.ubuntu.com |  https://launchpad.net/ubuntuone | Known Issues: Notes: http://voices.canonical.com/ubuntuone/?p=216 | Please honk if you need assistance with Ubuntu One
<CardinalFang>  me
 * beuno needs to walk the dog urgently and kicks this off, while nudging aquarius, urbanape, jblount, vds, dobey and CardinalFang 
<beuno> DONE: Proposed the branch that shows your phone and sync info, it's one review away from landing. Made duplicate detection work \o/
<beuno> TODO: Optimize duplicate detection to not compare against every single contact you have, propose the branch
<beuno> BLOCKED: No
<beuno> teknico, go
<urbanape> me
<teknico> DONE: landed a branch to fix syncing phones on the local network (#527787); reviewed a branch from beuno; made some more sync checks
<teknico> TODO: fixing more web ui bugs; showing the web desktop+ guys around our phone sync code
<teknico> BLOCK: none
<teknico> next: CardinalFang
<CardinalFang> DONE: put_record discussion and docs change; un-approved mandel's branch. landed many other branches.  Added port-getting program.
<CardinalFang> TODO: Get reviews on dbus-get-port.  (thanks, thisfred)   See what else is missing from desktopcouch, and maybe release.
<CardinalFang> BLOCKED: None
<CardinalFang> urbanape, I choose you!
<urbanape> DONE: Ajaxification of phones selection complete. Lazrification underway.
<urbanape> TODO: Finish, propose, land.
<urbanape> BLOCK: None
<thisfred> CardinalFang: that wasn't an sarcastic thanks, or was it? Did I review that?
<CardinalFang> You did, thisfred, and only you did.  :\
 * Chipaca reviews
<Chipaca> CardinalFang: branch url?
<thisfred> ah ok
<CardinalFang> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~cmiller/desktopcouch/get_port_through_dbus  , Chipaca.
<urbanape> phones ajaxification has progressed to lazrification.
<aquarius> er. me
<aquarius> TODO: fix many music store bugs. Important ones are in the email to ubunet-discuss
<aquarius> DONE: had people beta test the music store! and they bought music! and it worked!
<aquarius> BLOCKED: see email
<aquarius> that's probably EOM, isn't it?
<Chipaca> yep, EOM :)
<Chipaca> thanks aquarius
<rye> aquarius, did the people like music?
 * rye asks to kick him out, he is in a friday-talkie-mood
<Chipaca> CardinalFang: I'm getting errors in the tests
<Chipaca> CardinalFang: maybe I'm doing them wrong?
<aquarius> rye, ya!
<rye> aquarius, then that is definitely success :)
<CardinalFang> Chipaca, Hrm.  what kind of error?
<Chipaca> CardinalFang: https://pastebin.canonical.com/28439/
<aquarius> mattgriffin, ping
<mattgriffin> aquarius: pong
<CardinalFang> HTTP 400, bad request.  Htm.
<rye> CardinalFang, not bad request from here
<CardinalFang> Thanks.
<Chipaca> CardinalFang: so I have something wrong with my machine? it could well be
<CardinalFang> Chipaca, let's assume not.  I want to know what causes that.
<Chipaca> CardinalFang: I'm getting the same errors on trunk
<Chipaca> oh, wait, on karmic, silly me
<Chipaca> CardinalFang: or should it work on karmic too?
<CardinalFang> Sure.  It should work therre too.
<Chipaca> CardinalFang: ok, so how can I help you?
<Chipaca> :)
<CardinalFang> :$
<CardinalFang> Not a smiley.  xterm != vi
<Chipaca> CardinalFang: you know bash has vi bindings, right?
<Chipaca> not sure how they work (as the default emacs ones are awesome for me)
<CardinalFang> Yeah, I know of them.  They work, terribly.  That's how.
<CardinalFang> Chipaca, https://pastebin.canonical.com/28445/
<CardinalFang> Run failing test.  Then, get the couchdb log files out of the tree and send to me.
<PaulGit> Hello all, how can I re-associate my computer with my ubuntu one account? I removed association via the web by mistake!
<Chipaca> CardinalFang: on call now
<Chipaca> :-/
<CardinalFang> PaulGit, Sure.  The next time your computer tries to use it, and can't, you will be prompted to register it.
<PaulGit> CardinalFang....it does not appear to do that though :(
<PaulGit> If I click 'Connect' in nautilus it does nothing :(
 * rye just wanted to tag an e-mail message in my inbox with "I like this" tag or similar... 
<rye> Those who have notes blanked on sync are still able to recover the content of the notes. This will need additional tool, I suppose. So that it definitely works for Ubuntu Linux users. For Windows users that might be a bit more complicated...
<rye> they will need to wait until the web ui is fixed.
<rye> and those who don't want to use the tool will need to wait until the web ui is fixed, edit and save the note to get updated revision in the code.
<nic_noc> hello fellow ubuntu users
<duanedesign> hello nic_noc
<nic_noc> the dev team for Ubuntu One don't make it easy to contact them
<nic_noc> I'd like to request an addition to the FAQ
<nic_noc> does anyone have a contact email I might try?
<duanedesign> nic_noc: what addition would you like to make
<duanedesign> nic_noc: there definetly are probably a few holes in the FAQ. That was on my ToDo list since we redid the wiki and added a link to the LP FAQ
<duanedesign> nic_noc: but in regards to the FAQ, [j]oshuahoover would probablly be who you would want to email
<popey> is there any plan to do a "larger than 50G" option?
<popey> I am guessing that's a faq
<aquarius> it's frequently asked. I'm not sure if it's been frequently answered. joshuahoover would know :)
<duanedesign> popey: funny you ask, someone just asked on LP for an inbetween option, like 25GB.
<popey> heh
<duanedesign> popey: i would be inclined to think most would want more, not less.
<popey> well, the person who asked me, wanted more
<Chipaca> maybe we should have a tutorial of how to build a raid array of u1 accounts
<Chipaca> CardinalFang: you want to continue debugging this issue I'm having with desktopcouch?
<CardinalFang> Chipaca, did you get logs from couchdb?
<Chipaca> CardinalFang: no, how do I do that?
<CardinalFang> https://pastebin.canonical.com/28445/
<CardinalFang> Chipaca, ACK?
<Chipaca> CardinalFang: I'm running "python setup.py test", that's the right way?
<Chipaca> CardinalFang: ack
<CardinalFang> Chipaca, that should work.  To get a small, specific log, I'd use "trial desktopcouch.pair.tests.test_couchdb_io.TestCouchdbIo.test_get_my_host_unique_id"
<Chipaca> CardinalFang: what do I do with the test tree?
<CardinalFang> Chipaca, send it to me.  I didn't say your name when I said these a while ago.  Sorry.
<Chipaca> CardinalFang: d'oh, never saw it
<Chipaca> CardinalFang: sorry :)
<pgraner> Just logged into https://one.ubuntu.com and found all my data is now missing
<CardinalFang> WHoa.
<Chipaca> pgraner: that sounds suboptimal
<pgraner> About 9 gigs gone
<Chipaca> pgraner: did you try reloading the page?
<pgraner> Notes are still there and its on my local boxes
<pgraner> Chipaca: many times
<Chipaca> hmm
<pgraner> Chipaca: on two different computers
<Chipaca> pgraner: what did you do before they disappeared?
<pgraner> Chipaca: nothing, I was setting up a new computer to my account and after validation I noticed I have no files.
<pgraner> Chipaca: Actually I should say I have my folder structure just no files in the folders
<Chipaca> facundobatista: ping
<facundobatista> Chipaca, pong
<Chipaca> facundobatista: ^
<facundobatista> pgraner, I would need the logs of the ubuntuone client from the second computer you set up
<pgraner> facundobatista: were are they located
<Chipaca> facundobatista: all yours then? :)
<facundobatista> Chipaca, ok
<facundobatista> pgraner, ~/.cache/ubuntuone/logs
<facundobatista> pgraner, could you please do a "ls -l" of that folder? in your terminal
<facundobatista> pgraner, so see what logs do you have
<Z4ndX> Mjello .. :)
<CardinalFang> Chipaca, did you get an error that time?
<Z4ndX> Q: How do i add my other computer to my UbuntuOne acount ?
<CardinalFang> Z4ndX, try to use it, and log in to Ubuntu One with the same account when it asks.
<Z4ndX> Im logged in to another account with this computer and need to logout.. But cant
<CardinalFang> Define "account".
<Z4ndX> Another UbuntuOne account ..
<Chipaca> CardinalFang: yes
<Z4ndX> My desktop is logged on UbuntuOne with email@gmail.com .. But i want to logon another-email@gmail.com
<Z4ndX> How do logout of email@gmail.com
<Chipaca> Z4ndX: to log out, you can remove the key from the keyring
<Chipaca> Z4ndX: and then log out, then you wouldn't log back in automatically
<Z4ndX> Okay thanks :)
<Chipaca> Z4ndX: or, you could remove the computer from your account
<Chipaca> Z4ndX: (there's a web page for that)
<pgraner> facundobatista: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/384568/
<Z4ndX> Kinda forgot my pass to the first account ^-^
<facundobatista> pgraner, ok, that machine didn't do anything with your files, because it still never connected
<facundobatista> pgraner, it's in state READY_WITH_NETWORK, that means: have network, it's waiting the user to tell "connect!"
<facundobatista> pgraner, so we can discard this second machine as the (potential) problem originator
<pgraner> facundobatista: I had two machines plus that new one, and they both have their files
<facundobatista> Chipaca, ^
<pgraner> facundobatista: locally, just everything is missing in the cloud
<facundobatista> pgraner, let's do this: tell this client to connect
<facundobatista> pgraner, wait
<Chipaca> facundobatista: debug mode first?
<facundobatista> pgraner, I'm seeing oauth errors
<facundobatista> Chipaca, "UbuntuOne.OAuthDesktop.auth Failed to get access token."
<pgraner> facundobatista: I'm running Lucid on all my boxes as well if that matters
<facundobatista> pgraner, ^
<Z4ndX> Chipaca: Where is the "keyring" ? :)
<Chipaca> Z4ndX: applications -> accessories -> passwords and encryption keys
<Z4ndX> Got it .. :)
<Z4ndX> And logged in :)
<Z4ndX> But its not syncing ? ..
<Chipaca> Z4ndX: if this is a new account, it will first remove all the old content I guess
<Chipaca> um
<Chipaca> maybe you didn't want that
<Z4ndX> What ?
<Chipaca> Z4ndX: what isn't syncing?
<Z4ndX> Theres alot of files that should downloaded to the UbuntuOne dir .. But its not..
<Chipaca> Z4ndX: this new account has a lot of files already then?
<Z4ndX> Yes
<Chipaca> ah, ok
<Chipaca> Z4ndX: do this: u1sdtool -s
<Z4ndX> u1sdtool: error: no such option: -s
<Z4ndX> Should I: u1sdtool --refresh-shares
<Z4ndX> ?
<Chipaca> Z4ndX: it has no --status?
<Z4ndX> u1sdtool: error: no such option: --status
<Chipaca> Z4ndX: what version are you on?
<CardinalFang> That's post-karmic, iirc.
<Chipaca> oh
<Chipaca> and my dbus magic has fallen off of my bash_history (that takes some doing)
<Chipaca> Z4ndX: 1 sec
<Z4ndX> :)
<Chipaca> dbus-send --session --print-reply  --dest=com.ubuntuone.SyncDaemon --type=method_call /status com.ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.Status.current_status
<Chipaca> Z4ndX: ^
<Z4ndX> Wow... Damn thats alot .D
<Chipaca> yeah, u1sdtool -s ftw :)
<Z4ndX> Is it because iv got an old version ?
<CardinalFang> Yours isn't old (I think).
<Z4ndX> You want output from that line ?
<Chipaca> Z4ndX: in a pastebin please :)
<Z4ndX> Okay :)
<Z4ndX> http://pastebin.com/9ncFhi1H
<Chipaca> IDLE
<Chipaca> huh
<Chipaca> Z4ndX: and it hasn't downloaded stuff?
<Z4ndX> Nope..
<Z4ndX> Iv got about 10-15 text files..
<CardinalFang> Z4ndX, $ find ~/Ubuntu One/ -type f -exec touch {} \;
<Z4ndX> Is there supose to be space in between Ubuntu and One ?
<Chipaca> CardinalFang: that might not be a good idea
<Chipaca> Z4ndX: hold on
<Z4ndX> k
<Chipaca> Z4ndX: try u1sdtool --refresh ~/Ubuntu\ One/
<Z4ndX> Nothing ..
<Chipaca> Z4ndX: still IDLE?
<Z4ndX> dict entry(
<Z4ndX>          string "name"
<Z4ndX>          string "IDLE"
<Z4ndX>       )
<Chipaca> Z4ndX: can you confirm, via the web, that the files are still there?
<Z4ndX> Yes .. They are..
<Chipaca> Z4ndX: reload to make certain :)
<Z4ndX> Just did :)
<Chipaca> ok
<Chipaca> Z4ndX: you did remove the key from the keyring and had to re-authorize the computer with the new account, right?
<Z4ndX> Yea
<Z4ndX> And added the computer to the account
<Z4ndX> Iv just created a dir in the UbuntuOne dir, and nothing comes up on the website
<Z4ndX> Are you suppose to have a different UbuntuOne user on each computer and link them together or do i use the same user on all my computers ?
<Chipaca> Z4ndX: you use the same user on all your computers
<Z4ndX> Good
<Z4ndX> Like DropBox... Would rather user UbuntuOne
<statik> hi rmcbride, Chipaca: pgraner runs the kernel team for ubuntu. he is having a problem where his files are not showing up in the webUI, what is the best way to figure out if this is a display issue or something more serious?
<statik> or facundobatista, in case you have ideas ^
<Chipaca> hmm...
<statik> pgraner, btw which browser are you using? (just to get more data)
<facundobatista> statik, he's having auth errors
<pgraner> statik: firefox and chromium show the same results
<pgraner> facundobatista: on one machine not the others
<facundobatista> statik, really don't know how to help you with that... maybe that's related with web ui issue
<duanedesign> Z4ndX: do you have anything in ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaaemon-exception.log
<duanedesign> s/syncdaaemon-exception.log/syncdaemon-exceptions.log
<statik> pgraner: so your directories are showing up in the webUI, but none of the files, right?
<Z4ndX> duanedesign: http://pastebin.com/JCCs7yPR
<statik> pgraner, do you have anything like firebug or chrome developer tools that you could run while refreshing the web page so that we can see if ajax requests are failing?
<pgraner> statik: yep, and the useage gauge that the top right of the webUI is telling me: 0 bytes Used (0.0%
<statik> ooooo
<pgraner> statik: sure let me check
<statik> i wonder if cmd_client is shipped in the tools package, i sure would like to narrow this to a UI issue vs a data issue
<Chipaca> statik: I was looking at the same thing
<pgraner> statik: I'm not seeing anything failing on edge or prod
<Chipaca> statik: I see nothing in cmd_client not to put it on pastebin; ok with you?
<Chipaca> it's not published because it's just definitely not ready for users
<statik> Chipaca, fine with me. it looks like it should run ok on a normal system
<duanedesign> Z4ndX: could you save this script http://paste.ubuntu.com/384590/  to your $HOME directory as 'authorize.py' then run it with 'python authorize.py'
<Z4ndX> duanedesign: What does it do ?
<statik> pgraner: meanwhile, what version of ubuntuone-client are you running currently, the standard stuff in lucid? or are you using our ppa?
<Chipaca> pgraner: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/384597/
<Chipaca> pgraner: save that in something called cmd_client.py
<pgraner> statik: lucid updated today
<duanedes1gn> Z4ndX: then compare it to https://one.ubuntu.com/account/machines/
<Z4ndX> duanedesign: Done..
<Z4ndX> duanedesign: Its the same
<Chipaca> pgraner: run that, and it should ask you about using the keyring, and then say "connected"
<pgraner> statik:
<pgraner> #!/usr/bin/env python
<pgraner> # ubuntuone.storageprotocol.samples.cmd_client - a cmd client
<pgraner> #
<pgraner> # Author: Lucio Torre <lucio.torre@canonical.com>
<pgraner> #
<pgraner> # Copyright (C) 2008 Canonical
<pgraner> # All Rights Reserved
<pgraner> """A simple ping client
<pgraner> """
<pgraner> import warnings
<pgraner> warnings.simplefilter("ignore")
<pgraner> import cmd
<pgraner> import os
<pgraner> import Queue
<pgraner> import shlex
<Chipaca> oh dear
<pgraner> from StringIO import StringIO
<duanedesign> Z4ndX: sorry had a bit of a client problem
<pgraner> import traceback
<pgraner> from threading import Thread
<kklimonda> that's going to take a while..
<pgraner> from time import sleep
<pgraner> from optparse import OptionParser
<pgraner> import zlib
<pgraner> from twisted.internet import reactor, defer, ssl
<pgraner> from twisted.python.failure import Failure
<Chipaca> somebody kick him :)
<pgraner> from twisted.python.util import mergeFunctionMetadata
<pgraner> import gnomekeyring
<pgraner> import gobject
<pgraner> gobject.set_application_name('cmd_client')
<pgraner> # import _pythonpath # pylint: disable-msg=W0611, W0403
<pgraner> from oauth.oauth import OAuthConsumer, OAuthToken
<pgraner> from ubuntuone.storageprotocol.client import (
<pgraner>     StorageClientFactory, StorageClient)
<pgraner> from ubuntuone.storageprotocol import request
<pgraner> from ubuntuone.storageprotocol.dircontent_pb2 import \
<pgraner>     DirectoryContent, DIRECTORY
<pgraner> from ubuntuone.storageprotocol import dircontent_pb2
<pgraner> from ubuntuone.storageprotocol.hash import \
<pgraner>     content_hash_factory, crc32
<pgraner> class CmdStorageClient(StorageClient):
<pgraner>     """Simple client that calls a callback on connection."""
<pgraner>     def connectionMade(self):
<pgraner>         """Setup and call callback."""
<kklimonda> !op
<pgraner>         StorageClient.connectionMade(self)
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<pgraner>         if self.factory.current_protocol not in (None, self):
<pgraner>             self.factory.current_protocol.transport.loseConnection()
<pgraner>         self.factory.current_protocol = self
<kklimonda> this script has almost 700 lines..
<pgraner>         self.factory.cmd.status = "connected"
<pgraner>         print "Connected."
<pgraner>     def connectionLost(self, reason=None):
<pgraner>         """Callback for connection lost"""
<pgraner>         if self.factory.current_protocol is self:
<pgraner>             self.factory.current_protocol = None
<pgraner>             self.factory.cmd.status = "disconnected"
<pgraner>             if reason is not None:
<pgraner>                 print "Disconnected: %s" % reason.value
<pgraner>             else:
<pgraner>                 print "Disconnected: no reason"
<pgraner> class CmdClientFactory(StorageClientFacto
<kklimonda> jussi01: thank you :)
<Z4ndX> duanedesign: I compared it and it was the same.. :)
<duanedesign> Z4ndX: ok
 * Chipaca hugs jussi01
<Chipaca> pgraner: now... what was it?
<jussi01> pgraner: please use a pastebin in future :)
<duanedesign> Z4ndX: if you could open ~/.config/ubuntuone/syncdaemon.conf
<pgraner> Chipaca: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/384602/
<Chipaca> pgraner: quit and try again?
<Chipaca> quit with "quit" IIRC
<duanedesign> Z4ndX: add  http://paste.ubuntu.com/384603/
<Chipaca> pgraner: did the keyring ask you to allow python to access a key?
<pgraner> Chipaca: I did three times already
<duanedesign> Z4ndX: that will collect a bit more information
<pgraner> Chipaca: and now all my files are disappearing off my local box!
<Z4ndX> duanedesign: And then ?
<duanedesign> Z4ndX: after adding those two lines you can quit the applet by right clicking and selecting quit
<duanedesign> Z4ndX: then run in  Terminal: u1sdtool -q
<statik> pgraner, that sounds like all your files were deleted and now the deletion is propagating...i'm guessing that is not what you wanted
<pgraner> statik: nope
<duanedesign> Z4ndX: then run: ps uaxxc | grep ubu
<pgraner> statik: I've got one good copy left
<Z4ndX> duanedesign: ubuntuone-syncdaemon stopped.
<pgraner> statik: in my rsync archive
<statik> pgraner: the script that chipaca pasted to you should let you get a shell on your account on the server, in order to look at files that are there. were you able to run it?
<duanedesign> Z4ndX: to insure its all quit.
<pgraner> statik: nope errors out
<Z4ndX> it is .. :)
<Chipaca> pgraner: disconnect syncdaemon, first
<Chipaca> pgraner: killall ubuntuone-syncdaemon
<duanedesign> Z4ndX:ok now open the client as normal App > Int > Ubuntu One
<Chipaca> pgraner: or (you're in lucid!) u1sdtool -d
<Chipaca> pgraner: on all your boxes please
<statik> pgraner: i need to disappear for a few minutes to pick up my kid from school, i will leave you with chipaca and be back in a few minutes.
<Chipaca> pgraner: that way you won't lose more files, if that is the issue
<duanedesign> Z4ndX: and place a test file in the directory. give it a sec to do its thing. Then pastebin the ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log
<Chipaca> pgraner: let me know when that's done
<pgraner> Chipaca: still get an error, here is the session incl the kill of the sync daemon: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/384608/
<Chipaca> pgraner: have you done the u1sdtool -d on all your boxes?
<pgraner> Chipaca: yep
<Chipaca> pgraner: ok. Now, let's get the auth keys "by hand", to see what's wrong. Pull up a python shell plz :)
<Chipaca> pgraner: import gnomekeyring
<pgraner> Chex: go for it
<pgraner> next
<Chipaca> pgraner: gnomekeyring.find_items_sync(gnomekeyring.ITEM_GENERIC_SECRET, {'ubuntuone-realm': self.realm, 'oauth-consumer-key': self.consumer_key})
<Chipaca> um
<Chipaca> no self
<Chipaca> pgraner: 1 sec ;)
<Chipaca> realm is 'https://ubuntuone.com'
<Chipaca> consumer key is 'ubuntuone'
<Z4ndX> duanedesign: http://pastebin.com/C52AiFKs
<Chipaca> pgraner: gnomekeyring.find_items_sync(gnomekeyring.ITEM_GENERIC_SECRET, {'ubuntuone-realm': 'https://ubuntuone.com', 'oauth-consumer-key': 'ubuntuone'})
<duanedesign> Z4ndX: ok
<duanedesign> Z4ndX: bug 490988
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 490988 in ubuntuone-client "Lot of MakeDir and MakeFile failures because of root mismatch" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/490988
<duanedesign> Z4ndX: please see the current workaround posted in the description
<duanedesign> I assume since your Ubuntu One folder is empty the step: Backup your ~/Ubuntu One folder : will be easy ;)
<Z4ndX> Haha yes :)..  I will try that :) Thanks you for everything :)
<pgraner> Chipaca: still gettting I/O error on the keyring
<Chipaca> pgraner: is this on a computer that has connected to ubuntu one?
<pgraner> Chipaca: Its the one I registered today
<pgraner> Chipaca: I can run it on the one all the files got deleted on if that would be better
<Chipaca> pgraner: ah. For the web interface, you mean.
<Chipaca> pgraner: yes, please
<pgraner> Chipaca: yep
<Chipaca> pgraner: this one doesn't have anything in the keyring (although IOError seems a little extreme to signify that...)
<pgraner> Chipaca: ok I'm in the keyring
<rmcbride> statik: Whups, I'm on two machines and was on the rmcbride_ one and missed the ping.
<Chipaca> pgraner: ok, so if there it worked, just quit python and run cmd_client on that machine :)
<Z4ndX> duanedesign: IT WORKED! :D ... removed the folder, nothing happend. removed ubuntuone-client-gnome and installed it again... And it worked... Thanks you very very very much!! :D
<pgraner> Chipaca: already ahead of you. I have a shell prompt now
<Chipaca> pgraner: copying oauth tokens around is errorprone :)
<Chipaca> pgraner: ok, so ls, cd, etc
<Chipaca> pgraner: the lexer/parser/whateveritis is rather pithy; you need to quote a *lot*
<Chipaca> e.g. .. needs quotes
<pgraner> Chipaca: ok... it is slow about 30 sec to get a response back
<Chipaca> pgraner: yes, it's super fast :-p
<Chipaca> pgraner: dunno why it's so slow today, actually
<Chipaca> pgraner: but anyway, with that you can check whether your files are in the cloud or not
<Chipaca> I suspect? not
<pgraner> Chipaca: Ok so for the first few directories I checked the dirs are empty
<duanedesign> Z4ndX: that is great!
<Z4ndX> Thanks you again :)
<Z4ndX> Nice support :D
<facundobatista> pgraner, do you have the ubuntuone client logs of this first machine?
<pgraner> facundobatista: I guess, let me look
<facundobatista> thanks
<pgraner> facundobatista: here is the dir listing, what do you need? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/384623/
<facundobatista> pgraner, all of those files that start with "syncdaemon" and has length > 0
<pgraner> facundobatista: beats me, was working ok then just went wonky
<facundobatista> pgraner, not following you, you can't get the log files?
<pgraner> facundobatista: sorry I miss read your last
<pgraner> facundobatista: how do you want to get them to you?
<facundobatista> you can bzip or lzma the whole dir, and send it by mail to me, if you want
<facundobatista> pgraner, it's easier than pastebin all the logs
<pgraner> facundobatista: I used pastebinit, cmdline pastebin poster in a shell loop here you go: http://paste.ubuntu.com/384641/
<facundobatista> pgraner, Chipaca: 2010-02-17 14:42:24,709 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.ActionQueue - ERROR - OAuth failed: AUTHENTICATION_FAILED
<facundobatista> pgraner, Chipaca: on first machine!!
<facundobatista> pgraner, Chipaca: I'll take a look at this later, now I have to run
<pgraner> facundobatista: sure thanks
<Chipaca> pgraner: there are two sides to the issue, one is the technical "how did this happen", the other is your data. How important is/was it?
<facundobatista> pgraner, Chipaca: but it seems that something weird happened with your account, you get or got AUTH errors in both your machines
<pgraner> Chipaca: I have a copy so not really critical, however it ate all of my working data 8 gigs worth
<Chipaca> pgraner: ok. Have you had any issue with your account before you noticed this? have you got two accounts or something?
<Chipaca> pgraner: um
<Chipaca> pgraner: you only have a 2GB account
<pgraner> Chipaca: No issues other than it gave me lots of conflicts, then I unregisted all the computers readded that one at a time and it was all working fine after that
<pgraner> Chipaca: sorry, my total back up is 8 gigs... dooh, not my U1 dir, its just over a gig
<Chipaca> pgraner: looking at your account, there are currently 251.2kB in your storage account, and 450MB "dead" (i.e. deleted and recoverable)
<pgraner> Chipaca: Can you just clear it out and I'll remove all the boxes and readd one at a time
<pgraner> Chipaca: after the first one syncs of course
<Chipaca> pgraner: if you could possibly wait, I'd love for us to figure out how you got there in the first place
<pgraner> Chipaca: sure not a problem
<statik> hello, i'm back
<pgraner> statik: no joy
<statik> pgraner: so all your directories were really empty on the server, and there is an open question about why the files were deleted, is that about right?
<pgraner> statik: I'm not sure see scroll back from Chipaca
<statik> pgraner: ok. i'd like to get some careful notes about this down in a bug report, including as best we can the sequence of events that led up to when you noticed that the web UI didn't show any files.
<statik> it's pretty important to figure out where the delete came from
<pgraner> statik: sure, will have to be next week, I'm slammed today
<statik> once a delete has happened, it is correct for the syncdaemon to go and do the same delete on the other machines
<statik> but if you are 100% certain that you did not delete the files, then we need to track down exactly what happened
<rmcbride> statik: I'm trying to work out how a delete happened during testing yesterday
<rmcbride> statik: essentially my test suite created directories, and sync caused them to be deleted.
<pgraner> statik: I didn't delete anything or add for that matter
<rmcbride> statik: I was under the impression it was the test client, but based on this discussion perhaps not?
<rmcbride> I haven't been able to reproduce the behavior so far
<statik> pgraner: so you had files synced with the server, and the only thing that changed was upgrading the client software in lucid?
<pgraner> statik: dunno about upgrade, I've been running lucid since before alpha1
<statik> pgraner: i'm trying to figure out whether we have a critical bug or not
<pgraner> statik: if someone is running empathy I can give you access to the box next week
<statik> i want to take this report very seriously, but i need to understand what happened
<statik> pgraner: ok. but as far as you know nothing was changed in your ubuntu one folder, and possibly new client software was installed during your normal lucid upgrades, and then you just noticed the files being gone on the server, is that accurate? i saw facundo talking about some authorization error you had on a third machine, is that related to this problem at all do you think?
<pgraner> statik: sorry on a call taking a bit to respond
<statik> np
<pgraner> statik: Nothing has changed in over a week. Normal daily lucid upgrades. I went to add my new notebook to U1 today aka the 3rd machine and I clicked on U1 from the upper right applet (the one with online status) and selected U1 from the menu. It then took me to the U1 web interface, I logged in went thru the process of adding the computer. When that was one it took me to the U1 Web file listing and thats when I noticed all the files in the cloud were g
<pgraner> one.
<statik> pgraner: ok, that's a great description. the new notebook was running lucid as well?
<pgraner> statik: yep fully updated
<statik> cool
<pgraner> statik: as are all the boxes
<pgraner> statik: keep in mind in the cloud all my directories are are there just no files in them
<statik> pgraner: ok, i will open a bug report about this and we will investigate it. you already sent the logs to facundo?
<pgraner> statik: I could see it if *everything* was missing but just the files
<pgraner> statik: yep from two of the 3 machines
<pgraner> statik: send me the bug no and I'll add the rest and comment to make it clearer
<statik> pgraner: great. yeah, the directories still being there make it pretty clear it wasn't something you did, people never delete just the files
 * pgraner thinks the same
<statik> pgraner: actually, can you just run 'ubuntu-bug ubuntuone-client'? that will file some log information in the bug report and set you as the owner of the bug report, that way it's easier to track
<pgraner> statik: will do
<statik> cool. we'll get this sorted out right away
<pgraner> statik: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntuone-client/+bug/528698
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 528698 in ubuntuone-client "All files missing in the Cloud but directory entries are there." [Undecided,New]
<pgraner> statik: gotta run I'll add more data later tonight
<statik> pgraner: ok, thanks
<duanedesign> off to eat dinner, hope everyone has a nice weekend. :)
<statik> have a great weekend duanedesign
<captainc> Hey all. How did the Windows client sprint at pycon go?
<CardinalFang> captainc, lucio was here yesterday.  I haven't seem him lately.
<captainc> Alright. I was just curious.
<CardinalFang> Sorry.  Wish I had an answer.
<beuno> captainc, last I hear, it was downloading files
<beuno> *heard
<beuno> there where some questions about the dbus replacement IIRC
<captainc> Cool.
<beuno> that's all I know
<PaulGit> Hello all.  I have just installed Ubuntu Lucid Alpha 3 and do not see the U1 icon, is this meant to be the case?
<Bookman> I'm running Ubuntu 10.04 and I just did an update a few moments ago.  Before that all was perfect with Ubuntu One.  Now I get the following error when I try to start it up.  It does not start up on its own anymore.  Failed to execute child process "ubuntuone-client-applet" (No such file or directory)
<Bookman> Should I just remove it and reinstall it again?
#ubuntuone 2010-02-27
<Bookman> I'm running Ubuntu 10.04 and I just did an update a few moments ago.  Before that all was perfect with Ubuntu One.  Now I get the following error when I try to start it up.  It does not start up on its own anymore.  Failed to execute child process "ubuntuone-client-applet" (No such file or directory).  I have tried uninstalling and reinstalling.  Same error though.
<Bookman> Was Ubuntu One removed from the latest upgrade?
<popey> Bookman: the applet is no more
<Bookman> Hmmm, I don't see how to use it.
<popey> u1sdtool is useful
<popey> u1sdtool -c  to connect
<popey> u1sdtool -s to check status
<popey> u1sdtool -q to quit syncdaemon
<popey> http://voices.canonical.com/ubuntuone/?p=214
<Bookman> This is the way it is going to be going forward?
<Bookman> ulsdtool command not found
<Bookman> u1sdtool -c
<Bookman> oops,
<Bookman> keithclark@compaqr4000:~$ u1sdtool -s
<Bookman> State: READY_WITH_NETWORK
<Bookman>     is_error: False
<Bookman>     is_connected: False
<Bookman>     description: ready to connect, network up, user yet to push "go"
<Bookman>     is_online: False
<Bookman> Ok, I have it now, but why take away the applet?
<popey> its being replaced
<popey> this is just for the interim
<popey> there was a new gui design talked about at UDS
<Bookman> Good enough!
<popey> I don't believe it's finished yet
<Bookman> Works fine again...
<popey> excellent
<Bookman> Thanks for the help!  Appreciated.
<Chris_> Quick question:  Is there any way to completely reset my Ubuntu One account?
<Bookman> Chris_: Installation on you local computer or your whole Ubuntu One account?
<wojtek_> Hello in desktopcouch ini file I have authentication data, As for now I'm trying to create a new database in couchdb wrapped by desktopcouch. I need to use data to authenticate. Moreover I'm using QNetworkAccessManager to talk to couchdb via http. I've tried to handle signal authentictionRequired and put into QAuthenticator object as a user -  o_auth_token_users , but authentication doesn't work
<wojtek_> Maybe I have to use OAuth somehow
<sanderqd> wojtek_: you might want to see the source code of the desktopcouch library to see what it does. as a quick and ugly workaround, you could ask gnome-keyring for the HTTP auth data
<wojtek_> sanderqd: why it is ugly method ?
<sanderqd> wojtek_: afaik, http support was only added (temporarily?) to support the futon couchdb browser, and the recommended method is oauth
<sanderqd> anyway, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~sanderqd/queuer/main/annotate/head:/start.py is an example of how to get the port using the desktopcouch library (you can probably replicate their python code part in C++ if you want), and use gnomekeyring (probably through dbus) to get the auth data
<sanderqd> wojtek_: but I'm not a desktopcouch developer, they will probably have a better explanation
<wojtek_> sanderqd, thank You.
<wojtek_> And now I am problem with keyring. I run qdbus org.gnome.keyring . I get  /org/gnome , /org/gnome/keyring and org/gnome/keyring/daemon
<wojtek_> but If I enter qdbus org.gnome.keyring /org/gnome/keyring/daemon I'm not geeting list of methods for that object
<wojtek_> Is there anyone who knows why I'm not getting methods ?
<dimeotane2> I've not been able to access my notes at  https://one.ubuntu.com/notes/ for the past week.   Keep getting "something has gone wrong (500).   OOPS-ID-1519appserver70481
<ubottu> https://lp-oops.canonical.com/oops.py/?oopsid=ID
<dimeotane2> is this expected?  I've been following the twitter updates that says there may be 'issues.  Many of my notes on tomboy were blanked out last weekend.
<dimeotane2> The erased notes in tomboy still remained online.  But I haven't been able to load it this past week.
<popey> i can get to mine, so it doesnt look like a problem that affects everyone dimeotane2
<rye> dimeotane2, there is an issue witht he notes, as indicated in the subject - http://voices.canonical.com/ubuntuone/?p=216
<rye> popey, you don't have non-balanced HTML and unescaped XML entities in your notes, that's why it works.
<dimeotane2> rye:  I understand there is an issue.  "we will temporarily make the notes website interface read-only"  however I haven't been able to even load it for the past week.  Thanks why I'm confused
<dimeotane2> I mean thats why I'm confused
<rye> hm
<dimeotane2> I'm trying to recover my notes missing from tomboy.
<rye> this have started on Feb 19 and it took a while to find it.
<rye> dimeotane2, you have notes blanked or they are not synced ?
<rye> and by while I mean it was discovered immediately that something is wrong with the notes but it became obvious that there is major problem on wednesday
<dimeotane2> last weekend we found the sync caused notes to empty in tomboy.  The info remained online.   Now the new problem is the page won't open...Something has gone wrong (500)
<dimeotane2> is the only thing displayed this past week on the notes page
<rye> dimeotane2, how many notes do you have ?
<dimeotane2> 276
<rye> dimeotane2, ok. I'm going to write a script that will search for the notes that are causing such problems. Your notes are also stored in couchdb database locally
<dimeotane2> except almost half now appear blank in tomboy... a few were still 'recoverable' online...
<binarylooks> will ubuntu one be supported in kubuntu lucid? right now it deosn't wokr and apacheloggers kde client does not connect
<dimeotane2> Notes appearing blank in tomboy... do they have the full data hidden in couchdb?
<rye> dimeotane2 - please save this script http://paste.ubuntu.com/385174/ and run it, it will get the info about your credentials for couchdb and launch the browser
<dimeotane2> k
<rye> dimeotane2, this is futon, the couchdb web ui
<rye> dimeotane2, you will find that there is 'notes' database there and when you go there you will see the contents of your notes
<dimeotane2> ok the good news is some notes appearing blank have data in the couchdb content field.  The bad news is I have to search through 270 note codes to find it
<dimeotane2> (I should have backed up my tomboy database earlier I think)
<rye> dimeotane2, the problem with tomboy at the moment is that the sync is performed incorrectly. We have already identified the cause and the fix is trivial. However, the sync will start failing with other html entities and tag nesting
<rye> dimeotane2, though, do you remember when did the ui started giving you the error page?
<dimeotane2> hard to say... I'm guessing last sunday?
<binarylooks> Unfortunately the nice and cool ubuntuone service does not currently work in kubuntu: Bug 529113
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 529113 in ubuntuone-client "ubuntuone not usable in default kubuntu lucid install" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/529113
 * popey wonders if there's a problem with the music store right now..
<popey> i just bought a track and it's not appeared, have restarted the sync daemon
<popey> s/music store/file sync
<dobey> ugh. my usb card reader thing doesn't show up any more
<dobey> in lucid
#ubuntuone 2010-02-28
<Nafai> Is there a way yet to backup folders from outside ~/Ubuntu One in the client in Lucid yet?
<Nafai> Or is the only alternative to move things into ~/Ubuntu One and then symlink into their proper place?
<duanedesign> Nafai: i know that feature is planned for Lucid
<duanedesign> Nafai: but i dont think it has made it in yet
<Nafai> Okay, just making sure I wasn't missing anything
<duanedesign> Nafai: i think this is the 'master' bug report for that issue if you want to monitor it for a Fix Released status. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/385208
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 385208 in ubuntuone-client "Client should support multiple/custom directories for sync" [Medium,Fix committed]
<Nafai> Thanks!
<duanedesign> Nafai: but of course we dont mind if you ask here either :)
<Nafai> Now I'm trying to get my contacts from gmail into Evolution so I can back them up to Ubuntu One.  Unfortunately, it doesn't always work right (i.e., if I just have a business name)
<Nafai> Too much effort to clean up and maintain :(
<duanedesign> Nafai: yeah Google exports the CSV a little differently
<Nafai> Perhaps I'll have to write something that uses the gdata api and then syncs to desktop couchdb
<duanedesign> Nafai: I have heard people have had better luck with the VCard format.
<Nafai> not much different, unfortunately
<duanedesign> There are also work arounds that include an extra step. like importing from Google to yahoo to Evolution. Or Google to Thunderbird to Evolution
 * Nafai nods
<Nafai> I'll explore those tomorrow
<Nafai> thanks for the heads up
<duanedesign> Nafai: sure thing. Also during the week there is a lot more people (Ubuntu One developers) in here usually between 12:00-21:00 GMT that are very helpfull and always happy to offer knowledge
<Nafai> sure, I'll ask then as well
<duanedesign> Nafai: one final not. I found a launchpad Answer with some input on the topic, might be usefull. https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/evolution/+question/17485
<duanedesign> s/not/note
<wojtek_> Hello I have a question about desktopcouch
<wojtek_> the desktop couch ini file keeps a [oatuh_consumer_secrest], [oauth_token_secrets] and [oatuh_token_users]
<wojtek_> Are the same values stored in keyring ?
<wojtek_> If I want to for example create database in couchdb wrapped by desktopcouch, Can I use [oauth_token_secrest]
<wojtek_> to create a request signature ?
<wojtek_> I mean is that needed to perform a authrization process itself ? Do we have accessToken  or requestToken written in ini file ?
<wojtek_> And finally If we have to perform authorization process, what server do we have to use to authorization process
<wojtek_> And Yet another, and for sure finally question ? Is everything understandable from what I have written here above ?
<sanderqd> to run mozilla raindrop, do i still need to apply the patch from http://www.kryogenix.org/days/2009/10/23/running-raindrop-on-ubuntu-9-10-using-desktop-couch ?
<sanderqd> never mind, found my answer
<Nafai> I haven't found a definitive answer to this online, I'm trying to log onto the futon web interface for desktop couch and am not having luck figuring out what the username / password is
<sanderqd> Nafai: xdg-open $HOME/.local/share/desktop-couch/couchdb.html
<Nafai> I have Chromium as my default browser, and when I do that, it requests a username / password
<sanderqd> Nafai: running karmic?
<Nafai> lucid
<Nafai> (doing development for lucid for Canonical, so I'm on the bleeding edge here :))
<sanderqd> Nafai: ok, i've got the same problem there, restarting desktopcouch works: http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Specifications/desktopcouch/Documentation/Troubleshooting
<Nafai> Ok
<Nafai> But what username/password do I use?
<sanderqd> Nafai: the couchdb.html page should automatically get the right username/password, you shouldn't need to worry about them
<Nafai> Ah, cool.  Sorry, being slow this morning :)
 * Nafai tries
<sanderqd> no problem, it isn't all that obvious :-)
<rickspencer3> any ideas what I can do to work around this:
<rickspencer3> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntuone-client/+bug/529629
<rickspencer3> ?
<ubottu> Error: This bug is private
<rickspencer3> oh fudge
<lifeless> 'no idea' :P
<rickspencer3> lifeless, any idea what the root cause is?
<rickspencer3> it's something about a failure in migrating meta data
<rickspencer3> I
<rickspencer3> m wonder if I can convince ubuntuone that it's been freshly installed on this computer and just start fresh?
<lifeless> rickspencer3: I can't see it - it is private :)
<lifeless> rickspencer3: if you subscribe me, I can look at it for you
<rickspencer3> lifeless, if I make it public would you take a look?
<rickspencer3> heh
<rickspencer3> hold on
<rickspencer3> lifeless, I subscribed you in case my password is in there or something
<lifeless> looking
<lifeless> ok, its loading a uuid
<lifeless> I think they are deprecated now
<lifeless> my guess is that you had damaged metadata, and it is thus failing to upgrade.
<rickspencer3> lifeless, can I just delete all the meta data or something?
<rickspencer3> or regenerate it?
<lifeless> https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~verterok/ubuntuone-client/vm-refactor/+merge/18088 likne 2355 is the code thats failing
<lifeless> Yes, I think you will need to do that
<lifeless> uhm
<lifeless> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/522859
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 522859 in ubuntuone-client "Metadata corruption (KeyError while loading metadata)" [High,Confirmed]
<lifeless> ~/.local/share/ubuntuone/syncdaemon/vm/shares seems to be the magic path; that bug suggests removing the one that is erroring only
<lifeless> I'd backup your ubuntuone folder contents, just in case
<rickspencer3> k
<rickspencer3> lifeless, what is the concern, the U1 is convinced I have deleted all data from my U1 folder and so deletes everything in the cloud?
<lifeless> yes
<lifeless> this has happened in the past
<rickspencer3> ok
<rickspencer3> it's only 622 megs to copy ;)
<lifeless> Not saying its likely here, and its up to you to consider whether that outcome would actually disturb you :)
<rickspencer3> yeah
<rickspencer3> we need a back up solution to go with U1 I guess
<lifeless> \o/
<rickspencer3> lifeless, so just delete ~/.local/share/ubuntuone/syncdaemon/vm/shares
<rickspencer3> ?
 * rickspencer3 is too lazy to read bugs :)
<lifeless> you want to delete 617e813d-0891-47b6-b9d4-c5719a4703af under that
<rickspencer3> yeah, I read the bug :)
<lifeless> which will be in a folder 6/17/ or so
<rickspencer3> lifeless, just delete the file, or the whole dir tree starting at 6?
<lifeless> AIUI just the file
<lifeless> may need to do this a couple of times.
<rickspencer3> *sigh*
<rickspencer3> what if I just delete all the dirs under shares?
<lifeless> I guess all the metadat will be gone, and you'll have to resync everything from the cloud
<rickspencer3> hmmm
<rickspencer3> will not want to be on 3g for that ;)
<rickspencer3> *sigh*
<rickspencer3> lifeless, so I deleted all the keys causing problems, and am now hitting a different error
<lifeless> \o/
<rickspencer3>   File "/usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/ubuntuone/syncdaemon/volume_manager.py", line 1343, in _upgrade_share_to_volume
<rickspencer3>     if share.path == self._root_dir or share.id == '':
<rickspencer3> if I print path, it looks like this:
<rickspencer3> {'path': '/home/rick/Ubuntu One', 'node_id': '48647947-4a4a-45df-8e24-707217b9347f', 'type': 'Root', 'volume_id': ''}
<rickspencer3> I'm wondering if the code that I am hitting in volume_manager.py needs to be updated?
<lifeless> I'm not sure here
<rickspencer3> ij
<rickspencer3> ok
<lifeless> the pyar folk should be around
<rickspencer3> I'll dink with it
<lifeless> lets have a look
<rickspencer3> lifeless, I "fixed it" by hacking this in in line 1341:
<rickspencer3> 	if type(share) is dict:				
<rickspencer3> 		return Shared(volume_id=share["volume_id"],node_id=share["node_id"])
<lifeless> nice
<rickspencer3> although I assume I will be going to hell for such a pathetic work around ;)
<lifeless> if your package is up to date; might want to submit a patch :)
<rickspencer3> oh?
<lifeless> well, if it works, it works.
<rickspencer3> I doubt it's by design that sometimes through share is of type dict and sometimes of type _Share
<lifeless> I agree
<lifeless> OTOH, working >> not working
<rickspencer3> lol
<rickspencer3> yeah, I think I'll submit a bug that I had to hack that in, rather than subit a patch ;)
<rickspencer3> now i just need to tell tomboy to get all my notes, which is what I started working on an hour ago :)
<rickspencer3> hurry for alpha software!
<rickspencer3> :/
<rickspencer3> lifeless, https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntuone-client/+bug/529666
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 529666 in ubuntuone-client "volume_manager.py, sometimes share is a dict, and sometims a _Share" [Undecided,New]
<lifeless> thanks
<rickspencer3> how empowering that not only can I use the software while it's still in pre-release, but I can also see the code and fix bugs!
<lifeless> was that not part of the culture?
<rickspencer3> lifeless, yes, of course
<rickspencer3> I just wanted to say in case some reading my scroll back thought I was bitchy instead of psyched
<lifeless> :)
<lifeless> I meant in the before-times actually :)
<voytech> Hello
<voytech> In Desktopcouch ini file Do I have the same authorization info as in gnomekeyring ?
<voytech> And Token and Token Secret pair is access token ro request token by witch we can obtain access token ?
<voytech> In other words can I use token and token secret to create signature of request (for example creating database in couchdb wrapped by desktopcouch)
<voytech> ?
<izzaboo> any news since thursday's blog update on Notes editing & synchronizing?
#ubuntuone 2011-02-21
<karni> I added an awfully ugly splash screen hahahah ;D A stretched launcher icon, how clever is that!
<karni> I would seriously jump into Gimp if I didn't know there was a Design team working on it :D
<Djoef> Hi, Anyone here knows if you can ask for a backup of you Ubuntu One account ? (eg can I have the status of last month)
<Djoef> And a second question, is the storage on your ubuntu one account safe ? in the sense that only the user can read (/write) what is in there ?
<Djoef> I am about to store a SVN repo on ubuntu one containing code (that may not yet be released)
<Djoef> And I wonder if that would be a safe place..
<Djoef> anyone alive in here ?
<baphometos> hy there
<baphometos> is rye there?
<baphometos> ...sry.. here?
<baphometos> or any real pro?
<mandel> baphometos: ping
<baphometos> hy
<baphometos> thank you
<baphometos> got a real big problem with ubuntu one
<baphometos> in the settings box, the options "bookmarks, history, contacts" are greyed out
<baphometos> i cant sync @ evolution
<baphometos> couch db pairing tool is installed
<baphometos> but in shell there's in error-message that the tool can't be found
<JamesTait> Greetings, fellow Mondaymorningites! Best wishes for your journey!
<duanedesign> baphometos: can you try the steps listed under Killing and Restarting Desktopcouch http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Specifications/desktopcouch/Documentation/Troubleshooting
<zyga> sigh, reboot
<baphometos> lenny@linuxdose:~$ killall beam - beam: Kein Prozess gefunden - lenny@linuxdose:~$
<baphometos> lenny@linuxdose:~$ killall beam.smp
<baphometos> beam.smp: Kein Prozess gefunden
<baphometos> have to go for short, be right back 5 minutes
<baphometos> kk back
<duanedesign> wb baphometos
<duanedesign> baphometos: did you make it through all 4 steps
<duanedesign> well really the first three are the most important. The last one is just to verify that it restarted
<baphometos> no cant
<baphometos> lenny@linuxdose:~$ killall beam
<baphometos> beam: Kein Prozess gefunden
<baphometos> lenny@linuxdose:~$ killall beam.smp
<baphometos> beam.smp: Kein Prozess gefunden
<duanedesign> baphometos: thats of
<duanedesign> thats ok
<baphometos> ah ok
<baphometos> sry
<duanedesign> the problem is probably that desktopcouch is not running and that is why those options are greyed out
<baphometos> open the bookmark file, which should then correctly take you to your desktopcouch web interface  <--- doesnt
<baphometos> done the 4 steps as described
<duanedesign> ok
<baphometos> everything seemed ok, bookmarked the page
<duanedesign> ok, so you were able to get to the Futon interface?
<baphometos> no
<baphometos> connection error
<baphometos> http://localhost:46061/_utils
<duanedesign> ok
<baphometos> i already tried another repository of ubuntu-one but i didnt work either
<baphometos> so couchdb is the point of failure indeed
<baphometos> sorry for my bad english
<duanedesign> no worries, your english is fine :)
<duanedesign> lets see if rye is available
<rye> duanedesign, i am available, but i can't get the logs for this chat yet, could you please paste your discussion with baphometos to me?
<duanedesign> I think the log we want is ~/.cache/desktop-couch/desktop-couchdb.stdout
<duanedesign> rye: yep
<baphometos> there's a desktop-couchdb.stdout.1 and a desktop-couchdb.stdout.2
<duanedesign> \
<duanedesign> http://paste.ubuntu.com/569978/
<duanedesign> rye: ^
<baphometos> so its pastin right now ^^
<baphometos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/569979/
<baphometos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/569980/
<rye> baphometos, ok, could you please try starting /usr/lib/desktopcouch/desktopcouch-service and see what it outputs?
<baphometos> lenny@linuxdose:~$ /usr/lib/desktopcouch/desktopcouch-service
<baphometos> Traceback (most recent call last):
<baphometos>   File "/usr/lib/desktopcouch/desktopcouch-service", line 51, in <module>
<baphometos>     import desktopcouch
<baphometos> ImportError: No module named desktopcouch
<rye> baphometos, well, looks like installation is incomplete, could you please check whether python-desktopcouch is installed - apt-cache policy python-desktopcouch
<rye> and i should have asked about ubuntu version
<baphometos> lenny@linuxdose:~$ sudo apt-cache policy python-desktopcouch
<baphometos> [sudo] password for lenny:
<baphometos> python-desktopcouch:
<baphometos>   Installiert: (keine)
<baphometos>   Kandidat:    0.6.9b-0ubuntu1
<baphometos>   Versionstabelle:
<baphometos>      0.6.9b-0ubuntu1 0
<baphometos>         500 http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ maverick/universe i386 Packages
<baphometos> lenny@linuxdose:~/.cache/desktop-couch$ uname -a
<baphometos> Linux linuxdose 2.6.35-25-generic #44-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jan 21 17:40:48 UTC 2011 i686 GNU/Linux
<baphometos> ubuntu 10.10
<rye> baphometos, could you please try installing python-desktopcouch - sudo apt-get install python-desktopcouch ?
<baphometos> done
<rye> baphometos, could you please re-try running /usr/lib/desktopcouch/desktopcouch-service ?
<baphometos> yes done
<baphometos> now... second
<baphometos> looks better
<baphometos> DEBUG:replication:finished replicating
<baphometos> DEBUG:root:starting replicator main loop
<rye> i wonder how that could possibly become uninstalled
<baphometos> hm
<baphometos> WARNING:root:shutting down personal couchdb.
<baphometos> dbus 2011-02-21 11:01:23,289 - shutting down personal couchdb.
<baphometos> Apache CouchDB has been shutdown.
<baphometos> canceled and now...
<baphometos> :)
<baphometos> looks gooood
<baphometos> second
<baphometos> starting again
<baphometos> hm... how to continue now?
<baphometos> should i leave the shell open for first and try @ evolution?
<baphometos> took a look @ the bookmark and still it said connection error
<rye> baphometos, connection error where?
<baphometos> http://localhost:39406/_utils
<baphometos> maybe i have to do the 4 steps again?
<baphometos> http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Specifications/desktopcouch/Documentation/Troubleshooting
<baphometos> do i?
<rye> baphometos, aha, well, you should reopen the bookmark file since it gets updated with port number every time couchdb is starting, since it starts at random ports
<baphometos> ah ok
<baphometos> second :)
<baphometos> thank you very much
<baphometos> you're king
<baphometos> if that works....
<baphometos> it's my 2nd christmas
<baphometos> damn..... i'm at the web-interface :D :D :D
<baphometos> hello couchdb i missed u very much
<baphometos> can i support you in any way rye?
<rye> baphometos, well, supporting #ubuntuone is my job
<baphometos> cuz now everything works :) :)
<baphometos> so i'll buy some @ ubuntu-one
<baphometos> thank you man
<baphometos> have a good day
<rye> baphometos, while we are at it, there is one issue with evolution couchdb which i've been poking around, bug #673568
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 673568 in evolution-couchdb (and 1 other project) "Error modifying contact, other error when saving contacts (affects: 38) (dups: 4) (heat: 190)" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/673568
<rye> baphometos, ah, ok
<rye> ah, rodrigo_ switched to In Progress
 * rye sits waiging for a fix
<rye> huh?
<rye> waiting
<baphometos> hm?
<baphometos>  #673568
<baphometos> how could i help you?
<baphometos> ah ok
<baphometos> fixed?
<rye> baphometos, at the moment evolution couchdb does not work properly with editing and deleting the contacts, so the functionality of desktopcouch for contacts is limited now
<rye> severely limited
<rye> ping rodrigo_, is there any progress on in-progress part of couchdb-glib?
<baphometos> ah ok.... for me the most important part is to sync my contacts to the database once in a while, not to edit them (for first)
<baphometos> i'll be back - if i've got any questions ;9
<baphometos> till then... all the best 4 ya
<karni> ouch. back to code.
<karni> ok, testing
<duanedesign> testing, testing, one, two.
<karni> @ping
<ubot4> pong
<karni> ^^
<karni> an ANR is an insult, I feel terrible.
<beuno> karni, don't, this is work in progress
<karni> I feel like I let you down o_O :S
<beuno> it's expected to fail, that's exactly why I sent it around!
<karni> I'm already on it. Fixed one bug.
<karni> The second is hard to replicate, tried on Hero and Android 2.2 and 2.3
<karni> We may have to descrese the database writes per transaction
<beuno> karni, please don't feel rushed to fix things, this is just meant for you to get feedback and know what needs work
<karni> Probably that's what caused the TouchEventDispatch timeout (db was writing, and files activity wanted to load)
<karni> beuno: Uhm :) It's good it's finally out.
<karni> beuno: I have an important design question
<beuno> karni, shoot
<karni> beuno: hah, I just found the solution :D
<beuno> YOU'RE WELCOME
<karni> beuno: the thing was that the service could 90-sec timeout when user poked around preferences
<karni> hahahah
<karni> beuno: but now I see I can fix that the same way the rest of UI keeps the service on-going
 * beuno nods
<karni> beuno: once I fix that, I'll send the apk to you and aq. I fixed the log reporting -- and once aq sends me back the reproduction of the ANR, I think we should update all the testers with that
<karni> as sendin the logs is pretty important right now, and.. how could I have even screwed this up :d
<beuno> karni, sure. And again, don't stress about bugs, it's what we're lookng for at this stage!
<karni> beuno: I'll remember that. I was sure it would work nicely, and there you go, again Aq catches a terrible failure ;< heheheh.
<karni> beuno: the send logs feature is something like Chad once posted. "please report the crash with crashing report tool"
<karni> (crash of the crashing report tool :P)
<beuno> karni, release early, release often comes with a lot of "d'oh" moments
<beuno> better early than late  ;)
<karni> you're right!
<rye> karni, for some months the "Microsoft windows malicious software removal utility" was distributed in russian-speaking countries under a name that roughtly translated to "Utility for removal of malicious Microsoft Windows software"
<karni> beuno: sent the u1f-rev34 to you and Stuart. if you'd like to test, please use that one.
<karni> rye: hahahah
<beuno> karni, sure, although it worked for me previously
<beuno> you've done a *fantastic* job implementing auto-sync
<karni> beuno: by the way! how.. oh :)
<karni> beuno: did you try uploads as well?
<karni> (thank you!)
<beuno> karni, not yet, no
<beuno> but will soon!
<karni> I was so preoccupied with Stuarts report I didn't even ask for feedback. ok!
<rye> yesterday I found an awesome piece of code, how do you throw an exception in c?
<rye> in order to exit the code block
<rye> you can't and you don't want to use goto and labels so you do...
<rye> do { something; if (error) break; } while(0);... it was so simple I thought it was an error
<beuno> rye, you're a strange person
<rye> beuno, why?
<karni> beuno: I've been hardcore coding lately and haven't seen the gym for ~week. I'll take a break and be back a bit later, ok?
<beuno> karni, enjoy
<karni> \o
<beuno> rye, you enjoy strange things  :)
<karni> beuno: cool, I received an update from verterok they'll be releasing new server software - that should enable me to implement directory size check before it starts syncing.
<beuno> karni, perfect
<nessita> mandel: can you please review https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/use-new-syncademon-get-udf-fict/+merge/50594 ? control panel tests broke because what I think is a branch that landed from you
<nessita> mandel: (our tests monky path syncdaemon in some private areas, so I fixed it)
<nessita> beuno: would you trivial review https://code.launchpad.net/~bilalakhtar/ubuntuone-control-panel/fix-715879/+merge/50500 ?
<beuno> nessita, sure
<beuno> nessita, +1ed
<nessita> beuno: thanks!
<ralsina> hello alecu mandel nessita thisfred, standup in 8' ;-)
<nessita> hi ralsina
<nessita> ralsina: could you please review? https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/use-new-syncademon-get-udf-fict/+merge/50594 tests broke after a syncdaemon update
<mandel> nessita: ok, looking
<mandel> nessita: what is the sd_dbus_iface object? is that theDBusInterface object from sd?
<nessita> mandel: is the dbus_interface module
<alecu> hello all!
<alecu> sorry I'm late...
<mandel> nessita: the module and not the class, right?
<nessita> mandel: yes, the module
<nessita> me
<mandel> me
<mandel> nessita: when continue after the stand up
<ralsina> not me today (no notes)
<nessita> mandel: do you have some other question? the tests are not passing right now, and I think tarmac is not landing branches because of that
<nessita> alecu, me?
<alecu> me!
<mandel> nessita: i know the issues, I'll add it in a comment
<nessita> ah, do-bey and thatfred are on national holiday today
<mandel> nessita: those tests pas, right?
<nessita> mandel: the one in that branch, yes. The one in trunk, no.
<ralsina> right, forgot *fred was on holiday too
<ralsina> ok, nessita?
<nessita> DONE: file storage project creation and setup, first branches.
<nessita> TODO: community reviews, file storage api, bug triage, fix U1CP to have tests running (and passing) again
<nessita> BLOCKED: nopes
<nessita> NEXT: mandel
<mandel> DONE: Increased test coverage of dbus module in linux and windows. Added networ manager implementaiton for windows. Made ipc use a random port and expose it over named pipes.
<mandel> TODO: beg for reviews, finish ipc client code.
<mandel> BLOCKED: reviews, pleeeease
<mandel> alecu: please...
<alecu> DONE: a branch to use libunity to show/update/hide progressbar and show/hide disconnection emblem, needs review, but fixed libunity not yet packaged (as of friday) | a branch to use desktopcouch to save hiscores in quickly pygame template: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/appdevs-desktop-n-encouraging-game-development | DroidCouch OAuth untangling
<alecu> TODO: back to DroidCouch
<alecu> BLOCKED: fixed libunity not yet packaged
<ralsina> mandel: are those reviews I can help with?
<mandel> ralsina: yes, they are simply more tests for the linux code, so everyone can help :)
<nessita> mandel: I'll help
<nessita> mandel: shoot the links
<ralsina> mandel: me too
<nessita> ralsina: go!
<ralsina> DONE: bashed my head against rhythmbox and nautilus (but finally they are breaking)
<ralsina> TODO: actually fix 4 or 5 bugs, reviews, send the sprint documents
<mandel> nessita: approved and added a small explanation of the reason why those methods were moved
<ralsina> DONE TOO ;-) wrote the sprint stuff
<ralsina> BLOCKED: no, but head hurts
<nessita> ralsina: yey! so, sprint is closer? :-)
<mandel> ralsina: too much thinking?
<ralsina> nessita: yes
<ralsina> nessita: both sprints
<ralsina> nessita: but the only one that's going to be in both sprints is me, I think
<nessita> ralsina: makes sense
<mandel> ralsina, nessita: here is one merge https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/add_dbus_events_signal_tests/+merge/50342
<nessita> ralsina: you'll enjoy your time with mandel ;-) (be prepared for tons of dirty stories)
<ralsina> Yes, my divorce will make lots of sense (I am apparently going to be away 3 of 7 weeks.
<nessita> mandel: the branch has as a prerequisite the same branch...
<ralsina> plus one week of sprint in BA.
<ralsina> But we'll live. Anyway, eom?
<nessita> ralsina: who needs wives?
<mandel> nessita: he, wrong copy paste :P
<ralsina> nessita: husbands!
<nessita> :-D
<nessita> eom here
<ralsina> cool.
<ralsina> mandel: post all the branches you want reviewed, I will try to code for an hour or so, then do reviews.
<mandel> nessita: is not the same, is a branch with a very similar name :)
<nessita> ah! you're right
<nessita> mandel: so, is https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/add_dbus_events_signal_tests/+merge/50342 the proper branch to review?
<ralsina> And BTW: this means today we are at the exact minumum required to get anything done, since one proposes a branch and the other two have to approve it ;-)
<nessita> ralsina: it depends, I personally think we  should have people from other teams doing reviews. But reviews policy is not yet stablished
<ralsina> nessita: and won't be for a month, I think
<ralsina> Also, it means we could speak spanish all day long
<mandel> nessita: yes
<mandel> de puta madre!! ahora a por la reconquista de las americas!
<ralsina> The only part of the proposed policy that I am already enforcing is "managers review everything they are asked to review" ;-)
 * mandel goes to get his conquistador outfit
<ralsina> mandel: pero, pero ... aquí es verano! El traje de conquistador quema :-D
<mandel> ralsina: I have to be a professional, if it has to be done, it has to be done right :)
<mandel> and we are smelly anyways
<ralsina> mandel: como diría un USAense: "you looked like a 50s buick, and smelled like one, too!"
<nessita> alecu: can you please review https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/use-new-syncademon-get-udf-fict/+merge/50594? we're having a broken test suite in u1cop trunk
<alecu> nessita, sure!
<ralsina> ok, I'm off to coding.
<verterok> karni: hi
<verterok> karni: if you have access to staging, you can test the size attribute fix
<alecu> nessita, approved.
<nessita> alecu: thanks!
<nessita> mandel: this branch https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/add_dbus_events_signal_tests/+merge/50342 is already approved
<nessita> mandel: what other review you need? :-)
<nessita> ralsina: I have some spare time while waiting for a review from aquarius. I'll install natty on my desktop box, if is ok with you
<ralsina> sure go ahead
<nessita> ack
<mandel> nessita: cool, thx, let me find the next one :)
<nessita> mandel: right, send me the link, though I'll be installing natty right now
<mandel> nessita: is that to explain recursion to your students… hehe what a terrible joke
<mandel> nessita: there yo go: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/add_dbus_syndaemon_signal_tests/+merge/50345
<gord> hey all, i'm getting the message "You have reached the download limit for this song, please purchase it again from the store" for some of my tracks - do i really have to? seems insane
<nessita> rebooting for natty install!
<ralsina> stupid new guy question: am I supposed to buy the tickets for canonical events and get a refund, or how is it done?
<popey> ralsina: ubuntu events like UDS?
<ralsina> popey: right
<popey> ralsina: do you work for canonical?
<ralsina> popey: yeah
<ralsina> popey: but it's my first one
<popey> I'd ask in a non-public canonical irc channel then :)
<ralsina> popey: good idea
<mandel> ralsina: ping
<ralsina> mandel: pong
<ralsina> mandel: while I have you here: yes, the proposed installer is not practical
<ralsina> the thing with the icons that get bigger at the bottom is a pain in the arse
<mandel> ralsina: uh, one sec, and we talk about that
<ralsina> mandel: ok
<mandel> ralsina: I'm not good at context switch :P
<mandel> ralsina: here goes my question, in which machine is tarmac runnin for lp:ubuntuone-client?
<mandel> ralsina: branches canot land due to a missing module https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/add_dbus_events_signal_tests/+merge/50342
<mandel> :(
<ralsina> mandel: dobey's
<ralsina> and of course, it's holiday in the US
<mandel> ralsina: ok, then eod for me :P
<ralsina> mandel: ouch
<mandel> ralsina: just joking
<mandel> I can work, but a I cannot land anything, take a look at the merge proposal
<ralsina> mandel: sadly dobey won't be around until.... 14 UTC tomorrow
<ralsina> I have seen nessita run tarmac before, though
<mandel> ralsina: si, una putada….
<ralsina> mandel: I have a few rather serious problems in my plate, but I will
<mandel> ralsina: well, I'll ask in #chicharra how to solve this
<ralsina> mandel: cool
<mandel> ralsina: so, about the installer, tell me
<ralsina> I spent a couple of hours on sunday trying to make a mockup in designer
<ralsina> The buttons: piece of cake
<ralsina> The font for the labels is not doable because it's the ubuntu font, and the system will not have it installed
<ralsina> The progressbar is doable with some effort
<ralsina> The "thing with icons that get larger like OSX's dock". I can do it by using Webkit, or by bringing QML or QGraphicsView into the installer, but that's not really a good idea
<alecu> ralsina, plus having the ubuntu font on a windows app would look way out of place... right?
<ralsina> So that should be replaced with something more reasonable.
<ralsina> alecu: yes
<ralsina> alecu: but well, that's branding, it can be defended. What I can't do is use a font that's not there :-)
<alecu> ralsina, "thing with icons that get larger like OSX's dock" wtf?
<mandel> ralsina: all that assuming we know how to do embed everything in an exe, right?
<alecu> ralsina, what about including it in the installer? a few windows installer have a previous "unpack" stage where they "install" the installer in /tmp
<alecu> (or \windows\temp or whatever)
<mandel> alecu: but which type of installers, .exe or .msi
<ralsina> mandel: well, we can embed all the images in the exe, no problem
<alecu> mandel, right .exe installers usually do that.
<mandel> alecu: by the way can you give me a hand with the following error; https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/add_dbus_events_signal_tests/+merge/50342
<ralsina> we could do one of those two-stage installers, where you get one, it downloads the bigger one.
<dobey> hmm
<mandel> ralsina: we have to  be smart about this...
<ralsina> pyqt has support for embedding arbitrary things in the exe. So we can even put the whole msi there and unpack it.
<alecu> mandel, what hand do you want? the left or the right one?
<ralsina> dobey: tarmac! mandel! ;-)
<mandel> alecu: atm the right, is the broken one
<alecu> :-)
<dobey> ralsina: seriously. if tarmac is broken, and i'm away, send me a text message or something :)
<mandel> dobey: tarmac for ubuntuone-client is in your machine, rigth?
<dobey> yes
<ralsina> dobey: I tried calling you on your phone, I got a girl telling me something in german
<mandel> dobey: I think it has a missing package or something whenstupidly wrong with my branch….
<mandel> dobey: this is the one https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/add_dbus_events_signal_tests/+merge/50342
<mandel> exceptions.ImportError: No module named indicate
<dobey> ralsina: weird
<dobey> yeah i see, installing now
<ralsina> dobey: my exact word
<mandel> dobey: sweet thx!
<mandel> ralsina: next time you get a german girl on the phone, fwd to me
<ralsina> mandel: I think she was a robot, sorry
<dobey> ralsina: maybe you called germany
<ralsina> dobey: could be, I copy/pasted your phone from directory into skype
<mandel> Meine Mutter ist ein Toaster
<dobey> oh, skype
<dobey> maybe it was an estonian girl
<alecu> mandel, hahaahahah
<alecu> mandel, your jokes are a lot better when there are no dirty references!
<dobey> ah, skype probably didn't like the format or something
<dobey> anyway, python-indicate is installed
<mandel> alecu: hehe my jokes are good, the problem is that I just type the dirty ones :)
<mandel> dobey: thx!
<mandel> ralsina: so, we have to be smart of how to embed the installer, a 2 step process could be possible, get the at stuff, and execute it
<dobey> alright, i'm back out :)
<mandel> alecu: ping
<ralsina> mandel: yeah
<alecu> mandel, pong
<mandel> ralsina: we  can try and write a poc for that, but for me, it will have to wait til the weekend
<mandel> ralsina: in the mean time… let me know when you can review some branches (on linux)
<ralsina> mandel: yes, if we don't finish the program, what is it going to install? ;-)
<ralsina> mandel: in about 20 minutes
<mandel> ralsina: hehe exactyly :)
<alecu> ralsina, I have another lovely branch for you after you finish with mandel's: https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntuone-client/use-libunity/+merge/50632
<ralsina> alecu: ok, how am I supposed to test that?
<mandel> alecu: I'll exchange yours with mine :)
<mandel> that wasy we do not need ralsina :)
<alecu> ralsina, you are not running unity3d, right?
<ralsina> alecu: yes I am
<alecu> ralsina, then we'll try to see if the unity updates from today allow you to run it
<ralsina> alecu: cool
<alecu> ralsina, both my installations are botched, because I did a sudo make install from libunity :P
<alecu> mandel, cool. What branch do you want me to review?
<ralsina> alecu: ha, so I have the only unity now?
<mandel> ralsina, alecu: my unity works too
<mandel> alecu: this is the one https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/add_dbus_folders_tests/+merge/50564
<alecu> ralsina, no! my unity3d is working fine, but my test env is misleading, because I have stuff installed that I'm not sure if it is packaged.
<mandel> alecu: what do I have to do with your branch?
<alecu> mandel, will take a look right now.
<mandel> thx
<alecu> mandel, first, review and criticize the absence of platform independent code
<alecu> mandel, then run the syncdaemon in that branch, and let it show/update/hide a progressbar when it's active
<alecu> mandel, and do "u1sdtool -d" to see it showing an emblem
<alecu> (both on the Unity u1 launcher icon)
<alecu> that's it.
 * mandel looks
<alecu> mandel, if you tell me how it breaks on windows, I'll try and fix it.
<mandel> alecu: sure
<alecu> mandel, all the stuff that's on interaction_interfaces, you moved it from the dbus code, right?
<alecu> mandel, or is it new code?
<mandel> alecu: it was moved from the dbus code
<mandel> alecu: the idea is to use it in all platforms and just add the ipc code for each of them
<alecu> mandel, approved.
<mandel> alecu: cool, thx, I might take a litlle longer with yours.. unity is having fun
<alecu> mandel, how much fun? is it giving some error message?
<alecu> mandel, because my branch relies on some fixes to libunity that might no be packaged yet.
<alecu> *not
<mandel> alecu: I've gpot a message error, i'm trying on my gf machine :P
<mandel> maybe my system is the problem… is a bloody macbook
<alecu> mandel, I'm having some trouble parsing "gpot"...
<alecu> mandel, did you get an error message or not?
<mandel> yes.I did
<alecu> can you please paste it?!
<mandel> the machine crashed, that why I dont think is your branch, let me try again with other one
<alecu> AH, ok.
<alecu> if the machine crashes, it's probably not my branch. I'm not into gl vodoo yet.
<alecu> vodoo += o
<mandel> hehe
<alecu> In fact, I'm off gl voodoo for the time being.
<alecu> (though I'll probably go back to it when I try porting my latest minigame to android) :-)
<alecu> searching "voodoo" ads me with "Authentic Voodoo Dolls, Spells, Curses, and a whole lot more!". Thanks, google!
<karni> verterok: I was away for some time. Thanks for the hint. I'll have to figure out staging sooner or later (I never managed to work with it :< ). Maybe you could test if your client works with staging.. ? I would appreciate that very much. I'll re-check that soon and let you know.
<karni> alecu: btw you can pull lp:ubuntuone-android-files, although oauth hasn't changed at all, there have been many changes in the software itself.
<karni> alecu: did you manage to sort it out for your needs? (I mean couchdroid)
<verterok> karni: np, yes it works with staging
<karni> verterok: oh, thank you very much! could you PM the ip you used so I can confirm if I was doing it right?
<mandel> alecu: I;m trying to build from my gf machine, but i forgot how to install the dev dependencies, was i with nightlies?
<alecu> mandel, I'm not sure if you need the nightlies to build u1-client... I think "apt-get build-dep ubuntuone-client" should suffice.
 * mandel tries
<mandel> alecu: from a fresh install of the devel tools i get and import error
<mandel> from gir.repository import Unity
<mandel> this is from my gf machine after using apt-get build-dep ubuntuone-client
<alecu> mandel, try installing the package gir1.2-unity-3.0
<mandel> alecu: that fixed it, got issues when running tests, I'll added then in the merge proposal
<mandel> alecu: I need to go know I'll update the merge proposal asap
<alecu> mandel, please paste them when you come back.
 * alecu will get some food
<ralsina> nessita: +1
<ralsina> BUT it has 2 lint notices
<beuno> aha!
<ralsina> beuno: gloating is unecoming :-D
<ralsina> unbecoming*
<beuno> heh
<beuno> I've burnt that bridge
<ralsina> mandel: ping
 * nessita fixes
<ralsina> mandel: mail me the merge proposals you want looked at tonight
<ralsina> Ohhhh the unity launcher autohides when guake unfolds... nice!
<nessita> ralsina: you need to install python-distutils-extra for [F0401] Unable to import 'DistUtilsExtra.auto'
<ralsina> nessita: ok
<ralsina> nessita: yes, that fixed that one
<nessita> ralsina: the other missing docstring is now fixed and pushed
<nessita> Pushed up to revision 6.
<karni> beuno: Hi :) I'd like to get an oauth token to staging, as I don't have an old token that would do the job. However, changing the auth URL wasn't enough: http://paste.ubuntu.com/570208/ Ideas how can I proceed?
<intrader_> Anyone, I tried yesterday to get help, I have two laptops configured with ubuntuone. On first laptop I update a file that exists in its Ubuntu One folder. The time of update is shown in the file manager.On second laptop, I see the in the Ubuntu One folder but its date is Feb 3. When  I go to "Manage Account"'s File entry the date is Feb 3, wame as on second laptop. Sync does not seem to work
<karni> duanedesign: rye: maybe you could help ↑
<beuno> karni, no idea, rye or nessita may know
<karni> beuno: ok thanks :)
<karni> rye: nessita: I'd like to get an oauth token to staging (I don't have an old one), what's the easiest way do to that? Changing the auth URL didn't do the trick: http://paste.ubuntu.com/570208/
<karni> (changing the URL to staging)
<karni> that looks to me like CommonsHttpOAuthProvider bug :/ I'll google that.
<rye> karni, hm, staging tokens are synced from production one
<karni> rye: oh, are they?
<nessita> karni: what rye says :-)
<karni> so my tokens should work with staging? great
<rye> karni, not CommonsHttpOAuthProvider bug, it's our system rejects our other system
<karni> rye: aha :)
<rye> karni, just visit https://staging.one.ubuntu.com/account/machines and see whether you have anything there
<karni> rye: very cool, thanks
<karni> rye: indeed, quite a few, high 5 \o
<rye> My last identi.ca post was about 22 hours ago from web at Dongjiao, Tianjin Shi, China, ralsina, has BurstNet moved a bit east? :)
<ralsina> rye: miracles of virtualization? :-D
<ralsina> rye: of geoip hiccup ;-)
<rye> GeoIP is so nice... Even Google presents me with a google.com.hk page... And looks like that's Chinese too
<karni> rye: sometimes google latitute show's I'm somewhere in North America.. thankfully, it happens rarely. (and I'm in Poland ;))
<rye> identi.ca post map is soo interesting now
<alecu> nessita, ping
<alecu> nessita, I'm looking at Bug #674462
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 674462 in ubuntuone-control-panel (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "Display notice when merging an UDF with a existent folder (affects: 1) (heat: 34)" [Low,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/674462
<karni> verterok: what's a sensible ping interval for the android app to keep the connection alive and _not_ cause a DDoS ?
<verterok> karni: ping to keep the connection alive?
<alecu> nessita, and I'm trying to figure out how we should approach that.
<ralsina> alecu: any news on how I can test that branch of yours?
<karni> verterok: AFAIK the desktop client pings the server from time to time (wasn't that 10 minutes or something?)
<karni> I may be mistaken. I do know keepAlive() is set
<verterok> karni: that isn't to keep the connection alive :)
 * karni hides
<karni> verterok: what's that for then?
<alecu> ralsina, run the syncdaemon in that branch, and it will show/update/hide a progressbar when it's doing stuff
<verterok> karni: long story short, it's a hack to know when the connection is stalled and twisted didn't realized about it
<nessita> alecu: what are you wondering, in particular?
<alecu>  and do "u1sdtool -d" to see it showing an emblem (both things will happen on the Unity u1 launcher icon)
<verterok> karni: twisted only realize the connection is dead when it tries to use it
<ralsina> alecu: ok
<alecu> nessita, where should we put the checks for the existing udf
<ralsina> alecu: is the progressbar stuff in unity nightlies?
<verterok> karni: not sure about how the java/android  net io stuff works in that area :)
<karni> verterok: great. I think I'd like to have that in my app then. So the question is, how often can I ping?
<alecu> ralsina, not sure about that. Never tried unity nightlies.
<verterok> karni: no idea, longer the better :)
<karni> verterok: I think I've timed-out few times, so a ping from time to time may be neccessary. I'd test test that beforehand.
<ralsina> alecu: ok, let' s see
<alecu> ralsina, mandel tried testing it quite a few lines above ^^^^^^^^
<alecu> ralsina, and found some issues, but he had to run.
<ralsina> alecu: "cannot import Unity" so I guess not
<alecu> ralsina, apt-get install gir1.2-unity-3.0
<alecu> ralsina, those are the gobject-introspection definitions for unity
<nessita> alecu: what do you mean 'put the check for the existing UDF'?
<alecu> ralsina, you have everything else up-to date, right?
<nessita> alecu: exisiting folder, perhaps?
<alecu> nessita, right
<nessita> alecu: so, we have 2 scenarios
<nessita> alecu: either the udf was created in the same device, in which case you should not notify anything, or the udf was created in another device
<nessita> alecu: in the second case, we should check if the directory already existed. We would have to do this at volume_manager level
<nessita> alecu: to push VM_UDF_CREATED with an extra param
<nessita> alecu: what do you think?
<karni> beuno: http://karni.tk/canonical/pics/connect-failed.png that's how "connect failed" after 3 retries looks like.
<ralsina> alecu: https://pastebin.canonical.com/43686/
<beuno> karni, I like the sad face
<beuno> that's good enough for now
<alecu> nessita, that part sounds right. But how should we display that notice?
<nessita> alecu: specific legend should be validated by cristian, but I was thinking on a new messaging entry (as per what we talked in dallas)
<alecu> ralsina, "TypeError: must be an interface" means that the gir for libunity packaged is not yet what's on trunk.
<ralsina> alecu: That' s how far as I went then :-(
<ralsina> alecu: but we really should merge this today since tomorrow is FF
<ralsina> alecu: so, do you give me your word that you have seen this working? ;-)
<alecu> ralsina, bzr branch lp:libunity; cd libunity; ./autogen.sh ; sudo make install (???)
<ralsina> alecu: isn' t that how you broke your unity yesterday? :-D
<alecu> ralsina, I can give you a small video if you want
<ralsina> alecu: ok, I trust you :-D
<alecu> ralsina, no! I didn't broke it! I just meant that it's not pristine, since I did the "make install" above.
<ralsina> alecu: oh, ok, anyway +1
<ralsina> now hunt the second review :-)
<alecu> ralsina, the thing is that if we let this into trunk, it will break for everybody who has not make installed libunity.
<alecu> nessita, this udf thing... is a bug or a feature?
<ralsina> alecu: well, I am not sure what to do about that. If we don' t merge it, we need to ask for a freeze exception. The unity ppl should be trying to merge this before tomorrow too.
<nessita> alecu: what thing?
<ralsina> alecu: so, can you ask them how their timing is?
<alecu> nessita, bug #674462
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 674462 in ubuntuone-control-panel (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "Display notice when merging an UDF with a existent folder (affects: 1) (heat: 34)" [Low,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/674462
<alecu> ralsina, nobody seems to be around today
<ralsina> alecu: holiday
<alecu> ralsina, I know :-)
<ralsina> alecu: FF the day after a long weekend seems like an exceptionally bad idea now, doesn' tit?
<alecu> ralsina, anyway, fixing that is a "bug" for them.
<alecu> ralsina, they can do it after feature freeze.
<ralsina> If you commit it and it doesn' t work it' s a bug for us too :-(
<alecu> ralsina, what I can do is add a check that let's us work if libunity gir bindings are not installed.
<ralsina> That' swhy FF sucks
<ralsina> alecu: that would be awesome
<ralsina> If you do that we can merge with no problems. It's a good idea for whenever we do a backport anyway.
<alecu> nessita, so: "Display notice when merging an UDF"... is a bug or a feature?
<ralsina> If we ever do a backport, that is.
<nessita> alecu: that is not a bug, that is a feature.
<nessita> alecu: you ask in reality or in the FF scenario?
<alecu> nessita, in the FF scenario
<alecu> nessita, since I won't be doing it *right now*, I want to know if we need to ask for a FF except
<nessita> alecu: if we absolutely must it can be a bug
<nessita> I don't think a FF is needed
<karni> beuno: I forgot to add. Using any 'task killing' software (with U1F not on the ignore list) will not only kill the app, but the scheduled sync alarms as well. They will re-register upon next application launch.
<nessita> alecu: a FF exception, I mean
<alecu> ok, I'm assuming the same can go for #718171
<alecu> I mean
<nessita> kenvandine: hi there! is there any chance to sponsor a new package? merge proposal is https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntuone-control-tower/ubuntuone-control-panel/trunk
<alecu> bug #718171
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 718171 in ubuntuone-client "Untranslatable strings in ubuntuone/status/aggregator.py (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/718171
<nessita> alecu: the second is much more importnat
<alecu> nessita, kenvandine is on holiday today.
<nessita> alecu: since translations need to enter as soon as possible. I mentioned this when I did the first review, remember?
<nessita> alecu: all you need is to mark the strings as translatable
<alecu> nessita, yes, and that seems a lot more easier to fix, so I'll work on it after fixing the problem that ralsina is having with the libunity branch.
<ralsina> FF means no feature merges tomorrow, or tomorrow is the last day for them?
<alecu> "a lot more easier" -> "a lot easier"
<nessita> alecu: awesome. Let me know if you I can help
<alecu> ralsina, they should be merged by end of tomorrow, I think.
<nessita> ralsina: I never got that right, since offically FF is this Thrusday
<nessita> ralsina: but we should land all our changes before they decide to freeze the repo
<ralsina> oh, tricky :-)
<nessita> which happens tue, o wed, usually eurpean time
<nessita> so I would say merged by the end of today, and packaged tomorrow first time
<ralsina> ok
<intrader_> Anyone, I tried yesterday to get help, I have two laptops configured with ubuntuone. On first laptop I update a file that exists in its Ubuntu One folder. The time of update is shown in the file manager.On second laptop, I see the in the Ubuntu One folder but its date is Feb 3. When  I go to "Manage Account"'s File entry the date is Feb 3, wame as on second laptop. Sync does not seem to work
<nessita> intrader_: I'm not sure I understand your issue. What's the file name?
<karni> nessita: i'm helping out on PM.
<nessita> karni: awesome, let me know if you need help
<karni> nessita: tnx
<karni> beuno: I'd like to reply to Stuarts and Lucio e-mails, but I'm not sure if I should contain all the recipients that you've addressed. I'd like them all to know about u1f-rev34.apk - is that ok?
<beuno> karni, yeah, reply to all at will
<karni> beuno: ok. doing that right now.
<intrader_> karni, I got to go, thanks a lot.
<karni> np intrader_
#ubuntuone 2011-02-22
<karni> JamesTait: hi! you unknowingly unfolded another bug
<karni> JamesTait: the log file didn't attach probably because it was deleted to spare some space
<karni> time to sleep. night!
<Geoffrey2> folks, I've been trying to upload files to the Ubuntu One Cloud, but I never get Synchronize options when I right click on any of my folders....
<apw> anyone know how one configures the OSDs that U1 is producing, i really don't need 45s of reminders that i've just resumed my laptop
<apw> (especially now that with unity i can't find the app at all)
<JamesTait> Dumela!
<duanedesign> apw: you should only get one notification
<apw> duanedesign, you get three, one saying the connection was lost, one saying it was restored, and one saying syncing is complete
<apw> plus two from network manager telling me my network went and came back ...
<apw> thats 15sx5 of stupid boxes which are not informing me of anythig i didn't know because i opened the lid
<duanedesign> lol
<apw> oh during which my CPU is pegged and my battery being drained ...
<duanedesign> apw: i have heard that in the final erlease you will be able to turn those notificatiopns off
<apw> duanedesign, what i don't understand is why these notifications are replacing one
<apw> ones ... the OSD support handles such things, and is used for brightness etc
<apw> why the 'latest state' cannot just override and replace i do not know
<duanedesign> apw: right. Might see if their is a bug report. If not you should file one
<duanedesign> apw: still a little while till Natty is released so it is a work in progress
<ralsina> good morning people
<duanedesign> hello ralsina
<duanedesign> morning all
<nessita> hello people!
<duanedesign> o/
<nessita> so, my system is not very stable, do not panic if I suddenly disappear. Just pray for me :-P
<duanedesign> :(
<duanedesign> nessita: are you running natty?
<duanedesign> I had a bit of trouble yesterday when I updated
<duanedesign> I had to use my windows machine all day till I had a chance this morning to fix my Ubuntu box
<nessita> duanedesign: I installed it from scratch twice, and the second one I was getting (before any grub screen) 'error: no such partition'
<nessita> so I had to live boot a CD, chroot, regenerate the grub.cfg which wasn't working due a synctax error in one file
<nessita> I fixes that and reinstalled grub, and then it work
<duanedesign> :\
<nessita> is was a fun night -not- :-)
<duanedesign> :)
<nessita> aaaaanyways, here I am all nattyed
<duanedesign> i have been using an older kernel because wifi is broken for me on kernels newer then 2.6.37-11
<duanedesign> i need to take the time to make sure it is reported
<nessita> right
<espen77> is there anywhere to find information on the protocol tomboy uses for syncing to u1?
<beuno> espen77, it uses tomboy's API
<beuno> let me see if I can find the docs on tomboy's website
<espen77> I am looking for info to get the data on a system that dont have tomboy
<beuno> espen77, so, if it has ubuntu one installed
<beuno> the notes will be in couchdb
<espen77> hmm...it is a little cellphone project, so kinda have to start for scratch
<beuno> espen77, http://live.gnome.org/Snowy
<beuno> espen77, there's also an android client: https://launchpad.net/tomdroid
<espen77> playing with symb
<espen77> figured tomboy notes was a good place to start....then try for contacts later
<beuno> espen77, aquarius may be able to help you access couchdb over http
<espen77> thanx, will google some more about couchdb, then i'll ping him, thanx
<aquarius> espen77, excellent. Can you talk about which phone platform you're working on?
<espen77> symbian^3
<aquarius> espen77, cool. You may want to read more about couchdb, certainly; once you want to talk, I am happy to chat :-)
<espen77> cool, seems google have some info on it too.
<aquarius> espen77, or I'm happy to talk about what you want to do and how that'll fit in with Ubuntu One
<karni> JamesTait: hi! you around?
<karni> aquarius: if you've seen the "possibly-more" screenshots I e-mailed - heh.. well, I should use the ActionBar progressbar instead of putting another progressbar to the left of "possibly more" text
<beuno> karni, he just went off to lunch
<karni> aquarius: but more or less, that was what you meant, wasn't it?
<karni> beuno: tnx :)
<aquarius> karni, it was, but I'm a bit confused by your response to lucio, because that suggests that you get the names of all the UDFs first? So why not show all the UDF names right at the beginning?
<karni> aquarius: I realized today that - I should just force transactioned writes to db after I process volume names, that should do it :D
 * karni checks
<karni> aquarius: checked. the thing is, I fetch a (single) volume name, and then process it's getDelta, then the next volume name, and it's delta. I know how to improve that, but it'll need a bit of work.
<karni> (rephrasing: I save the volume root name first, then process the rest of it's meta contents)
<karni> aquarius: I had a closer look, I'll work on that (and what Lucio suggested)
<aquarius> karni, that's what I thought, which is what I'm complaining about :)
<karni> aquarius: I'll try to do the inserts of volumes to files table (on which all file list activitys base their info) already on getVolumes stage.
<aquarius> beuno, do you think that we should be trying to show UDF names as early as possible, or to add a "stll loading..." indicator instead?
<beuno> aquarius, I'm all for as early as possible, if possible  :)
<karni> I'll do my best.
<mandel> ralsina: ping
<ralsina> mandel: pong
<mandel> ralsina: I think I know how we can get the progress bar from the msi, we can use custom action in the msi that let the UI know, maybe through a pipe
<ralsina> if we can do it through a pipe, then I will get cracking on the UI
<mandel> ralsina: pass the string with the current status, and the percentage
<ralsina> that'd the just perfect :-D
<mandel> ralsina: is not beatiful, but would work hehe
<ralsina> work >>> beautiful
<ralsina> For beautiful we have Ivanka's design :-)
<mandel> ralsina: hehe true, I'll work a little on the client side code for the IPC and then will write a small msi that prints the progress on the screen as a POC
<ralsina> cool, I am trying to make our two widgets right now.
<mandel> ralsina: perfect then
<JamesTait> karni: Looks like I just missed you. Ping me when you get back. :)
<alecu> hello all
<nessita> hi alecu!
<alecu> nessita, hi there! would you mind reviewing the i18n branch? https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntuone-client/i18n-notifications/+merge/50666
<nessita> alecu: I'll be happy to!
<alecu> nessita, I just copied the gettext stuff from the only other place in u1-client where it was i18n
<alecu> nessita, should I update the .po or something like that as well?
<alecu> (oh, and I added my file to po/POTFILES.in)
<nessita> alecu: as far as I know the .po is automatically updated. You do have to list the files that require translation in the po/POTFILES.in
<nessita> ah, that :-)
<alecu> mandel, ping
<mandel> alecu: pong
<mandel> alecu: did you see the errors I'm getting?
<alecu> mandel, thanks for your review. Since you have the "exceptions.TypeError: must be an interface" error, I guess that libunity has not been packed for natty yet.
<alecu> (the fixed libunity, that is)
<alecu> mandel, would you mind uninstalling the unity-gir package, and re-running your tests again?
<mandel> alecu: not at all
<alecu> mandel, gir1.2-unity-3.0 is the package.
<nessita> alecu: one thing to fix in this branch: translatable messages should use dictionaries for string formatting
<alecu> nessita, and .format as in python2.6 ?
 * alecu loves .format
<nessita> alecu: so, for example, FINAL_UPLOADED = Q_("%d file(s) were uploaded to your personal cloud.") should be FINAL_UPLOADED = Q_("%(total_uploaded_files)d file(s) were uploaded to your personal cloud.")
<nessita> alecu: nopes, then you use a dict
<nessita> {'total_upload_files': 30}
<alecu> nessita, why not .format?
<nessita> alecu: I guess to ease the backporting to lucid, which we still support in nightlies
<alecu> cool
<alecu> fixin
<nessita> thanks
<nessita> alecu: just FYI, the named string format params is for translators to have more context to know what's the meaning of the phrase
<alecu> mandel, if you are really brave, and want to test it right: bzr branch lp:libunity; cd libunity; ./autogen.sh; sudo make install
<alecu> nessita, cool
<mandel> alecu: do i need to have u1 credentials in the machine I'm testing your branch with?
<alecu> mandel, and run the syncdaemon...
<alecu> mandel, no, it should ask for the credentials just like normal.
<mandel> alecu: hmm ok, I'm getting some funny errors from ubuntu sso and zeigehgeigehg crashed
<alecu> mandel, can you paste it?
<mandel> alecu: testing a branch with so many things failing is kinda not ideal...
<mandel> alecu: sure, give me a sec
<alecu> mandel, yes, there's some zeigehgeigehg bugs that are still lurking... we'll deal with those after feature freeze.
<mandel> alecu: np, compiz chrashed, I'll boot the machine and get your output, thakfully it was >> :P
<alecu> :P
<mandel> alecu: I was wrong, those messages where from the looging that was going to stdout, so not big deal, now all tests are skipped becuse libunity is not present
<alecu> great. If all tests pass now and you are feeling brave, try installing libunity trunk (as above) and re-running the tests and running the syncdaemon in that branch.
<mandel> alecu: sure, on it
<alecu> that syncdaemon should show a progressbar in the unity launcher when it is active, and show an emblem when it loses connection to the server
<alecu> (you can do that with u1sdtool -d and then -c)
 * mandel wonders if compiz hates him...
<mandel> alecu: I'l update you asap
<alecu> nah, it hates everyone. It's like a nazi wm.
<nessita> dobey: so, after a  sudo apt-get build-dep ubuntuone-client, I can't do ./autogen.sh on the client becasue
<nessita> You need to install gnome-common from the GNOME source repository
<nessita> Can you please update the dep list?
<nessita> dobey: same for ***Error***: You must have gtk-doc >= 1.0 installed
<nessita> me
<mandel> me no notes
<alecu> me (no notes yet either... writting!)
<nessita> ralsina, alecu, dobey, thisfred?
<ralsina> me
<ralsina> sorry, no notes because I was on mumble getting the definitive OK for the sprint until 5 minutes ago :-)
<ralsina> thisfred has the flu
 * mandel has notes
<ralsina> So, nessita, please?
<nessita> DONE: several reviews, landed the first functional branch for u1fileapi and created the package branch (is awaiting for sponsorship). Started natty migration on desktop, it was very traumatic :-).
<dobey> nessita: you don't have the nightlies ppa deb-src active
<nessita> TODO: complete the install of all the development envs. More file storage api branches.
<nessita> BLOCKED: nopes, though I get random crashes in natty and no 3d support
<nessita> NEXT: mandel
<nessita> dobey: probably not yet, yes
 * nessita enables
<mandel> DONE: X-rays, bindwood reviews. Investigated how to report msi status to other process. Reviewed alecu branch regarding libunity
<mandel> TODO: propose ipc client branches + network ones
<mandel> BLOCKED: no
<mandel> alecu, please
<alecu> DONE: fixes for the libunity branch, a branch for i18n that will need reviews after I fix what nessita asked.
<alecu> TODO: find out libunity status, get every branch merged, return to droidcouch
<alecu> BLOCKED: fixed libunity not yet packaged (as of now)
<alecu> LOVE: my office
<alecu> NEXT: ralsina
<ralsina> DONE: broke Natty, fixed Natty, sprint approval, worked on the Win Installer UI.
<ralsina> TODO: reviews, management stuff, sprint planning, triage another 5 tons of bugs, some coding (my days are all alike)
<ralsina> BLOCKED: no
<ralsina> dobey?
<dobey> λ DONE: holiday
<dobey> λ TODO: banshee mustic store fixes
<dobey> λ BLCK: on-call for jury duty
<ralsina> ok, comments!
<nessita> ralsina: shall we book tickets?
<ralsina> You will all get mails about booking flights to BA in the next few days
 * nessita is on a booking trips racha
<ralsina> I have Parrino's approval so now I have to ask Marianna to start working n arrangements
<ralsina> mandel: you and I will have our mini sprint in London
<ralsina> that is approved too
<ralsina> OTOH, I have not seen a list of people for Budapest. The only ones I know for sure are going  are nessita and me
<ralsina> I expect that list to get much longer, but I have no hand on the choosing yet
<mandel> ralsina: you and me? only? Just toe keep things hones, I just kiss after 3 dates, and there most be cinema tickets in one of them.
<mandel> PS: I like leo di carpio movies :P
<ralsina> mandel: even if I take you to that big fancy ferris wheel? You prig
<ralsina> ok, let's add John, Cristian and maybe Ivanka to that ;-)
 * nessita imagines
 * nessita stops imagining
<ralsina> nessita: STOP! :-)
<nessita> it was too much, you should know
<mandel> nessita: it was sexy, wasn't it? wink wink
<mandel> I think I just ruined my own lunch....
<mandel> eom?
<ralsina> eom!
<ralsina> Ok then, back to the salt mines all of ye!
<dobey> why does it have to be so cold today
<karni> JamesTait: hi James, I had to leave for a while
<JamesTait> Hey karni. :)
<karni> JamesTait: tell me about that last log submission please :)
<karni> JamesTait: did you use the gmail mail app?
<JamesTait> karni: OK, so I did it through the app somehow.
<JamesTait> "Send logs" from "Debug settings".
<karni> JamesTait: Preferences->Debug settings->Send logs
<karni> JamesTait: right. that uses the mail app (whichever you prefer) and attaches the debbug.log file
<karni> JamesTait: did you see that file attached right above the email body?
<JamesTait> Right. I don't recall removing debug.log from the e-mail - it was definitely there when I started.
<karni> ah good. then either something was 'by accident', or it was the mail app then..
<JamesTait> I entered more info in the main e-mail body, then hit send. I'm pretty sure the attachment was still showing.
<dobey> hrmm, let's see if i can actually work on banshee plug-in today
<karni> JamesTait: could you please try sending themagain, please?
<karni> JamesTait: right,thanks for the additional message as well :)
<JamesTait> Sent.
<JamesTait> So the specific details I was seeing.
<JamesTait> I went into Synced Folders.
 * karni listens
<JamesTait> Ah, it just Force Closed. :( Hang on.
<karni> ok.now I *need* those logs ;)
<JamesTait> Already one step ahead. :) On their way.
<JamesTait> Right, that was triggered when I hit Sync from the menu, btw.
<karni> JamesTait: right. that option needs a little work. please base on the auto-sync for now :)
<JamesTait> I got "Syncing...", then it crashed, then I saw the status icon.
<karni> JamesTait: you can set the sync freq. to 5min
<karni> JamesTait: it autostarts sync when you start the app and periodicaly
<karni> JamesTait: you don't need to hit that sync from menu
<JamesTait> So I clicked on Synced Folders, and it showed Music and Pictures, which was right. Currently it's only showing Music, so I won't be able to reproduce the exact test.
<karni> not good. I still dont have an email from you :<
<karni> JamesTait: ok. I'll update you today/tomorrow with a version that shows better whensync is on-going
<karni> JamesTait: and we'll start from there,how about that?
<JamesTait> Sure, no worries. :) It's still early days, so I'm not especially worried.
<karni> JamesTait: me either (although I badabout every bug),because I know what still needs work (e.g.the sync buttom from menu, which should be visible only if periodic sync is set to manual)
<JamesTait> FWIW, the files appear to be downloading just fine now.
<karni> JamesTait: great :)
<karni> JamesTait: thanks for all your feedback, it's grately appreciated!
<JamesTait> Yeah, I just downloaded an MP3 from my Music share.
<karni> great :)
<JamesTait> So I don't know quite what was going on before.
<karni> JamesTait: we'll pinpoint that :) (you can check out one thing too. mark a file as syncable to  the right [the arrows]), leave the app open
<karni> JamesTait: and change it on the PC. it should sync in few seconds automatically (8secs after it stopsreceiving notifications from the servers)
<JamesTait> I'll give it a go. :)
<JamesTait> The icon is coloured, "Downloading...", file size updated.
<JamesTait> Heh, my PC lost connection to Ubuntu One.
<karni> ^ ^
<nessita> alecu: I'm fianlly running the test suite for your branch :-) (it took long since I had to setup all my env)
<karni> yes, coloured icon means it should redownload whenever it changes.
<alecu> nessita, which branch?
<alecu> nessita, the i18n one?
<nessita> yeap
<nessita> did you push your changes?
<JamesTait> Well that seems to have worked.
<karni> Cool.
<nessita> dobey: is bug #720696 fixed or in progress? would you please update the status in that case?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 720696 in ubuntuone-control-panel "control panel nightlies doesn't work on Lucid. (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/720696
<nessita> alecu: did you push your changes to i18n so I approve?
<alecu> nessita, no, there were a few changes that are needed in the tests... I'll push in 15'
<nessita> ack
<dobey> it is wontfix
<nessita> dobey: can you please comment on the bug the reason and set to wontfix?
<dobey> i did
<nessita> thanks
<rye> we are seeing some api slaves (syncdaemon) server-side, investigating, if your syncdaemon disconnects with SSL error - that's the thing we are observing.
<zyga> hi
<zyga> ypu probably know this already but u1 keeps dis/re-connecting all the time
<rye> <rye> we are seeing some api slaves (syncdaemon) server-side, investigating, if your syncdaemon disconnects with SSL error - that's the thing we are observing.
<rye> zyga, ^
<jml> my computer is telling me that the connection to the Ubuntu One server was lost, then restored, lost, then restored.
<jml> how do I make it stop?
<alecu> jml, in the ubuntu one control panel, go to devices tab
<alecu> jml, and uncheck "show notifications"
<alecu> (that's on nightlies, not sure if it's already packaged)
<alecu> nessita, i18n branch pushed
<jml> alecu: it's not :(
<jml> also, it shows the notices even after I've explicitly disconnected in the control panel
<dobey> 10:47 < rye> we are seeing some api slaves (syncdaemon) server-side,  investigating, if your syncdaemon disconnects with SSL error -  that's the thing we are observing.
<dobey> jml: ^^
<jml> dobey: glad to know it. how do I stop getting the error message?
<nessita> alecu: ack, thanks!
<alecu> jml, probably those notices were queued and are showing right now... try restarting notify-osd.
<dobey> jml: disable file sync from the control panel for the time being, i think
<rye> jml, we are back online now, investigating what has happened.
<jml> dobey: doesn't work. see above.
<zyga> jml, it works the messages are queued
<jml> alecu: 'killall notify-osd'?
<dobey> jml: not disconnect, totally disabled
<zyga> jml, I just got a notification to what rye said above
<alecu> jml, that should work.
<dobey> anyway, rye says it should be fixed now, so it should stop
<zyga> jml, if you wait the stream will end, they are waiting in the notification daemon now
<dobey> alecu: hrmm, if that's true, that's a bug in the way we're using libnotify then
<dobey> alecu: we should not queue those messages
<rye> dobey, we issue the messages, not update them i suppose
<rye> alecu, do we do .update() on pynotify messages or just show() or something like that?
 * zyga found another bug :-)
<jml> dobey, for reference, how do I "disable" in a way that's different to "disconnect"?
<alecu> dobey, sounds like a bug, yes.
<alecu> rye, we only update the message when new files are found while showing the new files notification.
<dobey> jml: there should be a checkbox on the applications tab or whatever it's called in the control panel, for toggling whether file sync is enabled or not (and one for music, and some for the different desktopcouch databases)
<alecu> dobey, I believe the problem thisfred had with updating notifications is that once they were automatically hidden, they could not be shown again.
<jml> dobey: I had already unchecked that, it's labelled "disconnect"
<dobey> huh
<jml> anyawy, as predicted, the messages have stopped. my computer is now usable again. thanks.
<alecu> jml, for reference, you may stop the syncdaemon completely with "u1sdtool -q"
<rye> alecu, i think you should use notification.update(); notification.show() all the time... in this case there may be possibility of showing some info for too small amount of time but on other hand making a backlog of notifications is not that great
<alecu> rye, yes, it sucks.
<alecu> rye, would you mind opening a bug for that, and asigning it to me?
<alecu> mandel, were you able to finish the review?
<dobey> alecu: yeah what rye said, you have to update, then .show
<dobey> you never just do .update
<mandel> alecu: uh, sorry I fogot to try again, on it right now
<dobey> if you're just doing .update somewhere without a .show after, it's a bug
<alecu> dobey, would you mind adding that to that bug report? rye: let's assign it to eric then, that worked on interfacing with libnotify.
<alecu> hmmm... I might as well work on that now, to try to get it by the feature freeze.
<dobey> well it's a bug, so if there are actual features to work on, work on the features first :)
<rye> bug #723227
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 723227 in ubuntuone-client "SD creates new notifications instead of updating one (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/723227
<rye> assigned to eric
<dobey> oh i don't have to comment since rye pasted what i said there anyway :)
<mandel> alecu: my syste crash everytime I use more than one app.. i'll fix that and will continue with your review...
<alecu> mandel, don't worry about fixing that. Were you able to run the tests with unity-gir uninstalled?
<mandel> alecu: yes, I was
<alecu> mandel, that should be enough to approve, because we have to get this into trunk before ff
<alecu> mandel, and we can fix any bug later.
<ralsina> alecu mandel: cool :-)
<mandel> alecu: on it then
<mandel> alecu: via libre
<alecu> mandel: great, thanks.
<mandel> alecu: np
<dobey> lunch time, bbiab
<joshuahoover> CardinalFang: ping
 * nessita -> lunch
<nessita> alecu: approved
<alecu> nessita, thanks
<alecu> can I get another review on that branch? https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntuone-client/i18n-notifications/+merge/50666
<alecu> I'm pretty sure ralsina will find some brave soul to do it :-)
<ralsina> alecu: I'll review it
<alecu> \Q/ <- happy bearded alecu
<ralsina> alecu +1 just looking at it
<alecu> cool
<ralsina> alecu; you are the current owner of tomboy?
 * ralsina needs to actually print that freaking owners list
<alecu> ralsina, I supposedly am
<alecu> ralsina, even though I only did a bit of proxy support on tomboy client and never touched any part of the tomboy sync server :-)
<ralsina> ok, rye found a problem on the server side, but it may actually be in be beuno's side of things
<ralsina> Actually, this one is not that hard :-)
<ralsina> It's about lists. The WYSIWYG editor is creating some weird HTML that tomboy server is converting to tomboyXML but is breaking
<ralsina> So, I wanted to decide whether it's to be fixed on the editor, on a filter or in teh converter.
<intrader_> Anyone, from experiments with two computers connected to ubuntuone, if I create a file in computer one, it is several hours before it appears in computer two. Same with updates of one file in one computer and to see the update on the other computer.
<ralsina> Later, when you have 5 minutes, could you talk to rye?
<alecu> sure
<nessita> intrader_: we're having some issues with our servers, I think, let me confirm
<nessita> rye: ping
<rye> nessita, no issues as of now, we had a ~30 minutes api slave outage 1.5h ago
<nessita> rye: ok, thanks
<nessita> intrader_: you shouldn't have delays bigger than seconds when our server are operating normally
<nessita> dobey: trying to build a package for u1cp I'm getting dh_install: python-ubuntuone-control-panel missing files (debian/tmp/usr/lib/python2.*/*-packages/*/ubuntuone/__init__.py), aborting
<nessita> dobey: did you change something last time you released it?
<dobey> i changed it to use .pth files, but it's building on maverick (and yes, the nightlies are failing on narwhal with the same error)
<dobey> nessita: btw, where are all the options for which desktopcouch DBs to sync in u1cp?
<nessita> dobey: hidden, will be enabled in this release I'm making
<nessita> dobey: if I manage to build the package, which so far I can't due to the error above
<dobey> nessita: try to change the "python2.*" part of that line to "python*"
 * nessita tries
<intrader_> messita, about the delay - it was exactly 10 hrs for the new file.  The file update 2 minutes.
<dobey> nessita: i was just about to try this in the nightlies when you asked, so you can test it first :)
<nessita> intrader_: when was that?
<nessita> dobey: running pbuilder right now...
<nessita> intrader_: are you sure both of your machines were connected to our servers?
<nessita> intrader_: what system are you running in each machine?
<nessita> dobey: same error: dh_install: python-ubuntuone-control-panel missing files (debian/tmp/usr/lib/python*/*-packages/*/ubuntuone/__init__.py), aborting
<dobey> hmm
<dobey> wtf.
<CardinalFang> joshuahoover, hi hi
<joshuahoover> CardinalFang: hi! do you know what triggers desktopcouch (on lucid) to get an oauth token? (just dc replication starting up?)
<intrader_> messita, 10.10
<nessita> dobey: what s the command to generate all the debian/tmp stuff? debian/rules <something>
<intrader_> messita, yes karni, and I went through a reconnecting sessions on both computers.
<dobey> nessita: debuild?
<dobey> nessita: or bzr bd?
<nessita> dobey: right, but I ant to browse the contents of debian/tmp, and debuild remove it when is done
<dobey> nessita: if you bzr bd and it fails, you can look in ../build-area/$whateveryourpackagenameandversionare
<dobey> nessita: debuild only removes it if it doesn't fail iirc
<dobey> but bzr bd does it all in another directory
<nessita> seems like it removes it anyways, since I don't have the tmp dir. ANyways, trying with bzr bd now
<dobey> joshuahoover: which oauth token do you mean?
<joshuahoover> dobey: for desktopcouch
<dobey> nessita: oh, maybe debian/$package/...
<nessita> dobey: debian/tmp/usr/lib/python2.7/site-packages/ubuntuone-control-panel does not exist
<nessita> sorry, I mean
<dobey> joshuahoover: do you mean the oauth token to talk to the local couchdb, or to talk to u1?
<joshuahoover> dobey: to talk to u1
<nessita> dobey: debian/tmp/usr/lib/python2.7/site-packages/ubuntuone/ does not exist, while debian/tmp/usr/lib/python2.7/site-packages/ubuntuone-control-panel does
<nessita> dobey: I don't think we should be copying debian/tmp/usr/lib/python*/*-packages/*/ubuntuone/__init__.py at all
<dobey> joshuahoover: u1-preferences creates it
<dobey> nessita: right
<dobey> nessita: yes we should
<dobey> nessita: i think you're overlooking the extra "*" between "*-packages" and "ubuntuone" there
<nessita> right, I got confused becasue of the /*/
<nessita> dobey: exactly. So, why the controlpanel/ubuntuone/__init__.py doesn't get copied to tmp?
<joshuahoover> dobey: ah, ok...think i need to update my instructions: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Tutorials/LucidCouchDB
<dobey> nessita: i don't know. like i said, it works fine on maverick.
<dobey> and even on lucid
<dobey> joshuahoover: don't know. nothing on that page about connecting desktopcouch to u1 anyway
<joshuahoover> dobey: in theory, the couch upgrade is supposed to make replication on 10.04 possible...it does, but i'm not clear on the steps to make that happen...thought i was, but i can't reproduce what i had working previously
<dobey> joshuahoover: i think you got lucky previously
<joshuahoover> dobey: must have
<joshuahoover> dobey: maybe i opened u1-prefs after all that and that got the u1 token for couch replication?
<dobey> probably
<joshuahoover> dobey: i'm going to try that now...if that's the case, then it's simple...thanks for the help! :)
<dobey> should be i think
<dobey> you might have opened your evo address book to the couchdb address book, too or something
<intrader_> messita, I notice that reaction time is down to seconds now. I hope it remains that way .Thanks for your help
<nessita> dobey: can you add pylint to the build-deps of u1client, please?
<dobey> it is
<dobey> no?
<nessita> dobey: it wasn't installed for me
<dobey> and u1client doesn't use pylint
<dobey> it uses pyflakes
<nessita> dobey: ah, right
<nessita> grm
<nessita> dobey: can you have u1-dev-tools recommends it?
<dobey> i think it does
<dobey> or it does Depends: pylint | pyflakes or something
<dobey> are you converting u1client to pylint?
<nessita> not at all
<nessita> dobey: but Iw ouold like to fetch all the deps from one single spot
<dobey> well even then it wouldn't install all the deps for all our projects
<nessita> right
<alecu> nessita, ping. Do you have a little while to discuss VM_UDF_CREATED ?
<nessita> alecu: not really, I'm running to the dentist like now
<nessita> alecu: is it quick?
<alecu> nessita, go, we can discuss this tomorrow.
<nessita> thanks
<alecu> it doesn't look quick...
<alecu> have fun :P
<nessita> heh, when I said dentist I meant traumatologo, dentist is next week
<nessita> but I have a quarter of my mind in this chat :-)
<nessita> can I have a couple of reviews for https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/restore-replications/+merge/50799 ?
<ralsina> nessita: +1
<nessita> ralsina: thanks!
<nessita> I'll build the package later tonight
<beuno> nessita, I've just piled another +1 on top of that one
<nessita> beuno: you rock!
 * nessita approves so it lands and is packaged tonight
<nessita> IT ENDS TONIGHT
 * beuno puts on his helmet
<ralsina> Is that from 300?
<nessita> nopes, matrix
<nessita> now yes, bye all! see ya later
<ralsina> oh, from The Sequels That Don't Exist (TM) :-)
<ralsina> bye nessita
<dobey> eh
<dobey> that is a cliched saying from a million different movies
<jdobrien> dobey, who in desktop would know why device names are converting spaces to %20 now?
<dobey> you mean in the control panel ui?
<dobey> or where?
<jdobrien> dobey, for example, the ubuntuone-control-panel-gtk now lists my computers as Ubuntu%20One-Monolith
<jdobrien> dobey, yeas
<jdobrien> yes too
<jdobrien> hmm...those look old too. I thought I deleted those
<dobey> nessita would
<dobey> i'm guessing it's just not unescaping it for display
<jdobrien> what the heck
<dobey> or something
<jdobrien> I have 11 devices all added the same day
<dobey> i guess you were a busy tester that day
<dobey> ralsina: https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/libubuntuone/print-no-tokens/+merge/50802
<ralsina> dobey: +1
<ralsina> dobey: just for kicks, got a bzr blame on that line?
<dobey> no but i can tell you who did it without looking at bzr blame :)
<beuno> alecu, ralsina, notifications are on by default, right?
<ralsina> beuno: yes
<beuno> perfect
<alecu> they are, I think they shouldn't
<beuno> alecu, if they aren't, than it'll be mostly wasted work
<beuno> why do you feel they shouldn't?
<dobey> probably because they're buggy and not exactly trivial to fix
<alecu> well, most of that work was done for unity integration: showing a progressbar in the unity launcher icon, showing an emblem when u1 disconnects from the server, etc.
<alecu> beuno, ^
<beuno> alecu, well, that bar is not visible all the time
<alecu> and showing items in the messaging menu when new udfs/shares arrive.
<beuno> so if someone uploads a new file to a share
<beuno> you get notified
<alecu> beuno, right.
<beuno> which is actually pretty useful
<ralsina> I like them
<alecu> beuno, yes, but it gets annoying pretty quick.
<beuno> if the unity bar was there all the time, than maybe
<beuno> alecu, really?  why?
<dobey> alecu: if it's annoying, they are buggy.
<ralsina> I would like not to get one each time it connects, maybe.
<beuno> right
<dobey> if we just disabled stuff that had bugs, we might as well just disable booting by default :)
<beuno> the connect/disconnect spam we could fix
<dobey> we definitely should not pop notifications for connect/disconnect
<beuno> OTOH, it's helped us realize when our servers are acting up
<dobey> yeah, but we can develop a heuristic for situations like that, so that we show a notification in that case
<beuno> alecu, so, if we could, say, on the 3rd connect/disconnect just say "Connection to the servers is a bit unstable" or something
<dobey> "There is a problem connecting to the server, after repeated attempts."
<beuno> that could get rid of some of the smap
<beuno> right
<alecu> well, I have a bug for the case when network connection is lost: that should not pop a u1 notification as well
<dobey> i don't know if i'd do it after 3. perhaps when the progressive delay code reaches its endpoint
<dobey> since syncdaemon does have progressive delay for reconnecting
<alecu> dobey, the thing is that right now it was connecting but disconnecting after a little while.
<beuno> alecu, great, that will help a lot
<alecu> dobey, so the progressive delay never reached the endpoint
<dobey> alecu: well, the thing is, that right now, the updating of the notifications is broken
<dobey> alecu: so you might get a notification a couple minutes after
<dobey> alecu: well if syncdaemon is crashing, that is a separate problem
<dobey> you'd need a "hey, syncdaemon is crashy" notification or something, with some more advanced heuristic than the reconnetion one
<alecu> oh, I just remembered one missing feature...
<alecu> dobey, ralsina: what was the name of the spec to hook into the user logout?
<ralsina> also, not show a notification when it first connects
<ralsina> alecu: oh, good question. session inhibition, help me google :-)
<dobey> alecu: i don't know if there's a particular spec for it exactly. but inhibit suspend/shutdown/etc
<ralsina> alecu: this one? http://people.gnome.org/~mccann/gnome-session/docs/gnome-session.html
<dobey> i think it's a dbus api and kde supports the same api now
<ralsina> dobey: there is a standard dbus api, yes.
<ralsina> dobey: it's in freedesktop too, somewhere
<dobey> why doesn't the music store have a search by price option
<dobey> srsly
<ralsina> dobey: as in "I want to listen to an expensive song today!" :-)
<ralsina> beyond free/nonfree that makes very little sense, IMHO
<dobey> as in, "where are all the free downloads"
<dobey> ralsina: not really, some songs actually vary in price across albums, even if it's the exact same song/artist
<dobey> but searching for the song and sorting by price would still be better then
<ralsina> maybe just a "sort by price"
<dobey> but sort by price doesn't help find only free songs
<ralsina> right. Else you have to search at each price point :-)
<ralsina> dobey: yup. Maybe free songs should have a tag or a separate page.
<ralsina> Or I can make you enter through a south american IP address. Then you get only free songs :-)
<dobey> they do on amazon
<dobey> wow, "browse" is not useful :(
<alecu> ralsina, well, I totally forgot about that. Should we ask for a feature exception for that?
<ralsina> ouch
<jdobrien> ralsina, I think he wants a 'show me the bargains' button
<jdobrien> dobey, people will get all the free songs and make them public files whether they want them or not :)
<ralsina> alecu: I forgot it too.
<ralsina> Yes, we need to ask for one, unless you can push it NOW (or is it too late already?)
<alecu> ralsina, I think that's the doc. But I remember we found a spec name, or something
<ralsina> there is xsmp but that's not via dbus
<alecu> ralsina, i'm not pushing it NOW, I'll be starting on it now, though.
<ralsina> alecu: ok
<alecu> ralsina, I'm checking in the logs, and it's only "XSMP" we mentioned back then. (1-feb)
<alecu> so the only dbus spec is those docs you posted just now.
<ralsina> ok then that's it
<ralsina> I remember it being just two dbus calls
<dobey> jdobrien: what i want is to be able to test the banshee store without having to try and find music that i want to buy at some point, and then buy it
<alecu> ralsina, it seems simple (two dbus calls whenever we show the progressbar), so I'll try to finish it by tomorrow, and we'll see if we need the FF except.
<ralsina> alecu: cool
<ralsina> I can't find any other docs on that API except that. Kinda obscure.
<alecu> bug #723359
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 723359 in ubuntuone-client "Syncdaemon should inhibit session logout when busy (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/723359
<rye> verterok, sorry, did not see the logs first time
<verterok> rye: np, thanks for checking the bug :)
<ralsina> EOD for me. Have a nice evening!
<dobey> cheers ralsina
<joshuahoover> dobey: should nightlies be working on maverick? (don't appear to work for me)
<dobey> yes
<dobey> what doesn't work?
<dobey> crikey, that was some netsplit
<joshuahoover> dobey: if i go to run u1sdtool it tells me u1-client isn't installed...i try to install u1-client and then get:  ubuntuone-client : Depends: python-ubuntuone-client (= 1.4.5-0ubuntu1) but 1.5.3+r846~maverick1 is to be installed
<joshuahoover> E: Broken packages
<dobey> i suspect partly because of the bipsters
<dobey> joshuahoover: weird
<dobey> joshuahoover: you need to apt-get update first
<dobey> your apt cache is out of date
<joshuahoover> dobey: yeah, did that
<dobey> the current version of u1client in nightlies is 1.5.4+r876
<joshuahoover> dobey: yeah, strange...hmmm
<dobey> joshuahoover: for some reason it looks like you're trying to install ubuntuone-client from main
<dobey> err, from maverick-updates rather
<joshuahoover> dobey: yeah, which i'm not sure why...hmmm
<dobey> and an older python-ubuntuone-client from nightlies
<joshuahoover> dobey: yeah, it stopped working when i upgraded a while back and things were broke...never went back to working after that
<dobey> joshuahoover: remove all the ubuntuone packages, apt-get update, then try to install
<joshuahoover> dobey: ah-ha! i now see the nightlies ppa was not enabled...have no idea why
<joshuahoover> sigh
<dobey> ah you probably had the new python-ubuntuone-client installed already then
<joshuahoover> dobey: yeah...so i think i'm getting back to good now...thanks
<dobey> ok
<karni> __lucio__: hey. I've talked to aquarius today, and he unfolded your suggestion from the e-mail to me. what I'm doing exactly right now is get the volume name, then it's delta, then next volume name, and it's delta. you meant, first get the volume names, and then the deltas. and that makes perfect sense.
<karni> __lucio__: so thank you, and please feel free to throw more ideas at me or the application in general :)
<__lucio__> karni, cool :)
<karni> __lucio__: :)
<__lucio__> karni, we could at some point do a general review of what you are doing if you want to. its easier to comment if i know what i am talking about :)
<karni> __lucio__: that would be perfect. I think it'd be best to have you review it when I move some sync parts to AQCommands, it's dome threads, loops and deferreds at the moment.
<karni> __lucio__: I would be very happy for you to review it at that stage, so I'll make sure to let you know at that time :)
<karni> __lucio__: thanks!
<__lucio__> karni, i can anticipate some comments now: i hate threads.
<__lucio__> ;)
<karni> __lucio__: I'll remember that :D No seriously - that's why I want to use the RequestQueue more then now. Sync works nicely, but it was still a little ad-hoc with plan to move it to AQC once I confirm it's working as planned.
<__lucio__> k
#ubuntuone 2011-02-23
<Geoffrey2> hey folks, I've been trying to use Ubuntu One for some time now, I have an account set up, I can log into it, but I can't get Ubuntu 10.10 to give me synchronize options when I right click on any folder...
<karni> Geoffrey2: hi pal. that's weird.. so you're saying you are running 10.10, right?
<karni> Geoffrey2: it's quite late (as in: the developers have left few hours ago). perhaps try tomorrow few hours earlier
<karni> Geoffrey2: I can't come up with a solution to your problem :(
<Geoffrey2> yes, 10.10....
<karni> Geoffrey2: you're runining Gnome right? (not Kubuntu?)
<Geoffrey2> I tried the routine Joshua Hoover posted quite a while back on how to completely remove and freshly install ubuntu one, when I followed that, it didn't even create the ubuntu one folder...
<karni> oh..
<Geoffrey2> yep, Ubuntu 10.10, Gnome edition
<karni> That may be the case. Looks like something's missing. Things could have changed, when were those instrucitons updated?
<karni> I mean, do they apply to 10.10 as well?
<Geoffrey2> dunno...posted end of 2009, I was referred to them in the #ubuntu channel....
<karni> Oh. There are quite a few new things in Ubuntu One on 10.10, Geoffrey2 , it'd be best if you tried to catch the devs here on #ubuntuone tomorrow. nessita or rye perhaps.
<karni> They should be able to help you.
<Geoffrey2> ok, I'll try then.....
<karni> Joshua also hangs out here from tim eto time.
<karni> *time to time
 * karni gotta go, bye bye
<JamesTait> HELO canonical.com
<duanedesign> morning all
<zyga> duanedesign, hi
<duanedesign> hello zyga
<duanedesign> aquarius: hello and god mmorning
<duanedesign> err, good
<duanedesign> seems my typing skills have not woke up yet
<duanedesign> aquarius: is their any docs yet for the U1 api?
<aquarius> and god morning to you too :)
<duanedesign> s/is/are
<duanedesign> :P
<aquarius> duanedesign, not yet, unless you count the ones on my laptop :)
<duanedesign> :)
<duanedesign> cool, no worries
<aquarius> (that would be "U1 APIs" you mean, there; there are many :))
<duanedesign> lol
<karni> hehehe. sporo ludzi
<karni> ups
<duanedesign> i should quit before I embarrass myself more with my fine grammar and spelling :)
<duanedesign> hello karni
<aquarius> the documentation should be released as part of the developer programme, along with the natty release
<duanedesign> sounds good
<karni> hi duanedesign, hi aq. im on mobile so please exuse me :)
<duanedesign> karni: i know that feeling. I have yet to find a decent IRC client for my phone
<aquarius> darairc is not too bad
 * duanedesign looking
<karni> duan: irssi connect bot (on Android)
<duanedesign> i got my invitation to IRCcloud yesterday
<duanedesign> so i have been trying it out. Though I have been, by habit, going to irsssi/screen
<duanedesign> so I have not spent much time using it
<alecu> hello all!
<alecu> mandel, ping
<mandel> alecu: pong
<alecu> mandel, would you be able to do a review?
<alecu> (see how early I got up... I really want it!!!)
<mandel> alecu:  do i need unity for the review you requested?
<alecu> it's 7.30 am here!
<alecu> mandel, no unity needed this time, just gnome.
<mandel> alecu: ah, then I'll do it right now!
<alecu> https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntuone-client/inhibit-logout/+merge/50834
<alecu> coooool!
<mandel> alecu: do i hae to try to log out? what does that TestSession do then?
<alecu> mandel, the tests just verify that the dbus call was made with the right parameters
<mandel> ok
<alecu> mandel, to see if it work IRL, try logging out after running the syncdaemon in that branch.,
<mandel> alecu: do you know qhen did we started to print to stdout the logging from the credentials?
<alecu> mandel, no idea...
<alecu> mandel, is that happening inside syncdaemon or ubuntu-sso-client?
<mandel> alecu: if I trust the logging name, it is in ubuntuone
<mandel> alecu: nevethesless it is something that is in trunk, not only your branch
<mandel> so +1
<alecu> let's add a bug for that issue... sounds serious.
<alecu> ok, this should hit trunk any minute now...
<alecu> mandel, thanks for the prompt review!
<mandel> alecu: np :)
<duanedesign> \ /4
<rye> duanedesign, \o/
<duanedesign> :)
<duanedesign> rye: i got my invite to IRCcloud yesterday. Been trying it out
<duanedesign> but it is hard to break the habit of using irssi/screen
<rye> duanedesign, hm... like bip but on somebody else's server and in the browser...
 * rye needs to be reminded to configure bip
<nessita> hello everyone!
<duanedesign> hello
<duanedesign> rye: yeah. I could see IRCcloud being useful if someone did noy have a server or VPS to run irssi/screen on
<rye> duanedesign, well, once I was at a location with nice fast wifi which prohibited ssh on default port, and I was not yet ready to start listening on other ones, since I needed ssh to reconfigure my router... it was sad
<duanedesign> ahh
<alecu> ajaxterm ftw!
<czajkowski> Aloha
<karni> I will be unavailable (off-line) for the rest of the day due to travel. Please feel free to leave me messages on IRC, I will get back to them asap. Have a great day!
<alecu> karni, enjoy!
<nessita> alecu, dobey, mandel: ralsina is delayed, he will be here in about an hour. Stand up in 13'.
<alecu> me
<mandel> me
<nessita> me
<nessita> dobey, thisfred?
<thisfred> me
<nessita> ok, alecu, go!
<alecu> DONE: did some fixes and got pending branches landed before FF, rushed a branch to inhibit logout, got that landed too (Bug #723359). Yay!
<alecu> TODO: today I really get to work on DroidCouch!
<alecu> BLOCKED: a blinking and hurting left eye is telling me I should get more rest
<alecu> HATE: forgetting to make DBus calls asynchronous and getting the testrunner stuck with no feedback
<alecu> LOVE: DBus anyways
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 723359 in ubuntuone-client "Syncdaemon should inhibit session logout when busy (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/723359
<alecu> NEXT: mandel-brot
<mandel> DONE: Reviews. More IPC code for windows to land on ubuntu-one client. POC of how to get the status of the msi installation. A couple of reviews for alecu
<mandel> TODO: more ipc
<mandel> BLOCKED: no
<mandel> nessita: please
<nessita> DONE: finished setup of dev env. Booked tickets for Budapest. Restored replication 'Services' tab in the control panel. Packaged it.
<nessita> TODO: look for sponsors for new file storage API package and new u1cp upload. More file storage API work. Follow up on several cp bug reports.
<nessita> BLOCKED: nopes
<nessita> NEXT: thisfred
<thisfred> DONE: out sick
<thisfred> TODO: get u1couch/oauth packaged | do what else needs doing before FF
<thisfred> BLOCKED: no
<thisfred> NEXT: dobey
<nessita> any comments?
<nessita> nothing? ok
<nessita> eom!
<alecu> thanks to mandel for prompt reviews this early morning!
 * nessita claps
 * thisfred is catching up with mail
<thisfred> if there's anything urgent in there feel free to ping me
<nessita> thisfred: nothing urgent, I assigned bug #723327 to you
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 723327 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) "Singular form is incorrect in notification (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/723327
<nessita> thisfred: no need to do it this week, but surely before string freeze
<mandel> alecu: it was not that early here and I should have done it earlier, but I though I needed unite ;)
<mandel> unity*
<thisfred> nessita: yeah saw that, should be easy enough
<nessita> good
<alecu> nessita, that bug is already fixed on nightlies.
<nessita> it is? awesome
<alecu> nessita, now it says "1 file(s) uploading"
<nessita> alecu: can you please update the bug report? extra points for linking the branch and/or setting the dup
<alecu> sure
<dobey> hmm
<mandel> by the way, if anyone is available for reviews, I'd really appreciate if you take a look at this https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/add_syncdaemon_remote_object_tests/+merge/50912 and this https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/add_syncdaemon_remote_object_tests
<dobey> λ DONE: bug #723297 (trunk), banshee testing, music store bug triage
<dobey> λ TODO: banshee music store fixes
<dobey> λ BLCK: on-call for jury duty
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 723297 in libubuntuone (Ubuntu) (and 3 other projects) "Logs oauth tokens to console (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/723297
 * mandel -> small coffee break
<alecu> mandel, should I do your reviews on windows?
<joshuahoover> alecu: do you have a bug for the work that is blocked by the libunity bug (#709240)? i'd like to file that freeze exception now if we haven't already
<alecu> joshuahoover, we already landed that! I added a check so if the libunity python bindings are not installed syncdaemon runs fine anyway.
<alecu> joshuahoover, libunity trunk works fine, so it just needs packaging.
<alecu> joshuahoover, I was told it should be packaged by tomorrow
<alecu> and then the only thing we need to do is add the libunity bindings for python as a dependency.
<alecu> (well, the libunity gir bindings, that is)
<joshuahoover> alecu: ah, ok...as long as we can package it up tomorrow then we should be ok
<thisfred> nessita: has the sprint been confirmed yet?
<nessita> thisfred: as far as I know, yes. But ralsina said he will be sending email about booking tickets
<alecu> thisfred, yes! ralsina confirmed it
<dobey> thisfred: ralsina will send e-mails i think
<nessita> thisfred: so, as far as I know, no booking tickets yet
<thisfred> ah ok, I will wait for that then :)
<nessita> thisfred: you can ceratinly ask for options though
<nessita> to try to get the better ones
<alecu> dobey, regarding packaging... our code in trunk uses the unity-gir if installed. It's not installed by default, and the current package is broken, but they say it should be fixed by tomorrow.
<dobey> ok
<thisfred> nessita: Have to coordinate with my wife as we will be adding on a week of vacation in B.A. :)
<dobey> alecu: i guess we need to recommends it then
<nessita> thisfred: ok, butthe date is confirmed: from april 4 to april 8
<alecu> dobey, that means it will be installed in a default installation?
<dobey> alecu: yes
<alecu> great.
<dobey> alecu: it probably will be anyway from other stuff dx team is doing, but we should have it too
<thisfred> nessita: well that was confirmed more than a week ago
<alecu> btw: april 6 to 17 is BAFICI, the buenos aires film festival.
<alecu> mandel, btw: you pasted the same branch twice!
<thisfred> alecu: ooh!
<alecu> it's an independent film festival, and it's usually super-overcrowded, but you can go early in the morning and get tickets for the day.
<thisfred> alecu: awesome, will they have subtitles for the hispanically challenged? :)
<mandel> alecu: oh, did I? dammed, let me see
<alecu> thisfred, surely! most films are from non-hispanic countries anyway, and they usually have english subtitles in the film itself, (or french sometimes) plus there's a led prompter with spanish subtitles.
<thisfred> super!
<mandel> alecu: this is the other branch: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/add_public_files_remote_object_tests
<alecu> and I think the prompter shows english for spanish speaking fims, but I have to check.
<mandel> mierda, better the merge link
<alecu> *films
<alecu> mandel, do I have to try those reviews on windows?
<mandel> alecu: no, they are just tests with no implementation, TDD for the win
<mandel> alecu: tests should be ok on linux, and fail on windows :)
<alecu> mandel, you crazy spaniard. Ok, will run those tests on linux anyways :-)
<alecu> mandel, in the second branch, around line 69 in the merge proposal: ¿why is "self.shares.syncdaemon_shares.shares" being called twice?
<alecu> I guess emit_free_space checks it twice.
<mandel> alecu: yes, it will call it twice, onc to check if present, then to use it
<mandel> alecu: I wish mocker had a more expressive suyntax for that...
<alecu> mandel, I used to like mocker a lot more before. Now I'm not using it so much, and I think the tests are nicer.
<alecu> mandel, I specially dislike the error messages it shows.
<alecu> mandel, I believe assertions show much more the intent.
<nessita> alecu: ping
<alecu> nessita, pong
<nessita> alecu: can you please follow #ubuntu-desktop?
<mandel> alecu: the syntax in some cases is bad, and the error indeed do not show intent,yet is very nice for  whenever you need to do alot of basictests
<thisfred> mocking in general is a last resort. It ties your tests too closely to implementation details for one thing. It
<thisfred> s very nice to have it though, when all else fails :)
<thisfred> I like what alecu's been doing with fake implementations of the various backends though, that seems a lot cleaner
<mandel> in my case mocking is way easier for assertions etc… Is making sure that one obj calls the other one correctly since everything else is done by twisted :P
<thisfred> yeah, when you throw async in the mix, often all bets are off again
<alecu> well, I found that when using @inlineCallbacks in trial tests, things do look nice.
<alecu> trial ftw.
<alecu> mandel, approved the first one. Now waiting for the tests to finish to approve the second.
<nessita> alecu: question next door, I'll restart my X session now
<alecu> mandel, I'll approve it right now anyway, since it's all in platform/windows.
<alecu> thisfred, kenvandine is having issues with u1 not registering in the messaging menu
<alecu> thisfred, we are not logging any debug info there, right?
<thisfred> no I don't think so
<thisfred> strange, I still have 2 entries on maverick
<kenvandine> thisfred, yeah, i am trying to help debug that
<thisfred> although I think one may be a message actually
<thisfred> that shouldn't be there
<kenvandine> but can't reproduce it... since it doesn't even try to register with the menu for me
<thisfred> kenvandine: registering comes from the symlink in /usr/share etc... right?
<kenvandine> no
<kenvandine> that is just adding the launcher
<kenvandine> which i have
<kenvandine> but it has to connect to it when syncdaemon runs
<kenvandine> i am watching the output from indicator-messages-service and it never gets called to add the running process
<thisfred> let me pinpoint where this *should* happen
<thisfred> kenvandine:  ubuntuone/platform/linux/messaging.py has everything related to the msgingmenu
<alecu> kenvandine, it's very likely we are not registering the process (and that is a bug) but only adding items to the menu when new udfs/shared folders arrive.
<thisfred> kenvandine: trunk version of that http://paste.ubuntu.com/571174/
<thisfred> alecu: kenvandine: I *think* we do the right thing when we initialize the Messaging object, but we may not do that on startup
<nessita> kenvandine: after a reboot, I'm getting this http://ubuntuone.com/p/eeh/ when syncdaemon is not running, and this http://ubuntuone.com/p/eeg/ after I started it
<nessita> kenvandine: and in the second screenshot, when I click on the control panel entry nothing happens
<kenvandine> oh, you don't show the server until there is a message
<kenvandine> you should show the server at startup
<kenvandine> nessita, so you get two entries when syncdaemon is not running?
<nessita> yes :-/
<kenvandine> nessita, do you have anything in ~/.local/share/indicators/messages/applications
<nessita> No such file or directory
<nessita> kenvandine: I don't even have the indicators dir
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> whoops
<kenvandine> nessita, how about ~/.config/indicators/messages/applications/
<nessita> nessita@dali:~$ ls ~/.config/indicators/messages/applications-blacklist/
<nessita> nessita@dali:~$
<kenvandine> ok
<nessita> kenvandine: any other stuff I can try?
<nessita> kenvandine: do you know why when clicking on the control panel entry nothing happens?
<kenvandine> ok, i added self.server.show() after you setup the server and it shows now
<kenvandine> and i am only getting one entry :/
<kenvandine> nessita, that is part of the problem i think
<kenvandine> it does for me
<kenvandine> but the entry i have is for the server (launcher)
<kenvandine> i think one of your's is for a message
<kenvandine> how can i get it to add a message for me?
<kenvandine> does someone need to share something to me?
<kenvandine> nessita, did you get that?
<nessita> pidgin: STOP CRASHING
 * kenvandine PMsit to nessita just in case
<kenvandine> nessita, this is why it isn't doing anything when you click on it
<kenvandine>             if server_callback is not None:
<kenvandine>                 self.server.connect("server-display", server_callback)
<nessita> thisfred, alecu: ^
<nessita> kenvandine: I got that (do we know why pidgin crashes so much?)
<kenvandine> nessita, no... i didn't think anyone still used pidgin :)
<nessita> -.-
<kenvandine> :-p
<nessita> thisfred: did you get that about the server-display
<thisfred> kenvandine: so the server_callback being None is (this part of) the problem?
<kenvandine> it is why clicking on it, when it is running doesn't open the control panel
<kenvandine> when it isn't running, libindicate handles launching the app the launcher specified
<kenvandine> but once it is running, clicking that uses that callback
<thisfred> kenvandine: right, I shall set the default to a sensible, uh, default
<kenvandine> so like in the gwibber case, i use dbus to start the client
<kenvandine> since gwibber also has a separate process that is actually using the indicator
<kenvandine> same as u1
<kenvandine> thisfred, you should also show the server when you create it
<kenvandine> until you do that, it won't get the triangle indicator thing to show it is running
<kenvandine> right now it looks like that doesn't happen until there is a message to display
<kenvandine> which explains why i wasn't getting it, no messages
<kenvandine> nessita, did you share anything?
<nessita> kenvandine: I'm still working on that share
<alecu> kenvandine, to get a message in that menu, you should either 1) get a new folder shared to you by some other u1 user, and accept it in the mail it's sent to you, or 2) create a new udf in some other device.
<thisfred> kenvandine: ok, will fix that too
<kenvandine> thisfred, that might be why there are dupes too
<nessita> alecu: I'm trying to share a folder but the nautilus U1 plugin won't work
<kenvandine> do you create instantiate multiple Messaging objects?
<nessita> and the web UI does not work with FF4
<nessita> dobey: I installed ubuntuone-client-gnome, why I don't get the U1 context menu in nautilus?
<kenvandine> nessita, nautilus -q
<dobey> nessita: did you restart nautilus after installing it?
<nessita> yes
<thisfred> nessita, alecu: was there a bug for the dupes/no indicator problem already?
<nessita> but I'll retry
<dobey> then run u1sdtool -c and see if it shows up after that
<nessita> ok, done
<nessita> kenvandine: share email should be in your inbox
<kenvandine> thx
<kenvandine> so i have to accept it before i'll see the indicator?
<nessita> yes
 * kenvandine would have thought he would get a message in the indicator that someone shared something to me
<kenvandine> and let me accept it
<kenvandine> :)
<nessita> kenvandine: that makes sense, but the sharing mechanism is not good, so syncdaemon will not know about the share until you accept it server side
<alecu> I just shared a folder with nessita, kenvandine and thisfred.
<kenvandine> ok, so what should happen when i get it in the messaging menu and click on it?
<kenvandine> open it?
<nessita> open the control panel
<nessita> thisfred: right? ^
<thisfred> right, on the shares/udfs tab
<kenvandine> humm
<kenvandine> i got a notify-osd notification of the share after i accepted it
<kenvandine> but not in the messaging menu
<kenvandine> i bet it is all related to how you are creating that server
<kenvandine> essentially there should be one indicate.IndicateServer created for the service, so at startup
<kenvandine> and individual indicate.IndicateIndicator objects created for each message you display
<kenvandine> thisfred, nessita: make sense?
<nessita> yes, it does
<thisfred> yep
<nessita> thisfred: can you work on that, please?
<thisfred> I am
<nessita> kenvandine: so, the messaging issue is not related to the control panel itself. I proposed https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntu/natty/ubuntuone-control-panel/ubuntuone-control-panel-0.8.5/+merge/50933, would you be able to sponsor it?
<thisfred> alecu: so, I'll create a Messaging instance at startup, and attach it to something that lives as long as u1-client does, I guess?
<kenvandine> nessita, sure
<nessita> kenvandine: thanks!
<kenvandine> thisfred, or move the server setup out of the Messaging class?
<thisfred> kenvandine: one last question, what signature does the server callback have? no arguments?
<thisfred> kenvandine: sure, as long as we can be sure it will still be in the same process it should work right?
<kenvandine> the indicator and a timestamp
<kenvandine> yeah
<thisfred> kenvandine: so same as the message callback
<kenvandine> yup
<thisfred> cool
<alecu> thisfred, this made me remember: rye and dobey suggested reusing the same notification and update-show it (not only update). There's a bug for that #723227
<thisfred> alecu: I have that on my radar
<alecu> thisfred, I'll have to change the way notifications are being used inside the aggregator too, so let's discuss about it when you get to it.
<kenvandine> nessita, does this version need those theme changes from the design team?
<kenvandine> last i looked, those weren't merged
<thisfred> alecu: will get back to you when I do
<nessita> kenvandine: speaking of that, daniel fore mentioned I should beg for those to be packaged
<kenvandine> hehe
<nessita> in particular, I should beg you
<kenvandine> i've been watching it
<kenvandine> :)
<kenvandine> sladen was going to merge it
 * kenvandine checks on that
<nessita> kenvandine: feel yourself begged! :-P
<kenvandine> yup
<kenvandine> :)
<nessita> kenvandine: would this trace make any sense to you? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/571198/ (do not bother much, just a quick look)
<nessita> dobey: maybe you can see something there? ^
<dobey> i see invalid free
<dobey> would need more info to say where
<kenvandine> nessita, not off hand, but let apport report the bug and see what the retracers come up with
<kenvandine> it definitely needs fixing
<nessita> kenvandine: apport was not opened, and this is clean natty install. Shall I install something?
<dobey> what is liborc?
<nessita> *no idea*
<dobey> oh
<dobey> probably something streamer uses
<dobey> err, gstreamer
<dobey> a better traceback with debug packages from gdb or valgrind would probably show exactly what the issue is though
<nessita> alecu: that's a mean folder to share!
<nessita> thanks god that shares are not subscribed by default
<alecu> nessita, on a call
<thisfred> alecu: nessita: fo u1 client, is there a good place to put "run at startup" code?
<dobey> lunch time bbiab
<nessita> thisfred: what kind of code?
<nessita> thisfred: there is the syncdaemon binary and the Main() __init__ method
<kenvandine> i suspect he is talking about the indicator server
<thisfred> nessita: right, I was wondering what the best place was, it's for showing the messaging menu (the server item)
<nessita> thisfred: I would say add a handler for SYS_INIT_DONE (or similar)
<nessita> let me confirm the event name
<thisfred> nessita: thanks. And I can add that in my own code right? So I don't have to modify anything else? Sweet
<alecu> thisfred, we should do it in the main aggregator
<nessita> thisfred: SYS_INIT_DONE
<thisfred> alecu: is that one *always* present though?
<alecu> thisfred, we already have code that's executed when syncdaemon starts
<nessita> alecu: that can work too, but I'm not very familiar with the code
<thisfred> oh ok, I'll add it there
<thisfred> thanks guys
<alecu> let me find the right place...
<alecu> thisfred, StatusFrontend already sets self.messaging = Messaging()
<alecu> thisfred, I would suggest doing that initialization inside Messaging.__init__
<thisfred> alecu: right, but apparently that's causing problems, so I want to take it out of the __init__
<alecu> oh, didn't realize that.
<alecu> thisfred, what problem is it causing?
<thisfred> apparently the multiple entries in the menu
<rye> thisfred, we have a strange problem with updated couchdb-bin from backports. During my tests 2 instances of couchdb is created on lucid. This is working well though if e.g. evolution-couchdb pre-starts desktopcouch and somehow gets port first and then ubuntuone-preferences just ask desktopcouch about the port which may succeed.
<thisfred> perhaps multiple Messaging instances are created, not sure
<thisfred> rye, we may need to put a different desktopcouch in backports that picks the right binary
<thisfred> though it's strange it starts both
<thisfred> If anything I would expect it to only start the old one
<alecu> thisfred, that sounds strange... only one instance should be created.
<alecu> thisfred, let's trace this:
<rye> thisfred, well, it starts two equal instances
<thisfred> rye: I don't think I have time to work on this right now
<alecu> ubuntuone.syncdaemon.main.Main.__init__ calls start_status_listener, that creates the listener and subscribes to it.
<nessita> alecu: what seems not to be created in time is the Server instance
<thisfred> perhaps it is *all* just due to the fact that the server.show() is not called in the right place.
<alecu> that's the point where the initialization starts, by creating the StatusListener, the StatusFrontend and the Aggregator.
<thisfred> perhaps I'll fix that in a branch, and see what problems remain
<alecu> nessita, messaging.Server ?
<thisfred> magical code is magical
<nessita> alecu: I think so, yes
<thisfred> running tests now on fix branch 1
<nessita> ok, lunchtime
<nessita> brbs
<dobey> jcastro_: ping
<thisfred> alecu: https://code.launchpad.net/~thisfred/ubuntuone-client/fix-server-show/+merge/50962, but I have a hard time testing it. kenvandine: could (part of) the problem be that the indicator and the executable it opens are in a different package than the one we actually use the messaging from? Even when moving the server.show() up to be called only once and at application start, I don't see the triangle, and still see the duplicat
<thisfred> e entries.
<kenvandine> thisfred, that worked for me...
<thisfred> the server-callback that I also attached does work, so something changed
<thisfred> let's see what happens when this lands in nightlies, perhaps having a different version of the package installed interferes
<alecu> thisfred, looking
<thisfred> alecu, is there a good way to kill *everything* related to u1-client, and even remove the entry from the msging menu?
<thisfred> uninstalling I suppose, let me try that
<nessita> thisfred: and restarting the messaging service
<thisfred> right, just found that out :)
<nessita> ralsina: hey there! can you make a second review for a contributor's branch? https://code.launchpad.net/~chris-ascentsoftware/ubuntuone-control-panel/fixes_715820/+merge/50417
<thisfred> then adding everything to PYTHONPATH I gyess
<ralsina> nessita: sure
<nessita> thanks!
<alecu> thisfred, looks fine, I'm testing it right now.
<thisfred> alecu: I know the server callback worked, but it looks like either the Messaging instance is not created at startup, *or* we're still not doing everything right to make it show up as running in the menu. Or something else is wrong :)
<alecu> thisfred, it's working for me as intended.
<alecu> thisfred, are you still on maverick?
<thisfred> really? Ah yes
<thisfred> that may be it
<alecu> let me try trunk
<thisfred> Coool
<alecu> thisfred, and trunk does not work, so this branch seems to fix this for me.
<alecu> thisfred, I'm approving!
<thisfred> I had natty somewhat working on friday with a downgraded xorg, only unity crashed after a minute or so
<thisfred> alecu: awesome, thanks!
<thisfred> nessita: https://code.launchpad.net/~thisfred/ubuntuone-client/fix-server-show/+merge/50962 fixes the bugs ken reported
<nessita> thisfred: awesome, I'll review
<alecu> thisfred, I've approved, and now I'm running the unit tests :-)
<thisfred> haha
<thisfred> well, at least I ran those ;)
<alecu> thisfred, also: make sure to add the bug# to the branch.
<thisfred> yeah, I asked but got no answer: nessita is there a bug for this?
<dobey> can i get a second review on https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/libubuntuone/print-no-tokens/+merge/50802 please?
<thisfred> dobey: on it
<thisfred> dobey: approved
<dobey> cheers
<nessita> thisfred: I don't think so, can you please open one? ken is busy right now I think
<thisfred> sure
 * alecu is going to have some lunch and take a walk.
<alecu> thisfred: "only unity crashed after a minute or so" <- that used to happen to me while alt-tabbing
<alecu> thisfred, but on an ati chipset
<thisfred> it happens when I open the first application I think
<alecu> I had to configure the compiz window switcher to show icons instead of thumbnails, and now it -mostly- works.
<thisfred> upgrading again, who knows
<thisfred> ah, perhaps that's a clue
<alecu> best of lucks!
<thisfred> I tried unity --reset, but that never seems to work entirely either
<nessita> thisfred: can you please have a single # pylint: disable=W0613 in messaging.py?
<kenvandine> thisfred, i am building your branch, see how it works for me
<thisfred> nessita: sure
<nessita> thisfred: so you can have the disable, the 2 functions, and the enable
<thisfred> nessita: I like to isolate them as much as possible, so if the need for them disappears it is easier to remove them locally, but it's probably an illusion that anyone will ever look at removing them ;)
<nessita> :-)
<kenvandine> thisfred, ok, your branch adds the server fine for me
<thisfred> nessita: alecu I'm also changing the server callback (but not the messages themselves) to not open the volumes tab, but just the control panel, I think that makes more sense
<kenvandine> but i am still not getting any individual indicators under it
<thisfred> kenvandine: awesome, thanks for testing
<thisfred> ah
<kenvandine> thisfred, it does open the control panel though :)
<kenvandine> i accepted a share
<kenvandine> the evil one from alecu
<kenvandine> :)
<kenvandine> didn't get anything
<thisfred> kenvandine: ah, you don't get one on accepting, only when someone offers
<thisfred> alecu: can you offer something else to ken?
<kenvandine> oh...
<kenvandine> alecu, something smaller this time :)
<thisfred> you don;t have to accept it to test the messaging ;)
<nessita> thisfred: you do!@
<nessita> you don; t have to subscribe to it ;-)
<thisfred> eh no
<nessita> if you don't accept it, syncdaemon never knows about it
<thisfred> you just have to see that you get a message and that clicking on it opens the control panel on the volumes tab (and removes the message)
<thisfred> huh?
<thisfred> that's just not true
<nessita> thisfred: exactly. You don't get the message if you don't accept it
<nessita> thisfred: how come is not true?
<thisfred> I just got a message when alecu sent me a share
<thisfred> I'm pretty sure
<nessita> thisfred: you accept it in the web
<nessita> otherwise is impossible (tm)
<thisfred> hmm, maybe I confused the email with a message then?
<kenvandine> it is confusing to me that you would get a message in the indicator if you already accepted it in an email
<kenvandine> seems redundant
<thisfred> if that is the case, using the messaging menu for this is pointless
<thisfred> kenvandine: exactly
<nessita> kenvandine: one thing is to accept a share, and another is subscribing to it in your device
<kenvandine> so i guess the messaging menu message is just that there is something you accepted that you might want to subscribe too?
<nessita> thisfred, kenvandine: accepting is not the same as subscribing to it
<thisfred> sure
<kenvandine> i really think you need to find a way to make the messaging menu replace the need for that email
<thisfred> but I though accepting a share was also part of the messaging menu
<nessita> kenvandine: in this cycle, there is no way to do it
<thisfred> thought
<alecu> kenvandine, yes, we would like to tackle that for the next cycle.
<kenvandine> ok
<nessita> kenvandine: think about people you want to share something to but they don't have an U! account
<nessita> U1*
<kenvandine> as someone that hasn't reviewed the plans for this... it is rather confusing
<kenvandine> so i suspect users will get confused too
<thisfred> nessita: well the web UI way doesn't need to go away, but for people who do it would be more convenient
<kenvandine> nessita, agreed the email shouldn't go away
<kenvandine> i hate opening a browser for anything :)
<alecu> the thing is that subscribing (both to shares and to udfs) is per device... maybe it's not clear, but we have to work on improving it.
<nessita> kenvandine, thisfred: right. We have an architectural problem with shares, the share as an object is not created in the server until is accepted. SO syncdaemon will not get any notification until that happens
<kenvandine> and i just noticed the "more" button isn't working in firefox, i guess that is the bug nessita was talking about where it doesn't work in FF4
<alecu> the messaging menu currently only shows new shares and udfs pending subscription.
<thisfred> nessita: ok, I had everything backwards, as per usual ;)
<nessita> kenvandine: yes, it is. FF4 and our web UI are going thru a fase
<kenvandine> ok, so thisfred... after understanding that...i can still say i never got that "subscription" message in the indicator
<alecu> kenvandine, so, it's not showing the subscription, and not showing an arrow.
<thisfred> kenvandine: right, but the thing is, you only get it once, and that would happen right after you accept it
<alecu> those two things are surely related.
<kenvandine> it is showing an arrow now
<alecu> thisfred, perhaps you can add debugging logs for both
<kenvandine> and clicking on it while running raises the control panel
<thisfred> which makes it even clunkier
<kenvandine> thisfred, when i accept the share in the web UI, i got a notify-osd notification of the share
<kenvandine> but nothing in the messaging menu
<thisfred> kenvandine: with this new version?
<thisfred> hmmm
<kenvandine> yes
<nessita> thisfred: good news is that the control panel is opened
<nessita> kenvandine: can you please try, with thisfred's branch running, to do u1sdtool -q
<thisfred> yeah, at least I fixed half the problems
<nessita> kenvandine: in my case, the messaging entry is duplicated when SD is not running
<kenvandine> ok, quit and only have one entry
<nessita> guh
<nessita> I have two :-/
<kenvandine> :/
<nessita> kenvandine: do you have the new control panel package? the one you sponsored
<alecu> nessita, perhaps you've "make installed" the control panel o u1-client?
<alecu> *or
<nessita> alecu: nopes, and I even uninstalled eveyrthing :-/
<alecu> and you have a dangling .desktop or something similar?
<kenvandine> nessita, i do
<kenvandine> i always only install from packages
<kenvandine> i don't trust uninstalls of stuff i installed from source
 * kenvandine adds some print statements
<nessita> I can reproduce every time. When shutting down syncdaemon from thisfred's branch, bang, 2 entries
<alecu> kenvandine, anyway, the entries in the messaging menu are put there at the moment that syncdaemon finds out that there are new folders.
<alecu> kenvandine, if you shut down syncdaemon, then those entries will not appear again.
<alecu> (unless someone shares a different folder, or you create an udf in a different device)
<kenvandine> thisfred,  your still creating the server in Messaging
<kenvandine> so does that happen on ever new message?
<alecu> no: Messaging is created at syncdaemon start
<kenvandine> ok
<kenvandine> so what adds the indicators?
<thisfred> Messaging.show_message
<kenvandine> oh, just saw that
<thisfred> kenvandine: I removed the server.show() from there, does it also need one after all?
<kenvandine> no
<thisfred> ok
<nessita> dobey: https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-client/better-debug/+merge/50967
<kenvandine> nessita, can you share something again?
<nessita> kenvandine: sure
<kenvandine> thx
<kenvandine> i added some debugging
<Geoffrey2> hey folks, I'm trying to get files to synch to the Ubuntu One cloud, having zero success with it......
<nessita> kenvandine: sent
<Geoffrey2> i'm not even getting an option to synch when I right click on any of my folders
<kenvandine> thx
<nessita> Geoffrey2: what system are you running?
<Geoffrey2> Ubuntu 10.10, Gnome desktop
<nessita> Geoffrey2: do you know how to use a terminal?
<nessita> Geoffrey2: you can open one going to Accessories -> Terminal. There, type:
<nessita> u1sdtool -s
<nessita> and paste the output in http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/, and give me the resulting URL please
<kenvandine> weird, i set logging to debug and i am not getting any of my messages
<kenvandine> it is like show_message isn't getting called
<nessita> kenvandine: did you accept the share via web?
<kenvandine> yes
<kenvandine> nessita, can you send me another please?
<nessita> kenvandine: sure
<kenvandine> thx
<nessita> kenvandine: done
<Geoffrey2> nessita, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/571292/
<nessita> Geoffrey2: your syncdaemon seems like is just starting
<nessita> Geoffrey2: seems like it was not running before you run that command
<nessita> Geoffrey2: can you please paste the contents of the log file located at: ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log?
<kenvandine> nessita, no email yet
<Geoffrey2> now, one or two days ago, someone in #ubuntu tried to help me with this by linking me to a set of instructions by, Joshua Hoover, I believe, on how to totally remove and reinstall Ubuntu One...I didn't notice at first the instructions were from late 2009, and the process never created a new Ubuntu One folder....
<nessita> kenvandine: iI'll re share
<thisfred> dobey: what is the recommended way to handle noun numbers in i18n? I know single/plural is too simplistic for many languages, but is there a way to have gettext do lookups based on the number so the l10n-ers can figure it out?
<nessita> Geoffrey2: not creating the Ubuntu One folder is correct
<thisfred> or do we just ignore languages like Polish?
<nessita> Geoffrey2: can you please show me the contents of the log file I mentioned before?
<thisfred> this all in relation to bug #723327
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 723327 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Singular form is incorrect in notification (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/723327
<Geoffrey2> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/571294/
<Geoffrey2> nessita, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/571294/
<nessita> Geoffrey2: nice! let me ask for help. verterok, ping
<dobey> thisfred: you mean like "monkey" vs. "monkeys" case? or what?
<thisfred> dobey: exactly
<dobey> thisfred: ngettext
<thisfred> thx, I'll look that up
<dobey> gettext.ngettext ()
<dobey> that would be in python i guess
<thisfred> awesome
<verterok> nessita: whatsup?
<nessita> verterok: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/571294/
<nessita> verterok: isn't syncdaemon supposed to create the Ubuntu One dir itself?
<dobey> thisfred: ngettext ("%d monkey", "%d monkeys", num_monkeys)
<thisfred> right
<thisfred> or dngettext since we use dgettext
<verterok> nessita: yes
<dobey> thisfred: and gettext has built-in support for weird plural cases in some languages
<thisfred> right, that's what I was hoping
<nessita> verterok: so how do you explain the trace in that pastebin?
<dobey> well yeah, dngettext depending on how/where it's used
<verterok> nessita: which version of the client?
<nessita> verterok: maverick
<nessita> verterok: the user with problems is Geoffrey2, he said he's running Ubuntu 10.10, Gnome desktop
<verterok> nessita: the user might have partially removed syncdaemon internal directories?
<nessita> verterok: such as?
<verterok> nessita: looks like syncdaemon thinks the metadata is in "None" version
<nessita> Geoffrey2: what set of instructions did you follow?
<nessita> verterok: and what does that mean?
<verterok> nessita: probably a rm -Rf or something which left the directories in bad state
<nessita> Geoffrey2: let me know when you're here
<verterok> nessita: I don't really remember all the different combinations/layouts and the migration paths, but looks like syncdaemon thinks the metadata is in version None/0
<verterok> nessita: need to take a deep look at the code
<nessita> verterok: ok, I'll check what set of instructions Geoffrey2 used to reset his account
<verterok> nessita: oh, account reset(?)
<nessita> sortof
<verterok> nessita: probably something was left around that's confusing syncdaemon
<nessita> maybe
<Geoffrey2> im here
<nessita> Geoffrey2: what instructions did you follow to reset your account?
<Geoffrey2> looking for it...
<Geoffrey2> got it.... http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=8146023&postcount=2
<kenvandine> thisfred, ping
<thisfred> kenvandine: pong
<kenvandine> i think the problem is you aren't keeping a reference to the indicator created
<kenvandine>  in __init__, there was a self.indicators = {}
<kenvandine>  but never used
<kenvandine>  i changed that to a list and tried appending the indicator to it in show_messages
<kenvandine>  but now it never seems to be calling my code
<nessita> joshuahoover: ping
<nessita> verterok: the instructions used were http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=8146023&postcount=2
<nessita> verterok: do they sound correct?
<thisfred> kenvandine: looking
<kenvandine> thisfred, before i added it i had it printing out my debug statements, but now it isn't... not sure why
<kenvandine> thisfred, this is hard code to debug
<thisfred> kenvandine: ah, but it is, it keeps the reference outside of messaging though: show_message returns an indicator
<verterok> nessita: looks correct, I'ld suggest running the cleanup/reset steps again (and pastebin the output of the commands, in case something is failing and leaving cruft behind)
<kenvandine> oh
<thisfred> kenvandine: and I agree it's hard to debug, but I blame the magic in libindicator. It's fine to blame my code back :) If I can improve something there I'd be glad to
<kenvandine> hehe, not pointing blame
<kenvandine> just having to get shares sent, etc
<nessita> Geoffrey2: the instructions look correct, can you please run the cleanup/reset steps again (and pastebin the output of the commands, in case something is failing)
<kenvandine> and my logging output gets randomly eaten
<kenvandine> and i can't see why
<Geoffrey2> nessita, any flag I need to attach to the commands to get output?
<nessita> dobey: changes pushed to better-debug
<nessita> Geoffrey2: nopes
<thisfred> kenvandine: what I do is take one of the tests that mocks the indicator, and then turn the mocking off by commenting out a mocker.patch line
<kenvandine> thisfred, good idea
<Geoffrey2> ok, from step 1?
<thisfred> that will make all the tests fail, so I can't forget to undo the commenting either ;)
<kenvandine> :)
<nessita> Geoffrey2: just run one by one and then, before running the app itself, show me the outcome
<kenvandine> thisfred, but that is probably hard to do without all the u1 dev tools stuff installed
<thisfred> kenvandine: you'll also have to put in a pdb or something else to make the code stop when the message is shown
<kenvandine> i am doing this from my running package
<nessita> Geoffrey2: yes. quit the  Ubuntu One client would be: u1sdtool -q
<nessita> Geoffrey2: in a terminal, I mean
<thisfred> kenvandine: yeah, not sure how much of that will work with vanilla test tools
<kenvandine> yeah
<kenvandine> anyway
<Geoffrey2> hmm, I may never have actually quit the client the first time....
<thisfred> kenvandine: worth trying though, if you have twistedtrial installed
<kenvandine>         self.messaging.show_message(share.other_visible_name)
<kenvandine> it isn't doing anything with the indicator that is returned
<thisfred> kenvandine: I removed the redundant self.indicators
<thisfred> hmm, now I've gone and confused myself
<kenvandine> so you need to add a reference to it somewhere
<kenvandine> hehe
<kenvandine> you still had self.indicators in messaging.py
<kenvandine> but didn't add anything too it
<kenvandine> thisfred, i think that is the current problem
<thisfred> yep, looks like it. Possibly someone removed it because it looked redundant
<kenvandine> yeah
<thisfred> I'll add it back in messaging
<thisfred> where others fear to tread
<kenvandine> :)
<kenvandine> i tried doing it... but then it never seemed to get called
<kenvandine> can't tell why
<Geoffrey2> nessita, now, Passwords and Encryption Keys isn't under the applications menu in 10.10, it's under System/Preferences....are the rest of the steps for that the same?
<kenvandine> but i guess that is easier for you to test
<nessita> Geoffrey2: I guess so
<thisfred> kenvandine: there is something seriously weird with trunk, I think some conflict merges went wrong or something like that
<kenvandine> thisfred, ugh... hate it when that happens
<kenvandine> but could explain stuff
<thisfred> I think it's probably my own stupid mistake though, I don't see anyone else touching this code in the history. Fixing.
<kenvandine> the idea of needing to keep a reference to it is a little foreign when python hacking though
<kenvandine> i think everyone that has integrated anything python in the messaging menu has missed that
<Geoffrey2> nessita, ok, I'll have to come back tomorrow when I have more free time, but I'm not sure this accomplshed anything...u1sdtool is generating the same error message
<nessita> Geoffrey2: ok, come back tomorrow and ping me
<Geoffrey2> i didn't get any error messages doing those steps except the obvious error that Ubuntu One folder didn't exist...which it didn't, and still doesn't
<nessita> Geoffrey2: the Ubuntu One folder should be created automatically
<nessita> dobey: did I mention I fix the better-debug branch?
<nessita> thisfred, kenvandine: did you find out what the problem is?
<joshuahoover> nessita: pong
<thisfred> nessita: yeah, I think so
<thisfred> nessita: I think something went wrong with my last branch last  week
<thisfred> I seem to be missing some changes, and I'm pretty sure it got merged, so I must have done something wrong
<nessita> thisfred: ah
<dobey> nessita: yes, but i am trying to get a banshee feature done before freeze
<nessita> thisfred: the exact same thing happened to me with a u1client branch
<nessita> dobey: ok, no problem
<thisfred> nessita:  weird and pretty worrying
<nessita> thisfred: indeed
<thisfred> dobey: any idea why this branch (still says merged) is not in trunk? https://code.launchpad.net/~thisfred/ubuntuone-client/lp-702055/+merge/48987
<thisfred> dobey: the last entry says u1autopilot failed the tests
<thisfred> looks like it was set to merged manually, maybe>
<thisfred> ?
<thisfred> kenvandine: looks like a branch got lost. I thought I was going crazy
<thisfred> or am I looking at the wrong trunk perhaps
<dobey> thisfred: no, something screwed up. that branch is merged though
<dobey> thisfred: what is missing?
<dobey> also, that was 2 weeks ago
<thisfred> maybe I am going nuts
<thisfred> dobey: nm
<dobey> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntuone-control-tower/ubuntuone-client/trunk/revision/854
<thisfred> dobey: yeah no I think I found the problem.
<thisfred> means I do need a closure
<thisfred> oh well
<nessita> thisfred: your branch does seems landed
<nessita> thisfred: when merging it into trunk I get no changes
<thisfred> nessita: yeah that's not the problem
<thisfred> It was an unlikely explanation for a weird phenomenon: I found a likelier one:
<nessita> shoot
<thisfred> Shares are broken, but UDFs work, I bet you and alecu always used UDFs to test, whereas Ken used shares ...
<thisfred> We do keep a reference for the UDFs message around since we only ever have one udfs message for which we update the count when necessary
<thisfred> This is what happens when I stop working on something for 2 weeks, I forget everything I knew
<nessita> thisfred: indeed, I used UDFs
<kenvandine> nessita, i just logged out and back in... i got two U1 entries in the messaging menu for a few seconds
<kenvandine> until syncdaemon started
<kenvandine> nessita, so you aren't crazy :)
<nessita> kenvandine: of course I'm not crazy! :-D
<kenvandine> :-D
<kenvandine> the dupe went away quickly here though
<nessita> kenvandine: as soon as SD starts, I thikn
<nessita> think*
<kenvandine> yes
<nessita> kenvandine: I notice it mor since I start syncdaemon by hand
<nessita> I don't have it as a startup app
<thisfred> nessita, alecu, kenvandine : r891 of https://code.launchpad.net/~thisfred/ubuntuone-client/fix-server-show/+merge/50962 has changed quite a bit and hopefully fixes the issue for shares as well as UDFs. (Ken: I now keep reference to all indicators in a list, and remove them from the callback, initial testing indicates this works)
<kenvandine> thisfred, thx
<kenvandine> i'll test it out in a few
<thisfred> awesome, thanks for all your help on this
<nessita> kenvandine: ask for shares to me, I'm happy to do th,m
<verterok> nessita, dobey: are we going to get a u1-client release (natty) for tomorrow?
<nessita> verterok: I think dobey was working on that today, let's confirm
<verterok> nessita: just wondering if revno >= 888 will be included :)
<nessita> verterok: you should confirm with dobey. DO you have something you don't want to be released?
<verterok> nessita: nope, I want ot be sure revno 888 is included :)
<nessita> dobey: ^
<verterok> dobey: are we getting revno 888 of u1-client in natty for tomorrow release?
<dobey> is it in trunk?
<dobey> i haven't done the release yet, so if it's already in trunk, the answer is 'yes'
<dobey> i'm trying to finish up this banshee feature first
<verterok> dobey: awesome, thanks!
<dobey> sigh, i really do not like git :(
<thisfred> nessita: AAAARGH
<nessita> thisfred: WHAT HAPPENED?
<thisfred> I just finished the singular/plural thing, only to find alecu just did it :(
<nessita> rhi
<nessita> thisfred: NO WAY
<nessita> thisfred: alecu commented in the bug report
<thisfred> and I approved the branch he did it on
<thisfred> haha
<nessita> you didn't see that? he even mentioned that in this channel, this morning
<thisfred> must have been before I showed up
<thisfred> nessita: anyway, he did it wrong, so my changes are still better
<thisfred> if a little unnecessary :)
<thisfred> but a ping would be nice if someone takes a bug away from me :)
<thisfred> I'm glad to see it wasn't completely wasted though
<nessita> :-)
<thisfred> I'm still proposing it
<thisfred> nessita:  https://code.launchpad.net/~thisfred/ubuntuone-client/fix-lp-723327/+merge/51009
<thisfred> and dobey maybe, since he pointed me to the right way to do it. (Yes, that will make you think twice about helping me again ;)
<nessita> thisfred: I trade a review, if you are up to https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/fix-buttons/+merge/51012
<nessita> ralsina: ping
<ralsina> nessita: ponele
<nessita> ralsina: today, at the stand up, people was wondering if we should be booking tickets for the BA sprint (in particularly people traveling from the states)
<ralsina> nessita: I am waiting for marianna's response
<ralsina> I think tomorrow there will be a green light for booking.
<nessita> ralsina: ah, ok. Do we know which hotel we're staying in? (pure curiosity)
<ralsina> nessita: no, that's one of the things where I need her help
<nessita> ah
<ralsina> Lst sprint it was the ramada inn in olivos, IIRC
<nessita> ralsina: yeah, becasue it was really close to facundobatista's and verterok's house
<ralsina> and mine
<nessita> ralsina: maybe in this case we should be near you and/or alecu
<nessita> ah
<nessita> thisfred: ping
<ralsina> nessita: it's 15 minutes from mine, but very far for alecu
<thisfred> nessita: pong
<nessita> ah
<nessita> ralsina: are you working a bit longer?
<ralsina> nessita: yes
<thisfred> nessita: pong pong?
<ralsina> nessita: and I will do some work late tonight, so if you need reviews or whatever just ask
<nessita> thisfred: I'm looking at your branch. Did you removed the translation capabilities from some strings?
<nessita> ralsina: yes please! https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/fix-buttons/+merge/51012
<thisfred> I don't think I did
<thisfred> nessita: If I did that's a mistake
<ralsina> nessita: I was already reviewing that one :-)
<nessita> thisfred: the strings no longer have the Q_()
<nessita> thisfred: for exmaple, FINAL_UPLOADED
<nessita> ralsina: awesome!
<thisfred> nessita: they now have N_() right?
<nessita> nopes, they now are nothing
<thisfred> wth
<nessita> FINAL_UPLOADED_M = \
<nessita>     "%(total_uploaded_files)d files were uploaded to your personal cloud."
<thisfred> eh, that string should be gone completely
<thisfred> eh no
<thisfred> wait
<thisfred> I am going nuts
<thisfred> nessita: the thing is
<thisfred> we need to do the l10n and thus the i18n when we know the number
<nessita> thisfred: and I don't think that this will work:
<nessita>         if upload_done:
<nessita>             format_args = {'total_uploaded_files': upload_done}
<nessita>             parts.append(N_(FINAL_UPLOADED_S, FINAL_UPLOADED_M,
<nessita>                             upload_done) % format_args)
<nessita> thisfred: since the strings to translate are generated statically
<thisfred> nessita: since different languages handle plurality very differently
<thisfred> nessita: that's what ngettext/dngettext is for
<thisfred> nessita: the only thing I am not sure about, is whether N_ breaks the automatic launchpad extraction
<thisfred> for that matter I thought it had to be _ always, so I wonder if Q_ works, or if we configured that somewhere
<thisfred> nessita: but that's the reason the i18n moved into the methods itself
<thisfred> for instance in polish 1 < n < 10  has a different plural than n > 10 (I think, the exact numbers may be different)
<thisfred> nessita: hello?
<nessita> thisfred: but but but
<thisfred> hehe
<thisfred> nessita: I don't see the strings from alecu's branch in launchpad, so I'm guessing the Q_ does not work either
 * thisfred looks into launchpad extraction
<nessita> the strings to translate will not be generated in this case
#ubuntuone 2011-02-24
<dobey> later all
<joejc18> if i cancel my "free" trial do i get my $1 back?
<joejc18> sooo... no?
<84XAAAATU> joejc18, yes
<beuno> joejc18, that $1 should of been immediately reimbursed
<joejc18> how much would it costs to share my entire 80gb music library?
<beuno> joejc18, it's 2.99/month for each 20gb
<beuno> so about 12/month
<beuno> less if you get the annual plan
<intrader> Anyone, I have a problem with ubuntuone. The Gnome applet does not start anymore. This stopped  working after using u1sdtool --connect.
<joejc18> whats the best way to share my Music folder.... symlinks dont seem to work
<duanedesign> hello joejc18
<duanedesign> intrader: what version of Ubuntu are you using?
<duanedesign> joejc18: you should be able to just righ-click and select 'Sync With Ubuntu One'
<duanedesign> joejc18: do you want to sync it, or share the folder with other Ubuntu One user?
<joejc18> i want to have all my music on my phone
<duanedesign> ahh
<duanedesign> ok
<duanedesign> joejc18: if you are doing the music share on your mobile that folder is ~/.ubuntuone/Purchased from Ubuntu One
<duanedesign> joejc18: but you should be able to right-click the music folder and select "Sync this folder"
<duanedesign> joejc18: This will copy your music into your personal cloud, and then it's all available for streaming.
<joejc18> what do i need to have installed to be able to do that?
<duanedesign> on your computer, Just Ubuntu One. On your phone...I use isub
<duanedesign> But I think their are Ubuntu One branded apps
<joejc18> no i have no option when i right click
<duanedesign> joejc18: what version of Ubuntu are you running?
<joejc18> mint
<joejc18> ... 10
<duanedesign> does that use Gnome or KDE?
<joejc18> gnome its ubuntu 10.10 minus the annoying things the devs do like make the update manger popup randomly
<duanedesign> joejc18: ok
<duanedesign> joejc18: can you open a Terminal and run this command:  dpkg -l ubuntuone-client
<joejc18> pastebin?
<duanedesign> i just need the verison
<duanedesign> ii  ubuntuone-clie 1.5.4-0ubuntu1 Ubuntu One client
<duanedesign> do you get that?
<joejc18> ii  ubuntuone-clie 1.4.5-0ubuntu1 Ubuntu One client
<duanedesign> hmm,, ook
<duanedesign> joejc18: ok how about
<duanedesign> dpkg -l ubuntuone-client-gnome
<joejc18> ii  ubuntuone-clie 1.4.5-0ubuntu1 Ubuntu One client GNOME integration
<duanedesign> ok
<duanedesign> joejc18: you can always use the command line tool for Ubuntu One until we figure out what the deal is. The command to add your music folder would be:  u1sdtool --create-folder=/home/joe/Music
<duanedesign> the Music folder is in your Home directory?
<duanedesign> i.e. not on a seperate data partition
<joejc18> yep its in my home directory
<duanedesign> do any folders in your Home directory have that option on right-clivk
<duanedesign> click?*
<joejc18> nope
<joejc18> what should happen after i enter that command?
<duanedesign> you can run the command:   u1sdtool --list-folders
<duanedesign> to confirm it is syncing
<duanedesign> that command lists all synced folders
<joejc18> its still doing the first command but it has no output so im wondering whats happening
<joejc18>  when i run u1sdtool --list-folders i get "Oops, an error ocurred:
<joejc18> Traceback (most recent call last):
<joejc18> Failure: dbus.exceptions.DBusException: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.
<joejc18> joe@hp-mint ~ $
<duanedesign> it will likely take a bit for it to add the folder
<duanedesign> joejc18: can you check the Startup Applications
<duanedesign> System > Preferences > Startup Applications
<joejc18> what am i looking for?
<duanedesign> joejc18: and see if their is an Ubuntu One entry
<joejc18> yep
<joejc18> i didnt think things could add themselfs to start up automatically
<duanedesign> /bin/sh -c '[ -d "$HOME/Ubuntu One" ] && ubuntuone-launch'
<duanedesign> something like that
<joejc18> /bin/sh -c '[ -d "$HOME/Ubuntu One" ] && ubuntuone-launch'
<duanedesign> yep
<heyboy> hello, how do I see bookmarks stored in my Ubuntuone account?
<joejc18> heyboy, https://one.ubuntu.com/dashboard/
<duanedesign> hello heyboy
<joejc18> err maybe not
<heyboy> its not there. only tabs for Dashboard, Files, Contacts, Notes and Account are displayed.
<joejc18> i remember seeing it somewhere
<heyboy> hello duanedesign
<duanedesign> heyboy: you can go to the address:  file:///home/YOURUSERNAME/.local/share/desktop-couch/couchdb.html
<duanedesign> and see your CoouchDB databases
<heyboy> thanks, let me check
<joejc18> ubuntu one can sell me space but cant save the information they need to charge me for the service?
<duanedesign> joejc18: one.ubuntu.com and the Ubuntu One Preferences shows you how much of your storage you are using. i.e 5.2 GB Used (10.4%)
<joejc18> im adding 20gb and i needed to reenter my card info. that makes no sense to me
<duanedesign> ahh, i seee
<duanedesign> yeah, that seems kinda silly
<joejc18> 1 last stupid question: why does it make every single folder before uploading any files?
<duanedesign> joejc18: It does metadata(folders) before content.
<joejc18> my music folder has 567 folders
<duanedesign> there are a couple ways to keep track of the queue if you want
<joejc18> how 0_0
<duanedesign> I like:  u1sdtool --waiting-metadata | wc -l
<duanedesign> and:   u1sdtool --waiting-content | wc -l
<duanedesign> those will give you the number of items in each queue
<duanedesign> also a neat application is magicicada
<joejc18>  $ u1sdtool --waiting-metadata | wc -l 10996 <--whats that number
<duanedesign> the number of items in the metadata queue
<duanedesign> you can take off the '| wc -l'  to see a little more detail on each item
<joejc18> thats a lot
<duanedesign> yep, the initial sync of a large folder usually takes a little bit
<duanedesign> if you can I would leave the computer on while it syncs. There is a small amount of overhead that must be done each time you shut down and start up.
<joejc18> my computer is always on
<duanedesign> :)
<joejc18> if this works how i hope its much cheaper than buying a 128gb micro sd to store my music on my phone and it potentially more useful
<duanedesign> joejc18: if you can hang out for a bit rye should be in soon and he might be able to help you with the right-click menu issue you are having
<joejc18> i like the command line, its fine without it
<JamesTait> OHAI!
<duanedesign> hello joejc18
<duanedesign> oops
<duanedesign> hello JamesTait
<joejc18> hello duanedesign ...
<JamesTait> Hey duanedesign. :)
<duanedesign> :)
<duanedesign> hello everyone
<duanedesign> i see rye popped in as well
<rye> duanedesign, hello!
<duanedesign> rye: hello
<Geoffrey2> hmmm, is verterok actually here?
<Geoffrey2> verterok, ping
<rye> Geoffrey2, i suppose verterok will be available later today, in 3-4 hours
<Geoffrey2> okie doke....thought I'd stop by before I called it a night and see if anyone else wanted to take a shot at figuring out how to get Ubuntu One working on my laptop....
<rye> Geoffrey2, I am all ears, bug# or description of what's not working?
<Geoffrey2> rye, I get no synch options on any of my folders....
<rye> Geoffrey2, what ubuntuone & ubuntu versions are you running? Are you referring to nautilus menus which have no ubuntuone methods? No sync, no publish, no share, etc. ?
<Geoffrey2> well, it's Ubuntu 10.10, 32 bit, Gnome desktop
<Geoffrey2> yes, right clicking on the folders doesn't give me any option to sync with the cloud
<rye> Geoffrey2, ok, let's try the quick route - Alt+F2 (run) "nautilus -q" (w/o quotes) - this will kill all nautilus windows and when you start it again it should pick up ubuntuone options, if it is running
<Geoffrey2> they had me do a complete uninstall and reinstall, because the diagnostics indicated a configuration error somewhere, they said
<Geoffrey2> that's the problem, apparently it's not
<Geoffrey2> rye, when they had me do a u1sdtool -s, this is the output, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/571615/
<rye> Geoffrey2, aha!
<rye> Geoffrey2, could you please run /usr/lib/ubuntuone-client/ubuntuone-syncdaemon directly in the terminal and see what it outputs?
<Geoffrey2> here's the syncdaemon log.... http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/571616/
<rye> Geoffrey2, has ubuntuone file sync ever worked for you?
<Geoffrey2> never
<Geoffrey2> I have contacts, but those could easily be uploaded from the droid phone I have the Ubuntu One client on, rather than the laptop
<rye> Geoffrey2, okay, let's reset it completely (i suppose what you were given originally). So, you have all packages reinstalled, that's good. Now could you do the following in the terminal: mv ~/.local/share/ubuntuone/syncdaemon ~/syncdaemon_metadata
<Geoffrey2> done
<rye> could you please look at syncdaemon_metadata folder in your /home/jeffrey , does it contain folder named fsm ?
<rye> Geoffrey2, anyway, try u1sdtool --status now
<Geoffrey2> ok, one folder, vm...inside that is 0.bkp and shares
<rye> Geoffrey2, wow, i don't even know what metadata version is that
<Geoffrey2> ok...state: READY, connection: not user with network, description: ready to connect, connected, error, and online are all FALSE
<Geoffrey2> the queues are idle
<rye> Geoffrey2, now try to connect - u1sdtool --connect
<Geoffrey2> verterok's take at the time was....  nessita: I don't really remember all the different combinations/layouts and the migration paths, but looks like syncdaemon thinks the metadata is in version None/0
<rye> Geoffrey2, since file sync has not been working at all since the beginning i decided that resetting the metadata to known initial state (i.e. removing) will be faster. And by the way we have a backup of your metadata.
<rye> Geoffrey2, i mean you have a backup in ~/syncdaemon_metadata folder
<Geoffrey2> ok....QUEUE MANAGER, With User With Network, Processing Queues, Connected and Online are both TRUE
<rye> Geoffrey2, okay, now try to put a file in Ubuntu One folder
<Geoffrey2> ok, done....
<rye> Geoffrey2, now see whether it is online now - https://one.ubuntu.com/files/
<Geoffrey2> I saw two arrows, and now I have a green check mark on the upper right corner of the icon
<Geoffrey2> yeah, it uploaded.... :)
<duanedesign> joejc18: I notice Geoffery had a similar problem to you. Something we did not try but rye recommended. Alt+F2 (run) "nautilus -q" (w/o quotes) - this will  kill all nautilus windows and when you start it again it should pick up ubuntuone options, if it  is running
<Geoffrey2> thanks rye, that fixed it....
<rye> Geoffrey2, okay, are there ubuntuone-related entries in nautilus now?
<Geoffrey2> yes
<Geoffrey2> and my music folder is syncing now
<Geoffrey2> which is great, since I'm paying $3.99/month to stream it...  :)
<rye> Geoffrey2, could you please archive ~/syncdaemon_metadata folder and send it to ubuntuone-support@canonical.com, I'd like to have a look at the metadata info
<Geoffrey2> rye, sent
<Geoffrey2> I desperately need sleep, so I'm heading out for the night...thanks for the help, rye
<rye> Geoffrey2, ok, you will get an autoreply and then we'll get back to you if we have something to say
<duanedesign> rye: funny that came up again
<duanedesign> i was just helping a user with a similar issue
<rye> duanedesign, metadata update from None?
<duanedesign> he ended up liking the u1sdtool so was not so concerned about getting the right-click working
<duanedesign> rye: no, sorry. No right-click menu
<duanedesign> i did not even think about restarting Nautilus
<rye> duanedesign, ah, latest versions of nautilus plugins do probe for ubuntuone dbus on nautilus startup. Since nautilus enables disables plugins on startup only it is possible that syncdaemon has not yet been started. Which disables the plugin
<rye> and which does not make much sense since then my nautilus would also be broken... hmm
<rye> let me check
<duanedesign> aha
<duanedesign> this user was also on 10.10
<duanedesign> FWIW
<duanedesign> ill, brb, breakfast time
<rye> duanedesign, aha! it checks whether syncdaemon is around every time
<rye> ... every time it wants to get menu or file info such as emblem or location bar, hm, why can it be stuck?
<karni> good morning!
<duanedesign> hello karni
<karni> hi duanedesign ! :)
<karni> enjoying Polish trains is virtually impossible. they didn't have that 'plane-like-comfort' car/waggon :<. and for 8+ hours I was almost productiveless. not what I was expecting.
<duanedesign> :\
<nessita> hello everyone!
<karni> hi nessita :)
<nessita> hi karni, how are you?
<karni> nessita: had a not-so-pleasant train travel yesterday, but I'm great now :) thanks. how are you Natalia :)?
 * karni hopes to have properly recalled the name from the source headers :D
<karni> looks like my scanner doesn't like my handwritten signature and clips it. doh!
<duanedesign> hello nessita
<nessita> karni: I'm Natalia, good deduction ;-)
<karni> naturally it was just me, not the scanner. doh
<nessita> I'm pretty good!
<nessita> hi duanedesign, how is it going?
<karni> nessita: ^ ^ I'm Michal :) Great to hear that!
<nessita> karni: people call me Naty, which is the nickname for Natalia. One more t and I get to have an ubuntu of my own :-P
 * karni chuckles ^ ^
<duanedesign> nessita: i am ok. Had to euthanize onr of my cats yesterday. He had major kidney failure.
<nessita> oh I'm sorry
<duanedesign> so i am trying to stay busy
<nessita> that is very sad
<duanedesign> thank you, it was awful
<nessita> duanedesign: wanna some task assignments? :-)
<duanedesign> what do you have?
<karni> :(
<nessita> duanedesign: I was kidding but I can look for some
<duanedesign> lol
<duanedesign> nessita: aha, i get it :) sorry I am a bit slow right now. Kind of on auto pilot
<nessita> it'll get better
<duanedesign> thank you very much nessita
<nessita> :-)
<alecu> hello everyone!
<duanedesign> o/
<nessita> hi alecu
<nessita> alecu: can you please explain to reporters in bug #724101 why syncdaemon does not start?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 724101 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) "ubuntuone-syncdaemon crashed with TypeError in __init__(): must be an interface (affects: 25) (dups: 20) (heat: 186)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/724101
<nessita> alecu: in particular, if you could suggest a workaround, that would be very good
<alecu> ack
<nessita> thanks!
<pmatulis_> is it normal to be getting '504 Gateway Time-out' at this time?
<alecu> nessita, ping
<nessita> alecu: pong
<alecu> nessita, looking at the traceback in that bug report, it's the same that on the bug on gir1.2-unity-3.0: bug #724101
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 724101 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) "ubuntuone-syncdaemon crashed with TypeError in __init__(): must be an interface (affects: 28) (dups: 21) (heat: 206)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/724101
<alecu> should I mark this bug as duplicate of the gir1.2-unity-3.0 bug?
<nessita> alecu: that's the bug I pointed you to
<nessita> ah
<alecu> hmmm
<alecu> sorry
<nessita> nopes
<alecu> I meant 709240
<alecu> I meant bug #709240
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 709240 in libunity (Ubuntu) (and 4 other projects) "libunity support gobject-introspected languages (affects: 4) (heat: 34)" [Undecided,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/709240
<alecu> I will suggest a solution on this bug, but this clearly is a bug in gir1.2-unity-3.0
<alecu> The stacktrace in our bug is exactly the same as on the bug on libunity.
<nessita> alecu: hum, what do you think about this:
<nessita> * explain in the bug that this error is a consequence of the bug from unity
<nessita> * explain the workaround to have syncdaemon working again
<nessita> * leave the master bug opened to LP can keep automatically marking dupes
<nessita> s/to/so/
<nessita> if we close this as a dup, LP will leave open the next one reported
<alecu> nessita, ok, cool.
<alecu> nessita, is that because this is an apport bug?
<nessita> yes
<ralsina> alecu mandel nessita thisfred standup in 7'
<nessita> the algorithm to mark duplicates matches also the program that crashed, I think
<thisfred> ack
<nessita> ralsina: ack
<ralsina> And hello
<mandel> ack
<nessita> hi ralsina
<nessita> dobey: is tarmac running? I have a u1cp approved branch with commit message since 53 minutes ago
<dobey> nessita: yes, but my network was kaput until about 10 minutes ago
<nessita> dobey: ah, I'll keep waiting then. Thanks
<dobey> nessita: did you fix the lint issue in your better-debug branch?
<nessita> dobey: I did, I changed as per your suggestion
<nessita> lint issue?
<thisfred> me
<nessita> sorry, I didn't know about that, will check after stand up
<nessita> me
<thisfred> still hunting bug numbers  :(
<alecu> me
<thisfred> ready now
<mandel> me
<ralsina> I had asked to take this day off because I am taking care me
<ralsina> me
<dobey> nessita: yes, lint failed when trying to merge
<ralsina> oops
<dobey> me
<nessita> dobey: I'll fix
<nessita> thisfred: go!
<thisfred> DONE: Bug #723327 (after alecu did the same), Bug #723856
<thisfred> TODO: package u1couch/sign
<thisfred> BLOCKED: no
<thisfred> NEXT: nessita
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 723327 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Singular form is incorrect in notification (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/723327
<nessita> DONE: got new u1cp package sponsored and uploaded (0.8.5). Pinged about upload of new package for file storage api. Log debugging session for bug #721525. Bug #718629, bug #706661, bug #715825, bug #715883. Got eticket for Budapest.
<nessita> TODO: file storage API, some more come and go with Daniel from UX team (we need a good banner for the Control Panel!)
<nessita> BLOCKED: nopes
<nessita> NEXT: alecu
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 723856 in ubuntuone-client "u1client does not use the messaging menu correctly (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/723856
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 721525 in ubuntuone-control-panel (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "Two Ubuntu One entries in the Message Panel (affects: 3) (dups: 1) (heat: 18)" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/721525
<alecu> DONE: discussed u1-unity pending issues, call with facundo to discuss bug #723832, resumed droidcouch api work
<alecu> TODO: fix and test mumble, weekly meeting, more droidcouch
<alecu> BLOCKED: no
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 718629 in ubuntuone-control-panel (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Account screen cleanup (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/718629
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 706661 in ubuntuone-control-panel (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Improve location of 'Get support' button (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/706661
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 715825 in ubuntuone-control-panel (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) ""Personal Details" and "Your Services" boxes are not the same width (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/715825
<alecu> NEXT: mandel
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 715883 in ubuntuone-control-panel (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "Tooltip for Ubuntu One Support doesn't explain what the button does (affects: 1) (heat: 10)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/715883
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 723832 in ubuntuone-client "Zeitgeist tests skipped because of intermittent failure (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/723832
<mandel> DONE: IPC client side code for ralsina.
<mandel> TODO: More IPC. Doctors appoint.
<mandel> BLOCKED: no, but ralsina I need you for reviews on windows :D
<mandel> dobey, please
<dobey> λ DONE: bug #723960, ubuntuone-client and protocol releases,
<dobey> λ TODO: more music store fixes
<dobey> λ BLCK: on-call for jury duty
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 723960 in banshee (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "u1ms: links are not handled by banshee (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/723960
<nessita> comments?
<ralsina> mandel, I think I was between you and dobey. Anyway
<ralsina> DONE: NOT MUCH
<alecu> thisfred, I didn't fix that same bug... I just mentioned it was fixed on trunk (it was, but suboptimally)
<ralsina> TODO: make mandel happy, send the sprint mails as soon as marianna answers a few questions
<ralsina> BlOCKED: yes, I am having to take care of my kid all day and all day tomorrow
<alecu> thisfred, I've reviewed your branch and your solution is a lot nicer.
<thisfred> alecu: yeah, I missed that, I would have probably not done this if I'd known the bug was marked fixed, but at least we didn't do the same thing, and neither was too much work
<ralsina> About the sprint: hopefully today you will get the mails about booking flights, I don't want to send them without marianna's ok
<nessita> thisfred: we should resume conversations about your branch
<thisfred> nessita: still could use your review on https://code.launchpad.net/~thisfred/ubuntuone-client/fix-lp-723327/+merge/51009 (since you looked at it already) I checked, and gettext does extract the strings correctly
<thisfred> nessita: great minds think alike ;)
<nessita> thisfred: :-D how did you check? I would like to
<ralsina> On other subjects, my life is chaos today and tomorrow so expect little help from me on most things :-(
<ralsina> if something is really really urgent and I am not answering here call me on the phone
<thisfred> nessita: cd po, make ubuntuone-client.pot
<nessita> ralsina: you know you can request the special license, right?
<nessita> so you can attend your issues with less pressure
<ralsina> nessita: yes, BUT noone can approve it
<ralsina> nessita: chipaca is away and cparrino is away
<ralsina> So unless the CEO can approve it, I'm SOL :-)
<nessita> ralsina: oh
<nessita> well, you could... talk to... email... them
<nessita> ?
<nessita> I'm sure Chipaca will be reading emails
<ralsina> Anyway, I am at home, and I am close to the notebook, it's just that I have to do other things most of the time
<nessita> ralsina: ok, good luck, and I hope things get better
<ralsina> nessita: no big deal, just the delights of being a parent :-)
<nessita> so, are we having the weekly call? I can lead if you need me to
<ralsina> nessita: please lead it, I will probably be there.
<nessita> ack
<ralsina> Anyway it should be pretty short this week
<nessita> yeah
<mandel> nessita: ping
<nessita> mandel: pong
<mandel> nessita: just wanted to let you know that I have to go to the doctor and will miss the weekly call, sorry
<nessita> mandel: yeah, I saw that, I hope your hand is improving
<nessita> mandel: could you please send a summary of your work to me, by email?
<nessita> so I can share your status with the rest in the call
<mandel> nessita: sure I can, will do it right now
<nessita> thanks!
<mandel> nessita:  np jefa!
 * mandel stands up and salutes to the monitos!
<mandel> monitor… lame hand :P
<nessita> mandel: stop the drinking dude, is too early in the morning
<nessita> :-D
<mandel> never!
<nessita> thisfred: sorru, got distracted, reviewing your branch now
<nessita> sorry*
<thisfred> thx :)
 * nessita cds po, makes ubuntuone-client.pot
<nessita> thisfred: the string
<nessita> 111+FILES_UPLOADING_M = (
<nessita> 112+    "%(total_uploading_files)d files are being uploaded to your personal"
<nessita> 113+    " cloud.")
<nessita> is not in the ubuntuone-client.pot file
<thisfred> nessita:  looking
<nessita> in fact,
<nessita> nessita@dali:~/canonical/u1/client/review_fix-lp-723327/po$ grep "files are being uploaded to your personal" *
<nessita> nessita@dali:~/canonical/u1/client/review_fix-lp-723327/po$
<thisfred> nessita: weird I see it, it has detected half of the strings, somehow but not the others. I'll see if I can detect a pattern, thx
<nessita> thisfred: prego
<nessita> thisfred: I'll mark it as needs fixing, ping me when you need me to re-review
<thisfred> will do
<thisfred> dobey: ah, bad news: make ubuntuone-client.pot does extract the singular strings but not the plural ones, when using dngettext
<dobey> huh
<thisfred> dobey: nm, found how to fix that
<dobey> ok
<dobey> eep
<dobey> what is this typeerror in __init__ thing?
<dobey> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntuone-client/+bug/724101
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 724101 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) "ubuntuone-syncdaemon crashed with TypeError in __init__(): must be an interface (affects: 32) (dups: 21) (heat: 226)" [High,Triaged]
<dobey> alecu: ^^ is that because of unity gir being broken?
<dobey> oh i guess so
<dobey> meh
<alecu> yup.
<alecu> it looks like unity gir is about to be released any minute now.
<dobey> still, i think we should trap that TypeError
<nessita> alecu: the bug from libunity was set to Fix Released, we should wait only for binaries builds
<nessita> :-)
<nessita> alecu, thisfred, dobey, ralsina, joshuahoover: weekly call in 5'
<ralsina> ack
<thisfred> oh righ
<thisfred> t
<joshuahoover> nessita: i'll be there :)
<nessita> oh! I forgot this is a clean install and mumble is not here!!!
<alecu> nessita, thisfred, dobey, joshuahoover, ralsina: mumble?
 * nessita is ashamed
<nessita> alecu: installing :-(
<nessita> (I totally forgot that I don't have mumble here)
 * thisfred is there
<thisfred> alecu: nessita: found and am fixing the last problem with the i18n. It's now a little more horrible, but not too much (We can't use the string constants, but I switched to i18n functions instead) alecu: we may want to look at using this mechanism for MESSAGE_ONE and MESSAGE_MANY as well, some time.
<alecu> thisfred, cool
<alecu> thisfred, should I re-review?
<thisfred> alecu: in a minute or two, still fixing the tests
<alecu> ack, let me know.
<nessita> ralsina: are you coming?
<ralsina> nessita: I'm trying, but probably not
<nessita> ralsina: ok
<thisfred> nessita: alecu: after the meeting, please rereview r889 of https://code.launchpad.net/~thisfred/ubuntuone-client/fix-lp-723327/+merge/51009, now with working i18n
<alecu> thisfred, sure
<thisfred> ah, one more fix coming: the tests now supply too many interpolation strings
<alecu> thisfred, please don't put commas at the end of your urls! :-)
<thisfred> woops :)
<dobey> alecu, thisfred: could you review https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-client/unity-is-broken/+merge/51153 real quick please?
<thisfred> dobey sure
<thisfred> +1d
<alecu> dobey, sure
<nessita> thisfred: reviewing!
<rye> dobey, does not work
<rye> >>> import gio
<rye> >>> from gi.repository import Unity
<rye>  does not do any errors, so in this case it still assigns UbuntuOneLauncher to Unity one
<dobey> right
<dobey> oh, it's not being initialized there i see. doh
<rye> can we do try: around status listener?
<rye> i don't think we need to fail that hard in case nobody listens to us
<thisfred> wow read right past the if there
<rye> alecu, but a nearly valid perl :-P
 * rye hates perl's postfix flow control operators
<thisfred> rye alecu: wait, the if *is* valid python
<thisfred> or does it always need an else?
<alecu> it always needs an else
<thisfred> ah yes it does
<rye> thisfred, nevertheless it does not fail there :-D
<thisfred> never mind me: I'm going for the world record of being wrong about the most things in one week
<alecu> anyway, that does not fix the issue, in any case it makes it worse when you don't have unity-gir installed.
<mandel> ralsina: ping
<alecu> :-)
<ralsina> mandel: pong
<rye> alecu, which is impossible since that's invalid syntax
<mandel> ralsina: I'm back! let me know when you can do those reviews
<ralsina> mandel: I think in 15' when the nanny arrives
<mandel> ralsina: sure
<alecu> rye, it makes it worse by failing there!
<rye> alecu, ah, in case syncdaemon was shut down it fails with syntax error, but during automatic restart it continues to be broken
<rye> alecu, what handles automatic syncdaemon restart?
<alecu> dobey, rye: anyway: this problem stems from a bug on the gir, not from it not being installed. I don't think we should be adding code to work around a bug in the unity gir that's about to be fixed.
<rye> alecu, i think we need to handle the possibility that status listener is not there, completely not there
<rye> alecu, e.g. when we are not in unity
<rye> alecu, like i am
<dobey> alecu: we shouldn't crash
<alecu> dobey, we are not crashing. It's the gir that's crashing
<dobey> no
<alecu> because it's broken.
<dobey> we are crashing
<dobey> syncdaemon is unusable
<rye> alecu, we are crashing on a non-critical part
<rye> alecu, if that was metadata crash due to IOError from filesystem when the hardware is broken that's one thing, but unability to show bouncing icon is not critical to a file syncing software
<rye> inability
<alecu> rye, anyway: we are not crashing because we can't find the gir. We find it. And *it* has a bug that crashes syncdaemon.
<dobey> no
<alecu> rye, we can't surround each and every call we do into other modules with try:
<nessita> mandel: how did it go?
<rye> alecu, is this cricital to the functionality of the rest of the syncdaemon? I mean what if I am not running unity? How will it behave?
<mandel> nessita: fine, I just need to have the cast for 2 more weeks :D
<mandel> nessita: was the email enough?
<alecu> rye, if you are not running unity you won't have the unity-gir installed.
<rye> and I am not running unity since 1) nvidia proprietary drivers are proprietary and can't be updated that fast, 2) with nouveau+3d i can cook a dinner on my laptop
<rye> alecu, why?
<rye> alecu, i am not running unity due to nvidia, BUT on the cds we will ship unity, I suppose, and not all machines will be able to run that
<alecu> rye: if you uninstall gir1.2-unity-3.0 syncdaemon will work.
<alecu> rye, again: the problem is not that you are not running unity. It's that the gir has a bug.
<rye> alecu, okay, if i keep gir and not running unity - how will it behave?
<alecu> the bug is fixed on libunity trunk
<alecu> and it's not yet packaged.
<nessita> mandel: yes, pretty good, thanks!
<dobey> sigh
<mandel> nessita: always a pleasure...
<alecu> rye, in your case, it should work. If it does not work after the gir is fixed, then that's a bug for us.
<dobey> it's a bug for us anyway
<dobey> alecu: btw, what made it invalid python exactly? the removal of the else?
<alecu> dobey, yes: "a" if condition else "b" is the right way.
<alecu> dobey, also the bug does not happen there. The Unity module imports just fine, but it throws an error when accessing any of its attributes
<dobey> yes
<dobey> which is exactly the error in question
<dobey> so the bug does happen there :)
<alecu> not in the lines in your patch
<alecu> that's "there"
<dobey> yes my patch is just wrong, i wasn't paying enough attention when i made that one
<dobey> but i have a proper patch now
<alecu> cool
<dobey> well
<dobey> after my machine stops spewing a billion lines of debug spew in the tests :(
<ralsina> yay, nanny is here!
<ralsina> mandel: hit me!
<dobey> nessita: i guess your better-debug didn't actually fix the issue with stuff going to console
<mandel> ralsina: first : https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/add_syncdaemon_remote_object_tests/+merge/50912
<mandel> ralsina: tests should fail on windows since it is not implemented, feelfree just to test on linux
<ralsina> mandel: ok
<mandel> after we move to the implementation where we need windows
<mandel> ralsina: you urn windows in a vm, right?
<ralsina> mandel: I have a VM and I have a real one too
<ralsina> My machine runs linux on windows or windows on linux, on demand :-)
<dobey> ralsina: can it run and get me a sandwich?
<mandel> ralsina: ahh...
<ralsina> dobey: according to my back-of-the-envelope guess, if my notebook can run as fast as a human, it will take 10 years to get there.
 * ralsina says back-of-the-envelope calculation instead of random-number-I-just-guessed
<dobey> alecu, thisfred, rye: can you re-review https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-client/unity-is-broken/+merge/51153 please
 * thisfred is on the case
<thisfred> trouble is my business
<alecu> dobey, looks a lot better. testing now.
<thisfred> nessita: for the packaging, maybe after your lunch break?
<nessita> thisfred: sure!
<nessita> thisfred: I'm having lunch in 15' approx
<thisfred> right, that's what I figured
<alecu> dobey, would you mind adding some testcases for this?
<dobey> how?
<alecu> dobey, by patching UbuntuOneLauncher and making it throw a TypeError exception
<ralsina> mandel: had to revert the natty VM a bit so it's taking a little while
<ralsina> mandel: let me know before you EOD so I can do as much as I can
<mandel> ralsina: sure, my eod can be as late as needed :)
<ralsina> mandel: I am not that kind of boss :-)
<mandel> ralsina: that is what se said
<mandel> hehehehe
<mandel> well that  se a she, nevertheless, perfect answer :P
<ralsina> It makes more sense if *I* say that's what she said about that "my eod can be as late as needed" :-)
<mandel> hehehe
<rye> alecu, where does ubuntuone.status log to?
<dobey> ugh, this is insane to make a testcase for
<dobey> i have to override 2 init methods
<dobey> alecu: i don't think we can have a testcase for this
<alecu> dobey, why not?
<dobey> cost:benefit ratio is against it.
<alecu> dobey, let's see... how are you patching it? and what do you mean by "overriding 2 init methods"?
<dobey> alecu: i mean we have to override the Launcher init to throw the exception, and we have to override the ProgressBar init
<dobey> alecu: otherwise there's no way to guarantee that it was even thrown in the test
<dobey> because the ProgressBar traps the TypeError and does the fallback
<alecu> dobey, perhaps you can do it with something like: self.patch(aggregator, "UbuntuOneLauncher", TypeError)
 * alecu grabs a bite
 * nessita -> lunch
<dobey> anyway i need to go get lunch and destress
<dobey> bbiab
<thisfred> bbiabalso
<ralsina> grrrr if I get  HAVE_INTROSPECTION does not appear in AM_CONDITIONAL in autogen, what am I missing?
<nessita> dobey: I knew that one but I forgot :-/ ^
<alecu> ralsina, gir something
<ralsina> problems of a clean install, nothing is there :-)
<ralsina> it seems python-gtk-devel is missing, so I'll start with that, then gir*
<alecu> ralsina, no
<ralsina> alecu: ok
<alecu> ralsina, try "sudo apt-get build-dep ubuntuone-client"
<alecu> ralsina, try "sudo apt-get build-dep ubuntuone-client-gnome"
<ralsina> alecu: ok
<ralsina> alecu: you keep giving me that command whenever I rollback my VMs :-)
<ralsina> alecu: someone should write a wikipage ;-)
<alecu> ralsina, you might as well snapshot your vm after running that command !
<ralsina> alecu: I had it but I had to roll back a lot because updating to vbox 4.0.4 broke the guest extensions and made everything not boot
<ralsina> and I had installed the guest extensions before the dev environment
<ralsina> Now I am doing it the other way around
<nessita> thisfred: your branch, approved. And I'll reboot and I'm ready to paclkage!
<thisfred> awesome!
 * nessita reboots
<joejc18> is there any alternative app i can use to ubuntu one mobile?
<joejc18> artist/album isnt a good way to sort 11000 songs
<alecu> beuno, you might be able to answer the above ^
<nessita> thisfred: ready when you are
<beuno> joejc18, you can use any subsonic-compatible app
<joejc18> like?
<beuno> joejc18, but also, you can file a bug with a proposal and maybe we can implement it  :)
<thisfred> nessita: mumble?
<nessita> sure
<beuno> joejc18, well, it depends on which platform you are.
<beuno> joejc18, would playlists help?
<joejc18> android
<joejc18> no my playlist got deleted and i havnt taken the time to remake them
<beuno> joejc18, right, so we're going to add support for playlists soon
<beuno> what other way would you organize songs?
<joejc18> genres?
 * beuno nods
<beuno> that could be done
<alecu> or tags. And I'm sure thisfred may have lots of interesting input on this point.
<joejc18> ratings
<beuno> because neither ratings nor tags are standardised, I don't think we could reasonably do that
<beuno> genres we could, though
<joejc18> the ability to select more than one album would be nice
<beuno> joejc18, what do you mean by that?
<joejc18> when i choose random it shows me a list of albums itd be nice if it was artists or songs
<beuno> right
<beuno> joejc18, if you file a few bugs for this, we may be able to get to it
<joejc18> they arnt really bugs
<beuno> wishlist bugs, sure
<joejc18> where?
<beuno> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-android-music/
<mandel> ralsina: ping
<ralsina> mandel: pong
<ralsina> mandel: almost there with the review
<mandel> ralsina: I need to go for an hour or so (recados) I'll be back later, we can talk about the reviews then or on friday
<ralsina> ok, I'll be here
<mandel> ralsina: dont worry too much, take care of the kid first
<mandel> ralsina: we need him to code on windows ;)
<ralsina> hahahah
<ralsina> he's my son! spare him the horror!
 * beuno is looking forward to future generations of people who have never used windows
<ralsina> beuno: because they will only have used android phones? ;-)
<mandel> later everyone!
<beuno> ralsina, or global warming caused us to not have electricity and it's all drawing on sand
<beuno> either is fine
<ralsina> beuno: well, I won; tbe looking forward to a post apocalyptic future :-)
<beuno> heh
<ralsina> With Steve Jobs Jr selling magic sand
<danyR> nessita: hi. is it you who I pind about u1cp? I'm using connman on maverick + u1 nightlies, and control panel doesn't seem to be aware it's online, and then won't connect. there was a bug in connman about online awareness, but I think it's already fixed, so it may be on the panel side :)
<ralsina> danyR: nessita is on a call right now, she'll see your message in a few minutes
<ralsina> danyR: do you have network manager installed? I think if it's installed but you are not using it control panel breaks.
<rye> facundobatista, hi
<rye> facundobatista, could you please have a look at bug #580855 - it has awesome script that causes the exact behavior in current natty nightlies
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 580855 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu One sync daemon continuously hashing (affects: 17) (heat: 86)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/580855
<danyR> ralsina: i tried to remove all possible NM packages, no luck. (still got libnm-util and libnm-glib installed, empathy dependencies). maybe restarting syncdaemon?
<ralsina> danyR: let's try that
<danyR> ralsina: no luck.
<alecu> unity3d dies after the latest upgrade :-(
<ralsina> then you'll have to wait for nessita :-(
<ralsina> can you post u1sdtool --status ?
 * karni never enjoys paper work
<karni> finally back to coding
<danyR> ralsina: it seems to be stuck on auth dance.
<danyR> ralsina: sorry, online now. queue processing.
<ralsina> danyR: ouch
<ralsina> danyR: cool :-)
<ralsina> mandel: +1
<dobey> hrmm
<dobey> alecu: your vote on my branch is still disapprove. :(
<alecu> dobey, the branch looks fine, but there are still no tests.
<alecu> I've changed it to Needs Fixin'
<alecu> dobey, let me know if I can help with the tests.
<dobey> how would i make it fail?
<alecu> dobey, perhaps you can do it with something like: self.patch(aggregator, "UbuntuOneLauncher", TypeError)
<alecu> or your custom exception that inherits from TypeError
<dobey> no
<dobey> alecu: initalizing an exception type does not cause the exception to be raised
<dobey> i guess i have to make a dumb class and all that entails, just to raise a TypeError
<alecu> no need to make a class: it can be just a function
<alecu> def myfunc(): raise TypeError
<alecu> self.patch(aggregator, "UbuntuOneLauncher", myfunc)
<dobey> why can't i just use lambda. blah.
<alecu> make that "raise TypeError()"
<mandel> ralsina: ping
<alecu> dobey, I think that's because raise is a statement. but I might be wrong.
<ralsina> mandel: pong
<mandel> ralsina: I'm back, how did the review go?
<ralsina> mandel: +1!
<mandel> ralsina: cool! d you have time for the second part?
<mandel> it is a 3 steps change :P
<ralsina> mandel: sure
<mandel> ralsina: there yo go: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/add_public_files_remote_object_tests/+merge/50914
<ralsina> mandel: on it!
<mandel> ralsina: sweet, thx!
<intrader> Anyone, unable to synchronize from Tomboy notes - also unable to bring up Ubuntu One Gnome applet
<mandel> intrader: hmm, I wonder what those have related… maybe rye knows, but AFAIK nothing...
<nessita> ralsina: you were looking for me?
<ralsina> not me, a support request, but we managed :-)
<intrader> mandel, perhaps related - started after doing a session with u1sdtool to restore synchronizing files.
<mandel> intrader: it should not be related, tomboy uses its own protocol, and the applet uses dbus to talk with the file sync daemon...
<mandel> intrader: i'd be interesting to know the error in the tomboy sync… but I cant really remember where to find the logs...
<mandel> lets ping someone...
<mandel> rodrigo_: ping
<intrader> mandel, synchronization of tomboy notes used to work. I don't know where the logs are either and the 'detail' of the error is empty.
<dobey> alecu: test is pushed now if you want to approve :)
<alecu> dobey, thanks
<intrader> mandel, interesting that you say that tomboy uses dbus
<mandel> intrader: I  meant the filwsync applet…'cause that is the problem, right?
<dobey> rye: ^^ can you help intrader with tomboy? :)
<mandel> ralsina: ping
<ralsina> mandel: pong
<mandel> ralsina: how is the review?
<ralsina> mandel: going well
<intrader> mandel, the applet is not coming up on one computer, but it does in the other one - however, ti does not list any 'Devices' connected.
<mandel> ralsina: and your tweeting is way too enterteining, I even grabbed a beer :P
<ralsina> Miguel always drives me mad. He's such a tool.
<mandel> intrader: hm, I thin I'm confused the applet is the applet in the menu, of the dialog from preferences
 * ralsina remembers he is in a public channel and explains miguel is a tool of capitalistic expansion or somesuch.
<mandel> ralsina: if there were a way to have private ones....
<alecu> dobey, the raise there is not being executed
<dobey> yes it is
<alecu> dobey, I believe the patch line is not right.
<dobey> alecu: change it to AssertionError and watch it fail
<alecu> ack
<intrader> mandle, I am refering to the applet that is offered by the menu that pops up on my loging name on the toolbar - other things on the menu are Chat Accounts,  and Broadcast Accounts
<alecu> oh, right.
<rye> intrader, could you please check your notes with the script  - http://people.canonical.com/~roman.yepishev/us/tomboy-sync-validator.py
<dobey> alecu: the ProgressBar.__init__ catches TypeError like it's supposed to in my branch, which is why you don't see it :)
<intrader> mandel, what doe that do? I don't want my notes disseminated  (hacked)
<alecu> yes, you are right. I thought that raise only worked with an exception instance, but I've just found out that it works as well with an exception class
<alecu> so, approving.
<alecu> thanks!
<alecu> dobey, ^
<dobey> sure
<intrader> mandel, chrome is telling me that it possible that the file will harm the system.
<dobey> sigh, why is debuild failing to apply the patch though
<intrader> mandel, when I say `u1sdtool --list-folders` I get a folder I never shared (my Pictures folder). and not the 'Ubuntu One' folder.
<dobey> intrader: "~/Ubuntu One" is not a folder you can choose to use a synchronized folder or not. It always exists on every machine as it is a special folder
<dobey> intrader: if "~/Pictures" is shown under --list-folders then at some point on one of your machines, you must have chosen "Synchronize on Ubuntu One" for it in Nautilus, I suspect
<intrader> dobey, sorry, but I don't remember.
<intrader> mandel, dobey, I am reinstalling the ubuntu-one-client applet
<joejc18> is there anyway to see the eta when a folder wil be synced?
 * nessita -> brbs
<dobey> joejc18: no, we don't have time estimates. but current version in 11.04 should pop up a notification when it's done
<dobey> intrader: what version of ubuntu are you on?
<joejc18> but its going to take forever to be done
<joejc18> it took 6 hours for just the the metadata
<dobey> ow
<dobey> nessita: ^^^ perhaps control-panel should have some sort of TTL for sync?
<intrader> dobey, 10.10
<joejc18> assuming my crappy math is good its going to take over 174.75 hours
<joejc18> thats 7.28125 days
 * joejc18 loves google
<dobey> intrader: there is no ubuntuone-client-applet in 10.10
<dobey> joejc18: how much data is it?
<joejc18> 72.7 GB
<dobey> and how much upload bandwidth do you have?
<intrader> dobey, it is listed in synaptic as ubuntuone-client
<joejc18> i dont have much and what im paying for inst near what im gettting
<joejc18> sys monitor says im uploading at around 3kbps
<joejc18> im glad i didnt buy the whole 80gb
<joejc18> yet
<joejc18> kinda regretting buying the 20 but ill hopefully get over 2gb by the end of the month
<karni> verterok: hi :) have you rolled out new software fixing the file size bug?
<karni> verterok: it seems that servers still serve 0 bytes for each file
<verterok> karni: nope, probably on Tuesday
<verterok> karni: also, you should use staging
<verterok> karni: and if there is no way to get a token from staging poke beuno
<karni> verterok: I did once before, but it was still 0. probably prematurely used that..
<karni> verterok: ok, thanks
 * karni pokes beuno
 * beuno giggles
<karni> beuno: verterok told me I need relatively old tokens to use staging. the tokens I have cause 'Authentication failed.' storage protocol error
<karni> haha
<beuno> I know nothing about tokens and staging
<verterok> beuno: I pointed to you because it's web-ish stuff :)
 * beuno diverts to alecu and nessita
<karni> I see. I think I should save some tokens and wait for them to work after some time then.
<karni> alecu: nessita: hola \o
<verterok> karni: maybe someone from the desktop+ team can help you...but not sure who
<karni> verterok: ack :)
<alecu> karni, sorry, no idea about staging and tokens.
<karni> hopes in Naty then!
<karni> verterok: all in all, only 2-3 week old auth tokens work with staging. is that correct?
<karni> /s/week/weeks
<verterok> karni: depends on how old the staging DB is
<karni> verterok: aha. I was just wondering how this works. So it's a sync thing.
<verterok> karni: I have a very old token that I use only for staging, from the pre-sso times
<karni> verterok: :O hahahaha. I'll remember that!
 * karni will be back shortly, gets some pizza.
<nessita> dobey: perhaps, thought is not planned for this cycle
<nessita> karni: I have no idea about staging tokens either, sorry. What's your question/issue exactly?
<karni> nessita: ah ok. well.. it seems that I need relatively old tokens to use staging server
<nessita> hum
<karni> nessita: and since all my auth tokens are rather fresh (including the desktop.. I mistakenly removed them once as well)
<nessita> karni: how did you come up with that diagnosis?
<karni> nessita: verterok told me it depends on how old staging DB is (verterok, correct me if I'm wrong)
<verterok> nessita: karni needs a oauth token that work with staging, what I suggested was to get a token from staging
<nessita> karni: I can help with that, give me a few minutes to finish another chat
<verterok> nessita: I have no idea how the "get me a token" dance is these days
<karni> nessita: great, let's try that. sure, I'll wait
<karni> verterok: thanks for help!
<nessita> ok karni, let's tackle this!
<karni> nessita: I'm here! :)
<karni> nessita: do you need my Social SEcurity Number? ;D
<nessita> karni: so, you want fresh tokens to be stored in staging. As far as I know, back in my time, staging was using the same DB as prod, so it puzzles me that you don't have valid tokens there
 * karni just made a bad paper work related joke. ignore that
<nessita> karni: exactly how do you know that you're tokens are not in staging?
<nessita> I mean, what test/procedure are you doing?
<karni> nessita: because the software that works with the regular tokens doesn't work with with staging and the same tokens.
<karni> nessita: I just change the fs-1.one.ubuntu.com to staging IP
<karni> nessita: and verterok has confirmed the java client we're using works with staging
<nessita> hum
 * nessita thinks
<karni> nessita: since I get an Authentication failed [storage protocol error], I assume there's something wrong with my tokens. I may be wrong.
<nessita> may be, let's try this: do you have a maverick/natty install available?
<karni> yes I have (would have to reboot)
<karni> 10.10
<nessita> ok, please do that, I'll look into my notes about how to run ubuntu sso client against staging
<karni> perfect! see you in 2"
<karni> one moment.. trouble with maverick //written from phone
<nessita> ack
<karni> nessita: I'm sorry, but I can't access my maverick. Is it possible for you to leave me the instructions, and I shall set it up in VM ?
<nessita> sure, writting them right now
<karni> perfect
<karni> I'll set up the vm in the mean time.
<nessita> karni: is this clear enough: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/571931/
<nessita> ?
<nessita> ah wait!
<nessita> the ping url is wrong, let me fix that
<karni> oh, looks like I have a 10.10 in VM already lol. hope to remember the password
<karni> ok!
<nessita> karni: oh wait!
<nessita> karni: I just remember I can set tokens to *edge*, not to staging
<nessita> sorry :-(
<nessita> karni: there is no way to access the staging db
<karni> oh :(
<nessita> unless, let me try something
<karni> I see. System constraints, happens. Thanks for help anyway, nessita!
<karni> Sure.
<nessita> karni: no, sorry. Staging is not setup to access the SSO server
<nessita> karni: only edge and staging
<nessita> sorry!
<nessita> only edge and prod :-D
<karni> ^ ^
<karni> np nessita ! thanks for your efforts!
<karni> I'll save some tokens for the future.
<nessita> anyways, the instructions are correct, if you want to access edge you can change
<nessita>  USSOC_PING_URL="https://one.ubuntu.com/oauth/sso-finished-so-get-tokens/" for
<nessita> USSOC_PING_URL="https://edge.one.ubuntu.com/oauth/sso-finished-so-get-tokens/"
<karni> I'll save that, thank you :)
<nessita> but staging won't work, is giving me HTTPError: HTTP Error 500: INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
<nessita> anyways...
<karni> ack! thanks again
<nessita> ok, eods
<nessita> I'm edoing
<nessita> bye all!
<karni> bye :)
<alecu> by all!
<alecu> I mean
<alecu> bye all!
<dobey> later all
<thisfred> shoot 6, dog needs a walk half an hour agi
#ubuntuone 2011-02-25
<lalejand> Hi, is there a way to flush all my contacts on U1 server ?
<lalejand> Hi, is there a way to flush all my contacts on U1 server ?
<jamesh> lalejand: If you delete them locally, that should propagate when the database is replicated to the server
<jamesh> (alternatively, deleting them through the web UI should get replicated locally)
<lalejand> jamesh : I don't have any contact in my evo couchDB adressbook, and I almost instantly get a crash of the adressbook
<lalejand> jamesh : I have some 2758 contacts in the web interface
<lalejand> jamesh : and some contacts are not deletable. Contacts like "." or "/"
<joejc18> my ubuntu one seems to have stopped uploading
<joejc18> im starting to regret paying for this
<jamesh> lalejand: you can get a behind the scenes view of the CouchDB backing store by running "xdg-open ~/.local/share/desktop-couch/couchdb.html" in the terminal
<lalejand> jamesh : ok i'm in
<jamesh> joejc18: pick the contacts database.  Does it look like you've got lots of records there?
<jamesh> s/joejc18/lalejand/
<lalejand> jamesh : yes, plenty
<lalejand> jamesh : 2762 contacts
<jamesh> joejc18: sorry.  For your question, could you try running "u1sdtool --status" in a terminal and give me a link to the output through http://paste.ubuntu.com?
<joejc18> tate: QUEUE_MANAGER
<joejc18>     connection: With User With Network
<joejc18>     description: processing queues
<joejc18>     is_connected: True
<joejc18>     is_error: False
<joejc18>     is_online: True
<joejc18>     queues: WORKING_ON_CONTENT
<lalejand> jamesh : i don't mind loosing all those contacts, locally and on U1 server
<lalejand> jamesh : is there a way to flush ?
<joejc18> it seem to working it just took 6 hours for 1 song to upload
<jamesh> lalejand: okay.  Give me a moment and I'll put together a short script to do so.  We don't want to just delete the database because you'll just get everything back again on replication.
<lalejand> jamesh : ok
<jamesh> joejc18: if you think things have wedged, perhaps you could try telling the sync daemon to disconnect and then reconnect.  You should be able to do this through the Ubuntu One control panel, or I can give you u1sdtool commands to do this.
<lalejand> jamesh : I don't know if it can be linked to this problem but each time I enter in my couchDB adressbook in Evo, e-adressbook-factory crashes
<jamesh> lalejand: I'm just wondering if there is some corrupt data in one of the contacts that is tripping it up.
<jamesh> lalejand: did you expect to have that many contacts?
<joejc18> im gonna die of old age before i hit the 2gb and endup wasting a ton of money paying for the 20gb that isnt even enogh to hold all my music
<lalejand> jamesh : no, I think what happened is that I activated a kind of plugin to add pidgin contacts in the evo adressbook and this coupled with the fact that I activated facebook chat in pidgin made that a whole quantity of dirty contacts came into the evo adressbook (contacts like ".", "/" or "2564542872")
<lalejand> jamesh : so I have many contacts, but most of them are "dirty" contacts
<joejc18> whats thw point of syncing contact thanks to google its always synced anyway
<lalejand> joejc18 : is your connection speed ok ?
<joejc18> no its bad... but not 6 hours for 1 song bad
<lalejand> joejc18 : If you try to upload the same song on some ftp or file sharing website, is it faster ?
<intrader> Anyone, unable to synchronize from Tomboy notes - also unable to bring up Ubuntu One Gnome applet
<jamesh> lalejand: http://paste.ubuntu.com/572013/ <- save this somewhere and run "python what_ever_you_called_the_file"
<joejc18> yes, if i trained my to sing the songs id finish faster than ubuntu one seems to upload
<jamesh> lalejand: note the comment at the top: I'd suggest backing up the database before hand just in case
<lalejand> joejc18 : (i'm a U1 user, paying like you, but I try to help)
<lalejand> jamesh : how can I backup ?
<jamesh> lalejand: just copy the ~/.local/share/desktop-couch/contacts.couch file somewhere.
<lalejand> joejc18 : maybe some other files are uploading before your song. If you do u1sdtool --current-transfer & u1sdtool --waiting-content, you will have some information
<lalejand> jamesh : ok
<joejc18> id ofer to pastebin the output but i cant even see most of it
<joejc18> it seems to be faster now... its only gonna take around  295 days
<lalejand> joejc18 : and if you do u1sdtool --waiting-content | grep someWordInTheMp3FileName does it write something ?
<joejc18> im uploading my /Music i dont know what the specific mp3 is
<lalejand> joejc18 : Ah ok
<lalejand> joejc18 : how many Go ?
<joejc18> 72Gb
<lalejand> joejc18 : how much space did you buy on U1 ?
<joejc18> ive uploaded 719mb so far
<joejc18> 20, im not gonna buy it all at once
<lalejand> joejc18 : so you are uploading right now 72Go of music in your 20Go U1 space ?
<joejc18> yes
<joejc18> once i get near 20 gb i will add more
<lalejand> joejc18 : maybe U1 has problems to handle that
<joejc18> so i should cancel it?
<lalejand> joejc18 : if you cancel it and try to upload a quantity of music less than 20Go, can you see if it looks faster ?
<joejc18> at the rate im going right now its gonna take 295 days im not going to buy space i cant use
<lalejand> jamesh : the script finished his work, do I have to do something specific ?
<jamesh> lalejand: You shouldn't need to.  Try evolution and see if you can add a contact.
<joejc18> i meant cancel my account
<lalejand> joejc18 : you said your connection is bad, I think if you try to upload 72Go of music on any ftp, it may last a long time also no ?
<jamesh> lalejand: assuming replication is working properly, the deletions should make there way up to the cloud copy too.
<lalejand> jamesh : I hope so
<jamesh> joejc18: I'm sorry I can't be of more help.  Most of the team is asleep at the moment, and this isn't my area of expertise.  If you come back in European or US business hours there should be someone who can give better advice.
<lalejand> joejc18 : try to upload a song on a ftp or a file sharing website, see how long it takes. Then cancel all U1 upload, and upload the same song to U1 to see if U1 is relly slower
<joejc18> it would but 6 hours for one song is outrageous if it keeps slowing down that much i would have to cancel my account and stop the payment
<lalejand> joejc18 : if you are uploading 72Go, how do you know it takes 6 hours for a specific song ?
<joejc18> u1sdtool --waiting-content | wc -l
<joejc18> the number didnt go down for 6 hours
<joejc18> and stored content didnt go up
<lalejand> joejc18 : I don't know this command, what does it do ?
<joejc18> it shows the number of file waiting to be synced
<lalejand> jamesh : how can I see if the replication of deleted contacts is working properly ?
<lalejand> jamesh : ah it looks like it's working, the number of contacts on U1 web interface is lower
<lalejand> joejc18 : I mean the | wc -l part
<jamesh> joejc18: could you please report your problem at https://one.ubuntu.com/support/contact/?  That way it won't be missed.
<jamesh> lalejand: yeah.  The web UI uses the cloud replica of your contacts, so it is a good indication of whether the change is replicating.
<lalejand> jamesh : hmmm I still have contacts, the local U1 database webpages shows : 223 files for contacts, and the U1 web interface shows 1089 contacts
<lalejand> jamesh : yeah !!! At least I don't have anymore the e-adressbook-factory bug !!! :)))
<jamesh> lalejand: well, you could either try running the script again, or delete contacts you don't want from within evolution.
<jamesh> lalejand: Has the number of contacts on the server side stabilised, or is it still dropping?
<jamesh> I ask because the replication might still be in progress
<lalejand> jamesh : decreasing. I though it wasn't but it was maybe a cache problem
<lalejand> jamesh : I deleted the contacts in evo, but they didn't disapeared. Evo is waiting for the replication to finish before hiding them ?
<jamesh> lalejand: I'm not sure.
<lalejand> jamesh : I don't understand, the U1 control panel says "file sync in progress" but if I do u1sdtool --current-transfer or u1sdtool --waiting-content it retourns nothing or 0 downloads, 0 uploads
<jamesh> lalejand: does "u1sdtool --status" say it is idle?
<lalejand> jamesh : description: processing the commands pool
<lalejand> jamesh : queues: WORKING
<jamesh> If it was idle, it should say "queues: IDLE".
<lalejand> jamesh : ok now, 0 contacts on U1 web interface, 0 contacts in evo
<lalejand> jamesh : I'll see the other problem another day
<lalejand> jamesh : one more thing : no problem if there are mailinglists in the couchDB adressbook ?
<jdobrien> lalejand, how would we know?
<lalejand> jdobrien : I don't know, you are the developper :)
<jdobrien> lalejand, exactly...not policemen :)
<jamesh> lalejand: do you mean storing a mailing list address in the address book, or is this something for managing a list of addresses in evo?
<jamesh> lalejand: If it is the first, then it shouldn't matter.  If it is the second, you could give it a go and see what happens
<lalejand> jdobrien : haha, I know, I meant, "no technical problem"
<jdobrien> lalejand, i think couchdb will take whatever you throw at it :)
<lalejand> jamesh : jamesh : I didn't understand the second statement
<jamesh> lalejand: I don't use Evo personally, but way back in a previous job I remembered Outlook letting you create local aliases that would expand to multiple recipients
<jamesh> I was wondering if that was the sort of thing you were talking about
<jamesh> or whether you just meant entering the address of a mailman list in your contacts
<lalejand> jdobrien jamesh : I drag&dropped a contact from my personal to the couchDb adressbook, it appears in the local database U1 webpage, but not in evo
<jdobrien> lalejand, one sec
<lalejand> jamesh : ah ok, yes I already have mailinglists in my personal adressbook, I was wondering if U1 would handle those if I put then in the couchDB adressbook
<jdobrien> lalejand, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Tutorials/Contacts
<jdobrien> lalejand, make sure it's setup
<lalejand> jdobrien : ok
<lalejand> jdobrien jamesh : in the local u1database webpage, I see the contact I added to the couchDB, but I don't see it in evo
<jdobrien> lalejand, in evo are you looking at the couchdb contacts?
<jamesh> lalejand: perhaps the evo backend is confused.
<lalejand> jdobrien : yes
<lalejand> jdobrien : oh I'm sorry
<lalejand> jdobrien : I had something in the search filter
<lalejand> jdobrien : I see the contact
<jdobrien> and there was much rejoicing
<lalejand> jdobrien : in the local U1 database webpage i see 5 strange contacts : http://pastebin.com/pjduWfs6 and I see them in evo as empty contacts, can I delete them ?
<jdobrien> those look like special records of some kind
<jdobrien> im surprised they were synced
 * jdobrien checks for bug reports
<beuno> jdobrien, evo doesn't seem to filter out based on record type
<beuno> so it sees design documents and such
<beuno> which is a bug
<lalejand> maybe it has something to do with jamesh's script he gave to me to delete my contacts in my database
<jdobrien> https://bugs.launchpad.net/evolution-couchdb/+bug/666303
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 666303 in evolution-couchdb "Two empty contacts are displayed in Evolution and there is no way to delete them (affects: 8) (heat: 38)" [Undecided,In progress]
<jamesh> lalejand: my script wouldn't have created those records: they look like they're either ones created by desktopcouch, or book keeping views created on our servers.
<jdobrien> lalejand, i would not delete them.
<lalejand> jdobrien : ok, I just wait for the bug to be resolved then ?
<jdobrien> beuno, rodrigo is assigned to that...I'm betting he's not
<beuno> jdobrien, I think he gets nagged every now and then
<jdobrien> https://bugs.launchpad.net/evolution-couchdb/+bug/666303/comments/6
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 666303 in evolution-couchdb "Two empty contacts are displayed in Evolution and there is no way to delete them (affects: 8) (heat: 38)" [Undecided,In progress]
<jdobrien> beuno, 17 hours ago he marked it "In progress" <---- nag limit reached
<beuno> heh
<beuno> WIN
<lalejand> jdobrien : I can't modify a contact in the couchDB adressbook, it says "other error"
<joejc18> is it possible to use U1 mobile on a pc?
<jdobrien> joejc18, U1 mobile uses the subsonic API
<jdobrien> joejc18, there is an adobe Air client, but I do not think it works
<jdobrien> beuno, ^^
<beuno> yeah, I think it couldn't do https
<jdobrien> joejc18, as crazy as it sounds, I used an android emulator though  :)
<joejc18> so no?
<beuno> joejc18, no, but something is sure to pop up in the next few months
<joejc18> i like the emulator idea
<jdobrien> I wish I wasn't so dependent on iPhone right now
<jdobrien> I would switch so fast
<beuno> there's a small proof-fo-concept app also
<beuno> if you're up to branch a bzr branch
<lalejand> jdobrien : and I have that : http://pastebin.com/Z7qUT6Vv while at the same time the U1 control panel says "file sync in progress" :/
<jdobrien> lalejand, what version are you running?
<beuno> joejc18, https://code.launchpad.net/~chipaca/ubuntuone-music/trunk
<jdobrien> lalejand, does u1sdtool -s say 'IDLE'
<lalejand> jdobrien : nightly (how can I see the version ?)
<jdobrien> apt-cache policy ubuntuone-client
<lalejand> jdobrien : no, it says queues: WORKING
<jdobrien> lalejand, you could tail the ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log to see what's going on
<lalejand> jdobrien : version is http://pastebin.com/aVsihrJb
<jdobrien> oh a new one came out :)
<lalejand> jdobrien : !!! I don't have persmission to do ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log !?
<jdobrien> lalejand, tail -f ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log
<lalejand> jdobrien : ups sorry, i'm idiot
<lalejand> jdobrien : the tail gives : lalejand@lalejand-laptop:~$ tail -f ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log
<lalejand> argh, no
<lalejand> jdobrien : http://pastebin.com/3mZU7J39
<jdobrien> lalejand, u1sdtool --waiting-metadata
<lalejand> jdobrien : u1sdtool --waiting-metadata --> a lot of things
<jdobrien> yeah
<jdobrien> it's synchronizing file information with the server
<jdobrien> lalejand, most likely you'll see uploads or downloads soon
<lalejand> jdobrien : ah ok thx
<jdobrien> lalejand, the client (or server) thinks there is something new about those files
<lalejand> jdobrien : ok
<lalejand> jdobrien : btw, now I can modify contacts in the couchDb adressbook. everything alright for the moment. thx a lot for the help
<jdobrien> glad it's working for you
<lalejand> jdobrien : I found another bug
<lalejand> jdobrien : I have the green envolope in the corner of my screen indicating "new cloud folder(s) available", when I click on it, U1 crashes
<jdobrien> lalejand, oh nice
<jdobrien> a new bug alright
<jdobrien> lalejand, can you file a bug
<lalejand> jdobrien : done --> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/724726
<ubot4> lalejand: Error: Bug #724726 is private.
<jdobrien> lalejand, are there any (non-empty) syncdaemon-exception.* files in ~/.cache/ubuntuone/logs
<lalejand> jdobrien : nothing in ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon-exceptions.log
<lalejand> jdobrien : the file is empty
<jdobrien> lalejand, there may be several of those files
<jdobrien> lalejand, but ubot4 is right, a bug has been files
<jdobrien> filed
<lalejand> jdobrien : it's strange because I get an apport crash report, but U1 seems still syncing (at least the U1 control panel says that)
<jdobrien> lalejand, it's a separate process
<lalejand> jdobrien : several files but none with the hour of now (I just made it crash again)
<jdobrien> hehe
<jdobrien> lalejand, the bug report has everything in it we need thanks
 * jdobrien pats ubot4 on the head
<lalejand> jdobrien : ok
<lalejand> Hi, I'm syncing my contacts on my ipod. For one person, I have two entries (exactly the same) on the ipod, and only one on U1 server :/
<lalejand> U1 client seems to be stuck. --current-transfer = 0, --waiting-content = nothing, --waiting-metada gives the same list since a long time now
<JamesTait> Happy Friday, everyone!
<lalejand> Hi, U1 client seems to be stuck. --current-transfer = 0, --waiting-content = nothing, --waiting-metada gives the same list since a long time now :/
<mandel> lalejand: h, I think rye is the best one to help you trouble shoot that...
<mandel> lalejand: he should be here soon
<lalejand> mandel : ok thx
<mandel> lalejand: If I see him before you do I'll let him now
<lalejand> mandel : ok
<evilduanedesign> hello all
<mandel> evilduanedesign: running windows ;)
<evilduanedesign> ;)
<evilduanedesign> you been doing well mandel? Staying busy I am sure
<mandel> evilduanedesign: yes, lots of work on ubuntuone client with one arm :P
<evilduanedesign> oh no, one arm :\
<mandel> evilduanedesign: well, we are ubuntu one, rigth, I get all the way with that
<evilduanedesign> :D
<evilduanedesign> you are committed!
<mandel> all the way
<evilduanedesign> lalejand: hello. Can you try the command:  touch ~/Ubuntu\ One/test.txt
<lalejand> evilduanedesign : it says "1 file is uploaded to your cloud" in the notification area
<evilduanedesign> lalejand: ok
<duanedesign> lalejand: so you are on Natty?
<lalejand> duanedesign : no maverick
<duanedesign> lalejand:  what do you get with the command:  u1sdtool --waiting-metadata | wc -l
<lalejand> duanedesign : 65
<lalejand> duanedesign : something I can do ?
<duanedesign> can you try: ps aux | grep beam
<lalejand> duanedesign : http://pastebin.com/3Fn9Gsia
<duanedesign> lalejand: is  u1sdtool --waiting-metadata | wc -l  still at 65?
<lalejand> duanedesign : yes
<lalejand> every X minutes it tells me in the notification area that 169 files are uploaded to my cloud : 73%
<duanedesign> lalejand: but the --waiting-content is 0 ?
<lalejand> duanedesign : yes, it returns nothing
<duanedesign> lalejand: can you pastebin what it is stuck on. What you get from u1sdtool --waiting metadata
<lalejand> duanedesign : http://pastebin.com/WrZtU8tU
<duanedesign> lalejand: what do you get from :  u1sdtool -s
<lalejand> duanedesign : http://pastebin.com/uedJwcjX
<duanedesign> bug 724818
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 724818 in ubuntuone-client "U1 client is stuck (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/724818
<duanedesign> :)
<lalejand> duanedesign : yes I filled a bug
<karni> good morning! happy Friday to you JamesTait as well! James, do you remember on what action did U1F not respond? (so called "FC")
<JamesTait> karni: Good morning! I think it was when I selected Sync from the menu.
<duanedesign> lalejand: ok one more pastebin
<JamesTait> karni: It doesn't do it every time, just that once.
<karni> JamesTait: oh good :D because that still need a little work (like I mentioned) haha
<duanedesign> lalejand: ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log
<karni> JamesTait: thanks for your report. I'll get back to you with an apk!
<JamesTait> karni: Excellent. :)
<karni> JamesTait: I had one day unintended break, so that's why I didn't send it yesterday :(
<JamesTait> karni: Don't worry about it. :)
<karni> ok then, happy coding everyone!
<lalejand> duanedesign : can't send it
<lalejand> you want the whole file ?
<lalejand> duanedesign : here it is --> http://ubuntuone.com/p/etU/
<lalejand> duanedesign : I have to disconnect
<karni> JamesTait: by the way. I'm interested how users percieve that menu Sync option. when did you try to use it (or: when did you think you _need_ to use it)? you're aware that 1) it syncs periodically 2) it syncs if it's online and you make some changes on the PC
<duanedesign> lalejand: i have your bug report so I will point rye at that when he gets in
<lalejand> duanedesign : ok thx
<karni> JamesTait: basically it'll be available there when Sync policy is set to 'Manual (off)', I'm not sure if we'll leave it there when 'auto-sync' is on.
<JamesTait> karni: I noticed that one of my UDFs was missing, and I didn't see any indicator suggesting that it was still syncing, so I thought I'd request it manually.
<karni> JamesTait: I see. That's perfectly natural, yes. I've improved the sync-in-progress indication, so that shouldn't confuse you any more. Thanks!
<JamesTait> karni: Happy to provide feedback. :)
<karni> great! :)
<duanedesign> morning karni
<karni> hello duanedesign, how are you doing.. ?
<duanedesign> im good, thanks
<karni> uhm
<karni> duanedesign: I see you're getting back on track with U1, huh :)?
<duanedesign> karni: yes I am sure trying. Alot of changges I need to get used to.
<aquarius> clarita, aha, good morning :)
<duanedesign> karni: a couple of things in the logs I am not quite used to seeing :)
<clarita> aquarius: good morning!
<karni> duanedesign: sure :) you'll get there in no time!
<karni> aquarius: good morning :)
<duanedesign> karni: thank you sir, you are too kind.
<aquarius> heya karni
<karni> I still need to work on shortening my bzr commit messages.
<duanedesign> haha
<karni> aquarius: any ANR's recently? I do know 'Sync' from options menu is possibly making some trouble. but I've improved the sync indication already (apart from other things) http://ubuntuone.com/p/erM/
<duanedesign> i need to settle on a format for myprojects. Was looking at the revision history yesterday :P
<karni> aquarius: that's a link ot a screenshot
<aquarius> karni, none, actually :)
<karni> aquarius: perfect
<rye> duanedesign, bug #724818, welcome to the club
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 724818 in ubuntuone-client "U1 client is stuck (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/724818
<rye> yay facundobatista's branch works and my SD is back to IDLE, now i can hack on indicator!
<duanedesign>  hello rye
<rye> duanedesign, i marked the bug as a duplicate and testing the branch that fixes that Move() stuck
<duanedesign> rye: that was from a user that was in here this morning. I just added the info I gathered form him
<duanedesign> rye: ok, thank you
<duanedesign> s/form/from
<rye> duanedesign, uh-huh, it took quite a while to find the bug report which was describing the actual error, since it was using completely different wording
<rye> duanedesign, however it turned out I have already subscribed to that thing
<rye> hm, looks like appindicators broke in natty
<rye> undefined symbols...
<duanedesign> yeah I did not immediately find any bug report that looked related
<duanedesign> i was anxious to figure it out though. bugs me when i can not figure out ann issue.
<duanedesign> get it....bugs me....:D
<duanedesign> </bad joke>
<rye> duanedesign, me too, but, since I was a victim of this bug too for past 3 weeks I knew the bug report for that existed, but I also remember that I completely forgot the bug title immediately after I have seen the report :)
<rye> i am so good with english tenses, however i am using them w/o a proper license
<duanedesign> rye: i have been looking for a job the last 2 or 3 months so I have not had as much time as usual for Ubuntu so I am a bit rusty on bug reports and some of the new changes in U1
<facundobatista> rye, which branch?
<rye> facundobatista, that fixes the moves stuck in limbo
<rye> facundobatista, lp:~facundo/ubuntuone-client/fix-limbo-paths
<facundobatista> rye, :)
<facundobatista> rye, isn't it in trunk already?
<rye> facundobatista, not yet, still being in Ready for Review.
<facundobatista> oh
<rye> earlier ubuntuone-indicator did not work properly because the code was not ready for unleashed queues. Now it won't start at all because python appindicator is broken
<duanedesign> rye: looks like their is an issue with Futon working with JQuery1.5 ?
<rye> duanedesign, well, official answer is that we are not that ok with futon on desktopcouch
<rye> duanedesign, but i guess we may poke aquarius about this
<aquarius> rye, poke me about what?
<duanedesign> aha, https://issues.apache.org/jira/browse/COUCHDB-1067
<duanedesign> aq^
<czajkowski> mandel: aloha
<aquarius> duanedesign, that's the jquery 1.5 thing for futon? There's a launchpad bug, and CardinalFang has applied the patch, but I don't know if that's made it into a released package yet
<duanedesign> ok, so there is a LP bug. thank you i will look it up
<duanedesign> thought i would work on one of my forgotten projects today. A Couch IRC logger
<aquarius> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/couchdb/+bug/716237
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 716237 in jquery (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "libjs-jquery 1.4.2 => 1.5 breaks Couchdb-Futon (TypeError, no method httpData) (affects: 2) (heat: 280)" [Undecided,Invalid]
<duanedesign> thank yo sir
<duanedesign> you*
<ralsina> good morning everyone
<rodrigo_> dobey, ping
<rodrigo_> hola ralsina
<ralsina> hola rodrigo_!
<mandel> czajkowski: hello :)
<mandel> czajkowski: you got me walking the dog :P
<ralsina> hola mandel! gimme reviews!
<mandel> ralsina: cool, let me get them, one sec
<mandel> ralsina: there you go: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/implement_basic_remote_objects/+merge/50885
<mandel> in the proposal you can see whihc tests to run on windows
<ralsina> ok
<ralsina> I'll test that, since facundo tested on Linux
<mandel> ralsina: ca you take a look at this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/572177/
<mandel> ralsina: let me know which way is nicer in your opinion
 * ralsina looks
<ralsina> mandel: compared to what?
<ralsina> Oh, got it
<mandel> ralsina: hahaha
<mandel> ralsina:  was not going to write  separate ones
<ralsina> Wold we ever want to create a UbuntuOneSyncDaemon() and not connect it immediately?
<mandel> ralsina: I dont think so...
<ralsina> If the answer is yes, then 2, if the answer is no, then 3
<ralsina> 1 is too clever
<ralsina> clever is bad
<mandel> ralsina: then 3, since is something that should be done as soon as you started the sd process
<ralsina> And the code ends looking exactly like 3
<ralsina> yeeah, the more Isee it the more I hate 1. We would have to protect each call with try
<ralsina> So 3
<mandel> ralsina: ok then :)
<ralsina> mandel: trouble, http://canonica.pastebin.com/3a0QGdEg
<mandel> ralsina: looking..
<mandel> ralsina: wht version of u1trial are you running>
<mandel> ??
<ralsina> one from a few days ago
<ralsina> a week maybe.
<ralsina> no apt-get on windows, you know :-)
<mandel> ralsina: hmm I have a very very old one and dont get that, let me update it
<ralsina> alecu mandel nessita thisfred standup in 8 minutes
<thisfred> yipyip
<nessita> hola a todos
<mandel> ralsina: can you grab ubuntuone-dev-tools frm trunk and install it in wour windows machine?
<ralsina> sure
<ralsina> what's the bazaar branch?
<ralsina> if you have it handy
<ralsina> lp:ubuntuone-dev-tools right? :-)
<ralsina> it's nice when one starts guessing right.
<ralsina> mandel: with latest trunk it fails like I showed you before
<thisfred> me
<nessita> me
<mandel> ralsina: what exact version of python are you running??
<mandel> me
<ralsina> me
<nessita> thisfred: you go first?
<thisfred> DONE: work on bug #724475 (with invaluable help from nessita)
<thisfred> TODO: wrap up bug #724475
<thisfred> BLOCKED: nee
<thisfred> NEXT:nessita
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 724475 in ubuntuone-couch "make into a proper python package (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/724475
<nessita> thisfred: I was just aking :-D
<nessita> asking*
<ralsina> mandel: Python 2.7.1 (r271:86832, Nov 27 2010, 18:30:46) [MSC v.1500 32 bit (Intel)] on
<ralsina> win32
<thisfred> eh, I don't understand the question?
<nessita> alecu, dobey?
<alecu> me
<nessita> thisfred: since we both said 'me' at the exact same time, I was asking if you do first
<thisfred> well, mine got there first
<thisfred> looks to me
<ralsina> I have thisfred one second earlier
<nessita> ah :-)
<nessita> ok, let's continue!
<nessita> DONE: a few code reviews. Talked with thisfred about iXYn translation issues. Weekly call. Shared a packaging session with thisfred. Found a very weird issue with file storage API for UDF creation, vds fixed it.
<nessita> TODO: wrap up file storage work, prepare for an intense next week to do all the control UI tweaking needed so we can reach UI freeze.
<nessita> BLOCKED: nopes
<nessita> NEXT: mandel
<mandel> DONE: DOctors appointment. More IPC and client side code for windows.
<mandel> TODO: FInish IPC client code, propose merges, add point2point tests for ipc and see what brakes
<mandel> BLOCKED: no
<mandel> NEXT: ralsina
<ralsina> DONE: not much, some reviews, calls
<ralsina> TODO: more calls, more reviews, finish the sprint stuff (I am bugging marianna but getting no answer)
<ralsina> BLOCKED: on the sprint, yes.
<ralsina> dobey is not here yet, so. Comments?
<alecu> I said "me"
<ralsina> oops, missed you, sorry!
<alecu> DONE: my phone is using OAuth to get the account_info["couch_root"]  from the u1 servers. Yipee!
<alecu> TODO: need to work on escaping %2F's and building the real couch url
<alecu> BLOCKED: no
<alecu> HATE: orzuelo (Stye) in the left eye annoys and hurts a bit
<alecu> LOVE: unity-gir released, so every unity user will enjoy progressbar bliss
<alecu> NEXT: dobey
<nessita> alecu: go!
<ralsina> alecu!
<ralsina> crickets.... crickets
<ralsina> I have no idea how to say the sound of a cricket in english ;-)
<alecu> chirp?
<mandel> ralsina: ok, this is great I have the exact same version that you do...
<ralsina> alecu: isn't that birds?
<alecu> crick?
<ralsina> mandel: you mean, this sucks?
<mandel> ralsina, alecu: it is "grillo, grillo grillo"
<mandel> :P
<ralsina> hahahaha
<alecu> ralsina, by "crickets" you mean my standup didn't show up? I just pasted it above!
<ralsina> grill grill grill
<mandel> ralsina: well, I know how to fix this, let me bran ubuntuone-dev
<ralsina> alecu:  I mean dobey's
<mandel> ralsina: I need 5 min
<ralsina> mandel: sure
<alecu> oh, ok.
<alecu> "chirp"
<alecu> http://insects.about.com/od/grasshoppersandcrickets/f/howcricketssing.htm
<ralsina> anyway, comments? Anyone? Anyone? Bueller?
<ralsina> alecu: oh, living in the future sure is useful :-)
<dobey> λ DONE: bug #724101, banshee
<dobey> λ TODO: more music store fixes
<dobey> λ BLCK: on-call for jury duty
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 724101 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu Natty) (and 2 other projects) "ubuntuone-syncdaemon crashed with TypeError in __init__(): must be an interface (affects: 53) (dups: 23) (heat: 324)" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/724101
<nessita> ralsina: I would like to comment about the UI freeze (joshua mentioned this yesterday on the weekly call)
<alecu> also wikipedia: "Since the days of radio entertainment, the sound of crickets chirping has been consistently used as an indication that a scene is taking place late at night" and of members of one's team being abducted by aliens too.
<ralsina> nessita: sure, go ahead
<nessita> ralsina: UI freeze is March, 24th. I'll be out in holiday from March, 7 to March, 18. Which leads a week for me to work on the control panel UI (next week)
<nessita> ralsina: so I would need a meeting with you and cparrino to review all the strings and UI stuff to see what we want to change and prioritize that
<thisfred> also: http://tinysong.com/jkpk
<nessita> ralsina: mostly an FYI, I will setup a call for Tuesday propably
<ralsina> nessita: cool
<ralsina> In any case, the UI is not going to change much anymore
<ralsina> right?
<nessita> ralsina: don't be so sure, Daniel is sending new screenshots
<nessita> ralsina: and we still need to define some icons and strings
<nessita> not to mention we have no banner at all, yet :-)
<nessita> that would be all from me
<ralsina> I saw the screenshot
<ralsina> it'spretty nice, if space wasting :-)
<ralsina> ok, let's try to get all those by wednesday at the latest
<ralsina> eom?
<ralsina> eom cancelled!
<ralsina> Just got the ok about the flight booking
<dobey> oi
<ralsina> So, sprint in BA april 4th, for alecu nessita, dobey, CardinalFang, thisfred
<ralsina> and me
<thisfred> ralsina: as in book tickets now? :)
<ralsina> as in now, yes
<thisfred> on it!
<ralsina> mandel: you are not coming because I don'twant to make you travel twice, and you will be working on the windows side of things anyway
<ralsina> vds is not coming because he has not done any desktop work this cycle
<ralsina> vds: and he's busy on mobile
<ralsina> And mandel: mini sprint on London for you and me, April 11th
<mandel> ralsina: ok, so i book flights  to london then
<ralsina> mandel: yes
<ralsina> mandel: or a nice train
 * ralsina would love to have a train to england (if it wouldn't mean a week under the sea, of course)
 * ralsina loves trains in general
<ralsina> anyway eom now?
<alecu> ralsina, there's a company that submarines you there.
<ralsina> alecu: you're joking???
<alecu> ralsina, but they have very bad reviews because of the krakens.
<ralsina> alecu: yeah,, krakens suck :-)
<alecu> jajajajaajajajaaja
<alecu> they surely suck, like, a lot!
<nessita> ralsina: eom!
<ralsina> well, they are covered in suckers
<nessita> dobey: ping
<nessita> dobey: I know leonard spoke with you about launchpadlib. He mentioned I should talk with you to catch up with that
<dobey> ok
<alecu> ralsina, btw: I've been talking with aquarius on where to put the changes I'm making to DroidCouch.
<dobey> nessita: are you using it somewhere?
<alecu> ralsina, There are a few different branches on github, but there seems to be no maintainer. I was thinking of making yet another branch there, or would making a launchpad project make more sense?
<ralsina> I think a launchpad project is easier for us
<nessita> dobey: not right now, but I should in the control panel
<ralsina> Can bzr branch git?
<dobey> nessita: what for?
<alecu> ralsina, no idea on branching git, no.
<ralsina> it would be a stright fork then
<nessita> dobey: hum... is that used to report bugs and attach stuff to them?
<ralsina> Well, launchpad is better because of bug reporting and all the rest
<ralsina> So my vote is for launchpad but I don't really care ;-)
<dobey> nessita: to report bugs you should just use apport
<ralsina> on github you would have a better chance of re-merging from other forks, though
<alecu> ralsina, right, it's easier on the bug reports for us, but we will be missing any fixes done upstream.
<alecu> exactly.
<nessita> dobey: what are you using launchpadlib for, then?
<ralsina> alecu: well, you can subscribe to the upstream and manually merge patches
<ralsina> alecu: or use launchpad and periodically dump on  github fork
<dobey> nessita: well, lptools uses it of course; to find merge proposals and such
<ralsina> alecu: let me do a bit of research. Maybe technology will make it easier ;-)
 * alecu is loving the crickets sound that thisfred posted.
<nessita> dobey: lp-project-upload uses launchpadling and is not working for me. Can you please share what is need to change/update so I can see if that's the issue?
<dobey> is that in lptools?
<ralsina> alecu: http://doc.bazaar.canonical.com/migration/en/foreign/bzr-on-git-projects.html
<dobey> and yeah, lptools is probably currently broken on trunk because edge went away
<thisfred> alecu: it's from a great album too, but people were a little pissed when it contained a track with 30 mins of crickets. I loved it
<nessita> dobey: nopes, ubuntu-dev-tools
<thisfred> every album should have that
<dobey> well what's not working exactly?
<alecu> hahaha
<alecu> ralsina, that sounds interesting, but it's bzr only, not launchpad.
<nessita> dobey: can you please share with me what leonard pointed out that we should be fixing?
<alecu> ralsina, also "Limited push support" :-(
<ralsina> alecu: grmbl
<dobey> nessita: mainly that EDGE_SERVICE_ROOT shouldn't be used
<nessita> dobey: ah. Well, lp-project-upload runs without any error but the released are not appearing in LP
<ralsina> alecu: http://blog.launchpad.net/code/git-branch-imports-now-in-public-beta
<dobey> nessita: ok. i can't tell you why. i've never actually used it
<ralsina> "You get the Git branch’s version history and it works just like any other Bazaar branch. Launchpad then regularly pulls the latest version of the Git branch into the Bazaar branch."
<nessita> dobey: ok, thanks
<ralsina> alecu: with that, you do a github fork, but it will be visible on launchpad too.
<nessita> dobey: how do you make a tarball release? I'm needing to do one and since lp-project-upload is not working, I would need an alternative
<ralsina> You will have to work on git, though, but you at least get the code into launchpad, and can use the rest of the services.
<alecu> ralsina, that sounds great.
<dobey> nessita: i upload the tarball by hand through the web ui
<alecu> ralsina, so, it comes down to this: https://code.launchpad.net/+code-imports/+new
<mandel> ralsina: can you tell me what lp:~mandel/+junk/fix_load_from_file does in your system
<ralsina> alecu: first you should do a github fork, I think, but yes
<ralsina> mandel: sure
<alecu> ralsina, you are a git guru, right? I'll probably bother you with questions about that :-)
<ralsina> alecu: I am the exact opposite of a git guru :-)
<alecu> a urug tig?
<nessita> dobey: from which page?
<dobey> nessita: https://launchpad.net/$project/$series
<dobey> so /libubuntuone/trunk for example
<dobey> there is an "Add release" link under the list of milestones/releases
<nessita> dobey: nice... well, for the future, you may wanna try lp-porject-upload, it automates all the tarball releasing task
<mandel> ralsina: what is the stdout whenyou use the u1trial from my branch?
<ralsina> mandel: in a minute!
<mandel> sure
<ralsina> bzr: ERROR: Not a branch: "bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mandel/%2Bjunk/fix_lo
<ralsina> ad_from_file/".
<ralsina> mandel: ^^
<mandel> ralsina: ups, let me check
<ralsina> mandel: maybe the "+" in the URL messes it up?
<mandel> ralsina: shoud not, this is it https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/+junk/fix_load_from_files
<mandel> ralsina: this is the url https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/+junk/fix_load_from_files
<ralsina> mandel: that worked
<mandel> ralsina: funny, cause i the same one, ritgh?
<mandel> well, how cares… it worked
<ralsina> No, I got a bzr+ssh
<ralsina> but it fails in the same way
<ralsina> mandel: https://pastebin.canonical.com/43966/
<joshuahoover> dobey: do we need an exception for changing the affiliate code in the banshee amazon music store?
<dobey> joshuahoover: i doubt it. is not adding a new feature, just changing stuff behind the scenes on the one already in
<mandel> ralsina: how many points do you get for swearing at you manager???
<joshuahoover> dobey: k, that's kind of what i was thinking but wanted to double check with you...thanks!
<mandel> ralsina: the sep on windows is not / you copy pasted it and does funny things ;)
<ralsina> mandel: I don't mind. What did I break?
<ralsina> Ha!
<mandel> hehehe
<joshuahoover> mandel: good points or bad points?
<mandel> ralsina: try using trunk but with the right separator
<ralsina> I literally followed your instructions. Doc ERROR!
<mandel> joshuahoover: all points are good
<ralsina> mandel: running that now :-)
<ralsina> mandel: PASSED the first one
<mandel> joshuahoover: event amazon ones ;)
<joshuahoover> heh
<ralsina> mandel: +1
<ralsina> mandel: but that should really give a better error
<ralsina> like "file not found"? ;-)
<mandel> ralsina: I guess… we can add a bug to u1-dev-tools
<ralsina> nah
<dobey> it has no bugs
 * nessita is back
<lalejand> duanedesign : I'm back, if you want to do some tests. Still the same problem : u1sdtool --waiting-metadata | wc -l returns 65
<joshuahoover> CardinalFang: do you know why bug #670054 didn't make it into desktopcouch for natty?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 670054 in desktopcouch (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "spawn microproxy to cover for crashy couchdb (affects: 1) (heat: 35)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/670054
<duanedesign> lalejand: hello
<CardinalFang> joshuahoover, It may be too big of a change.  I'm scared of it.
<duanedesign> lalejand: i did find some stuff out for you
<joshuahoover> CardinalFang: ok...so needs more testing?
<CardinalFang> joshuahoover, or more thinkimg.
<joshuahoover> CardinalFang: ah, k
<joshuahoover> CardinalFang: i missed that one somehow when reviewing open bugs for natty, thus my (much too late) question
<lalejand> duanedesign : great !
<duanedesign> lalejand: the devs are currently testing the branch that fixes that Move() stuck. Your bug report should now be linked to the 'master' bug for that issue
<lalejand> duanedesign : ok, so I just have to wait, I don't need to do some operation ?
<duanedesign> lalejand: the fix should be ready soon. Are you using a PPA for Ubuntu One or are yo using the version that comes with 10.10
<lalejand> duanedesign : PPA
<duanedesign> lalejand: i thought so since you mentioned the indicators :)
<lalejand> duanedesign : ok so i will update and see if my problem disapears
<duanedesign> lalejand: yes looks like the branch has been approved and merged
<duanedesign> lalejand: so it should be available very soon
<lalejand> duanedesign : you think the fix will be in the next update ?
<duanedesign> yes
<duanedesign> lalejand: looks like a package was recently built. Might run updates and see if you get offered an upgrade
<lalejand> duanedesign : ok thx
<thisfred> alecu: ah, you're back, I sent you a mail: It turns out I've forgotten completely about the quota noticiations/messaging
<thisfred> +fi
<thisfred> -i
<nessita> thisfred: oh no, really?
<thisfred> yeah
<thisfred> joshuahoover just alerted me to this fact
<thisfred> I don't know how much work it is to add those events to the aggregator. Adding the messaging/noticiations in the front end shouldn't be that much work
<thisfred> alecu:  or are the aggregated already?  I couldn't find them yet
<nessita> thisfred: the event from syncdaemon is SYS_QUOTA_EXCEEDED
<nessita> thisfred: you should add a new handler for it. Though you should carefully aggregate it, to avoid all th issues we've had with that
<lalejand> duanedesign : I just updated, do I have to restart U1 client ?
<thisfred> nessita: and for this one: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/702176
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 702176 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Syncdaemon needs to add an entry to the messaging menu when a folder shared to the user exceeds the owning user's quota (affects: 1) (heat: 76)" [Medium,Triaged]
<lalejand> u1sdtool -q and u1sdtool -s ?
<alecu> thisfred, hi: good point on quota, we didn't work on that at all.
<thisfred> yeah, my bad completely
<alecu> thisfred, well, we all forgot about that too.
<joshuahoover> alecu, thisfred: if we don't have the backend done, then we're likely not going to get it in now...my fault for missing this completely
<alecu> thisfred, so, as nessita says we need to listen for that signal in syncdaemon/status_listener.py
<alecu> thisfred, and then bubble it up to the aggregator code
<alecu> thisfred, and have some timer so it shows at most once per day or so.
<alecu> (I think once per day is the timeout for the current notifications)
<thisfred> alecu: right, so not entirely trivial
<alecu> *notifications -> error dialog.
<alecu> yes, it's not entirely trivial, but we should be able to have it running in a day or two.
<thisfred> If I get the API work done today, I will start a branch on monday, and see if it's realistic
<thisfred> joshuahoover: ^ that does not sound too hopeless
<alecu> thisfred, the other thing is that we should only show the notification for out of space warnings from shares from other people *only*
<nessita> alecu: what? isn't that backwards?
<alecu> since for the current users' account it will already be shown with the current dialog.
<nessita> alecu: remember what we talked about:
<lalejand> duanedesign : restarted U1 client, looks like the "65" is decreasing to "62", "60", "59" now. So it should be ok
<alecu> nessita, or are we replacing that dialog completely?
<duanedesign> lalejand: that is great
<nessita> alecu: we need to show notifications as bubbles in that case, since the control panel will not be necessarily open
<thisfred> alecu:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/702183 should replace the dialog I guess
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 702183 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Syncdaemon needs to open the control panel in the background and change the launcher icon to urgent when the user exceeds their quota (affects: 1) (heat: 76)" [Medium,Triaged]
<nessita> alecu: we're doing both: control panel and bubbles
<joshuahoover> thisfred, alecu: k, i'm headed into the weekly release meeting so i'll let them know we may request a freeze exception if it isn't too much work
<thisfred> thanks
<alecu> oh, "change the launcher icon to urgent". I totally missed that.
<alecu> nessita, then we need to remove the gsd-plugin out-of-space dialog as well.
<nessita> alecu: yeah, I think we talked about that as well (but I'm not 100% sure)
<lalejand> U1 client is iddle, everything has been synced. I open my couchDB adressBook, I try to delete a contact, I get a very explicit error "other error" :/
<lalejand> Hi, does someone know what to write if I want to ignore svn folders from sync ? The solution proposed in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/625194 doesn't work (maybe because the svn folders were already synced ?)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 625194 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Enhancement : graphical interface for ignore list (affects: 1) (heat: 23)" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<alecu> thisfred, ping
<thisfred> alecu: pong
<alecu> thisfred, I'm trying to understand this, from u1-couch:
<alecu> path = "/" + urllib.quote(path[1:], safe="") # don't escape the first /
<thisfred> ah right:
<alecu> thisfred, it's for the droidcouch work I'm doing...
<thisfred> so for couch urls
<thisfred> all the /s have to be encoded to %2F
<thisfred> yay
<alecu> thisfred, cool. Do other chars need to be converted?
<alecu> thisfred, the thing is that the java library I'm using is kinda screwed
<thisfred> but not the first one of course that indicates the root
<alecu> right
<thisfred> alecu: well, just to make them url safe
<thisfred> the thing is, / will get interpreted correctly (at least some of the time) but the oauth signature will no longer be valid
<alecu> thisfred, the java url encode function is returning something like this: /u%252F3b7%252F12d%252F1122
<alecu> but the python urlencode does it right, like this: /u%2F3b7%2F12d%2F1122%2F
<thisfred> looks like it's double encoding maybe
<alecu> thisfred, right
<thisfred> %25 = %
<thisfred> I think
<alecu> thisfred, so, I'm guessing if I can get away with only replacing the / with %2F
<alecu> thisfred, and not using that broken library.
<thisfred> right
<alecu> thisfred, (but not the first one, right)
<thisfred> well, yeah, there should not be any other characters that need encoding in the path
<alecu> thisfred, cool. that's what I wanted to know!!! :-)
<thisfred> depending one what db names people use
<thisfred> but I think couchdb disallows anything crazy
<alecu> thisfred, anyway, I'm applying that to the couch root as returned by the account service
<alecu> not to the db names
<aquarius> alecu, yeah. Your couch root will be u/abc/def/9999, so your bookmarks database will be u/abc/def/9999/bookmarks, and all the *internal* slashes in that need escaping, so u%2Fabc%2Fdef%2F9999%2Fbookmarks. Also, note that it must be %2F, not %2f.
<alecu> great
<aquarius> lalejand, interesting question about ignoring svn folders. The person you want to talk to about that is rye
<rye> lalejand, hi, you may want to add \.svn to the list of ignored files. For some reason it works with folders too now :-/
<lalejand> rye : you say it should work ?
<rye> lalejand, testing
<lalejand> rye : I have that http://pastebin.com/mTW6bzHR in my ~/.config/ubuntuone/syncdaemon.conf. Is that okay ?
<rye> lalejand, looks like it ignores that folder properly, does it work for you?
<lalejand> rye : nope, if I look in my files in the U1 web interface, I see .svn folders
<rye> lalejand, were they uploaded prior to config changes?
<lalejand> rye : possible, but for one of them I don't think so
<lalejand> rye : I should unsync and sync again ?
<rye> lalejand, could you please try creating .svn folder in ~/Ubuntu One folders ?
<rye> lalejand, then put some file there and see whether it all appeared online
<nessita> lunchtime!
<lalejand> rye : ok I try
<lalejand> rye : I see it in the web interface :/
<lalejand> rye : and it's the one I just added since it's indicated "just now"
<rye> lalejand, ok, have you restarted syncdaemon after config change?
<lalejand> rye : I even restarted my computer several times
<rye> lalejand, okay, then what's the syncdaemon version? apt-cache policy ubuntuone-client ?
<lalejand> rye : I made the change in the conf file that is in my home. Last time I updated U1, it replaced the conf file in etc
<rye> lalejand, yup, that's right, system-level configs are handled by package and overriden in local configs
<lalejand> rye : 1.5.5+r897~maverick1
<rye> hmmm
<rye> lalejand, i am running pretty much the same but in natty
<lalejand> rye : the one in etc overrides the one in my home ?
<rye> lalejand, no, your ~/.config/ubuntuone/syncdaemon.conf overrides the system one
<lalejand> rye : so it should work
<lalejand> but it doesn't
<rye> lalejand, looking at the code
<lalejand> rye : do I have to leave an empty line at the end of the file ?
<rye> lalejand, could you please check ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log for such line at the beginning - 2011-02-25 18:53:26,531 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.filesystem_notifications.GeneralProcessor - INFO - Ignoring files: ['\\A#.*\\Z', '\\A.*~\\Z', '\\A.*\\.py[oc]\\Z', '\\A.*\\.sw[nopx]\\Z', '\\A.*\\.swpx\\Z', '\\A\\..*\\.tmp\\Z', '\\A\\.svn\\Z']
<lalejand> rye : I can't find "Ignoring files" in syncdaemon.log
<lalejand> rye : no such line :/
<rye> lalejand, do you have INFO level messages there?
<lalejand> rye : I mean, no occurence of "Ignoring files" in syncdaemon.log
<alecu> success! thisfred, aquarius: my phone just ran all droidcouch tests against a dummy db in our servers!
<lalejand> rye : yes I have occurences of "INFO"
<thisfred> alecu: WOOOOOOT!
<alecu> pending: use non-hardcoded oauth tokens, use a real desktopcouch db, lots of cleanup.
<alecu> thisfred, WOOOOOOT indeed! :-)
<rye> lalejand, i know why
<rye> lalejand, your ignore field is in wrong section - see http://pastebin.com/B535vksa
<lalejand> rye : ok, what should I do, to test ? Restart -q & -s the U1 client ?
<rye> lalejand, yup
<rye> lalejand, and then try creating .svn folder in some Ubuntu One folder
<lalejand> rye : my .svn folders already synced will be removed ?
<rye> lalejand, no, I am thinking about how that can be accomplished...
<ralsina> mandel: got any more branches to test?
<lalejand> rye : ok
<ralsina> if you don't I am going to get a very late lunch
<mandel> ralsina: yes, let me get you another one
<mandel> ralsina: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntuone-client/add_windows_network_manager/+merge/50891
<ralsina> Ok, I'll get a sandwich then :-)
<karni> alecu: whoaaa awesome!
<ralsina> argh freking bzr for windows and your lame fake permission errors.... SMASH! HULK SMASH!
<ralsina> Oh, tea. Nice.
<lalejand> rye : aaarghhh, I removed the .svn folder from my U1 folder in order to put it again later and test. Son now it's not in the U1 folder, but I still see it in the U1 web interface :/
<lalejand> rye : restarting U1 client to see if it changes something
<rye> lalejand, you can remove it from online storage
<ralsina> mandel: +1 on that one, now you need a linux reviewer?
<mandel> ralsina: I need a review, either linux or windows
<lalejand> rye : yes, but I mean ... it didn't replicate the change !
<rye> lalejand, because it ignores it completely now
<lalejand> rye : ah, ok
<lalejand> rrhhha
<lalejand> rye : ok it works. .svn not replicated
<rye> lalejand, how many .svn folders do you have there?
<rye> .svn is one per directory, right? or one per repository?
<lalejand> rye : one for each directory
<lalejand> rye : hmmm, maybe 30 :/
<rye> lalejand, not that fun to remove that manually...
<lalejand> rye : you suggest I mannualy delete them in the web interface ?
<rye> lalejand, removal/resync may be an option though in this case, how many files are there?
<lalejand> rye : I don't know exactly how much, but I think I can do it. No worry
<rye> lalejand, to find .svn count you can do find /path/to/some/folder -name '.svn' -type d | wc -l
<mandel> eow for me, have all a great weekend
<lalejand> rye : ok thx. Another question. I have a lot of problems with the couchDB addressbook. Who is "specialist" for that ?
<rye> lalejand, i think we need to talk to ralsina, I was told that he is now related to evolution-couchdb
<ralsina> I am not related, I only knew it at a party ;-)
<ralsina> rye: evolution-couchdb is rodrigo's
<ralsina> it's the one thing he promised to keep working on while rotated
<ralsina> IIRC
<rye> and he's not here :(
<lalejand> rye : ahm :/
<lalejand> ok
<rye> lalejand, but the issues i am aware of are: it does not work in natty, it does not delete/modify contacts elsewhere - bug #673568
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 673568 in evolution-couchdb (and 1 other project) "Error modifying contact, other error when saving contacts (affects: 38) (dups: 4) (heat: 196)" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/673568
<lalejand> rye : yes I often have a very explicit error "other error" when I try to delete or modify a contact ;). Sometimes after trying several times it works.
<lalejand> rye : and also, after syncing contacts to my Ipods, I got some contacts doubled or tripled
<lalejand> rye : "to my ipod" (I have only one)
<nessita> thisfred: was your messaging fixes released already to main?
<nessita> were*
<thisfred> nessita: nope :(
<thisfred> there was a lint issue in my branch that I missed, so I only landed it *just* after dobey cut the release
<nessita> thisfred: ok, can you please attach your branch to bug #721525?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 721525 in ubuntuone-control-panel (Ubuntu) (and 3 other projects) "Two Ubuntu One entries in the Message Panel (affects: 3) (dups: 1) (heat: 18)" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/721525
<thisfred> nessita: can I do that after the branch is merged?
<nessita> thisfred: of course
<nessita> thisfred: you should use the LP web ui
<dobey> thisfred: you can link it on the web, and launchpad will know about it, but it won't be linked in the revision info in trunk itself
<thisfred> nessita: done
<nessita> thisfred: thanks!
<lalejand> I am syncing more than 44000 files, it can be a problem ?
<lalejand> in fact it is increasing and i thing it will reach 74000
<lalejand> "think"
<nessita> lalejand: it shouldn't be a problem, but you will have to be patient
<lalejand> nessita : ok. Other question. When I do --current-transfer I always see 3 transfers. Is there a way to increase that number ?
<nessita> lalejand: what client are you running? maverick's? natty's?
<lalejand> maverick
<nessita> lalejand: nopes, there is not. In natty we made structural changes where that is possible, but that huge change will not be backported to maverick
<nessita> sorry :-/
<lalejand> nessita : ahm. Ok. No problem
<lalejand> nessita : with my huge sync, if i stop it, it will begin from the beginning next time ? Or I can do the sync little by little ?
<nessita> lalejand: it will not being the whole process from scratch, but the files that are currently being uploaded will not be resumed, but restarted
<nessita> lalejand: so, if you're uploading small files, you will not notice the difference, but if youŕe uploading big files, you may wanna wait for big files to be uploaded
<nessita> (if they are already being uploaded)
<lalejand> nessita : ok I see. It's clear.
<nessita> ralsina: I'm about to book tickets to BA. Shall I arrive Sunday afternoon or Monday morning?
<ralsina> nessita: if you feel you can work monday morning after you arrive monday morning is ok
<nessita> ralsina: hum, to arrive at 9am I would have to be awake at 5am
<ralsina> so, probably sunday night is a better idea
 * nessita -> reboots
<alecu> ralsina, is there any info on the whereabouts of the sprint?
<alecu> (wow, I got that word right!)
 * nessita is back
<ralsina> alecu: probably the ramada in olivos
<ralsina> alecu: but no definitive word on it yet
<alecu> great, thanks.
 * thisfred has ticket!
<thisfred> now I hope ralsina approves my vacation, or I'll be stuck for somewhere to work in B.A. the week after the sprint :)
<ralsina> thisfred: I intend to approve it, but I would feel more comfortable asking chipaca about it first
<thisfred> ralsina: sure, no real hurry
<ralsina> thisfred: worst case, well, I have a sofa and wifi :-)
<thisfred> hehe
<thisfred> wow. the power just went out. Short enough that my computer kept running, but my wireless router switched off
<thisfred> This is what happens with strong winds in Baltimore.
<lalejand> I was syncing a folder with something like 74000 files in it. --current-transfer was showing 3 huuuge videos uploading. And then after a while, the notification area showed a message saying "1 new cloud folder available" and from that time --current-transfer says 0 :/
<lalejand> u1sdtool -s returns WORKING, but zero transfer !
<nessita> lalejand: you said you were running maverick... and we have no notifications messages in maverick. Do you have nightlies enbaled?
<nessita> enabled*
<lalejand> nessita : yes
<nessita> lalejand: ah! then you're enjoying concurrent uploads
<nessita> lalejand: are you up to date at package level? what client version are you running?
<lalejand> nessita : ?
<lalejand> nessita : the one of today
<nessita> lalejand: ok, let me seek for some help
<lalejand> I just tried to update, there is no update for U1
<nessita> facundobatista: ping
<ralsina> there, asked marianna to avoid the Ramada if at all possible.
<lalejand> nessita : what is the concurrent uploads problem ?
<facundobatista> nessita, pong
<nessita> lalejand: no, no problem at all, but you asked how to have more than one upload happening at the same time, and since you're running nightlies, you already are using that feature
<nessita> facundobatista: can you please help lalejand? lalejand reported that:
<nessita> (05:01:36 PM) lalejand: I was syncing a folder with something like 74000 files in it. --current-transfer was showing 3 huuuge videos uploading. And then after a while, the notification area showed a message saying "1 new cloud folder available" and from that time --current-transfer says 0 :/
<nessita> (05:03:23 PM) lalejand: u1sdtool -s returns WORKING, but zero transfer !
<nessita> facundobatista: maybe you know of a still pending bug to fix about stuck uploads or similar?
<lalejand> nessita : ah, I was seeing 3 uploads. It was going slow, but going. And then nothing, zero.
<lalejand> nessita : yes
<nessita> lalejand: can you explain your issue to facundobatista? he's the master of uploads
<lalejand> nessita : ok
<facundobatista> nessita, I know of a still pending bug, and I detected *two* situations when that could happen, and I fixed them, I'll propose the branch in minnutes
<lalejand> facundobatista : ah
<lalejand> facundobatista : my context is : 1 - I sync a folder with 74000 files, 2 - it begins uploading, 3 - it uploads 3 huge videos (at the same time), 4 - I see a notifiction saying I have one new cloud available, 5 - from that moment, --current-transfer is at zero, but -s returns WORKING
<lalejand> facundobatista : maybe U1 just finished uploading the folder architecture (a lot of folders and files), and now it is dealing only with the metadata for the moment ?
<lalejand> facundobatista : but it wouldn't explain why it began uploading and suddenly stop
<facundobatista> lalejand, yes, both situations are triggered with zillion files (and one of them also when server disconnects... something that were happening a lot these days)
<facundobatista> lalejand, I mean, it *is* a bug
<lalejand> facundobatista : ok what can I do ? Just wait ?
<facundobatista> lalejand, do you want to try my branch?
<lalejand> facundobatista : teh fix is not available on the PPA ?
<facundobatista> lalejand, not yet, it will, but not before Monday, or Tuesday
<lalejand> facundobatista : I will wait then
<facundobatista> lalejand, ok
<lalejand> facundobatista : ahm. Or maybe if I can help testing your code ...
<lalejand> facundobatista : if it can be useful for you ...
<facundobatista> lalejand, as you wish... maybe we found other case now that these two are solved...
<facundobatista> lalejand, you should put your logs in debug mode
<lalejand> facundobatista : how would I have to install your branch ? And will it be overrided automaticaly at the next U1 PPA update ? Or will I have to remember to switch from your branch to the PPA again ?
<facundobatista> lalejand, you need to branch my branch, and execute the client from there
<facundobatista> lalejand, nothing else, if don't execute it explicitly that way, you'll be using the installed in the system
<lalejand> facundobatista : ah ok, so let's go
<facundobatista> lalejand, the branch is lp:~facundo/ubuntuone-client/unleashed--stuck-situations
<facundobatista> bzr branch lp:~facundo/ubuntuone-client/unleashed--stuck-situations test-branch-from-facundo
<facundobatista> cd into it
<facundobatista> and run
<facundobatista> PYTHONPATH=. bin/ubuntuone-syncdaemon
<lalejand> facundobatista : ahm, "bzr branch", I don't understand sorry
<facundobatista> run this in a command line:
<facundobatista> bzr branch lp:~facundo/ubuntuone-client/unleashed--stuck-situations test-branch-from-facundo
<facundobatista> lalejand, do you have bazaar installed?
<lalejand> facundobatista : ok, I think I understand
<lalejand> installing
<lalejand> facundobatista : do I have to stop u1sdtool ?
<facundobatista> lalejand, you'll have to "u1sdtool -q" to stop the other client, yes
<lalejand> facundobatista : ok. "You have not informed bzr of your Launchpad ID, and you must do this to" = not a problem ?
<ralsina> EOW for me. Have a nice weekend people!
<nessita> lalejand: bzr whoami "Your Name <your email>"
<lalejand> facundobatista : ok, it's running. There was an error at the beginning, but it seems to work
<lalejand> facundobatista : can I use the commands -s --current-transfer ... in another terminal ?
<lalejand> facundobatista : it is writting a lot of lines
<facundobatista> lalejand, yes, you can
<facundobatista> lalejand, those lines are just debug lines... nessita and/or alecu will remove them from stdout in the future
<thisfred> could use reviews on: https://code.launchpad.net/~thisfred/ubuntuone-couch/testing-infrastructure/+merge/51370 I fear it's kind of big, but there was a lot to clean up
<lalejand> facundobatista : but I can write "u1sdtool --current-transfer" ? It will not launch the other sync deamon ?
<facundobatista> lalejand, no, it will just communicate to the one running
<lalejand> facundobatista : ok
<intrader> Anyone, unable to synchronize  - also unable to bring up Ubuntu One Gnome applet from either System->Preferences->Ubuntu One, or from toolbar
<nessita> intrader: hey there. What system are you running?
<intrader> nessita, it is 10.10
<nessita> intrader: do you have ubunutone nightlies PPA enabled? (if you don't know what that is, then you don't :-))
<intrader> nessita, on both machines that I am having trouble with; that is correct I don't know that nightlies PPA is
<nessita> intrader: by 'applet' you mean the Ubuntu One preferences app?
<nessita> intrader: can you please paste in http://paste.ubuntu.com/ the output of running in a terminal: u1sdtool -s?
<intrader> nessita, yes, from either System-->Preferences-->Ubuntu One, or the toolbar's Toolbar-->mylogin-->Ubuntu one
<nessita> intrader: right, yes, is the preferences window. Well, please show me the output of the command above and I will be able to tell if syncdaemon is running or not
<intrader> nessita, here it is http://paste.ubuntu.com/572351/
<nessita> looking
<nessita> intrader: your syncdaemon is running and has nothing pending to sync
<nessita> intrader: what are you expecting to be synced that is not?
<intrader> nessita, I am unable to sync - I do this from Tomboy
<nessita> intrader: ah, so tomboy is not syncing, not files
<nessita> intrader: I thought you were trying tosync files
<nessita> to sync*
<lalejand> a question : I have 9 contacts on the U1 server, I have 67 contacts in my local U1 database. Who wins ? I will get 9 contacts on my machine or there will be 67 contacts on the U1 server ?
<intrader> nessita, I will try the file now - I have updated a file and upon closing I see its icon change to indicate sync. I will look at other machine. How long does it take?
<intrader> nessita, the time of write has not been updated on the other machine.
<nessita> intrader: it should be seconds of delay
<nessita> intrader: anyways, file sync is independent from tomboy sync
<intrader> nessita, nothing has happened yet on the second computer - a minute or more now
<nessita> intrader: what does u1sdtool -s says in the other computer?
<intrader> nessita, not connected for some reason -- the ubuntu one site says the computer is connected
<nessita> intrader: the web site says what computer are registered with your account, the word connect is misleading
<nessita> beuno: ^
<nessita> intrader: you should run u1sdtool -c in your other cmputer
<nessita> intrader: the web ui doesn't know about which computer is connected (speaking of file syncdaemon connection). The web ui knows about what devices are registered against the server. Sorry for that confusion...
<lalejand>             a question : I have 9 contacts on the U1 server, I have 67 contacts in my local U1 database. Who wins ? I will get 9 contacts on my machine or there will be 67 contacts on the U1 server ?
<intrader> nessita, I will do that - second computer now shows the file with proper time.
<intrader> nessita, why did it disconnect? Is that not automatic?
<nessita> intrader: in maverick no, is not automatic in some cases (is a known bug). As far as I know we should be uploading a fix next week (the fix is ready but it has not reached maverick repo yet)
<intrader> nessita, aha - the tomboy notes are not synching either, and the aplet on computer on either computer.
<nessita> intrader: about tomboy sync I can't help much, sorry :-( Let me see if I can find someone that can help you
<nessita> joshuahoover: you around?
<joshuahoover> nessita: yes
<nessita> joshuahoover: is there any chance you help intrader debug why tomboy notes are not syncing in his computer?
<joshuahoover> nessita: sure
<nessita> thanks!
<joshuahoover> intrader: hi
<intrader> joshuahoover, hi, thanks
<dobey> intrader: did you not run the script that rye asked you to try yesterday?
<intrader> dobey, sorry I missed that - what is that script?
<joshuahoover> intrader: http://people.canonical.com/~roman.yepishev/us/tomboy-sync-validator.py
<joshuahoover> intrader: can do something like this: cd /tmp; wget http://people.canonical.com/~roman.yepishev/us/tomboy-sync-validator.py; python tomboy-sync-validator.py
<intrader> joshuahoover, a that one - chrome it telling me that it is suspect.
<joshuahoover> intrader: try running the set of commands i gave you in a terminal session: applications > accessories > terminal
<intrader> joshuahoover, how do I do that?
<joshuahoover> intrader: open applications > accessories > terminal, then copy and paste: cd /tmp; wget http://people.canonical.com/~roman.yepishev/us/tomboy-sync-validator.py; python tomboy-sync-validator.py
<joshuahoover> intrader: hit return to run those commands
<dobey> intrader: chrome is not the most trustworthy application in the respect. it is like an overprotective multinational conglomerate.
<joshuahoover> intrader: don't listen to dobey, he's just upset facebook hasn't released a web browser (yet)
<joshuahoover> ;-)
<dobey> not at all
<intrader> joshuahoover, I understand - for me copy of the stuff does not work because of the link - I need to type it.
<joshuahoover> intrader: you can't select that line of commands and right-click in the terminal and select "paste"?
<dobey> i am totally capable of writing my own browser
<joshuahoover> dobey: you mean your own web os?
<dobey> no
<dobey> http://wayofthemonkey.com/pics/encompass/encompass-20110210.png
<dobey> i mean that ^
<joshuahoover> dobey: right, there's your os ;)
<intrader> joshuahoover, have troubles with it  - here is the paste http://paste.ubuntu.com/572364/
<dobey> no, it's not an os
<dobey> i can't write an os until i write a new language first
<nessita> ok, I'm eoding and eowing
<joshuahoover> dobey: good point
<intrader> joshuahoover, no, XChat only copies the last part (the link). besides, I have done the commands
<intrader> nessita, thanks
<joshuahoover> intrader: can you try resetting up tomboy notes sync? go into tomboy prefs, in the sync tab, click the clear button and setup again
<intrader> joshuahoover, do I need to do that on the other computer also?
<joshuahoover> dobey: i'm testing bug #686647 and not sure i'm doing it right...can you take a look at my test case and the result? http://ubuntuone.com/p/eyK/
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 686647 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu Natty) (and 5 other projects) "SSO help text does not appear translated in UI (affects: 1) (heat: 10)" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/686647
<joshuahoover> intrader: on whichever one you ran the script on, let's do it there first
<dobey> joshuahoover: sounds right
<intrader> joshuahoover, it synchs ok, but how can I tell without the other computer
<dobey> intrader: you can check whether the web site, and your local tomboy, are matching
<intrader> dobey, thanks
<intrader> joshuahoover, dobey, the applet is not starting - what is the ubuntuone site?
<dobey> https://one.ubuntu.com/
<intrader> joshuahoover, dobey, it look ok on the web -- what about the applets?
<dobey> what applet?
<dobey> ubuntuone-preferences ?
<danyR> oh, /me has just seen the new U1 header and logo. lovely :)
<intrader> dobey, the Ubuntu One applet one gets with System->Preferences->Ubuntu One, or from the toolbar
<dobey> intrader: what is the problem?
<intrader> dobey, the applet does not start on either computer.
<dobey> intrader: what happens when you run ubuntuone-preferences in a terminal?
<intrader> dobey, how do I reach that in a terminal?
<dobey> intrader: open a terminal and type "ubuntuone-preferences" and press return
<intrader> dobey, ERROR: dbus proxies:Introspect error on com.ubuntuone.Preferences.....
<dobey> oh dbus
<dobey> ok, something is really weird on your system for some reason and i have no idea what or why :(
<intrader> dobey, yes the all important dbus - on both computers
<dobey> you can maybe try the update that is in the maverick-proposed repository right now
<intrader> dobey, tell me more
<intrader> dobey, this ubuntu one does not seem ready for prime time :(
<lalejand> a question : I have 9 contacts on the U1 server, I have 67 contacts in my local U1 database. Who wins ? I will get 9 contacts on my machine or there will be 67 contacts on the U1 server ?
<dobey> lalejand: well i doubt those 9, all have the same IDs as the other 67
<dobey> lalejand: so you'll either get 67 on the server, or 76 in both places, or some number between those two
<dobey> in the event that say, 5 are already in both places
<joshuahoover> intrader: the best guide for enabling proposed is here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/EnableProposed
<lalejand> dobey : the 9 are contained in the 67 yes
<lalejand> dobey : ok I will see
<joshuahoover> intrader: you'll want to create that /etc/apt/preferences file mentioned there and then open applications > accessories > terminal and run: sudo apt-get install ubuntuone-client/maverick-proposed python-ubuntuone-client/maverick-proposed ubuntuone-client-gnome/maverick-proposed
<joshuahoover> intrader: that assumes you do the first part on the wiki page i linked to, enabling maverick-proposed via system > administration > update manager, updates tab
<intrader> joshuahoover, that is a lot of stuff - how safe is this?
<joshuahoover> intrader: well, you can do it now or wait until next week when it gets into main
<joshuahoover> intrader: main updates that is
<intrader> joshuahoover, I am not in a hurry - for now the computers are next door - eventually I want it on ubuntu one. Thanks guys. I will read it anyway.
<dobey> well, assuming it gets into -updates next week :)
<joshuahoover> dobey: true
<dobey> later all
<joshuahoover> later
<intrader> dobey, joshuahoover I will cycle both computers - should I connect both of them?
<joshuahoover> intrader: connect both of them? you mean set them both up to sync notes with u1?
<intrader> joshuahoover, they both were supposed to be connected, but something broke during my interactions with karni.
<joshuahoover> intrader: sorry, i'm not sure what all was done previously...this is definitely not a typical experience on maverick
<intrader> joshuahoover, we just got u1sdtool to connect, then tried, first file update, file dropping (did not work until a day after), then the notes, which then disappeared the applet on both computers presumably with the same error in dbus
<karni> intrader: 'something broke' ?
<karni> intrader: I thought we managed to finally connect them, but the didn't sync
<joshuahoover> intrader: what applet are you referring to?
<karni> intrader: your computers weren't connected with U1 at all in the first place :<
<karni> intrader: if I recall correctly, u1sdtool returned 'is_connected: true / is_online: true' on both computers, but they still didn't sync
<karni> which confused me greatly and I couldn't help any further :(
<intrader> karni, the applet stopped starting - now we know that it is dbus proxy error. The file drop took one day to be seen on second computer
<karni> intrader: I have no idea what applet are you talking about :<
<lalejand> dobey : what happens if I delete a file that is being uploaded ?
<intrader> joshuahoover, ubuntuone-preferences
<intrader> karni,ubuntuone-preferences
<karni> lalejand: if my knowledge is correct, the upload should be interrupted, but I'm not 100%. try asking __lucio__ or verterok
<joshuahoover> intrader: can you point me to the full output when you run ubuntuone-preferences?
<lalejand> verterok : what happens if i delete a file that is being uploaded ?
<verterok> lalejand: the upload will be cancelled/interrupted
<intrader> karni, at one point everything was working for weeks on end. Then a week ago, the file sync stopped working, then while trying to fix, with karni, I lost the tomboy sync and the applet
<lalejand> verterok : ok and u1 sync deamon continues his job normally ?
<joshuahoover> intrader: how did you see that file sync stopped working?
<karni> lalejand: indeed. it's very clever :)
<verterok> lalejand: yes
<lalejand> verterok : ok thx
<karni> intrader: o_O you didn't mention any of that
<karni> intrader: we didn't touch your tomboy and.. the 'applet' (?)
<karni> intrader: we did a normal reconnect procedure that is advised for anyone that is having trouble with U1
<intrader> joshuahoover, ,karni - I just noticed the sync on tomboy failing after - here is the paste http://paste.ubuntu.com/572381/
<karni> now I'm the bad guy :S
<joshuahoover> intrader: when files stopped syncing, did you select to sync a lot of files?
<intrader> karni, definitely not.
<karni> that definitely looks like some more complicated problem o_O
<intrader> joshuahoover, just one!
<joshuahoover> intrader: you didn't select to sync a folder or anything like that?
<karni> joshuahoover: we we're testing with 1 text file.
<karni> joshuahoover: and once he created a file, he immediately got a .conflict on the other
<intrader> joshuahoover, I may have tried to sync Ubuntu One folder
<karni> joshuahoover: and the same thing the other way around
<joshuahoover> karni: but he said things were working previously and then just stopped...normally when you get this timeout error on maverick it's because syncdaemon is too busy processing a ton of files (local_rescan)
<karni> joshuahoover: we did check that. it was idle, in queue_manager
<joshuahoover> karni: interesting...did you get a chance to look at log files?
<karni> joshuahoover: (in regular case, ineed what you're saying makes perfect sense)
<intrader> karni, joshuahoover, where are the log files?
<joshuahoover> intrader: ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log
<karni> joshuahoover: not really :< we were disconnecting sd, doing the auth procedure from scratch, and connecting again (it took us quite a while..)
<joshuahoover> intrader: would be good to know if any syncdaemon-exception logs have something in them
<joshuahoover> karni: strange
<karni> excuse me guys, I have to get back to the Android app. if I can be of any help, please let me know.
<karni> joshuahoover: yea I know :<
<joshuahoover> karni: thanks
<karni> np
<karni> oh, joshuahoover , by the way. did intrader mention he tried the whole reinstall U1 procedure proposed by you somewhere on the forum?
<intrader> karni, joshuahoover, there is a log and a partials folders
<karni> joshuahoover: I'm not sure if it was up to date. if not (10.10 compatible?), maybe something broke on the way
<joshuahoover> karni: quite possible...i try to keep the latest and greatest at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/FAQ
<karni> that's just what I recall.. good luck guys. I know intrader has been fighting this problem for couple of days already :<
<karni> joshuahoover: aha. intrader , were did you take the Joshua's "reinstall whole U1" procedure from?
<intrader> karni, I am lost
<karni> intrader: remember, before we started fixing things, you told me
<karni> intrader: that you tried to uninstall Ubuntu One and reinstall it from scratch looking at Joshuas tutorial/hints (possibly from the forums?). where did you take the instructions form?
 * karni needs to get back to work..
<intrader> karni, a lot simpler - with you I simply tried u1sdtool in various ways as you suggested. Finally both computers synched on the file. But the tomboy notes stooped synching and the applet stopped altogether.
<joshuahoover> intrader: it might be best for you to run the following commands and then send ~/Desktop/u1logs.tar.bz to ubuntuone-support@canonical.com : tar -cjf ~/Desktop/u1logs.tar.bz2 ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log
<karni> intrader: :) I was asking, what have you done *before* we talked. Where did you take the instructions from :)
<karni> intrader: ok, just follow joshuahoover instructions now :) good luck!
<intrader> joshuahoover, karni, what commands are you saying? the tar commands?
<joshuahoover> intrader: yes, run the tar command and then send an email with the tar file attached to it so u1 support can look at it
<intrader> I will do that
<joshuahoover> intrader: thanks
<intrader> joshuahoover, one tar command - right?
<joshuahoover> intrader: yes
<intrader> joshuahoover, gdm, the damm copy in Xchat does nto work. I need to type the thing.
<intrader> joshuahoover, tar is telling me that it is removing '/' from member names --what does this mean
<joshuahoover> intrader: ah, sorry about that...i use pidgin & copy/paste works ok here
<joshuahoover> intrader: ignore that
<joshuahoover> intrader: the file should be created on your Desktop
<intrader> ls Desktop
<intrader> joshuahoover, I see uilogs.tar.bz2. I will send that to where please?
<joshuahoover> intrader: ubuntuone-support@canonical.com
<intrader> joshuahoover, I will do that
<joshuahoover> intrader: thanks
<intrader> joshuahoover, done.
<joshuahoover> intrader: i see it "Trouble with ubuntu one sync."
<intrader> joshuahoover, where do you look?
<joshuahoover> intrader: what do you mean?
<intrader> joshuahoover, where do you see the message I sent?
<joshuahoover> intrader: in the u1 support system
<intrader> joshuahoover, I suppose I don't have access to that?
<joshuahoover> intrader: what happens when you run this command right now? u1sdtool --status
<joshuahoover> intrader: no, that's for the u1 team only...the only way you have access is via email...it should have sent you an auto-reply with a ticket #
<intrader> joshuahoover, all normal
<joshuahoover> intrader: what is the output?
<intrader> joshuahoover, here is the paste http://paste.ubuntu.com/572391/
<joshuahoover> intrader: ok, and if you try: ubuntuone-preferences
<joshuahoover> intrader: do you still get the timeout error now?
<intrader> joshuahoover, still timing out
<joshuahoover> intrader: that is strange
<intrader> joshuahoover, same error I sent before
<joshuahoover> intrader: can you tell me what version of u1-client you are running? run: apt-cache policy ubuntuone-client
<intrader>  joshuahoover Installed: 1.4.5-0ubuntu1 /r Candidate: 1.4.5-0ubuntu1
<joshuahoover> intrader: ok, that's right...hmmm
<intrader> joshuahoover, can we continue later? My wife wants me to go to Costco
<joshuahoover> intrader: yes, i'm about done for today so it'll have to be monday for me
<intrader> joshuahoover, thanks a bunch. Talk to you one Monday - have a nice weekend
<joshuahoover> intrader: you too
<achiang> hello, how long should i expect to wait between time of purchase of music on U1MS vs. the actual download? using rhythmbox in maverick
<achiang> i should note that this is on a new machine; hadn't hooked up my SSO on it before; did so within rhythmbox (successfully); and i just purchased a new album (although old music hasn't sync'ed over yet either)
<achiang> darn, rockstar is on holiday today
#ubuntuone 2011-02-26
<joshuahoover> achiang: is ubuntu one connected? system > preferences > ubuntu one
<joshuahoover> achiang: if it is and songs haven't downloaded, please try going to the "devices" tab in ubuntu one preferences and click "disconnect" and then "connect"
<joshuahoover> achiang: also, i should ask whether the files are showing on the web for you now? https://one.ubuntu.com/files
<achiang> joshuahoover: it was not connected
<joshuahoover> achiang: ah ok, yeah...that is VERY annoying...we need to fix that because it doesn't seem to auto-connect in the scenario you ran through
<joshuahoover> achiang: that should start the download of files
<achiang> joshuahoover: should be pretty reproducible. this is a relatively new install of maverick, and i haven't done anything weird
<joshuahoover> achiang: yep, i think it happens when you setup u1 through the music store...because the client doesn't connect for you after successful setup
<achiang> joshuahoover: seems like a pretty big UX bug to me. :-/
<achiang> joshuahoover: do you have a LP already to track it?
<joshuahoover> achiang: i need to check, especially since we're transitioning to banshee right now
<karni> okey, storage management on the way. EOD. take care, everyone
<karni> beuno: the storage management screen that I've attached looks quite.. trivial I must say. it's just missing numbers (plus, it's design-team dependant, think progress bars etc). let me ping you with the apk once storage management is done (hopefully majority by tomorrow)
 * karni leaves
<duanedesign> cya karni
<heyboy> Are bookmarks stored on UbuntuOne? or are they only synced with another member computer?
<heyboy> not on my account in ubuntuone server
<heyboy> how do I see the stored bookmarks on the ubuntuone server in my account?
<adorilson> hi, anybody help me? I dont run the ubuntuone-preferences
<duanedesign> hello
<duanedesign> if you run the command:  ubuntuone-preferences
<duanedesign> from the terminal what do you get?
<adorilson> yes, but It dont works. see
<adorilson> http://pastebin.com/nTtSMiCG
<duanedesign> ok
<duanedesign> can you try:   u1sdtool -s
<duanedesign> and see if you get same error
<adorilson> duanedesign, http://pastebin.com/nTtSMiCG
<duanedesign> that is the same pastebin :)
<duanedesign> adorilson, do you get the same dbus error when you run the command:  u1sdtool -s
<adorilson> I'm sorry
<adorilson> duanedesign, this is the correct http://pastebin.com/wD1jeh6F
<duanedesign> ok.
<duanedesign> adorilson: are you syncing any folders other then your Ubuntu One folder?
<adorilson> duanedesign, Yes, I do.
<duanedesign> this seems to happen with users who have a large number of files
<duanedesign> This happens because there is a less-than-optimal storage of metadata in versions prior to what is now in nightlies and Natty Narwhal. Basically that's bug LP:436612.
<duanedesign> Since you have a fairly large number of files in your Ubuntu One directory I believe you would like to try the nightlies PPA. Please be aware that downgrading back to previous version is not posible
<adorilson> duanedesign, really, I have a lot of files
<duanedesign> i am guessing :)
<duanedesign> adorilson: have you added some files recently?
<adorilson> duanedesign, yes. But by another machine.
<duanedesign> the preferences panel is failing because, I believe, it is waiting for a response from the syncdaemon. It is talking awhile to start because it is processeing a bunch of metadata
<adorilson> Can I try this PPA at U10.10 ?
<duanedesign> adorilson: does this command work:    u1sdtool --connect
<duanedesign> adorilson: yes. It works much better in my opinion
<adorilson> the --connect seems works. it echo nothing
<duanedesign> ok. try  u1sdtool -s
<duanedesign> you should get
<duanedesign> is_connected:True
<duanedesign> is_online: True
<duanedesign> connection: With User With Network
<adorilson> no. the both is False
<adorilson> but connection is ok
<duanedesign> is it still: doing  Local_Rescan
<adorilson> I have => State: LOCAL_RESCAN
<adorilson> is it ?
<duanedesign> yes
<duanedesign> adorilson: what number do you get from:   find ~/.local/share/ubuntuone/syncdaemon -depth -type d -empty | wc -l
<adorilson> 810
<duanedesign> ok. You can run this command. Might help speed up the syncdaemon starting a little:
<duanedesign> find ~/.local/share/ubuntuone/syncdaemon -depth -type d -empty -delete
<duanedesign> i would say if after a clean reboot it still is not working you might try the nightlies PPA
<duanedesign> the commands to add that ppa are
<duanedesign> sudo add-apt-repository: ppa:ubuntuone/nightlies
<duanedesign> sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<duanedesign> I need to get the family off this morning. I will be back in less then an hour if you still have some questions
<adorilson> I ran the command. I have reboot now?
<adorilson> hi, duanedesign
<duanedesign> adorilson: hello
<duanedesign> im back :)
<adorilson> duanedesign,  the ppa works
<adorilson> but the ubuntuone-preferences was removed. is it ok?
<duanedesign> oh yeah
<duanedesign> let me see what it is called now
<duanedesign> Ubuntu One is now found under the 'Mail Menu'
<duanedesign> instead of the 'Me Menu'
<duanedesign> adorilson: ubuntuone-control-panel-gtk
<adorilson> I have a "New cloud folder avaliable" under Mail Menu
<adorilson> but when I click  nothing happens
<adorilson> duanedesign, $ ubuntuone-control-panel-gtk
<adorilson> ubuntuone-control-panel-gtk: command not found
<adorilson> I have  only ubuntuone-launch command
<duanedesign> adorilson: how about System > Preferences > Ubuntu One
<adorilson> This item dont exist more
<duanedesign> ok
<duanedesign> adorilson: run this command:   sudo apt-get install ubuntuone-control-panel
<adorilson> duanedesign, done. and now? I dont have a  ubuntuone-control-panel command
<duanedesign> adorilson:What about :     ubuntuone-control-panel-gtk
<adorilson> nothing. only ubuntuone-launch
<duanedesign> adorilson: ok, can you run:   sudo apt-get install ubuntuone-control-panel-gtk
<duanedesign> or better:    sudo apt-get install ubuntuone-control-panel-gtk  python-ubuntuone-control-panel
<adorilson> python-ubuntuone-control-panel was installed with ubuntuone-control-panel
<adorilson> and this last install works
<duanedesign> ok.
<adorilson> I have a question
<duanedesign> I thought ubuntuone-contril-panel that would of been called in by the other packages
<duanedesign> now i know :)
<duanedesign> adorilson: what is that?
<adorilson> in this new version, in Cloud Folders aba, If a unchecked a folder the download stop?
<adorilson> because I need more a folder than other. Do you understand?
<duanedesign> it will finish what is already in the queue
<duanedesign> you can use these commands to see how many items are in the queue:  u1sdtool --waiting-metadata | wc -l
<duanedesign> u1sdtool --waiting-content | wc -l
<adorilson> I think that a good feature the user manipulate this queue
<duanedesign> i agree
<duanedesign> there was talk just the other day abour that
<duanedesign> s/abour/about
<duanedesign> adorilson: there is a process to remove a folder you accidentally add to the queue
<duanedesign> might work for what you want
<duanedesign> but it does remove the folders from the cloud so you lose any progress you have made
<duanedesign> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RomanYepishev/UbuntuOne/ClientControl#Accidentally%20added%20an%20UDF,%20how%20to%20remove%20it%20fast
<adorilson> ok.
<adorilson> duanedesign, in Services tab is missing Notes
<adorilson> duanedesign, where the --delete-folder option will delete the folder ?
<adorilson> btw,  the first 4 steps worked for me
<duanedesign> ok
<duanedesign> adorilson: Notes you have to do seperate from the Tomboy Applet drop down menu
<duanedesign> adorilson: --delete-folder will delete the folder on the server. It will leave the local version unchanged
<duanedesign> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Tutorials/Notes#Ubuntu%2010.10%20%28Maverick%29
<duanedesign> setting up Notes^
<adorilson> duanedesign, I'm on Cloud Folders and I'm checking a folder
<adorilson> after a while where appears "Loading..." is changed to "Value could not be retrieved"
<duanedesign> adorilson: what do you get from the command:   u1sdtool -s
<adorilson> State: QUEUE_MANAGER
<adorilson>     connection: With User With Network
<adorilson>     description: processing the commands pool
<adorilson>     is_connected: True
<adorilson>     is_error: False
<adorilson>     is_online: True
<adorilson>     queues: WORKING
<ikt> the website is down?
<adorilson> ikt, https://one.ubuntu.com/ is in Temporary maintenance
<ikt> yeah
<ikt> how long is temporary?
<duanedesign> hello
<duanedesign> ahh
<adorilson> I don't know. I'm a simple user ;)
<duanedesign> let me see If i can find out
<ikt> :>
<ikt> twitter is also dead :/
<karni> good day everyone!
<duanedesign> hey karni !
<duanedesign> karni: do you know anything about the website being down?
<karni> duanedesign: oh, no :< I was out of town for few hours
<karni> whoa. twitter is down as well, indeed.
<beuno> hi guys
<beuno> we're looking into it
<karni> hi beuno. cool. the service itself works fine.
 * duanedesign waves at beuno 
<beuno> heya duanedesign
<beuno> still trying to get ahold of a sysadmin
<beuno> they had a sprint they're all flying home atm!
<duanedesign> :P
<duanedesign> beuno: what have you been working on recently
<duanedesign> ?
<duanedesign> oops. Question lostits question mark
<beuno> duanedesign, I've been giving lots of love to the contacts web ui
<beuno> hope to see that bubble up to production within the next week or two
<karni> beuno: (read only if you're not too busy fixing the web site) initially I wanted to remove the sync option from Options Menu if auto-sync is on. but if it's set to every 3 hours, sometimes the user might want to 'poke' the SD to sync *right now*. aquarius would say "hide it if you can". but shouldn't this be available somewhere in the UI eventually?
<duanedesign> beuno: nice. I was uding that just the other day to combine contacts. Nice feature
<duanedesign> beuno: one thing i noticed, FWIW, is that after you combine a contact it goes back to the main contact page. It would be nice if after you combined two contacts you stayed on the combine contacts page so you could do more if necessary.
<beuno> duanedesign, yeap, we'll have all those workflows sorted out within the next month or two
<beuno> contacts is going to rock
<beuno> karni, let me continue chasing sysadmins and I'll re-read that while actually paying attention  :)
<karni> beuno: sure! I'm continuing my work with storage manatement, we'll talk later.
<duanedesign> beuno: awesome.
<beuno> karni, yeah, maybe when you tap the menu button?
<beuno> one of the options is sync now?
<karni> beuno: indeed. I hid the option when periodic (auto) sync is on. but now I don't think it's a good idea. on the other hand, it may suggest the user needs to tap this every time he wants to sync. I just want for the user to be clear what it does.
<karni> beuno: I'll leave it for now in the menu.
<beuno> right
<beuno> maybe we can find a better name for it
<karni> It's cosmetics. Let's not worry about it. I'm wrapping up some code and the only part missing will be 'deselecting synced items'
<beuno> awesome!
<gtriderxc> HI
<gtriderxc> can anyone help me to translate a string?
<gtriderxc> "There is no Ubuntu One pairing record."
<gtriderxc> I'd love 2 know what a pairing record is
<duanedesign> hello
<duanedesign> gtriderxc: it is talking about your Couch databases. Like your contacts
<gtriderxc> i'm wondering...
<gtriderxc> how should I translate pairing record into polish so that somebody knew what's all about
<rye> gtriderxc, pairing record is a record in local couchdb database which provides the info about what credentials should be used to replicate the data from local machine to remote one
<duanedesign> the pairing....d'oh, too slow
<duanedesign> :)
<karni> let me think ;)
<duanedesign> rye: are you using nvidia proprietary drivers or noveau?
<karni> gtriderxc: "Brak wpisu parującego z Ubuntu One" ?
<gtriderxc> qrde dzięki:)
<karni> perhaps that still not very clear..
<gtriderxc> zaraz wkleję w lauchpada:)
<karni> okey!
<rye> gtriderxc, e.g. <Document '6d8a9b53847944788c1b880c17ccd4bd'@'49-a02ad5319a7c19801b64ee7ecb4953bb' {'push_to_server': True, 'ctime': '2010-10-11 14:31', 'record_type': 'http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Specifications/desktopcouch/paired_server', 'service_name': 'ubuntuone', 'pairing_identifier': '138ca0f9-7f93-4964-9ba6-39968eb1aecf', 'excluded_names': ['gwibber_messages', 'bookmarks'], 'pull_from_server': True}>
<gtriderxc> jednego stringu mi brakuje i będzie tlumaczenie zamkniete
<karni> gtriderxc: perhaps you shouldn't write more in polish here ;)
<karni> let's talk on PM
<karni> *priv
<karni> rye: thanks!
<karni> gtriderxc: actually.. I think the one I suggested is fine.
<gtriderxc> just a second...
<karni> gtriderxc: PM me if you need any more translations :)
<gtriderxc> karni: You just became a hero of the last action;)https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+source/ubuntuone-control-panel/+pots/ubuntuone-control-panel/pl/+translate?batch=10&show=all&search=paruj%C4%85cego
<karni> gtriderxc: oh, natty! cool hahah :)
<karni> I hope other translators will agree with our string.
<gtriderxc> actually
<gtriderxc> I'm almost the only one
<gtriderxc> almost the only few
<karni> oh.. how is this possible. how much do you guys have left?
<gtriderxc> hard 2 say
<gtriderxc> as i see there are about 3-4 people with rewievers rights
<gtriderxc> there is a few guys who give suggestions
<karni> 19 members. right..
<karni> good luck then!
<karni> I'd help, but I'm a little preoccupied with work I must say.
<gtriderxc> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+lang/pl
<gtriderxc> doesn't look like 19:)
<gtriderxc> but we are able to cover the most important strings
<karni> holly molly.. good work man. I was looking at https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-l10n-pl
<gtriderxc> i must admin that sometimes it is better to do the job in 3 people team than in 19 where everyone has his own visions
<gtriderxc> *admit
<gtriderxc> what is this channel for?
<gtriderxc> are You Ubuntu One developer or something?
<karni> gtriderxc: Ubuntu One ;) and everything related
<gtriderxc> cool
<karni> I'm coding U1 for Android
<karni> If you have any webUI / Ubuntu One / CouchDB related questions, that's a good place to start.
<karni> I mean.. FAQs are good place to start, but you know what I mean.
<gtriderxc> yes
<gtriderxc> ok, i'm going back to Launchpad
<gtriderxc> thanx 4 help once again i do nastepnego razu
<karni> hehe 3m sie :) no problem
<duanedesign> rye: did you do any work on an program that stores IRC logs in couch?
<duanedesign> I am trying to remember who I talked to about that
<karni> duanedesign: yes, I read that on his blog
<rye> duanedesign, having understood that it contains less info than the overhead I stopped doing that
<duanedesign> hmm, ok
<duanedesign> I am looking through my folder of unfinished projects. I had started a program that stores irssi logs in couch. Needs a GUI to view the logs though
<karni> duanedesign: how's that better than holding irssi logs folder in ~/Ubuntu One (.. perhaps apart from constant file updates)
<karni> duanedesign: I like holding logs in plaintext, but I can imagine having them in a nice browsable manner might be comfortable. I settle with text files though :)
<duanedesign> karni: makes sense. At the end of the day you would end up with something that would be only slightly more useful then viewing your plaintext file in Gedit
<duanedesign> as far as searching and viewing
<duanedesign> i was thinking being able to look for messages by username, channel, keyword would be cool
<karni> You could say, "but hey, this replicates between your coudh db's" -- I access my logs via ssh.
<karni> duanedesign: ah, true. however, grep does the work (for us, terminal-inclined ppl)
<duanedesign> karni: yeah me too and I dislike having to view them in vim or emacs
<karni> duanedesign: I don't want to decease your motivation. Your idea is still nice.
<karni> duanedesign: you can always use less
 * karni chuckles ;)
<karni> *less as in terminal command
<karni> hahahah that was supposed to be *decrease* not decease
<duanedesign> lol
 * karni facepalms
<duanedesign> karni: do you know python at all?
<karni> duanedesign: what can I say. I've read enough to start coding in it. I've based my last 2 months of work on huge part of SD. so python. but no, not really.
<karni> Python is lovely. I love dynamic typing. Java compared to Python is a disaster. syntactically.
<duanedesign> http://paste.ubuntu.com/572791/
<duanedesign> do you know what @defer.inlineCallbacks   that is called
<karni> yes I know :D
<karni> duanedesign: rougly, it means that if you have a yield keyword somewhere
<karni> duanedesign: Python will inline a Deferred for you there
<duanedesign> cool, thank you.
<karni> duanedesign: if I'm not wrong (and that may not be the case), such inlined yield also waits for the result, but let me check
<karni> duanedesign: that should give you some start: https://confluence.oceanobservatories.org/display/CIDev/Gotchas+with+inlineCallbacks,+yield+and+returnValue
<karni> duanedesign: right. I mixed it up again. the thing is, it works like a python generator
<karni> duanedesign: it doesnt block the reactor, but when the result is ready, it is resumed from that place where there result has been returned
<duanedesign> thank you.
<karni> you are welcome
<karni> duanedesign: you know what Deferreds are, right?
<duanedesign> karni: sorry had some PM's to read
<duanedesign> karni: not really
<karni> duanedesign: it's a way to chain actions after a result that you're expecting. deferred is a promise that there will be a result (or failure)
<karni> duanedesign: so, for example, you make a http request, and chain some processing after that, and it's non-blocking.
<karni> so your program continues. once the result is there, the request will be processed and anything else you have chained (you can chain failure handling as well)
<karni> gotta grab some food, bbiab
<duanedesign> nom oom om
<duanedesign> :)
<karni> argh.. that was fastnom nom. now is fast dog walk.
<karni> aaaand back to work! :)
<duanedesign> :)
<karni> duanedesign: how's your web'dev going :)?
<duanedesign> good. I got some neat PHP i am working on
<duanedesign> i will have to show you when i get all the bugs out :)
<duanedesign> i am getting close
<duanedesign> karni: can i trouble you with another question?
<karni> duanedesign: sure, fire at will
<duanedesign> a staticmethod
<karni> duanedesign: definitely, I'd love to see it
<duanedesign> i have some code and it has a staticmethod decorator
<karni> I see. I'd assume what it means form other languages and it's quite probable, but since it's Python it can be a while guess. Have you seen static methods in other lanugages?
<karni> *languages
<karni> To invoke a static method, you don't need to instantiate the class (no need to have an object of such class), the class itself is sufficient.
<duanedesign> the python doc mentions they exist in Java
<karni> a right :) that's it then
<karni> for example, a dog can bark or eat. but you can call Dog.getPopulationCount() (Dog is a class name)
<karni> to get the number of dogs in the world. quite stupid example, but you get the point. getPopulationCount in this case is a static method
<karni> you don't need a Dog object Fluffy do ask for population count. you just ask the Dog class.
<duanedesign> aha
<karni> quite often utiliti methods, or those which only calculate things and don't need to access member fields of objects, are declared static.
<karni> *utility methods. sorry.
<duanedesign> good stuff, thank you
<duanedesign> making it a point to learn all the little bits of python I have not learned yet
<duanedesign> you end up in your 'comfort zone' and only use those tools
<karni> true :)
<kklimonda> ah, the python vs. java discussion and I've missed it? damn
<kklimonda> good evening :)
<karni> hi kklimonda
<karni> I'm seriously wondering if UbuntuOneFilesUncaughtExceptionHandler is too long for a class name ;d
<karni> since the second 3-word part is already generic class name.
<kklimonda> there is no such thing like a too long name in Java ;)
<karni> ;)
<kklimonda> but yeah, it does look like the first part is pretty generic
<karni> no, the second one is :) it's from Thread.UncaughtExceptionHandler
<karni> and since it's app wide.. nvm, I'll name it UncaughtHandler hyh
<kklimonda> UncaughtExceptionHandler would be nicer
<karni> huh, yea it's fine :) private class UncaughtExceptionHandler implements Thread.UncaughtExceptionHandler
<kklimonda> karni: any idea how is the drm in android 3.0 implemented?
<kklimonda> karni: as some kind of propietary module, hardware extention or what?
<karni> kklimonda: no, but I love what they're doing with 3.0 :)
<karni> kklimonda: right. I'm not sure how DRM is implemented, sorry.
<karni> kklimonda: if it's software based, I can imagine it wouldn't last long ;)
<kklimonda> right, hence I'm wondering
<karni> so it's definitely hardware module, probably proprietary.
<karni> I'm just guessing, though.
<kklimonda> it makes sense
<kklimonda> up till now the only linux-powered devices that dealt with DRM (from content providers) were based on hardware drm chips
<karni> so I've read
#ubuntuone 2011-02-27
 * duanedesign waves at kklimonda 
<kklimonda> hey duanedesign :)
<duanedesign> kklimonda: good to see(read) you :)
<kklimonda> indeed :)
<duanedesign> kklimonda: what have you been keeping busy with lately?
<kklimonda> duanedesign: I'm trying to get my motu badge ;)
<kklimonda> (I've been working on some boring crud in-house application lately to get data from postgres and put it into xml)
<kklimonda> boooring ;)
<karni> kklimonda: so you're motu-aspiring, very nice
<karni> kklimonda: and there it is, unhandled exception crash recovery hehe http://ubuntuone.com/p/f4Y/
<kklimonda> sweet :)
<karni> :)
<karni> Actually it hasn't "crashed previously". It was killed on purpose. I have to modify the test.
<karni> *text
<karni> I also have to start paying more attention to spelling.
<karni> I know, I'll use the 'Something went wrong.' fromula :D
<kklimonda> argh
<kklimonda> I've killed the wrong X server (mine ;))
<kklimonda> wow, force killing virtualbox apparently removes all the data I've written to it since last boot o.O
<kklimonda> that doesn't make sense
<karni> kklimonda: maybe it's using some huge cache lul
<kklimonda> no, I've replaced an image..
<kklimonda> with another, bigger one
<kklimonda> apparently config has reverted and the old one has been loaded
<duanedesign> kklimonda: i have not worked on my MOTU stuff in a couple months
<duanedesign> I need to keep at it
<kklimonda> I'm pretty much all set, I'd like to get one more comment (from seb128) but he's been busy
<kklimonda> so I'm just going to try the day after tomorrow and hope for the best ;)
<kklimonda> duanedesign: are you aware of any folks working on some packaging format that could prepare packages for Ubuntu, Debian, RHEL and Fedora?
<kklimonda> I know that someone is working on an easier packaging for Ubuntu, but that doesn't seem right solution to me.
<duanedesign> hmm, no i do not kklimonda
<kklimonda> bah, too bad
<karni> kklimonda: there was quite recently a conference (invovling Mandriva, Novel (SuSE), Canonical (Ubuntu), RedHat (?), KDE) to make a common linux package system. once the conference was over, KDE together with SuSE stayed longer for 1 day and made a mockup of a universal Software Center - wait.. that sounds familiar. And here I thought we'd have stopped reinventing the wheel.
<kklimonda> karni: it wasn't really about creating an "universal" package format though.
<karni> kklimonda: it was about unification, wasn't it?
<kklimonda> karni: yes, but they were discussing unyfying package metadata (descriptions, reviews, ratings) - at least that's how I remember it.
<karni> oh right. at least that's still something
<karni> it's getting late. I'll be leaving soon, take care guys.
<kklimonda> cya
<karni> ps 'crash' recovery works. I already managed to get an unhandled exception by accident ;)
<Scunizi> are there issues syncing right now? Notes throws errors while trying
<duanedesign> just tested mine and it appeared to sync ok
<joejc> ubuntu one seems unstable
<joejc> ubuntu one seems unstable
<joejc> $  u1sdtool --waiting-content | wc -l
<joejc> Traceback (most recent call last):
<joejc> Failure: dbus.exceptions.DBusException: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.
<joejc> how do i cancel ubuntu one?
#ubuntuone 2012-02-20
<mandel> morning all!
 * mandel rebooting due to updates
 * mandel back
 * rye back
<mandel> rye, ping
<rye> mandel, pong
<mandel> rye, do you have a netbook around?
<rye> mandel, right a la derecha
<mandel> rye, sweet, I have done a dialgo for ssl and I'd like to get your input when it is used on a netbook
<rye> mandel, what to do, what to break, where to download?
<mandel> rye, you just have to branch lp:~mandel/ubuntu-sso-client/ssl-dialog and execute python ubuntu_sso/qt/ssl_dialog.py
<mandel> rye, setting the python path ofcourse :)
<rye> mandel, http://ubuntuone.com/7eyRQDCXcDSrfvzxq5bTCs ?
<mandel> rye, does it fit if you expand it?
<mandel> lisettte, looks at ryes image
<rye> mandel, there's no text in that area - http://ubuntuone.com/0ETrSVFg5TjpG4xbPMbcOP
<mandel> rye, yes, that is ok, you are not getting it from a proxy error :)
<mandel> rye, I was very interested in seeing the size of the dialog so that it fit well with a netbook screen
<mandel> rye, also, what do you think about resizing the dialog when you collapse the text area? good idea or bad?
<mandel> rye, I know that gnome does not do that, and in my netbooks iver annoying because I loose the view of the buttons
<lisettte> mandel, rye: cool that fits
<rye> mandel, well, in my experience, this horrible resizing thing is characteristic of gnome apps - look at apport for example
<mandel> rye, exactly, and we are trying to fit with gnome, but not copy their stupid bigs :)
<mandel> lisettte, what do you think?
<lisettte> mandel: looks like we could even try the narrower dialog size?
<mandel> lisettte, yes, it will look ok, but remember that this needs to be translated, so some languages might take more space than others..
<mandel> lisettte, if we get to close to the limit we might have reports from long languages (like spanish) that cannot see the dialog correctly because of that
<rye> mandel, i can translate in russian and see how it fits
<rye> russian is also known for being longer
<mandel> rye, cool, I have used qt designer for the text (I'm moving the text to be translated atm) can you do it from there?
<mandel> rye, should be easy
<rye> mandel, not that good
<mandel> rye, let me see
<mandel> rye, there should be something I can fix with the layout
<rye> mandel, http://ubuntuone.com/6PKC58roWSYz2q5EOBsIeF http://ubuntuone.com/09icScKSrBnVxAbeYRrJmq
<rye> mandel, the text in the middle is cut off
<mandel> rye, it looks like the dialog does not resize correctly when the label grows.. let me fix that
<mandel> rye, can you pass me a plain pastebin with the text you used, mainly to play with it :)
<rye> mandel, yes, trying :)
<mandel> rye, thx!
<popey> 15
<popey> bah!
<rye> mandel, PHP and other web scripts are not allowed
<rye> who maintains pastebin ?
<mandel> no idea..
<rye> mandel, http://pastebin.com/nYDeC5K2
<mandel> thx
<lisettte> mandel: can we see an example in Spanish (or Dutch)?
<mandel> lisettte, I think I know the issue, should be easy to fix, give me some mins
<ralsina> mandel: good morning, can you please mail me screenshots of the SSL dialogs, please?
<ralsina> mandel: and of whatever proxy dialogs we have
<mandel> ralsina, sure: http://ubuntuone.com/6AkotJRrh6AAPiWrTls6iQ and http://ubuntuone.com/4ryoeN4idT7WvdlkinX7XB
<mandel> ralsina, and for proxy creds: http://ubuntuone.com/4tNZoE0cqPNK25pJFLsXPZ and http://ubuntuone.com/1hhO53oSGqjKrjDcJakK9f
<mandel> ralsina, will write an email with those  too
<ralsina> mandel: no need for the email, thanks
<mandel> ralsina, ok, I just gave you the u1 because they where there already :)
<mandel> ralsina, I've been using it to talk with lisette :)
<ralsina> mandel: just don't unpublish them ;-)
<mandel> ralsina, I won't
<karni> Good morning!
<mandel> ralsina, irgnore the blu link, that is a bug in the qt gtk themiing, which is going to be a PITA
<ralsina> mandel: ignoring
<ralsina> mandel: have you used the qt control panel lately?
<mandel> ralsina, the qt one, yes I have
<ralsina> mandel: I am getting this: IPCError: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.Spawn.ChildExited:
<ralsina> and the panel blocks with the overlay showing
<mandel> ralsina, may I see the full stack trace? I suppose that is from the error dialog, right?
<ralsina> mandel: no, on the terminal
<ralsina> mandel: and no full stacktrace, let me pastebin what I get
<ralsina> mandel: https://pastebin.canonical.com/60578/
<mandel> ralsina, ok, let me look
<mandel> ralsina, can you look with d-feet with dbus services do you have?
<ralsina> mandel: sure, which one may I be missing?
<mandel> ralsina, it seems that is crashing in sd, since you get: ubuntuone.platform.tools.linux.IPCError
<mandel> ralsina, and that is from lp:ubuntuone-client
<ralsina> mandel: hmmm but it's crashing in a call from u1cp
<mandel> rye, I fixed the dialog , I really appreciated you help :)
<ralsina> mandel: but yes, it may be sd crashing
<ralsina> mandel: you're welcome!
<mandel> ralsina, thx to you too hehe
<mandel> ralsina, forgot to say it )
<mandel> :)
<ralsina> mandel: never mind, I don't even remember how I helped ;-)
<mandel> ralsina, so, you get it from cp because is from dbus and you get the error from there..
<mandel> ralsina, QPainter.transalte
<ralsina> mandel: ahh!
<ralsina> mandel: ok, I will check to see if Imay have an old sd running orsomething
<ralsina> I have been having weird DBus errors in P, though. I have to restart dbus for the system bus to work
<mandel> ralsina, there are issues with qt and ubuntu p, actually between qt and gtk3 theming, that is why it keeps complaining about  Gtk-WARNING **: Unable to locate theme engine in module_path: "pixmap",
<mandel> ralsina, so, expect loooots of bugs regarding theming, using wrong icons if you sue fromTheme etc.. :(
<ralsina> mandel: it's ok
<ralsina> mandel: that bridge we will worry about when we get there
<ralsina> mandel: looks like we have a packaging bug for u1-client: https://pastebin.canonical.com/60580/
<mandel> ralsina, weird, 'cause I have that
<mandel> ralsina, but I did install the unity gir stuff, that could be the issue
<ralsina> mandel: I have an unusual install because I started with a Kubuntu CD :-)
<ralsina> mandel: and this is probably installed by default if you start with a Precise image
<mandel> ralsina, is possible that we have neglected that because up till the new gi reactor we could not use it
<mandel> ralsina, indeed, is very probable that is installed by default
<ralsina> mandel: could be. I will install and file a bug if it's that
<mandel> ralsina, we should definetly either have them as a dependency or catch the import error
<ralsina> mandel: right
<mandel> ralsina, we just 'support' ubuntu + unity for that, which is a terrible error :P
<mandel> ralsina, I'm not a huge fan of opening the ui from a diff process.. I see possible attacks :(
<ralsina> mandel: if you are setting a qss for that link, try it with ambiance and radiance, just to see if contrast works (it will look wrongin one or the other anyway)
<mandel> ralsina, true.. I'll take a look on how to do the right thing
<mandel> ralsina, but the same issue will happen everywhere, right?
<ralsina> mandel: yes, but since we have a qss for the rest of the UI, it doesn't follow the theme colors
<ralsina> mandel: typo in the SSL dialog, says "if you are not usre"
<mandel> ralsina, is fixed :)
<ralsina> mandel: where? ;-)
<mandel> ralsina, in ubuntu_sso.utils.ui.py :P
<mandel> ralsina, this is not yet in trunk, but I can update the image for you hehe
<ralsina> mandel: ok, I meant it was there in the screenshots I just sent for copy review
<mandel> ralsina, I'll update that then
<ralsina> mandel: don't bother
<mandel> ralsina, ok
<mandel> ralsina, stupid qt => Gtk-ERROR **: GTK+ 2.x symbols detected. Using GTK+ 2.x and GTK+ 3 in the same process is not supported
<mandel> ralsina, we will have to hard code it, which ain't nice
<ralsina> mandel: right
<mandel> ralsina, I'm off to have lunch, catch you later!
<ralsina> mandel: buen provecho!
<mandel> ralsina, gracias!
<mandel> ralsina, stand up?
<ralsina> mandel: ok. You!
<ralsina> ;-)
<mandel> DONE: More work on ssl dialog. Fixed some problems with the layout and the translations.
<mandel> TODO: Look at qss for the dialog. Tallk with josh about ui freeze exception
<mandel> BLOCKED: no
<mandel> ralsina, is jusy ou and me?
<ralsina> mandel: yes, natl holiday in the US and AR
<ralsina> DONE: canonicaladmin, a branch to fix timeout in SSO-qt, misc stuff
<mandel> ralsina, why? did you kick us out or something?
<ralsina> TODO: bunch'o'things
<ralsina> mandel: I had like 20 requests to signoff
<mandel> ralsina, ouch!
<mandel> ralsina, so sorry for you :)
<ralsina> mandel: but they are done :-)
<mandel> ralsina, ok let me know if you need anything from me, I'll be trying to get some nice qss
<ralsina> mandel: ok, cool
<mandel> ralsina, on question, do I add an other css for the style and add it to the resource file (qrc) or do I use the current css used by gatox?
<ralsina> mandel: add it to diego's
<mandel> ok
<mandel> ralsina, using the same implies that I get the very non-ubuntu looks in the dialogs, which I don't want..
<ralsina> mandel: ok, then a separate one :-)
<mandel> ralsina, thx.. because we want the 'gnome' looks, right?
<ralsina> mandel: yes
<mandel> ralsina, ack
<mandel> ralsina, ok, I think I don't know qss over css, if I want to style the ul of a QLabel qhat selecter do I use, I've tried QLabel ul and ul with no luck
<mandel> is not that I'm a person that decorates much the ui :P
<ralsina> Gone cooking!
<ralsina> mandel: a UL in a QLabel? That's not qss!
<ralsina> mandel: QLabels support a subset of CSS2 IIRC
<mandel> ralsina,  :(
<mandel> ralsina, so, how do I tell it no to indent as much as it does?
<ralsina> mandel: let me look
<mandel> ralsina, thx, I'll chat with urbanape in the mean time :)
<urbanape> hey, mandel, you free?
<mandel> urbanape, yes, mumble?
<urbanape> yup, I'm in Desktop Plus
<mandel> urbanape, getting there
<ralsina> mandel: http://developer.qt.nokia.com/doc/qt-4.8/richtext-html-subset.html
<ralsina> mandel: basically, you should be able to set margin-left in the <ul> and it should just work
<ralsina> mandel: or maybe not, that's HTML and I hate it ;-)
<mandel> ralsina, yeah, but it seems that qss does not like me to write it in an external file that is loaded..
<mandel> ralsina, I can hardcode it, is ugly, yet it works..
<ralsina> mandel: CSS != CSS
<ralsina> oops, QSS != CSS
<mandel> ralsina, I know.. they make me have high hopes and then..
<ralsina> for things inside the label, treat it like a HTML page (except text and link color, by default, they are defined by the QSS)
<ralsina> so, there, it's a matter of sprinkling CSS in the text
 * ralsina goes to spin the risotto
#ubuntuone 2012-02-21
<mandel> morning!
<JamesTait> Happy Pancake Day! :D
<czajkowski> has the add a device to U1 gone hiding on oneiric ?
<czajkowski> trying to add a computer but cannot see the add a device anywwhere :/
<czajkowski> twitpic.com/8mqze8  every time I click I've already have an ac it goes grey
<mandel> czajkowski, let me check
<mandel> czajkowski, have you joined?
<czajkowski> joined?
<mandel> czajkowski, in the image, you have to provide your creds
<czajkowski> yeah so i click on the I've an ac
<czajkowski> but it keeps going grey
<czajkowski> but the U1 folder on my desktop says it's syning
<mandel> hm.. funny
<mandel> czajkowski, do the following, go to the keyring and remove the Ubuntu One creds key
<czajkowski> funny isn';t the word I'd use , but possibly the politest :)
<mandel> czajkowski, without the creds it sso will ask for them and you will be able to re-add the machine, then you should be ready to go
<czajkowski> mandel: cheers
<mandel> czajkowski, no problem, let me know if everything works ok
<rye>   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/ubuntuone-control-panel/ubuntuone/controlpanel/gui/qt/filesyncstatus.py", line 73, in <module>
<rye>     {'msg': WARNING_MARKUP % FILE_SYNC_ERROR, 'action': FILE_SYNC_RESTART,
<rye> UnicodeDecodeError: 'ascii' codec can't decode byte 0xc3 in position 24: ordinal not in range(128)
 * rye wants contrl panel
<rye> also, i want the reactor to stop when u1sdtool finishes
<mandel> rye, cute!
<mandel> rye, gatox is going to love that we still have unicode errors ;)
<rye> mandel, my locale is es_ES though
<mandel> rye, even more fun :P
<czajkowski> mandel: thanks that fixed it I think, I had to add my new address to it which could have been the issue as my sso changed.  But files on old computer say they are updates to u1 but checking them on other machine U1 isn;t showing them still
<mandel> czajkowski, give it some time, if after lunch you have issues we can take a look at the logs
<czajkowski> sure thanks
<mandel> ok, early lunch for me
 * mandel early lunch
<gord> hey peeps, the ubuntuone plugin in rhythmbox is manually  adding ~/.ubuntuone/Purchased from Ubuntu One and ~/.local/share/ubuntuone/Purchased from Ubuntu One/ - causing all my music to get indexed twice. any way i can get it to stop doing that? its rather annoying
<rye> gord, is the last one a symlink to the first one?
<gord> rye, yeah, i assume it was created by u1 at some point, no idea if it still uses it
<rye> aquarius, ^ do you recall?
<aquarius> gord, it's created by the Rhythmbox plugin; it's there because people requested that music was placed in an XDG folder, and the symlink was a compromise to do that.
<gord> aquarius, can we get the rb plugin to only index from one of them not both then? it actually only adds weird thing is, the plugin only adds ~/.ubuntuone/Purchased from Ubuntu One/ to the rhythmbox library gsettings key, doesn't add the other one, no idea how its even getting the library to update from there
<aquarius> gord, RB shouldn't be indexing the .local folder
<aquarius> gord, if it is... it's not supposed to be.
<gord> i agree ;) if i remove the u1 plugin it stops indexing that folder though
<aquarius> gord, davmor2 and repete seemed to have this problem too. dobey, ping about this; why would RB be indexing music in .local/share if it's not in the library gsettings key to do so?
<gord> aquarius, dobey, looks like MusicStoreWidget.py manually adds your library from the XDG directory where-as ubuntuone.py adds the .ubuntuone/Purcha.. directory to your gsettings key
<aquarius> so that sounds like we're doing both and shouldn't be. dobey, ^
 * mandel back
<alecu> hello all!
<ralsina> hello alecu!
<ralsina> restarting session because this is not working :-/
<ralsina> Grmbl, for some reason my dbus system bus is crashing and things go awesomely bad
<mandel> alecu, ralsina hello!
<alecu> hola mandel!
<mandel> alecu, we have ssl dialog! I need to clena the code and will ask for reviews :)
<mandel> alecu, how did the long weekend go?
<alecu> mandel, it's still going on... I had to cut it short, because I'll probably be taking this friday off.
<alecu> mandel, everybody is sleeping at my home... it's a very quiet day.
<mandel> alecu, ah, well better on a friday hehe
<mandel> :D
<alecu> mandel, I'm looking at your osx porting notes, and looking at the inotify docs... and I just realized this:
<alecu> cat /proc/sys/fs/inotify/max_user_watches -> 8192
<mandel> alecu, la puta!
<alecu> mandel, that means that syncdaemon on linux can handle a maximum of 8192 folders, total.
<ralsina> alecu, mandel: BTW we have a bug about noticing when we run out of watches and telling the user about it
<alecu> mandel, (probably a bit less if other apps are using watches too)
<ralsina> alecu, mandel: and that is better done using syctl so it's persistent
<mandel> I love how we hit some many doggy things.. who wants to invest in alecu practicing kernel programming? raise your hand o/
<alecu> mandel, I'll just make a patch to increase that number... say... tenfold
<mandel> alecu, lol that is cheating!
<dobey> aquarius, gord: there should be a bug filed about duplicate entries already
<aquarius> dobey, I thought you already knew about this, indeed
<rye> mandel, ralsina please pass this to gatox - bug #937809
<rye> bug 937809 ?
<mandel> ubuntulog, you son of a ...
<mandel> puto, responde!
<mandel> ..
<rye> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntuone-control-panel/+bug/937809
<mandel> ubuntulog, Y U NO ANSWER!
<rye> ubuntuone-control-panel-qt crashed with UnicodeDecodeError in /usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/ubuntuone-control-panel/ubuntuone/controlpanel/gui/qt/filesyncstatus.py: 'ascii' codec can't decode byte 0xc3 in position 24: ordinal not in range(128)
<ralsina> rye: hahahaha gatox is going to go insane ;-)
<ralsina> rye: I will buy him cake for his 100th unicode bug though
<elopio> rmcbride: hi. Are you working today?
<rmcbride> elopio: yes I am.
<elopio> rmcbride: great. Can you meet with me at 16:00 UTC?
<rmcbride> elopio: I have to do the time conversion to know when that is, but sure :)
<elopio> :)
<elopio> joshuahoover is sick today, and pfibiger will not be available, so this week will be just the two of us.
<rmcbride> elopio: OK, and I have the time marked now
<dobey> mandel: ubuntulog isn't the bugs bot
<dobey> hrmm
<mandel> dobey, I just need to yell at someone :P
<dobey> the bot is missing
<mandel> dobey, give me the right target!
<dobey> but that bug is private so it wouldn't have helped anyway
 * dobey wonders which bot it was
 * dobey reboots real quick
<rye> no longer private
<dobey> ugh now there is an ugly triangle in the bottom corner of my windows
<mandel> me?
<mandel> dobey, does the triangle move when you move the mouse?
<dobey> mandel: it's the resize thing yes
<mandel> dobey, ralsina, alecu no stand up, right?
<alecu> me
<ralsina> I am on a call, so standup if you have notes,or not
<ralsina> But tomorrow, we have one!
<mandel> then tom, right alecu dobey ?
<dobey> alecu: aren't you on holiday?
<urbanape> do we do standup in Mumble or just here?
<ralsina> urbanape: it's here
<ralsina> urbanape: are you already on desktop? I thought you switched next week! :-)
<urbanape> you said monday!
<urbanape> if you don't need me until next week, that's okay, too.
<ralsina> urbanape: well, next week has a monday too. You said you needed two weeks for iOS :-)
<dobey> urbanape is switching?
<ralsina> dobey: on a loan
<urbanape> we've always got polishing on iOS stuff to do
<urbanape> okay, cool. See you all next week!
<ralsina> urbanape: hahaha, interesting problem we are having. See you next week :-)
<mandel> if only there was a day we could identify days by ids.. a way the will never repeat and would be exact..
<ralsina> urbanape: we still need to talk a little about how we are going to do it. Want to have a conversation with you, alecu and mandel tomorrow if that's ok for you both
<urbanape> sure thing
<mandel> I know, I'm going to write a standard for it.. maybe something like dividing the year in sectors and those sectors in days and then add an id for each and combine them...
<alecu> dobey, I'm on a swap from the long holiday
<mandel> I'm going to call it calendar!! CALENDAR buahauhauhaauha
<mandel> :P
<ralsina> mandel: ha! you are so subtle.
<mandel> ralsina, hehe
<mandel> ralsina, I'm in for the chat
<ralsina> mandel: can you schedule that call tomorrow? As early as possible for all.
<mandel> ralsina, you know my sense of humor hehe it was a parallel conversation :)
<dobey> mandel: does each day have a UUID?
<mandel> dobey, I think is the best way.. how else?
<dobey> Today is Boomtime, the 52nd day of Chaos in the YOLD 3178
<dobey> i prefer that calendar :)
<rmcbride> wow. I haven't played KoL in forever dobey
<rye> dear software, please stop fixing itself when I am debugging you
<dobey> heh
<rye> also, does anybody have a working qt control panel now (not with nightlies)
<rye> oh, ralsina btw
<rye> ralsina, u1sdtool hangs (and jono filed a bug) - is it going to work/working in nightlies?
<dobey> rye: it is a known problem
<dobey> ugh. the weather, it hurts.
<ralsina> LUNCH!
<dobey> lunch and errands here. bbiab
<mandel> ralsina, ping?
<mandel> alecu, ralsina can I have reviews for https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-sso-client/ssl-dialog/+merge/94012
<mandel> alecu, ralsina if that branch lands we made the UI freeze deadline, right?
<alecu> mandel, probably not. Branches are supposed to land on friday in order to be packaged today, so they get some test in nightlies.
<mandel> alecu, :(
<mandel> alecu, ralsina also, a very simple one: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-sso-client/fix-credentials-text/+merge/94016
<mandel> does the qt control panel ask for credentials every single time?
<mandel> it seems so in my machine
<beuno> dobey, heya. Any idea what package I can be missing if I no longer have u1 nautilus integration?
<apol_> hi, I need to get an Ubuntu SSO token to do some client operations (to ubuntu rnr service)
<apol_> does anybody know if there's any code I can look into?
<mandel> apol_, what exactly do you need to do?
<mandel> apol_, sorry system went bananas
<apol_> mandel: well, login to get a token then issue some requests to the rnr API
<ralsina> mandel: pong
<mandel> apol_, take a look at the lp:ubuntu-sso-client code
<ralsina> mandel: we arenot supposed to land anything today
<mandel> apol_, although you can also use the ubuntu sso client dbus api to do that if you are not in a headless server or something
<mandel> ralsina, ok, no reviews then?
<ralsina> mandel: you are free to convince nessita about it. Let's have the reviews done just in case
<apol_> mandel: no, it's for muon, KDE/Kubuntu's software center
<mandel> ralsina, well, it can be blocked, I'll keep moving in my pipeline
<mandel> apol_, well, here is the things, there is a ubuntu sso client ui done in qt and we are working on making that the default
<apol_> mandel: what package provides this API?
<mandel> apol_, so using the dbus api sounds like a more reasonable approach, right?
<mandel> apol_, let me get the package name
<apol_> mandel: well, it's a possibility, haven't made up my mind yet. It also depends on the dependencies it pulls
<mandel> apol_, ubuntu-sso-client
<mandel> apol_, it should just pull qt, which is there and the correct code to perform the calls
<ralsina> mandel, alecu,dobey: I forgot to mention, but brian is onjury duty, supposed to come back tomorrow, but you never knoe
<ralsina> know
<mandel> ralsina, hahaha that's so american :)
<apol_> mandel: it depends on a lot of python and gtk stuff :)
<ralsina> mandel: yes, if he lived in Valencia, his contribution to the legal system would be a dentist appointment instead ;-)
<apol_> (in 11.10)
<mandel> apol_, atm yes, that is why you should look at lp:ubuntu-sso-client
<mandel> apol_, take a look at the nightlies
<apol_> mandel: ok, I will
<mandel> ralsina, yes, and he will get money so that the politician did not get in jail :)
<ralsina> mandel: indeed. Win win! ;-)
<mandel> apol_, if you have any questions feel free to ask me, ralsina, gatos or nessita
<apol_> ok, thank you :)
<mandel> apol_, no problem, here to help :)
<apol_> apparently you're all spanish in this group no? :P (just saw the names in lp)
<apol_> (i'm from barcelona)
<mandel> apol_, most of them are argentian.. so I keep listening to bad pronunciation hehe
<apol_> :)
<apol_> cool
<mandel> apol_, I'm from mallorca
<apol_> nice :)
<mandel> WTF: http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/android
<mandel> so we run on 'some' arm phones :P
<mandel> ok, EOD for me, got rugby and I need to walk the dog
 * mandel away
<dobey> beuno: ubuntuone-client-gnome ?
<beuno> dobey, indeed, thanks
<dobey> apol_: you can use ubuntu-sso-client. there is a qt front-end for it now. look at how ubuntu-software-center uses it, and you should probably just make similar requests
<apol_> dobey: ubuntu-software-center uses a qt client? what would this look like? a library?
<dobey> apol_: no. ubuntu-software-center uses ubuntu-sso-client
<dobey> apol_: ubuntu-sso-client now has a qt front-end as well as a gtk+ front end, in 12.04 (ubuntu-sso-client-qt vs. ubuntu-sso-client-qt)
<dobey> err
<dobey> one of those is gtk
<apol_> ok :)
<elopio> dobey: do you have time to give me a hand?
<dobey> elopio: i never have time for anything, but what's up? :)
<elopio> I need to start the qt control panel with the qt -testability option.
<elopio> dobey:
<elopio> dobey: I know. The question was a formality, I was going to ask for your help anyway ;)
<dobey> elopio: i don't know what the "qt -testability option" is
<apol_> dobey: would you be open to external contributions? like supporting fdo's secretservice instead of gnome keyring?
<elopio> dobey: there's a qt testability driver that allows a testing framework to inspect the UI objects.
<elopio> on the documentation, it says:
<elopio> If your application is a standard Qt application, use the "-testability" argument:
<elopio> myapp -testability
<dobey> apol_: ubuntu-sso-client already uses the fdo secrets dbus api
<apol_> ah
<apol_> awesome
<apol_> :) sorry dobey
<elopio> dobey: but if I do that, I get: ubuntuone-control-panel-qt: error: no such option: -t
<apol_> i'll have to take a look into the new version then
<dobey> apol_: if the packages currently in ubuntu depend on gnome-keyring specifically, it's likely to work around some other packaging issues or issues in the keyring itself :)
<dobey> elopio: i think you'll have to ask ralsina or nessita probably. i guess control panel is doing its own options thing instead of using the qt API, and breaking that.
<elopio> dobey: so, I guess that I can hardcode the -testability argument where the qt control panel is started. But I don't know where it is.
<elopio> dobey: ok. I'll ask them when they return.
<elopio> thanks.
<apol_> dobey: is it documented anywhere how to use this ubuntu-sso-client?
<dobey> apol_: i really don't know. i always just look at the code regardless of whether there is documentation or not for something, if i can. i guess it's a bit of a habit developed from being used to having no/poor/broken documentation :)
<dobey> hrmm, i don't see it on http://developer.ubuntu.com/resources/platform/api/ though
<dobey> aquarius: ^^ do you know?
<aquarius> the sso-client desktop software isn't documented yet, I'm afraid :(
<apol_> hm
<apol_> dobey: so what code should I look in? lp:software-center?
<aquarius> apol_, bear with me, because I'm not quite following what you want, so could I get you to explain again? Sorry
<aquarius> apol_, you need an Ubuntu One oauth token in order to do something, yes?
<apol_> aquarius: i'm working on Kubuntu's software-center thing. AFAIU, I need ubuntuone oauth token to ask for stuff
<apol_> i've been suggested to look into this ubuntu-sso-client
<apol_> aquarius: I'm trying to figure out if it's a solution
<aquarius> apol_, ah, right, the token is for doing ratings and reviews and so on, got it. In that example, you're dealing purly with Ubuntu SSO -- that's not Ubuntu One, so don't be confused by things talking about Ubuntu One tokens.
<aquarius> apol_, yes, the best place to look right now is software-center.
<dobey> aquarius: he wants to do exatly what software-center is doing, but in kde instead :)
<apol_> dobey: yes, basically
<aquarius> dobey, right, and that's a good thing -- the point is that that's not an Ubuntu One token, so don't be confused by all of U1's token stuff because that's not connected. :)
<dobey> apol_: so yeah, look at software-center code that does the authorization stuff.
<dobey> aquarius: right. i don't think there is any confusion about that. nobody ever mentioned any u1 tokens in the discussion until you did just now :)
<aquarius> :)
<apol_> well then is this the right channel? i was told it was connected somehow (yep, my ubuntu knowledge isn't the best)
<aquarius> that's why I said I was confused ;)
<dobey> apol_: we developed ubuntu-sso-client yes
<apol_> aquarius, dobey: so what's this ubuntu-sso-client about?
<apol_> or, how can I use it?
<dobey> apol_: it's the client software for talking to the ubuntu sso server and doing authorization for your application
<ralsina> apol_: should not be a lot of code, either. Look for Credentials. ubuntu-sso-client is a way for desktop apps to authenticate to anything that uses login.ubuntu.com
<apol_> well then it's a daemon right
<ralsina> apol_: it provides a service via Dbus but it doesn't need to be running all the time
<apol_> that exposes some API through dbus?
<dobey> apol_: look at the software-center code where they do the authorization and make the dbus calls to ubuntu-sso-client, then convert to whatever language you are deeloping in, and make the same calls with similar arguments
<ralsina> apol_: when the app needs it, it will start
<dobey> apol_: yes, it's a service, and the front-ends are separate processes now
<ralsina> apol_: but yes, you can act as if it were running all the time :)
<dobey> apol_: so you can request the gtk+ one or the qt one specifically now as well i think, but they should both look the same regardless
<apol_> well, just grep'd ubuntu-sso-client through the software-center code and the only places I get are comments
<apol_> or debian/changelog
<elopio> ralsina: do you have time to give me a hand? :D
<ralsina> elopio: sure!
<elopio> ralsina: I need to pass an -testability argument to the qt control panel.
<ralsina> elopio: we are not passing the apps to QApplication
<ralsina> elopio: that's a bug
<ralsina> You can hardcode it though, to seeifit works. Look forQApplication and add it :-)
<elopio> ralsina: I thought of hard-coding it where the application is started, but I know where's that.
<ralsina> elopio: ok, let me find it for you
<ralsina> elopio: gonna take just 2' (need to checkout trunk)
<elopio> ralsina: the closest I got was ubuntuone/controlpanel/gui/qt/uniqueapp/linux.py
<elopio> but I don't know how to add the -testability argument there.
<ralsina> elopio: yes, that is very close. Give me 1' and I will give you a diff
<ralsina> elopio: change super(UniqueApplication, self).__init__(argv) to super(UniqueApplication, self).__init__(argv+"-testability")
<ralsina> elopio: that should do it
<dobey> apol_: well "ubuntu-sso-client" isn't a valid variable name, and isn't a valid dbus interface name, so you probably won't find much looking for that exact string. :)
<dobey> apol_: i'm sure the authorization is a contained module in the code though, so should be easy to find
<dobey> apol_: and "com.ubuntu.sso" i think is the dbus interface name, though is probably defined in a constant in the authorization code, and re-used
 * apol_ is diving through com.ubuntu.sso in qdbusviewer...
<elopio> woohoo
<elopio> ralsina: that would be super(UniqueApplication, self).__init__(argv+["-testability"])
<dobey> apol_: you can also ask in #ubuntu-desktop for more specific help about the software center. it's not part of the ubuntuone projects, so we don't really know much about it ourselves :)
<elopio> ralsina: it worked, thanks.
<apol_> dobey: ok :)
<dobey> ok, really need to make releases now
<ralsina> elopio: could you file a bug against u1cp about us respecting qt's command line options?
<apol_> dobey: for what I see, the sso dbus interface exposes everything needed, why do you need a qt and gtk interface?
<elopio> ralsina: sure, I will.
<dobey> apol_: the ubuntu-sso-login service has to pop up UI for a user to log in or create an account. that UI can either be gtk+ or qt currently.
<apol_> dobey: the login method asks for username, password and appname
<dobey> apol_: i think that one is deprecated. and well, you probably don't know the username and password already. and also, if auth fails, it will have to pop up a dialog again
<apol_> deprecated :D great
<apol_> dobey: well, thing is I can do that in the client too
<dobey> apol_: i think you are supposed to call login() on the CredentialsManagemenet interface
<dobey> apol_: the SSOLogin interface is what the UI uses to talk to the main sso login service (as they are separate processes)
<apol_> dobey: if I use the login() method I get this error: "Unable to find method login on path /com/ubuntu/sso/credentials in interface com.ubuntu.sso.CredentialsManagement"
<dobey> apol_: with what arguments are you passing it?
<apol_> dobey: it has no arguments
<dobey> apol_: the signature is 'sa{ss}'
<dobey> apol_: so you need to pass the app name, and a dict with help_text, ping_url, tc_url, and window_id if any of them are necessary
<apol_> ok
<apol_> i found what was going on
<apol_> I needed the com.ubuntu.sso.ApplicationCredentials::login_to_get_credentials method
<apol_> dobey: well, got something to work somehow
<apol_> thanks a lot for your help
<apol_> (and others too :)
<dobey> sure
<dobey> later!
#ubuntuone 2012-02-22
<karni> Later all
<rye> so, mandel FILESYNC_ERROR is str and WARNING_MARKUP is unicode
<mandel> rye, cute... I wonder why..
<rye> mandel, are you using spanish locale?
<mandel> where, in my ubuntu? no]
<mandel> oh, and good morning!
<JamesTait> Good morning all!
<rye> mandel, ¿Y U NO USE ESPAÑOL?
<mandel> rye, cause is a stupid language for computing :P
<rye> mandel, but anything non-latin1 is good for catching unicode issues
<mandel> rye, I've got enough with running a prerelease hehe
<rye> mandel, I am running precise AND spanish. I understand 30% of the labels :)
<mandel> rye, sorry, that is too much for me
<karni> Morning guys o/
 * mandel restarting due to updates
<gatox> good morningg!!!
<rye> gatox, moarninggsss mwahaha!
<rye> gatox, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntuone-control-panel/+bug/937809
<gatox> rye, mmmmmm...... i didn't like that laugh jejeje
<gatox> ralsina, more unicode? unbelievable! :P
<rye> gatox, are you using spanish locale on your development machine?
<gatox> rye, it's an english version of win, with a chinese/spanish username
<rye> gatox, well, the bug is for ubuntu, gettext returns 'str' which i don't know whether is used in windows version, i guess it is
<rye> gatox, the windows version does not have translations
<rye> i suppose
<Guest63379> rye, we are using gettext wrong, that is the provlem
<Guest63379> problem*
<gatox> rye, ahhh i didn't see that was for linux.... just saw unicode aand start hitting my head with the table jeje
<gatox> should be easy to fix anyway
<Guest63379> we should be using ugettext
<rye> Guest63379 is mandel btw
<Guest63379> oh, sorry :P
<mandel> much better :)
<rye> mandel, i could not figure out how to drop-in-replace gettext with ugettext
<rye> yet
<gatox> mandel, ahhhhh you are the mistery guy! jeje
<gatox> mandel, did you see this: https://plus.google.com/115212051037621986145/posts/6x1BrUNgTuA ???
 * mandel looking
<mandel> rye, I think we have been using gettext instead of ugettext everywhere.. so is a pita
<rye> mandel, i wonder why it exploded only now
<mandel> gatox, nice!
<gatox> mainerror, yeah! :P
<mandel> rye, a mistery..
<mandel> gatox, I'm here!
<mainerror> Huh?
<gatox> mandel, ahhhhhh
<mandel> hehe
<gatox> mainerror, sorry.... code completion always confuse mandel with mainerror :P
<mandel> mainerror, our nicknames are too close and people get confused with the autocmplete hehe
<mainerror> heh
<gatox> code completion jeje
<gatox> just completion
<rye> unless by removing gtk we changed something related...
<rye> gtk control panel
<rye> well, the net result is that control panel for qt does not work for any languages that use something outside latin1
<rye> or ascii, to be precise
<nessita> hello everyone!
<mandel> rye, super cute!
<mandel> rye, :P
<mandel> nessita, morning!
<nessita> rye: hola! where is that?
<mandel> sweet! I got my ubuntu machine back
 * mandel switches machine
<rye> nessita, in ubuntu, now, gettext returns 'str' but our language files for e.g. spanish are in utf-8
<rye> nessita, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntuone-control-panel/+bug/937809
<gatox> nessita, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntuone-control-panel/+bug/937809
<gatox> :P
<nessita> rye: awesome, will propose a fix. I just fixed that for sso last week :-)
<rye> nessita, oh, shiny!
<nessita> rye: thanks for catching this!
<rye> nessita, you are very welcome
<mandel> I'm back!!! hurray!
<gatox> nessita,  i was thinking about the UIFe for the bug about how to handle showing the errors inside the wizard..... but, we don't need a UIFe for that (i think), because in the wizard from sso we are just showing the errors in a new dialog, the inside display of the errors is only affecting the windows wizard
<nessita> gatox: but we want to stop showing the dialogs in the sso screens, no?
<nessita> and integrate the errors with the same wizard pages
<gatox> nessita, ah yes, if that is the plan, so we need a UIFe that involve to move the errors inside the pages, handling the correct way to handle that is just consequencce..... am i right?
<facundobatista> nessita, is that gettext issue the same we talked last time in your place?
<facundobatista> nessita, hola, btw :)
<nessita> gatox: yes
<gatox> nessita, ok, i'll create that bug now!
<nessita> facundobatista: hola! yes, though is not in sso (is fixed), but now is also in controlpanel, so will apply the same fix
<nessita> gatox: wait!
<gatox> nessita, what?
<nessita> gatox: wasn't the bug already created?
<gatox> nessita, i don't remember to have seen any bug related to move the errors inside the pages......
<facundobatista> nessita, ah, ok
<nessita> gatox: you were supposed to file the UIFe for that along with the margin changes
<gatox> nessita, i report the one with the padding
<nessita> gatox: let me re-read our chat from last fri 'cause now I'm confused about what we agree
 * gatox too
<gatox> nessita, i file the uife bug about the padding..... only the one about the errors remain... but i found about that we are not using that in that way in linux..... now that you said that the idea is to move that into the pages, what we really need to file is the bug to move the errors inside the pages..... that's what i understand
<nessita> gatox: as per my logs, you were supposed to create that bug asking for the UIFe on Monday :-P
<mandel> gatox, alecu, nessita FYI I have control panel working through a proxy atm \o/
<nessita> mandel: yey! ah, btw
<nessita> mandel: saw my comment on the bug you filled yesterday re: strings for sso dialog?
<mandel> nessita, no, let me check
<mandel> nessita, yeah, I though about the doc being private.. I'll provide more details regarding the strings to be used
<nessita> mandel: ok, and consider we need a UIFe for that, since we're making releases today
<mandel> nessita, yes, there are several branches of mine for review that will require that, I'll coordinate with josh about this
<nessita> mandel: thanks!
<mandel> no problem :)
<ralsina> gatox: yes, more unicode :-(
<ralsina> good morning everyone!
<gatox> ralsina, hi! :P
<nessita> hola ralsina!
<ralsina> hola nessita! I did very early reviews of the stable branches, just for you!
<nessita> ralsina: thanks! already merged, so I'm moving forward with the releases :-)
<ralsina> nessita: cool
<nessita> ralsina: so, I will have to leave for an hour approx after lunch :-/ (I'm filled with hate :-D)
<ralsina> nessita: ack
<nessita> rye: would you be able to review this? https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/unicode-gettext/+merge/94136
<rye> nessita, interesting
<rye> nessita, muy bien! it works for spanish/russian for sure
<nessita> rye: YEY (can you please try both, -gtk and -qt?)
<rye> nessita, well, yes, both -qt and -gtk work equally good, gtk one has more strings translated though
<rye> nessita, also, qt one does not want to get killed by Ctrl+C
<rye> but that is not relevant
<nessita> rye: right to the first one, 'cuz -qt just got into the ubuntu repo last week, so translator are still getting the new strings. About the second... yes, we know but have no idea why (and have not debugged yet)
<rye> nessita, well, here qt one seems to be killed KeyboardInterrupt but event loop continues, in case of u1sdtool this is sigkill only
<mandel> nessita, ralsina that branch will brake if you receive a http://developer.qt.nokia.com/doc/qt-4.8/qevent.html#Type-enum of type LanguageChange because the retranslateUi methopd provided by qt designer will be using QtGui.QApplication.translate instead of gettext
<mandel> that happens when the QTranslate is changed.. I don't know when that happens
<nessita> mandel: what branch, the gettext-unicode? if so, how the code that was before there was any different?
<mandel> nessita, the compiler modification you changed was the one that ensured that the correct method was used, do a python setup.py build and compare to _ui files, one from trunk and one from that branch
<mandel> this guy: _wrapuic
<nessita> mandel: doing it ATM, but then why is working without that code?
<mandel> nessita, because we are manually setting the labels in the widgets using setText(GETTEXT_TEXT) but that is done during the __init__ of the widgets, if we get the LanguageChange event, which is when the QTranslater changes the retranslateUi method won't use gettext
<nessita> mandel: so this only affects when someone changes the language while the app is opened?
<mandel> nessita, yes, only then AFAIK
<nessita> mandel: so, we can workaround by not setting any string from the designer files, no?
<mandel> nessita, the it will set everything to ''
<nessita> mandel: hum? I mean, settings the button's string using code
<mandel> nessita, read the following: http://developer.qt.nokia.com/doc/qt-4.8/qcoreapplication.html#installTranslator
<nessita> mandel: the thing is that we need to do something that works without having to import the _
<nessita> mandel: since we need to install it with gettext.install so we can force to have unicodes from it
<mandel> nessita, I'd say, remove it, branch that code and then add a bug saying that we do not support dynamic-translation and we won't
<mandel> nessita, I mean, not branch, land
<nessita> mandel: but I see another issue now, using what you showed me: there are strings that will never get translated, for example:
<nessita>         self.edit_profile_button.setText(QtGui.QApplication.translate("Form", "Edit personal details online", None, QtGui.QApplication.UnicodeUTF8))
<nessita> mandel: we used to have _("Edit personal details online") and that will make the string show up for translation
<nessita> now I guess it won't?
<mandel> nessita, indeed
<mandel> nessita, but is nicer, since it would be confusing for translators.. since we have the common ones to translate and then the ones from the QDesigner, so duplication everywhere
<nessita> mandel: the problem is that some strings are only set once in designer, so now I need to move those out and set them by code
<mandel> nessita, best thing I can think of, use your code and allow us to use strings in designer, so that we can see what we are doing
<mandel> then state, dynamic translation is not supported
<mandel> if you change the lang, close and open the app
<nessita> mandel: does gettext support dynamic translation?
<mandel> nessita, very very good question.. and I have no idea, maybe dobey  knows it
<Chipaca> buen día, gente
<mandel> nessita, maybe Chipaca knows :)
<mandel> Chipaca, buenos dias!
<nessita> hola Chipaca!
<Chipaca> tapping into the proxies experience we have, if I wanted a glib app to support proxies, should i make it use libsoup? (this is for the remote videos scope)
<mandel> Chipaca, yes, although you have to write code dealing with the 407 and the 401 coming from the proxy, I'm playing with the libsoup code atm so I should be able to point you to our webclient for that
<Chipaca> what does dynamic translation mean? gettext is rather crufty, but you can call it twice in a row with a little setup in between and it'll switch languages
<nessita> Chipaca: is my understanding that using libsoup is the best option, though you still need to do some not trivial tasks to proxy actually being used. Among those are retrieving proxy credentials, validating ssl cert and handling any errors, etc
<Chipaca> plain ol' http, here
<Chipaca> it's a lovely place where responses are fast and uncomplicated (?)
<Chipaca> mandel: i'd appreciate those pointers :)
<mandel> Chipaca, so, it depends how libsoup was compiled, if it was compiled with the --gnome-support or something like that flag, it will pick the proxy settings, otherwhise you have to manually set it, which is a pita
<mandel> Chipaca, I should be done with the code this afternoon, can you wait that long?
<nessita> Chipaca: there is an email from alecu in reply to "Preferred C HTTP Library", that has a little more info... you saw that?
<Chipaca> this is python :)
<nessita> Chipaca: ah!
<nessita> Chipaca: then the lens may use the ussoc's webclient (new) library?
<Chipaca> url! url! :)
<mandel> indeed, if you re using python you can use our code
<mandel> which has integration tests with squid etc..
 * Chipaca pulls ussoc trunk
<nessita> Chipaca: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntuone-control-tower/ubuntu-sso-client/trunk/files/head:/ubuntu_sso/utils/webclient/
<Chipaca> yep, bzr and grep got me that far :)
<nessita> Chipaca: the choosing of which webclient is "automagic", so you just import the factory and start enjoying
<Chipaca> davidcalle: ping, about lens, dependencies, and proxies
<mandel> Chipaca, well.. no in trunk there is not proxy support yet
<ralsina> nessita,mandel: about the translation stuff, I really really hate .ui files that have no text in them, so unless we actually know how to crash it, please don't remove them :-/
<davidcalle> Chipaca, ?
<mandel> Chipaca, lp:~mandel/ubuntu-sso-client/webclient-use-dialog
<Chipaca> davidcalle: hi. The remote video lens does not support proxies, and uses urllib2 to get things
<mandel> Chipaca, no 100% ready yet..
<Chipaca> davidcalle: would you be ok with depending on an external library (part of the ubuntu sso client) for that?
<davidcalle> Chipaca, yes
<nessita> ralsina: the problem is that those strings are not getting translated... I guess we can leave some dummy strings in place, as long as we always override them with code (and thus set a proper string instead)
<mandel> ralsina, +1 on not removing the strings, lets use them but not translate them using gettext, so I thin nessita code is 100% correct, we simply say that if you change the lang of the system you will have to close and  open
<davidcalle> Chipaca, if it doesn't affect the speed.
<mandel> davidcalle, it will affect the speed if you don't have the proxy settings ;)
<Chipaca> davidcalle: the other option is to use libsoup, but there are some corner cases with proxies that it alone doesn't cover
<mandel> Chipaca, davidcalle the API is asyn using deferreds, so it should not block, and the overhead should be in the interaction with the user to get the creds, either from him or from the keyring
<Chipaca> davidcalle: would you rather the lens interrupted the user to ask for the proxy credentials if they aren't set up, or would you rather it just bailed?
<Chipaca> that might be a design question
<nessita> mandel: since you already looked at the branch, would you please review (I filed bug #938626 to fix the other things we discussed)? https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/unicode-gettext/+merge/94136
<ralsina> mandel,nessita: +1 on that
<mandel> nessita, yes :)
<davidcalle> Chipaca, I didn't knew that urllib2 was an issue with proxies. Anyway, interrupting the lens for credentials is pretty bad. I might be missing something, why the lens with what we currently have, would need credentials?
<ralsina> davidcalle: authenticated proxies
<Chipaca> davidcalle: proxies can require credentials
<davidcalle> Ok
<mandel> davidcalle, my nightmare.. :)
<Chipaca> davidcalle: I agree interrupting from the lens is bad. I think we should just let it bail.
<davidcalle> We have the possibility to display an error message in the lens if no results have been fetched : "No credentials found for your proxy " or something, and let everything being handled by the keyring.
<davidcalle> Hum, I'm not saying that 'No credentials found for your proxy" is a godd user facing string, but you get the idea :)
<mandel> nessita, +1
<mandel> nessita, I'll try to research at some point in my life how to deal with this in the future.. only thing I can think of is a generic QDesigner extension, but would be a PITA to work with.. and maybe not worth the effort
<gatox> nessita, did you see the ubuntudev twit? :D
<mandel> ok, does anyone understand this:
<mandel> <Message object at 0x20a1690 (SoupMessage at 0x1b69540)>
<mandel> <SessionAsync object at 0x20a15f0 (SoupSessionAsync at 0x1b69460)>
<mandel> libsoup-CRITICAL **: soup_session_pause_message: assertion `item != NULL' failed
<nessita> gatox: no! link?
<gatox> nessita, i retweeted
<davidcalle> Chipaca, I just need to investigate libsoup then. I'm used to urllib2 for calls and lxml if I need to parse something (faster than libsoup).
<nessita> gatox: :-D
<gatox> nessita, grosa! :D
<nessita> heheheh
<mandel> lol
<mandel> davidcalle, Chipaca so, the deal is, if you don't have the creds you can tell the user to go to the system settings and use user:password@domain, gsetting will lie to you because it will say no auth required, then if you use that for the proxy url in the libsoup session you will be fine
<mandel> davidcalle, Chipaca if you get a auth error and use auth.is_for_proxy() you will know if it was a 401 from the proxy or from the source
<mandel> where source I mean which ever server thing you are using
<davidcalle> Ok
<Chipaca> mandel: you lost me there a bit
<mandel> Chipaca, ok, open your system settings and go to network, you will see that the ui does not provide a single thing for auth creds
<mandel> Chipaca,  to work around that you set the url of the proxy to be user:password@domain
<mandel> Chipaca, for example mande:proxy@daredevil.marvel
<Chipaca> mandel: but if the user has done that, things just work via libsoup?
<mandel> Chipaca, yes
<mandel> Chipaca, well, if libsoup was compiled with the gnome flag
<mandel> Chipaca, you could get a libsoup that uses nothing from gnome :)
<Chipaca> mandel: yah, yah. Which it is in ubuntu if anybody is sane, yes? :)
<mandel> Chipaca, yes
<Chipaca> mandel: you say "compiled with the gnome flag", but you still have to add the SoupGNOMEProxyWhatever thing to the session, yes?
<mandel> Chipaca, automatic proxy detection should be there: http://mail.gnome.org/archives/libsoup-list/2009-May/msg00008.html
<Chipaca> http://developer.gnome.org/libsoup/2.37/libsoup-client-howto.html
<Chipaca> mandel: ^ adding the gnome proxy thing (in C)
<mandel> Chipaca, which is exactly the same that we do via pygobject
<Chipaca> mandel: yep
<Chipaca> mandel: so you're saying it's automatic once you've manually set it up :)
<mandel> Chipaca, well, yes, but you just have to set the proxy-uri thing
<mandel> ok, I'm off to have lunch
<davidcalle> Chipaca, about "Recently Viewed", have you discussed it with John Lea?
<Chipaca> davidcalle: yes
<Chipaca> davidcalle: only filed the bug after getting his go ahead
<davidcalle> Chipaca, cool, merging then.
<Chipaca> davidcalle: ditto with the others
<Chipaca> bah, i haven't checked the "refresh" one with him, but only because i can't imagine a world where we *don't* want to refresh :)
<Chipaca> davidcalle: I'll be fixing most of these today
<Chipaca> davidcalle: unless you want to work on any of them?
<Chipaca> (the "refresh" one is one that can wait, because it's clearly not a feature nor ui change :)
<davidcalle> Chipaca, I'm currently writing a lens tuto for dev.ubuntu. I don't mind if you want to work on them. About the refreshing, when do you want to do it? On each search?
<Chipaca> davidcalle: nah, once an hour tops
<davidcalle> Chipaca, great :)
<davidcalle> Chipaca, I'm merging the i18n branch, and adding your string change with it.
<dobey> nessita: what do you mean by "dynamic translations" ?
<nessita> hola dobey!
<dobey> hola
<nessita> dobey: it was a term that mandel was using, I think he means changing the language while having an app opened (and thus expect that the strings change to teh new language)
<dobey> it's certainly possible, but not easy, and not worth the trouble of implementing, i don't think
<nessita> dobey: right
<briancurtin> hi team
<nessita> hola briancurtin!
<gatox> briancurtin, hi
<ralsina> hi briancurtin! So, you didn't get selected?
<briancurtin> ralsina: ha. i was in the list of 40 people to be questioned for a trial, but i know the lead attorney
<ralsina> briancurtin: lucky break!
<briancurtin> i'm still on the hook through friday, but they said once you've been called in it's unlikely they call you back in during that period
<ralsina> nessita: we have our 1-1 but I am feeling kinda crappy, so I'd rather we had it tomorrow
<nessita> ralsina: is ok, let's have it tomorrow
 * ralsina doesn't want to puke on mumble (yes, too much information)
<mandel> nessita, dobey open and close the app is good enough, is not that people keep switching from one lang to another all the time
<nessita> argh, standup!
<ralsina> me
<gatox> me
<nessita> 16 seconds to go!
<briancurtin> me
<mandel> me
<nessita> me
<nessita> alecu, dobey?
<dobey> meh
<alecu> me
<nessita> ralsina: go!
<ralsina> DONE: calls, reviews, interviews, canonicaladmin, misc, reading about OSX development, installed a hackintosh, minor hacking TODO: feeling ill, so maybe go to bed BLOCKED: by feeling like crap
<ralsina> gatox, please
<gatox> DONE:
<gatox> Relaxing a lot during holiday (monday-tuesday), File some UIFe issues, Propose a branch for UI styling in SSO. Start working in SSO padding problem (almost done!). Happy about tihs: https://plus.google.com/115212051037621986145/posts/6x1BrUNgTuA (yes, i needed to say it)
<gatox> TODO:
<gatox> Finish with the padding issue, work in the other UIFe issue.
<gatox> BLOCKED:
<gatox> No
<gatox> briancurtin, go
<briancurtin> DONE: holiday, federal jury duty
<briancurtin> TODO: 851810, figure out the very last level of exposing the notification since i have the lower levels figured out
<briancurtin> BLOCKED: none
<briancurtin> NEXT: mandel
<mandel> DONE: Finished and proposed branches with the ssl dialog. One review for nessita. Debugged why libsoup webclient is giving issues. Fixed my P machine that went to hell.
<mandel> TODO: Talk with josh about exceptions. More proxy. Mumble with alecu, urbanape and ralsina
<mandel> BLOCKED: no
<mandel> nessita, please
<nessita> DONE: lots of holidays
<nessita> TODO: ubuntu releases, fix bug #938626 and bug #937809 and build patches for packages
<nessita> BLOCKED: nopes
<nessita> NEXT: dobey
<dobey> λ DONE: releases, pyqt pokery
<dobey> λ TODO: finish releases, deal with some twisted upstream stuff
<dobey> λ BLCK: none.
<dobey> alecu
<alecu> DONE: got a working tunnel server, started with tunnel client
<alecu> TODO: mumble with mandel & urbanape, work on tunnel client (bug #929207)
<alecu> BLOCKED: no
<alecu> EOM?
<nessita> comments anyone?
<gatox> nop
<nessita> I was wondering if is everyone familiar with the freeze exception process... JIC
<briancurtin> ralsina: speaking of OSX development, i looked around and can't find the install CD so i'll need to get a new one
<mandel> nessita, I'm a little, but I've never had to deal with it
<ralsina> briancurtin: ok, let me check what we can do about that
<briancurtin> nessita: it wouldn't seem to affect me for now, but for the future i should probably know
<mandel> nessita, any wiki I can get the infor from?
<nessita> briancurtin, mandel: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreezeExceptionProcess, any question about that, please ask. Yes, is mostly FYI, what I care the most is that we don't land branches that violates some of the freezes that are happening these weeks
<mandel> ok
<nessita> dobey: is our precise tarmac blocked?
<dobey> i don't think so
<nessita> dobey: hum, this is not landing https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/unicode-gettext/+merge/94136
<nessita> (approved 57 minutes ago and has commit message)
<dobey> nessita: i can't get to it to verify anything anyway
<aquarius> Chipaca, dead bip?
<Chipaca> aquarius: yes. just sent you a message.
<mandel> ralsina, should be briancurtin in the mac os x chat?
<mandel> briancurtin, FYI mac os x chat in 17 mins aprox
<briancurtin> mandel: mumble or somewhere in IRC?
<mandel> briancurtin, mumble so that you can hear or horrible accents :)
<ralsina> mandel: briancurtin: yes
<briancurtin> mandel: i'll have to make up an accent, or get one of those voice encoders like movie criminals
<mandel> briancurtin, If I were you I'd fake a mexican accent to blend in the team hehehe
<dobey> nessita, mandel, gatox: btw, you have earned scorn for https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntuone-client/network-detect/+merge/88545
<aquarius> Chipaca, I have no message?
<gatox> dobey, why?
<mandel> dobey, scorn or corn? :P
<dobey> gatox: you commented out two constant imports, and use arbitrary numbers instead of the constants, where they were being used before
<Chipaca> aquarius: whatsapp
<dobey> gatox: and mandel and nessita approved it!
<nessita> dobey: why?
<aquarius> Chipaca, ah. blew away my phone and haven't reinstalled it ;)
<mandel> dobey, bloody true: 10	+#    NM_STATE_CONNECTED_GLOBAL,
<mandel> 11	+#    NM_STATE_DISCONNECTED,
<Chipaca> aquarius: ah. Well. "bip server down" was pretty much the extent
<dobey> mandel: yes, that
<dobey> and the related changes to that
<aquarius> Chipaca, heh, ok :)
<nessita> dobey: besides the commented lines, that should be removed, what else?
<gatox> dobey, that's why we were removing that things.... but couldn't remove everything yet
<mandel> dobey, I'm up to emend that error..
<nessita> dobey: the replacemente of that is not a fetaure adding, but using an existent feature
<dobey> nessita: they shouldn't be removed.
<nessita> dobey: yes they should (along with the fake network manager, there is a bug for that)
<nessita> dobey:  bug #935389
<nessita> oh no bot
<dobey> nessita: then they should have been removed in that, rather than simply replacing them with magic numbers in this branch
<nessita> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/935389
<nessita> dobey: yes, agreed that the magic number replacing is bad. But is in test_dbus.py, so I filed the bug to fix in another branch
<dobey> nessita: branches that replace well defined and descriptive constants, with magic numbers, should not be approved
<mandel> nessita, I agree with dobey we should have removed it all at once, but since its going away, is not a huge issue
<dobey> it is an issue when i propose a backport branch for making the release, and it includes that change, and a reviewer asks me why it is doing that
<nessita> dobey: I agree, and we should not do that again. Though for this particular case, since is a test file, is not that bad. I know gatox was trying to remove the fakednetworkmanager in that branch, but since it got hairy, we left that for another branch
<nessita> dobey: ok, that's bad, yes
<nessita> dobey: want gatox to propose a revert for that?
<dobey> no. i want to get the release done. and for you all to know to never do that again :)
<nessita> dobey: duly noted. gatox, got that? ^
<gatox> yes
<nessita> dobey: thanks!
<ralsina> alecu, dobey: you are both confirmed for UDS
<alecu> ralsina, cool
<dobey> oh right, i've been meaning to ping about that anyway
<ralsina> dobey: so, preemptively ponged
<dobey> ralsina: and no sprint or some-hands or whatever the week prior, right? uds only? :)
<ralsina> dobey: AFAIK just UDS
<dobey> ok, good
<mandel> alecu, suertudo!
<dobey> i wonder if i can get a flight that's not too insane.
<briancurtin> dobey: flying there won't be too bad. flying back is another story :/
<dobey> briancurtin: ? probably wouldn't be as bad for you. it seems i'd have at least 2 stops on the way
<briancurtin> dobey: ok i change my answer then
<dobey> nessita: care to do https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-client/update-from-trunk/+merge/94053 ?
<nessita> dobey: not at all
 * gatox lunch!
<dobey> lunch, bbiab
 * mandel wants to kill himself..
<ralsina> mandel: first! called it! ;-)
<ralsina> mandel: why?
<ralsina> Damn, lost the opportunity to call shotgun instead
<mandel> ralsina, stupid proxy raising Unauthorised exceptions that are cough by the backend of control panel which then cleans the creds.. then everything explotes!
<ralsina> mandel: libsoup or qt?
<mandel> ralsina, atm qt
<mandel> ralsina, I'm fixing it atm on the sso code.. but it has made me waste some time..
<nessita> dobey: approved
<Scunizi> good morning all.. I'm having issues syncing tomboy across several ubuntu/kubuntu machines. When I manually sync the system asks if I want to make the copy on my machine marked as (old) and get the server version. Now all my machines have duplicate notes half of which are labeled (old).  How do I remedy this sync process?
<nessita> mandel, ralsina: can I haz a review please? https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/all-ui-from-code/+merge/94220
<ralsina> nessita: of course
<nessita> thanks!
<mandel> nessita, sure
<briancurtin> ugh, i forgot to submit per diem from the sprint. quick question if anyone knows: 1) is it too late, 2) what is the max value?
<Chipaca> briancurtin: it's not too late, and there is a table for what you claim, it's a fixed amount per day
<Chipaca> briancurtin: um ... maybe in private with your manager :)
<briancurtin> Chipaca: ah yes i'll find the table, and oops
<mandel> nessita, this looks funny: if getattr(self.ui, 'label', None) is not None: why is that?
<mandel> briancurtin, I know that 1 trillion dollars is not acceptable as per diem.. :(
<Chipaca> mandel: that looks like The Right Way to do hasattr(self.ui, 'label')
<Chipaca> mandel: well, assuming self.ui.label cannot be None. Otherwise, the not-so-good-way :)
<nessita> mandel: test blowing up in my face 'cause we're faking the object that setupUI returns :-/
<nessita> Chipaca: why not so good way?
<Chipaca> nessita: if self.ui.label can be None, then getattr(self.ui, 'label', None) can't tell "self.ui has no attribute 'label'" from "self.ui.label is None"
<nessita> Chipaca: ah, yes. Anyways, if it's None I can't call what's next, so the check is what I want (tm) :-)
<Chipaca> nessita: if self.ui.label can be None, you'd do: marker=object(); if getattr(self.ui, 'label', marker) is not marker
<mandel> nessita, looks good, I would have been A LOT lazier than you and I would have done the following, created a dict with the name of the label/button/blah as key and the string as value
<Chipaca> nessita: yes, of course :)
<ralsina> mandel: only if you had dinner in pluto
<mandel> nessita, then I would have iteritems and would have done a setText in each
<ralsina> mandel: half a trillion for lunch in pluto, though
<Chipaca> nessita: not-so-good only in the "right way to do hasattr", not necessarily bad when you can opportunistically do less to do more
<nessita> mandel: but sometimes is setText, sometimes is other method
<nessita> Chipaca: :-)
<mandel> nessita, yes, setTitle, but that is 6 methods vs the rest, nevertheless is because I'm lazy, now that it has been typed, who cares :)
<mandel> +1 on the branch
<nessita> mandel: thanks!
<ralsina> nessita: isn't it more pythonic in lines ~688 to just do the remove and catch KeyError?
<nessita> ralsina: looking
<ralsina> sorry, I meant "do the setText"
<ralsina> nessita: also, why would it not have a button?
<nessita> ralsina: sorry, got lost. What would be more pythonic than what?
<ralsina> nessita: lines 688-689 of the diff
<nessita> ralsina: the button may not be the 'cause in tests self.ui is a extremely generic fake
<nessita> ralsina: what would you use instead of the getattr?
<ralsina> nessita: I don't understand why that may happen. And if it may happen, why do a getattr instead of a try/except KeyError
<nessita> ralsina: exception are expensive
<ralsina> nessita: having the code do strange things because of a test seems backwards to me
<nessita> ralsina: yes, though I need to put this in ASAP before I build the packages (will be a vendor patch)
<ralsina> nessita: but hey, I am nitpicking
<ralsina> ok
<nessita> ralsina: I agree, but fixing the test suite will take me some time that I don't have (today)
<ralsina> can you add a FIXME, maybe? It you say no, it's fine too
<nessita> ralsina: I will create a bug report, is that ok?
<nessita> or a FIXME< as you prefer
<ralsina> nessita: wonderfultastic
<ralsina> nessita: +1
<nessita> thanks
<nessita> mandel, ralsina: disclaimer comment added in each case
<mandel> I'm not sure exceptions are expensive in python.. how do you get out of iterators?
<briancurtin> raise StopIteration
<nessita> mandel, ralsina: equivalent branch for ussoc: https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntu-sso-client/all-ui-from-code/+merge/94228
<ralsina> nessita: on it!
<nessita> mandel: just FYI, whena adding constants to the ubuntu_sso/utils/ui.py, we try to add it in alphabetical order (sometimes we fail just because we're human). I corrected the PROXY_* constants (just FYI)
<mandel> nessita, they are corrected in one of my proposed brancjes
<mandel> branches*
<nessita> mandel: ok, then you will need to merge trunk in :-/
<mandel> nessita, they are in the same place, I'd be surprised if we have issues
<nessita> ack
<mandel> nessita, why the new param in 4169
<nessita> looking
<nessita> mandel: every wizard page needs to know which app_name is being displayed for, so we can build proper messages like 'In order to connect to %(app_name)s please have an internet connection foo bar'
<nessita> mandel: see lines 4216 and 4217
<mandel> nessita, so doing something like page.wizard().appname is not a good idea?
<nessita> mandel: not at all, we're trying very hard to remove the dependency on the parent wizard in each page
<nessita> mandel: we get tons of AttributeError because .wizard() is None
<nessita> mandel: so our code turns into a complex workflow where we can only do stuff when the page has been added to a wizard
<nessita> which, from my POV, is not good, since we want the pages to be "self-sufficient"
<nessita> so we can re-use them from other places, such as embed those in other  UIs
<mandel> nessita, ok, I don't know how you guys are dealing with the ui its you code :D
<mandel> but maybe doing a widget instead of a wizard page is a better idea.. seems odd to say you have a wizard page with no wizard..
<mandel> what does a wizard page add to a widget?
<nessita> mandel: that's the next step, but we couldn't do all the desired refactoring in time
<mandel> ok
<ralsina> mandel: a wizard page has a wizard() method and has a method where it can do things like setting up the wizard's button layout
<ralsina> mandel: but of course we can split that into a widget and a wizardpage with the widget, or have the wizard setup its own buttons on next() and other ways
<mandel> nessita, forgotten_password.ui changed sizes, is that an issue?
<mandel> 446 => 230
<nessita> mandel: no, I just adjusted the form size with "adjust size" (it was big for no reason)
<mandel> ok
<mandel> nessita, I see you added a spacer for setup_account.ui, we had resizing issues?
<nessita> mandel: hum, that was not intentionally... let me check
<mandel> nessita, the object name is verticalSpacer_4
<mandel> nessita, and verticalSpacer_5
<nessita> mandel: what diff line?
<mandel> nessita, in lp is 3449
<nessita> mandel: how are you seeing the diff?
<mandel> nessita, meld
<nessita> mandel: in LP the whole file is diffed since I changed the EOLs, and in meld I don't get that difference. Is your base branch (trunk) up to date?
<mandel> nessita, double checking
<mandel> nessita, sorry false alarm something landed from a few hours, sorry
<nessita> mandel: ack
<mandel> nessita, +1
<nessita> mandel: thanks!
<nessita> dobey: hey, I have a non trivial question re-packaging...
<nessita> dobey: both u1cp-gtk and u1cp-qt have some shared dependencies on some data under usr_prefix/ubuntuone-control-panel/*.png... how shall we deal with this at packaging level?
<nessita> dobey: ATM, the -gtk binary is installing those... but if someone installs only the -qt package the images will be missing
<dobey> nessita: make a new binary package called ubuntuone-control-panel-common, with those files, and have both depend on it
<nessita> dobey: ack, thanks
<gatox> brb!
<nessita> dobey: another question, shall I remove the -gtk package? (I don't think so since we have not resolved the cd-yadda issue yet)
<nessita> dobey: but perhaps you have a special plan in your head :-)
<dobey> nessita: i don't see any reason not to remove it
<dobey> nessita: other than the fact that we need a ffe to do so i guess
<nessita> dobey: wouldn't desktops "break"? the launcher icon, the messaging icon
<dobey> nessita: no
<nessita> dobey: you already released to ubuntu ubuntuone-installer? if so, I need to bump the depends on controlpanel
<dobey> nessita: ubuntuone-installer has been installed by default for probably 6 or 7 months already :)
<nessita> dobey: yeah, I know that. But I was asking about the latest change you made, where it checks for -qt instead of -gtk
<dobey> nessita: i haven't released it yet. am about to do that
<nessita> dobey: ack, what version will that be?
<dobey> nessita: same as everything else. 2.99.5
<nessita> great, thanks. So I will not remove the -gtk controlpanel yet, until we get the FFe
<dobey> nessita: we need to get ubuntuone-control-panel-gtk removed from Depends of ubuntu-desktop package as well (which is main reason for ffe)
<nessita> dobey: right
<nessita> ok, I gotta go to run an unpleasant errand... will be back in one hour I hope
<nessita> ralsina: ^
<ralsina> nessita-away: ack
<dobey> this is why i hate parking my car on the street in the city
<mandel> ok, EOD for me, laters!
<briancurtin> nessita-away: on bug #851810, i'm kind of at a dead-end. i'm not totally sure how to move forward exposing this signal. i have it doen and tested in VM and interaction_interfaces, but where above that does it need to be exposed?
<briancurtin> (whenever you get back, of course)
<dobey> https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-installer/update-from-trunk/+merge/94246
<dobey> can have a review please?
<briancurtin> dobey: i looked and it seems reasonable to me
<ralsina> dobey: +2 with mine
<dobey> sigh, gtk-doc is evil
<nessita> hey briancurtin
<briancurtin> nessita: hio
<nessita> briancurtin: so, you need to also add the signal to linux/dbus_interface.py and windows/ipc.py and ipc_client.py
<nessita> briancurtin: that may be the only bit left for you
<briancurtin> hm, so i have it in there. i guess i just need to test those pieces
<nessita> briancurtin: you have that there and is not working?
<briancurtin> nessita: well i have it in there because i had been following other similar types of notifications, but i havent written the tests yet to ensure that they work (i did it slightly backwards)
<nessita> briancurtin: OH NO.... how dare you? :-)
<briancurtin> the world didnt end yet, but i'll be on the lookout
<briancurtin> :)
<nessita> ;-)
<dobey> 1 hr left.
<nessita> dobey: what for?
<dobey> oh no
<dobey> that'd be 25 hrs wouldn't
<dobey> am thinking it is thursday already :P
<dobey> nessita: ui freeze
<nessita> dobey: right, 25 hours, stop scaring me :-)
<nessita> dobey: I'm adding the new u1cp-common bin package... I see that debian/tmp/usr/share/indicators/messages/applications/ubuntuone-control-panel should also be installed by that package, am I getting that right? (the content of that file is the path to ubuntuone-installer.desktop)
 * gatox wants to kill a qlabel
<dobey> nessita: yes; and you can make that package depend on ubuntuone-installer
<nessita> dobey: right, and remove that dep for the -gtk one
<dobey> right; well -gtk and -qt should depend on the -common
<dobey> so will get it that way
<nessita> dobey: should we consider having the com.ubuntuone.controlpanel.gui.service provided by also the -qt UI? (will require further fixings, but now that I see that, I wonder...)
<alecu> rye, the file you published at the end of your vala+dbus post was very funny!
<rye> alecu, i suppose this should trigger a natural reflex of opening in every geek
<alecu> lol
<rye> PLAINTEXT PASSWORD ME WANT!
<rye> alecu, even i went forward to open it, because it looked so interesting :)
<dobey> nessita: well i guess not. are we actually using it anywhere?
<nessita> dobey: I think the we're using that to integrate with the launcher...
<dobey> the indicator. we open to the folders tab
<dobey> we'll have to make it run the qt panel directly i guess
<nessita> dobey: and we also set the urgency on the control panel by using that from the launcher, I think
<dobey> nessita: no
<dobey> nessita: the urgency is set using the unity launcher api
<dobey> though i am not sure it works at the moment (though it should)
<nessita> but we also make the controlpanel do something when the --alert is passed
<dobey> nah, it was just checking if the launcher hint was set, and then unsetting it, when it gets launched
<dobey> of course, it can't do that now, becuase of the gi issues
<nessita> ah. Boo.
<dobey> the qt panel could; or the installer could
<dobey> we should probably have the installer do that
<dobey> since it should be getting run when you click on the launcher, or on a message; and it then opens the control panel
<gatox> ok..... i'm off for today..... EOD.... see you tomorrow!
<nessita> dobey: right
<j0nr> hey folks...
<j0nr> I am on a machine I want to connect log into my ubuntu one account. But I don't want my ~/Music to try and download (its big).
<j0nr> will I gte the chance to not sync that folder?
<nessita> dobey: is this correct for the new u1cp-common package? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/853236/ my question is mainly regarding the Depends: ${misc:Depends} which I'm not 100% sure what's that for
<mandel> j0nr, if that folder is a UDS yes, no problem what so ever
<dobey> nessita: i think in general, people like the long description to be a bit longer.
<nessita> dobey: have a suggestion, to understand what other info may be relevant in that desc?
<dobey> nessita: and you need appropriate Breaks/Replaces; and you might also want to Recommends: indicator-messages or whatever the package is for it
<dobey> nessita: i don't. i don't really like the needlessly long descriptions
<nessita> dobey: breaks/replaces for ubuntuone-control-panel-gtk, right?
<dobey> j0nr: if it's outside of ~/Ubuntu One/ then it isn't synced by default
<dobey> nessita: yes
<dobey> oh am tired now :-/
<j0nr> dobey: so if I log in to the U1 client, by default it will only try to sync ~/Ubuntu One ?
<nessita> dobey: why the Recommends on indicator-messages? so the icon in on the envelop and can display the  shares/udfs/etc messages?
<dobey> j0nr: yes; you'll have to subscribe the other folders you want synced
<dobey> nessita: because the package provides a file that integrates with it
<nessita> dobey: right, but then why is not a Depends?
<dobey> nessita: because it's ok if it's not there
<nessita> ack
<nessita> ok, I'm gone to pilates, will get back in one hour and will finish the uploads to ubuntu (still waiting on some nightlies build to confirm proper packaging)
<nessita> brb
<dobey> later all
 * nessita is back
#ubuntuone 2012-02-23
<nessita> dobey: perhaps you're still around, but I can't run ubuntuone-installer in a french clean install, I'm hitting bug #867803
<dobey> nessita: https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-installer/unicode-gettext/+merge/94303
<nessita> dobey: that was quick ;-)
<dobey> nessita: easy fix now that i know apparently python-gi broke gtk in this way and the answer is gettext.install() :)
<nessita> dobey: another weird thing I noticed on this clean precise VM is that the envelop under messaging opens the -gtk controlpanel, and the icon in the launcher opens the -qt one :-/
<dobey> or maybe it's python gettext that broke now. either way
<dobey> that is odd
<nessita> dobey: perhaps the new -common package is contributing to that?
<dobey> no
<dobey> it's not running the installer; not sure why
<dobey> oh
<dobey> right
<dobey> because it's ubuntuone-syncdaemon doing the opening, and it's calling the controlpanel.gui dbus method
<dobey> so dbus activates that and opens the folders page
<nessita> gah!
<dobey> or is supposed to anywya
<nessita> I told you we needed the gui dbus thingy for some reason :-P
<dobey> so we need to fix it to not do that
<dobey> like i said earlier :)
<nessita> approved, btw
<dobey> we don't need dbus for that. we should fix it to just run ubuntuone-installer from syncdaemon
<dobey> and then installer will do the right thing
<nessita> dobey: ok, I'm happy to review that branch. But right now my eyes are closing due to the hunger I have
<nessita> dobey: BTW, would you say there is a feature violating the FF in this changelog? https://launchpad.net/magicicada/+download
<nessita> oops
<dobey> yeah. i wasn't expecting to fix anything else tonight
<dobey> i'll make another upload of installer tomorrow with the patch for the unicode issue
<nessita> ack
<nessita> ok, ussoc and u1cp uploaded to ubuntu. I may rest in peace now.
<dobey> night :)
<nessita> bye!
<karni> bye o/
<Chipaca> morning peoplez
<Chipaca> davidcalle: bon jour!
<Chipaca> or was that a single word
<davidcalle> Bonjour Chipaca :)
 * Chipaca 's french is all rust
<Chipaca> davidcalle: have you refreshed your sources today?
<davidcalle> Yeah, Arte!
<davidcalle> Very nice :)
<Chipaca> I have no idea if the videos work
<Chipaca> because I did it from home, ie over 3g :)
<Chipaca> in particular, i don't know if the english one brings up videos that are in english :)
<Chipaca> (or subtitled)
<davidcalle> Hum, I'm checking and english videos can be in... german. With a little warning on the page "This video is not available in the requested langage"
<davidcalle> Chipaca, by the way, about the thumbnailers, I'm now queueing them up to three. It has been confirmed to be a big issue on 1000+ libraries.
<Chipaca> davidcalle: i'd be interested in looking at that code, but not today. Today, empty searches and client agent are top of the list
<davidcalle> Ok. Well, it's very small, I'm building a list of popen, and it checks if one is over, it it is, it allows a spot. http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-lens-videos/unity-lens-videos/trunk/revision/46
<davidcalle> if it is*
 * Chipaca caves in and looks :)
<davidcalle> It does it each time it encounters a video without a nautilus or cached tb.
<Chipaca> davidcalle: is there any case where the thumbnailer is so quick the check after it works?
<davidcalle> Chipaca, yes, for small videos.
<Chipaca> was meaning to ask you that
<Chipaca> ah
<Chipaca> davidcalle: hmm... so this only has Q_MAX thumbnailers at a time
<Chipaca> davidcalle: but it doesn't queue up thumbnailers, it just doesn't do them
<webm0nk3y> is Ubuntu One crashing for everyone (in 12.04) or must me?
<webm0nk3y> s/must/just/
<Chipaca> webm0nk3y: what's Ubuntu One in that context?
<davidcalle> Chipaca, yes. I've played wity Python queue() but I was doing it wrong apparently, it was hanging the lens.
<webm0nk3y> Chipaca: the thing apport says crashed after you boot :)
<Chipaca> oh
<Chipaca> looks like the wife figured out what cable she'd unplugged
<Chipaca> bbiab
<Chipaca> much better
<Chipaca> davidcalle: another question, what's wrong with glib.spawn_async (or spawn_commandline_async) for the thumbnailer? i presume you tried that first and it didn't work, and was wondeirng why
<Chipaca> (i presume that because it's what you use for updatedb)
<Chipaca> is it that it gets exec'ed in the main loop, and thus you lose the window for small vids?
<davidcalle> Chipaca, I'm not using it anymore, I don't trust my cli parsing in Python anymore and I rely on Popen to do it.
<davidcalle> Chipaca, the current cli parsing for updatedb is an issue for people with a ' in their folder name.
<Chipaca> davidcalle: heh. we need to fix that.
<davidcalle> Chipaca, that's why I've switched to popen (in trunk).
<Chipaca> davidcalle: there's another issue in that somebody can 'poison' that by putting a malicious updatedb earlier in the search path
<Chipaca> davidcalle: problem with popen is you're not handling sigchld, and signals in glib can be fiddly
<Chipaca> davidcalle: you could use glib.spawn_async, which takes an array like popen
<davidcalle> Chipaca, hmm, yes.
<Chipaca> davidcalle: and that by default (unless you set a flag to not do it) reaps your child when it dies
<davidcalle> Chipaca, I'm switching to it then.
<Chipaca> davidcalle: ok. More little nits in my brain for when you want them, but do this one first :)
<davidcalle> Chipaca, :)
 * mandel coffee so that I'm a human
<czajkowski> mandel: not sure that;s ever gonna help you fully :)
<mandel> lol
<jml> hello
<jml> I'm getting a lot of "File synchronization completed. 'lock' has been uploaded to your personal cloud." notification bubbles on my Ubuntu system
<jml> it's driving me bonkers
<jml> how can I stop it
<mandel> jml, what do you mean, remove the notifications?
<jml> mandel: I mean identify the source of this spurious file syncing and stop it
<jml> mandel: backups are nice and all, but lock files don't count.
<mandel> jml, hm.. there are to things you can do, check the status of the sycing by using u1sdtool or using chicharra which is a GUI that allows to understand what is going on
<mandel> jml, lets ping rye he is better at this things than me
<mandel> rye, can you give a hand ^
<rye> jml, reading
<rye> jml, so, is there a 'lock' only of full file path?
<jml> rye: I don't understand the question. The only thing mentioned in the notification is 'lock'. Are you asking if there's a file called '/lock' on my system?
<rye> jml, basically you can grep lock ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log to find out about the file
<jml> rye: ah cool
 * jml does that
<rye> jml, interesting, this is quite a broad case to be included in sync exceptions
<jml> ahh ok
<jml> it's because Tomboy is running
<jml> and I've got my Tomboy notes in U1, and apparently Tomboy puts a file lock in there too.
<jml> I guess the real bug is in Tomboy for mixing data & metadata like that (hmm. arguably. a VCS checkout does the same thing.)
<jml> is there a way to prevent that file from being synced, so I can run tomboy in peace?
<rye> jml, you can possibly add an exception for the file, i.e. ^lock$ to the list of excluded filename patterns
<rye> jml, but this will mean that if you create a file called lock it will not be synced too
<jml> rye: can I not add ^/home/jml/Ubuntu One/Tomboy/lock$ to the list of excluded files?
<jml> rye: what does the regex match against? (also, where do I specify it?)
<jml> hmm
<jml> even though I've closed tomboy I still get those sync messages.
<rye> jml, it works only on filenames, not the full path
<jml> oh, never mind, was still running
<jml> hmm.
<rye> jml, you can disable notifications though
<webm0nk3y> wow we still support tomboy notes
<jml> webm0nk3y: no, I don't think you do.
<rye> jml, and have e.g. ubuntuone indicator to show the sync status
<jml> webm0nk3y: I've just got a bunch of files on disk that happen to be tomboy notes.
<rye> webm0nk3y, we do support via snowy http sync protocol
<mandel> I have ubuntuonce-control-panel fully supporting proxies!!!!
<ralsina> mandel: yay!
<gatox> good morning everyone!
<mandel> gatox, morning!
<gatox> mandel, hi!
<mandel> ralsina, everything works as expected.. and it tests both the libsoup implementation and the qt (since sso is also used)
<ralsina> mandel: awesome!
<mandel> Chipaca, FYI: proxy support libsoup implementation in case you guys want it for the video lens
<mandel> Chipaca, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-sso-client/webclient-use-dialog/view/head:/ubuntu_sso/utils/webclient/libsoup.py
<rye> i really hope libsoup will play nicely on oneiric and won't introduce new crashers
<mandel> ralsina, may I have a had with some code of the runner?
<mandel> ralsina, is the implementation in trunk, I believe the qt one is wrong and the tests don't catch it, but I'd like an other pair of eyes on it
<Chipaca> ooh, guess what
<Chipaca> unicode error in the video lens
 * Chipaca kicks mandel
<Chipaca> mandel: it's all your fault
<mandel> Chipaca, ???? nah, I touched nothing!
<Chipaca> mandel: i can't kick david, he's not here. You're the closest I have.
<Chipaca> mandel: scapegoat has to scape
<mandel> Chipaca, fair enough :)
<aquarius> harsh to mandel :)
<aquarius> webm0nk3y, jml, yep, we still sync tomboy; we just don't show you your notes on the website. I have most of an implementation fo rbrowsing your notes at u1.to done :)
<ralsina> mandel: sure
<mandel> ralsina, mumble, should be easier :)
<ralsina> mandel: ack
<ralsina> yay, another day, another 150MB update
<webm0nk3y> ralsina: that means people are busy :)
<webm0nk3y> ralsina: and it's bug fixes :)
<webm0nk3y> +new bugs
<ralsina> webm0nk3y: yeah right ;-)
<nessita> hello everyone!
<gatox> nessita, hi!
<nessita> hola gatox
<mandel> nessita, ping
<mandel> nessita, and morning :)
<nessita> hola mandel, pong
<mandel> nessita, I think we have a bug in ubuntu_sso/utils/runner regarding the qt implementation
<nessita> mandel: tell me more
<mandel> nessita, it has landed in trunk and the tests don't catch it, wanna talk about it to see if I'm wrong :)
<mandel> nessita, mumble?
<mandel> nessita, unless is too early for that  hehe
<nessita> mandel: a little, yes :-)
<nessita> mandel: is it too complex?
<ralsina> mandel: this is the error that test should give you http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/853927/
<mandel> nessita, then chatting hehe :)
<mandel> ralsina, yes, that is the one I expected
<nessita> mandel: what problem are you having?
<mandel> nessita, so, look at ralsina paste, as you can see if you pass None as the process to QProcess.start you whould be getting a type error
<nessita> yes
<mandel> nessita, but in SpawnProgramTestCase.test_other_error we don't get that
<nessita> mandel: no we don't, since we're catching every error and making it an instance (or child of) SpawnError
<mandel> nessita, I discovered this when I changed the implementation of is_twisted_reactor_installed
<mandel> nessita, that would be if you could get it from process.error.connect(handle_error)
<mandel> nessita, but you never get it because the process does not even start
<mandel> nessita, the method signature in C++ does not match when a None is passed so the signal is never emitted
<nessita> mandel: ok, I can surround the QProcess.start call in a try-except, is simplre
<nessita> mandel: is this blocking you somehow?
<mandel> nessita, that and the change of is_twisted_reactor_installed  should be enough, is not blocking perse, since I made the changes for my IRL and proxy support is done
<mandel> nessita, I have no more work to do in proxy atm so I can do that if you are fully booked
<nessita> mandel: so, a couple of things. +1 for you to commit the is_twisted_reactor_installed change, since you need that. The other thing is not necessary ASAP since you should never be passing None as a command, please file a bug for that.
<mandel> nessita, only thing is that if I make the change to  is_twisted_reactor_installed in truck and change no tests I have failing ones do to that bug in the qt implementation
<mandel> nessita, I could skip, but that is kind of shitty...
<nessita> mandel: what error do you have?
<nessita> mandel: because the tests should always use the twisted implementation for test_runner.py
<mandel> .me pasting
<mandel> nessita, http://paste.ubuntu.com/853936/
<webm0nk3y> aquarius: please delete this: https://code.launchpad.net/~sil/ubuntuone-music/media-keys/+merge/47161
<mandel> nessita, so, if I understand correctly, in test_runner.py we should always use the twisted implementation? even though we are using a twisted qt reactor, is that correct?
<webm0nk3y> aquarius: and this https://code.launchpad.net/~sil/ubuntuone-music/playlists/+merge/47896
<nessita> mandel: yes, because otherwise the runner never finishes. Is something about twisted and sockets
<aquarius> webm0nk3y, why?
<webm0nk3y> aquarius: so they drop off the list
<webm0nk3y> :)
<nessita> mandel: so, looking at that trace, I can guess you changed is_reactor_installed in a way that is giving False... and we need to return True
<aquarius> webm0nk3y, what list? ubuntuone-music is a chipaca-and-me project
<webm0nk3y> aquarius: they are > year old, can they possibly be needed
<nessita> mandel: (for tests). How did you change it? can I see a diff?
<webm0nk3y> aquarius: https://code.launchpad.net/ubuntuone/+activereviews
<mandel> nessita, sure, let me generate it
<aquarius> webm0nk3y, ubuntuone-music is a music streaming client for Ubuntu. Chipaca and I haven't done much work on it recently, I admit, but those branches are still valid against it if we pick it up again.
<mandel> nessita, this is what I have: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/853942/
<aquarius> webm0nk3y, I'm not sure why it's showing up under the ubuntuone project, though; probably the best thing there is for it to not be part of the U1 project, since it's a freaky friday thing
<webm0nk3y> so it's a private project not part of ubuntu one
<webm0nk3y> aquarius: right
<webm0nk3y> hehe
<aquarius> webm0nk3y, I think it is. Chipaca might feel differently about it :)
<webm0nk3y> then I'll reject his branches ...hehe
<nessita> mandel: ah, that's the issue. Remove the if 'PyQt4' in sys.modules guard
<aquarius> Chipaca, ping :P
<nessita> mandel: the implementation should be: result =  'twisted.internet.reactor' in sys.modules and "reactor running"
<nessita> mandel: no PyQt4 and no glib involvement when doing that calculation
<nessita> mandel: ack?
<mandel> nessita, let me test it IRL with the webclient, will give you feedback asap
 * Chipaca ignores
<Chipaca> aquarius: pong
<mandel> nessita, changed it and got the following: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/853950/
<nessita> mandel: something is odd there, you're getting GError which means the glib reactor is being used
<aquarius> Chipaca, should ubuntuone-music be removed from the ubuntuone project so its reviews and branches don't clutte things?
<Chipaca> aquarius: what things is it cluttering?
<Chipaca> aquarius: maybe we should get the guy to do the reviews instead?
<nessita> mandel: please print the result of your  is_twisted_reactor_installed method because we need it to return True
<aquarius> Chipaca, heh :)
<aquarius> Chipaca, that's an alternative approach, but I didn't want to hassle you about it
<nessita> mandel: also, why you have 2 runs of each test? (each test appears twice there)
<nessita> mandel: ping?
<mandel> nessita, I'm not familiar with the tests, I'm just chaginn the code that I showed you and do ./runtests
<aquarius> ok, gotta go shopping. back in a bit.
<nessita> mandel: you can run individual tests... can you please do that?
<Chipaca> aquarius: let me get the lens thing out of my hair first, and then give me a hand getting u1to and u1m into shape, yes?
<mandel> nessita, sure
<nessita> mandel: u1trial -r gi ubuntu_sso/utils/runner/tests/test_runner.py
<mandel> nessita, ack
<mandel> nessita, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/853956/
<nessita> mandel: reactor.running is giving False
<nessita> so...
<nessita> mandel: asking for reactor.running doesn't seem to be the right option
<mandel> nessita, hm.. annoying since that is the only api in twisted to know if it is running..
<nessita> mandel: I will give you a branch for this, would you please fill me a bug?
<mandel> nessita, certainly
<nessita> mandel: branch is ready, have the bug number? :-)
<alecu> gud murgen!
<nessita> hola alecu
<mandel> nessita, bug 933644
<nessita> mandel: https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntu-sso-client/no-more-no/+merge/94368
<mandel> nessita, looking
<mandel> nessita, I'll also do a IRL with the control panel
<nessita> mandel: please
<beuno> ralsina, hi!  bug #939483 for you!
<mandel> nessita, works!
<nessita> mandel: of course! :-P
<gatox> brb!
<mandel> nessita, had to test but never doubted ;-)
<mandel> alecu, nessita point-2-point control panel + proxy test done: http://ubuntuone.com/2Q3NsP6v6I2MkHciAnewL1
<nessita> ralsina: can I have a review for this, that came up yesterday after the ussoc update? https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntu-sso-client/fix-939173/+merge/94372
<nessita> (caused by people having python-qt4 installed but not python-qt4-dbus)
<nessita> mandel: CONGRATS, that looks great
<mandel> nessita, thx, we are one step closer :)
<nessita> ralsina: got my msg?
<Chipaca> davidcalle: hallo there
<davidcalle> Chipaca, I'm looking at your utf8 changes
<Chipaca> davidcalle: note there are two branches
<Chipaca> davidcalle: fixing the first one got utf8 data into zeitgeist, and boy was that one happy :)
<Chipaca> (sorry, that sounds like zeitgeist blew up, it didn't)
<gatox> back
<davidcalle> Chipaca, Zg is bullet proof :) But yeah, that was needed.
<Chipaca> hah
<Chipaca> there are only two sources that do recommendations right now
<Chipaca> amazon and sohu
<Chipaca> and amazon is us-only
<davidcalle> Chipaca, thanks :)
<Chipaca> so, people are going to start getting recommendations in chinese
<Chipaca> (need to fix that, but not today)
<davidcalle> Chipaca, I thought Amazon was gone! Does it mean that you already are determining the region on the IP?
<Chipaca> davidcalle: yes
<davidcalle> Nice ! :)
<Chipaca> davidcalle: that's why you're getting ARTE+7 (fr)
<Chipaca> davidcalle: and german-speaking countries get ARTE+7 (de)
<davidcalle> Is their a secret query to get every sources?
<Chipaca> belgium gets both (all three, bah)
<davidcalle> Hehe
<Chipaca> so does luxembourg
<Chipaca> davidcalle: yes, geo_store=<2-letter iso code> to force a particular country, or * for all
<davidcalle> Chipaca, really cool :)
<Chipaca> davidcalle: that will get you results, but it won't get you much more than that (the video providers i'm restricting do their own restricting, which is why i restrict)
<Chipaca> ... having said that, I'm unclear on whether arte restricts or merely suggests
<Chipaca> as I said, none of the videos worked from my place last night :)
<Chipaca> but having the english one is probably good enough?
<Chipaca> don't want to clutter
<davidcalle> Chipaca, It doesn't restrict, just has the same vids in several languages.
<mandel> ok, lunch time for me
 * mandel lunch
<davidcalle> Chipaca, and if it doesn't it fallbacks on what he has. But the channel if french/german, so maybe the en one is not needed at all. I don't know if the en option is just for the interface, or for videos but I doubt that a lot of videos have an en version.
<Chipaca> davidcalle: me neither. And as I say, I don't want to clutter; if these are all the same videos, having multiple sources doesn't make much sense
<davidcalle> Chipaca, indeed. Well, de/fr is nice, because it removes a click in the interface to change the language.
<Chipaca> maybe I just cut it back to ARTE+7 and send people to the fr interface; people'll be smart enough to change it to their own language
<Chipaca> davidcalle: yes, ...
<Chipaca> quandaries
<ralsina> nessita: doing the review now, sorry was picking up kid fromschool
<davidcalle> Chipaca, well, it's your call ;)
<nessita> ralsina: is ok, I realized I don t need that landed to make a patch to the package :-)
<Chipaca> ils sont fous, ces européens. Why can't they all just speak esperanto.
<davidcalle> Chipaca, nice french
<davidcalle> Très bon français.
<Chipaca> i blame astérix
<davidcalle> Hehe
<dobey> Chipaca: maybe they do. are you sure all of europe isn't just made up of kgb?
<Chipaca> dobey: it's too crazy, and to sane, to be a construct
<nessita> dobey: hola! quick question, does patches need to have a numeric value at the beginning?
<nessita> (as a mandatory thing)
<dobey> it's not mandatory, no
<nessita> dobey: perhaps you can enlighten me... I'm trying to add a new patch to ubuntu/ussoc, with the content of https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntu-sso-client/fix-939173/+merge/94372
<nessita> dobey: and when debuilding and pbuilding that (currently there are 2 patches in debian/patches and both are in the series file), looks like the first patch gets un-applied
<nessita> does that make any sense? how can I debug what am I doing wrong?
<dobey> can you pastebin the output?
<nessita> dobey: the output of debuild/pbuilder build?
<dobey> well, the bit where you think it's not doing what you expect at least i guess
<Chipaca> davidcalle: is there a way to programatically get the version of the remote lens?
 * Chipaca suspects no
<nessita> dobey: the thing is that bzr st will show a diff where the first patch is unapplied, and that confuses me
<davidcalle> Chipaca, to pass it to the server?
<Chipaca> davidcalle: yes
<Chipaca> for the user agent
<Chipaca> otherwise i'll just say "v0"
<dobey> nessita: that's odd. did you unapply the diff? or are you running debuild in the tree instead of bzr bd?
<nessita> dobey: I'm running debuild in the tree, I usually do that instead of bzr bd
<nessita> dobey: is that wrong?
<dobey> nessita: well, it makes changes to the tree. bzr bd acts on a copy
<dobey> nessita: so make changes, commit, do bzr bd, is the better way to do it
<nessita> dobey: will retry with that then
<davidcalle> Chipaca, only thing I can think of is to get the package version with a cli call.
<Chipaca> davidcalle: nah. v0 it is.
<davidcalle> Chipaca, fine with me
<dobey> nessita: debuild will unapply patches that are applied, when it does "make -f debian/rules clean"
<Chipaca> davidcalle: about packaging: in the control file for the remote scope it lists Dee, which I don't think we use, and it doesn't list GLib nor Soup, which we do
<Chipaca> davidcalle: want me to fix that? is this the packaging bits that are used for ubuntu also?
<nessita> dobey: right. But if you see http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/854021/, lines 39, you will see only the  fix-939173 is being applied, and debian/patches/series has this inside:
<nessita>       1 fix-938626.patch
<nessita>       2 fix-939173.patch
<nessita> (the 1 and 2 are line numbers, not file content)
<davidcalle> Chipaca, good question, it's a standard lense/scope dependency, I will check with the libunity dev.
<Chipaca> k
<davidcalle> But, yeah, I'm adding glib and soup.
<nessita> dobey: hum, no, I read that wrong, apparently... both patches are being applied
<nessita> ralsina: if you have another slot, no rush: https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntu-sso-client/no-more-no/+merge/94368
<ralsina> nessita: got it
<dobey> nessita: right the -b argument to dpkg-source seems to be your branch nick :)
<dobey> or at least, the argument after -b
<nessita> dobey: yes :-)
<dobey> i don't think -b takes any additional args itself
<ralsina> dobey, nessita,mandel, alecu,briancurtin, gatox: can we move the team call 1hour later so I don't have my kid asing me to play "Power Ranger Training Mission"?
<ralsina> and sorry about that, complicated week, I sent an email ;-)
<davidcalle> Chipaca, by the way, if you are using trunk, you should replace /usr/share/unity/lenses/video/video-remote.scope and /usr/share/dbus-1/services/unity-scope-video-remote.service by the ones in the remote videos branch
<nessita> ralsina: you mean from 12 ART to 13 ART?
<ralsina> nessita: yes
<nessita> ralsina: I think is ok for .ar crowd (and I would guess .us crowd), but may be too late for mandel?
<ralsina> it's 5PM for mandel
<gatox> ralsina, fine by me
<dobey> ralsina: it's ok as long as it's short :)
<briancurtin3> ralsina: fine to me as well
<ralsina> dobey: 30 minutes max
<Chipaca> davidcalle: i noticed
<Chipaca> davidcalle: things stopped working :)
<davidcalle> :)
<dobey> ok
<dobey> sigh; python is teh evil
<nessita> dobey: so, one more question :-). After running bzr bd, I don't get a sources.changes but a ubuntu-sso-client_2.99.5-0ubuntu2_amd64.changes. DO I have to run bzr bd -S so I get the source.changes to upload?
<dobey> nessita: ah yes; bd without args does binary builds; i do "bzr bd -S -- -sa -k'myemail'" to build the source
<nessita> dobey: is the -k option necessary?
<dobey> nessita: probably not if your key gets picked properly
<nessita> ack
<dobey> sigh; gettext.install() breaks lint
<dobey> because _ becomes a magic builtin :-/
<nessita> dobey: ah, yes, you need to add a disable there
<dobey> not with pyflakes
<dobey> actually, instead of a bunch of disables, "if '_' not in __builtins__: _ = gettext.gettext" works much better :)
<dobey> works with pyflakes, and should also work with pylint
<dobey> and it doesn't break the translating
<davidcalle> Chipaca, I've tweaked a bit your recommendations fix. It was showing recommendations when "My Movies" was the only selected filter.
<Chipaca> davidcalle: picky, picky :)
<Chipaca> good job
<nessita> mandel: did you tweak the string bug report to move forward with the string freeze exception?
<mandel> nessita, what do you mean?
<mandel> ralsina, sounds good to me, 5 om is not too late :)
<nessita> mandel: yesterday we talked about the latest bug you report about needing to change some strings in the proxy dialog
<dobey> i have a feeling i'm going to have to hack on rhythmbox quite a bit next week
<mandel> nessita, yes, I'm going to talk now with josh to coordinate all the work that needs to be done, which inclides updating that bug report
<dobey> and the unity integration bits
<nessita> mandel: ack, do not forget since the sooner the better
<mandel> nessita, I have nothing else to do this afternoon but to organize all those exceptions to land next tuesday
<dobey> oh, and nautilus
<nessita> gatox: do you have a branch to attach to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-sso-client/+bug/934519 ?
<gatox> nessita, not yet, i'm having problems with the second part of the branch.... working on that right now
<nessita> gatox: ack
<nessita> mandel: please also note that this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-sso-client/+bug/933729 needs the "UIF exception" treatment (better description, more details, UIFe keyrword and subscribers, etc)
<alecu> hey team! meeting?
<mandel> alecu, in an hour
<mandel> nessita, talking with josh about the details and will be added every single needed detail to the bugs + adding a proxy-freeze-exception tag
<alecu> mandel, oh, I see.
<gatox> ahhhhhh why??!! PySide has this constants and PyQt not!
<davidcalle> Chipaca, I'm about to add a change that will trigger an update of the lens search when it's opened. Currently you need to search to update the Recently Viewed cat. Do you want me to avoid triggering a server call each time the lens is opened?
<Chipaca> davidcalle: you mean the empty call?
<Chipaca> davidcalle: I'll do that work (avoiding extra server calls) when doing the "refresh sources" bit
<Chipaca> davidcalle: otherwise, tell me more :)
<davidcalle> Yes. Currently, we only have the recommendations updated at startup and when the search or a filter is changed.
<davidcalle> I'm about to push something that will update each time the lens is opened (which is needed to always see an up to date recently viewed cat when we open the lens)
<davidcalle> Do you want me to avoid doing this on the remote scope?
<davidcalle> And do the recommendations updates your way?
<davidcalle> update = reload the results
<davidcalle> CHipaca ^
 * gatox lunch
<Chipaca> davidcalle: I don't have enough info/mental state to answer meaningfully i'm afraid
<Chipaca> davidcalle: do whatever is faster for you, then show me the code
<Chipaca> davidcalle: I don't have enough info/mental state to answer meaningfully i'm afraid
<Chipaca> davidcalle: do whatever is faster for you, then show me the code
<davidcalle> Chipaca, sorry, violent session crash.
<davidcalle> Chipaca, pushing it when I recover everything.
<davidcalle> Chipaca, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-lens-videos/unity-lens-videos/trunk/revision/50
<Chipaca> davidcalle: that's great. So you change the filters, and the search redoes itself?
<Chipaca> ah, no *active*
<Chipaca> fitlers already happens
<davidcalle> Chipaca, that bit was already happening.
<Chipaca> davidcalle: go for it
<davidcalle> Active is opening the lens.
<Chipaca> my brain is lagging a bit
<Chipaca> good thing i'm off to a meeting
<davidcalle> No problem. :)
<davidcalle> I just wanted to know if you were fine with the remote scope doing the same thing : asking recommendations each time the lens is opened.
<davidcalle> Chipaca, ^
<Chipaca> davidcalle: that's fine
<davidcalle> Ok
<Chipaca> davidcalle: i'll be adding a bit of caching to that, so it doesn't hit the network every time (although the images will probably still be fetched -- dunno of an easy way to fix that)
<davidcalle> Ok
<gatox> oops.... meeting.....
 * gatox delay lunch
<dobey> hrmm
 * nessita will quickly get a snack
<dobey> i wonder if gatox's branch is what caused bug #939591
<ralsina> gatox: if it is, errol flynn is mad at you
<nessita> dobey: what branch?
<gatox> mmmm do you mean network-detect? i don't see why
<nessita> dobey: I don't think so.... I IRL tested it
<dobey> yes
<nessita> dobey: have the syncdaemon.log for that report?
<nessita> dobey: see https://launchpadlibrarian.net/93983668/UbuntuOneSyncdaemonExceptionsLog.txt
<dobey> nessita: ask aquarius
<mandel> alecu, why there isn't any gambling in africa?
<nessita> dobey: some dbus service is not strating (perhaps ubuntuone-login)
<dobey> hmm
<aquarius> nessita, happy to provide any logs you ask for; just tell me where to get them
<mandel> alecu, because there are too many cheetahs
<dobey> nessita: oh, maybe it's because of the qt bug you're fixing then?
<mandel> hehehe
<alecu> mandel, no, no, no! I made a similar joke 7 years ago in a short story!
<nessita> dobey: I don't think so... the bug report says 2.99.4-0ubuntu2
<mandel> alecu, hehehe
<dobey> aquarius: do you have a file for ubuntu-sso-login in /var/crash ?
<dobey> nessita: that's the client
<nessita> dobey: I mean, 2.99.4-0ubuntu2 means gatox's branch is not there
<dobey> nessita: not sso
<mandel> alecu, I think you more or less 7 years older :P
<alecu> mandel, lol
<dobey> nessita: right; i just realized that i haven't released it yet :P
<ralsina> briancurtin3,dobey: mumble?
<dobey> nessita: so probably the qt issue in sso-login?
<aquarius> dobey, I do. Should I be attaching it to the sd-not-starting bug?
<nessita> dobey: perhaps. Fix is already released and uploaded.
<alecu> mandel, it was called... "el guepardo, el ñandú, el ornitorrinco y el trilobite"
<alecu> mandel, I should find it :-P
<briancurtin3> ah, logging in
<nessita> aquarius: can you please first show the output of:
<dobey> aquarius: no. it just means your bug is probably a dup and you flied a bug for the sysmptom, not the cause :)
<nessita> aquarius: apt-cache policy python-qt4*
<aquarius> nessita, http://paste.ubuntu.com/854159/
<nessita> aquarius: confirmed is bug #939173, and should get fixed by updating ubuntu-sso-client to 2.99.5-ubuntu2
<aquarius> nessita, ok, cool, thanks :)
<nessita> aquarius: just FYI https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+source/ubuntu-sso-client/2.99.5-0ubuntu2
<alecu> mandel, found it: https://docs.google.com/document/d/179BVPGmyiDR9pewUlHle8rmiC9csJRXnsWjoCEiMAVU/edit
<alecu> nessita, joshuahoover: these are the three bugs I'll need FFE for: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bugs?field.tag=u1-proxy
<alecu> I'm currently working on bug #929207
<joshuahoover> alecu: thanks
<dobey> finally; new client building in pbuilder at the moment and will upload after
<dobey> lunch and errands, bbiab
<ralsina> I am getting syncdaemon as "with user not network" (I don't use NM) is that the same thing that has been reported today?
<Chipaca> davidcalle: ping
<davidcalle> Chipaca, pong
<Chipaca> davidcalle: hi. Just wanted to check with you before going home, about the release of today's changes to the lens to ubuntu
<Chipaca> davidcalle: in particular the ones that are UI or string changes
<Chipaca> davidcalle: (because of UI freeze, we'll need UIFe's if we don't ship them today)
<davidcalle> UI changes have landed this morning.
<davidcalle> String changes, I mean.
<davidcalle> Chipaca, UI changes... there is the recommendations. But is this really a UI change?
<Chipaca> not really, no
<davidcalle> So we are good :)
<davidcalle> I don't think I will be able to release all the new bug fixes until Monday. I'm off to London tomorrow and for the week-end.
<nessita> ralsina: has not been reported, and we depend on NM...
<nessita> ralsina: can be seen as a regression, I know, but we replaces the SD network management by the SSO network detection code
<nessita> ralsina: we need to consider making the sso network detection assume net connection when NM is not there (not sure what is doing now)
<ralsina> nessita: yes,that is what we had before, so it is a regression
<ralsina> nessita: want me to file? I may even be able to take a look
<ralsina> nessita: and there doesn't seem to be a NM dependency (I don't have it installed)
<nessita> ralsina: yes please file a bug
<nessita> ralsina: under ussoc, should not be complicated
<nessita> but certainly qualifies as a bug
<nessita> (I mean it does not require a FFe)
<ralsina> yep, no exception for this, is mstly one if :-)
<davidcalle> Chipaca, is that fine with you?
<davidcalle> Chipaca, hmm, I need to go, I'm back in half an hour or so.
<ralsina> nessita: the fix seems to be to change this http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/854322/ to pass ONLINE instead of UNKNOWN when NM is not installed. Agree?
<nessita> ralsina: well... that change is risky, no?
<ralsina> nessita: if NM is not installed, we can't assume there is no network, because then u1 will just not work
<nessita> ralsina: ah, wait, you mean to change only the first UNKNOWN from the first guard?
<nessita> not both, right?
<ralsina> nessita: I would still return UNKNOWN in the second case
<ralsina> right
<nessita> that makes sense, yes
<ralsina> ok, proposing after I do the tests and all that
<nessita> ralsina: great!
<mterry> I'm currently using ubuntuone-couch for its convenience library for OAuth signing (auth.py).  Is there a better-maintained version?  auth.py breaks every now and then (and has broken again in precise)
 * nessita -> lunch
<ralsina> gatox: review please? https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntu-sso-client/fix-939703/+merge/94435
<gatox> ralsina, on it
<dobey> mterry: broken how? and i guess you could just get the token and secret, and use python-oauth to sign a url
<ralsina> dobey: you too, when you have a minute, tiny review please? https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntu-sso-client/fix-939703/+merge/94435
<mterry> dobey, broken like so: http://paste.ubuntu.com/854362/  (it's using the deprecated _sync function and it broke somehow)
<mterry> dobey, the oauth-wranging is a tad bit of work.  It would be nice if auth.py was given a more prominent role for 3rd parties
<dobey> mterry: ah, i think that might be because of a bug in ubuntu-sso-client 2.99.5, which nessita uploaded a fix for earlier today. the -0ubuntu2 should fix it
<mterry> Ah, I have ubuntu1.  Cool!
 * nessita is back from lunch
<dobey> mterry: yeah, we probably want to add a similar function in ubuntu-sso-client somewhere. but it's past feature freeze now, and we weren't really doing much to couch/u1db related bits this cycle
<nessita> mterry: heya, let me know if you're still having issues
<nessita> dobey: I'm amazed by the amount of people having installed python-qt4 but no python-qt4-dbus
<nessita> (which is what triggers that bug in ussoc)
<nessita> dobey: did you upload the -installer fixed for the unicode error? I'm still getting it with 2.99.5-0ubuntu1
<dobey> nessita: yes. why are you amazed that people don't have python-qt4-dbus?
<nessita> dobey: amazed that they have python-qt4 and not the other qt4 package
<dobey> nessita: why? python-qt4 doesn't depend on it, and all qt apps don't require dbus. *shrug*
<nessita> but... is dbus!
<nessita> :-)
<dobey> nessita: anyway yes 0ubuntu2 fixes it
<gatox> ralsina, +1
<ralsina> gatox: thanks!
<ralsina> nessita:  some people use python-dbus with qt
<nessita> ralsina: how?
<ralsina> nessita: instead of python-qt4-debus
<dobey> ralsina: the qt main loop integration is in python-qt4-dbus
<nessita> ralsina: I don't think python-dbus is enough, you can't init the dbusqtmainloop without the qt4-dbus
<ralsina> nessita:then I may be misremembering
<dobey> nessita: well, you could use it synchronously only, or use the glib main loop instead
<ralsina> I think sync is the answer
 * ralsina could go look at old code, but there's no point, really
<nessita> dobey: installer updated, got a crash in aptd while finishing the installation :-/
 * nessita hit https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/aptdaemon/+bug/926340
<dobey> oh fun
<nessita> or not :-)
<dobey> ?
<ralsina> hey gatox, want to fix a bug in aptd? ;-) See above ^
<dobey> nessita: you didn't hit it?
<nessita> dobey: I did, is not fun :-P
<gatox> ralsina, jejeje
<ralsina> nessita: this is with te ñandú user?
<dobey> i wonder why all these are happening now
<nessita> ralsina: this is a clean French Precise VM
<nessita> 'foobar' username, so nothing weird there
<dobey> well at least we know how to fix it
<ralsina> nessita: well, 0xc3 is á
<nessita> dobey: right, I was branching to see if adding the fix is trivial
<dobey> should be
<dobey> or maybe not
<nessita> dobey: uh they use ngettext
<dobey> nessita: it should be ok. we can write a simple test case to try first if you want
<nessita> nessita@dali:~/canonical/aptdaemon/fix-926340$ grep gettext * | wc -l
<nessita> 154
<nessita> they have translation all over the place! :-)
<ralsina> yikes, some people don't believe in having centralized constants
<alecu> "<ralsina> well, 0xc3 is á" <- in *what* encoding? :-)
<dobey> nessita: they have all their files in the toplevel directory? or your shell is expanding * for all subdirs too?
<ralsina> alecu: in "the usual suspects" ;-)
<ralsina> alecu: both utf-8 and iso-8859-1
<nessita> dobey: yeah, my greap is magical
<ralsina> alecu: IIRC
<nessita> dobey: nessita@dali:~/canonical/aptdaemon/fix-926340$ alias grep
<nessita> alias grep='grep --color=auto -r -n'
<dobey> ah
<alecu> ralsina, not in utf-8, for sure.
<nessita> I will not fix this today, not before finishing my 2 UIFe
<ralsina> alecu: right, so in iso8859-1
<nessita> it was worth trying though :-)
<ralsina> alecu: in "traditional extended ascii" ;-)
<ralsina> alecu: amazingly, á in utf8 *is* \xc3. Ok, \xc3\xa1 but still!
<alecu> ralsina, in latin-1 it's "e1", in utf-8 it's "c3 a1"
<ralsina> alecu: ok, so \xc3 is "a bunch of diferent stuff in utf-8". My mistake!
<dobey> Ã
<dobey> 쎡
<dobey> interesting
<dobey> anyway
<dobey> so
<dobey> nessita: in the control panel, do we have platform-dependent access to the window in the qt code?
<nessita> dobey: not that I know of. We access it thru Qt
<dobey> wow. launcher on second screen is broken
<dobey> nessita: right; but i'm guessing the fix for the 2 icons issue, requires calling something that doesn't work on windows. though maybe the API is there and it's a non-op?
<nessita> dobey: perhaps... I advice asking ralsina all the Qt-magicness
 * ralsina raises his hand
<alecu> damn you, irc
<ralsina> what's the "2 icon issue?"
<alecu> ralsina, (repost) \xc3 in utf-8 is byte that says "more bits coming for this character in the next byte"
<alecu> ralsina, (repost) anyway, my point was about abolishing generalizations like "XX is 'random char'", and replacing them with "is random char in a given encoding"
<alecu> ralsina, nessita: (repost) btw: I'll be working tomorrow
<dobey> ralsina: do you know if set_wmclass() on a QtWindow just gets ignored on winodws, or is there such an API?
<ralsina> alecu: agreed. Will say 4 rosarys tonight before bed :-)
<ralsina> dobey: let me dig a little bit and get back to you
<dobey> ralsina: what package is the qt designer tool thingy in?
<nessita> dobey: designer-qt4?
<ralsina> dobey: qt4-designer
<dobey> thanks
<nessita> dobey: ralsina is right, but the binary is called designer-qt4 (???)
<ralsina> nessita: and also designer if you don't have qt3-designer installed
<briancurtin> mandel (or anyone, really) - in reviewing https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-sso-client/webclient-use-dialog/+merge/94416 i want to test it, but there's a prerequisite branch. being a bzr/launchpad noob, what do i need to do?
<ralsina> dobey: Qt doesn't expose WM_CLASS, so you may have to do it via xlib
<dobey> i hate qt.
<ralsina> dobey: however, it seems to be set to whatever the application name is
<dobey> right
<dobey> hrmm
<ralsina> dobey: so maybe a call to QApplication.setApplicationName may do the trick
<ralsina> dobey: no, it doesn't do that. Let me dig a bit further
<boardinary> Are there any plans to create a portable edition of ubuntuone for thumbdrives?
<dobey> bah unity went boom and all my windows got moved to the first workspace, and ctrl+alt+arrow isn't working now :(
<ralsina> dobey: easy to fix! instead of passing [] as argv to QApplication, pass ["appname"]
<dobey> boardinary: no. you can access the web interface in that case. a thumbdrive edition wouldn't really be in line with what the service is
<dobey> ralsina: i'll try that after i uncluster my windows
<boardinary> dobey, would work great for keepass but thanks for the answer
<ralsina> boardinary: if you want to try hacking it, the windows version is pretty close to working portably
<ralsina> boardinary: for the ubuntu version it would be considerably more work
<boardinary> ralsina, Yeah im only interested in getting the windows one to work portably for public computer use
<ralsina> boardinary: ok, the main problem is that it can only sync folders inside the user's profile
<boardinary> boardinary, Is there an easy way to perhaps automatically sync the keepass database file with one on my computer in ubuntu whenever I plug the thumbdrive in?  This would work almost as well as an ubuntu one portable app
<ralsina> boardinary: the software itself is fairly self-contained in c:\program files\ubuntuone
<dobey> ralsina: neat
<ralsina> dobey: assuming it worked/
<boardinary> ralsina, What do you mean by folders only in the profile
<dobey> ralsina: seems to
<ralsina> boardinary: that ubuntu one will not sync stuff outside c:\users\you
<ralsina> boardinary: or wherever windows thinks you live
<boardinary> ralsina, I still don't quite understand because I dont use windows ubuntuone  As of right now in ubuntu I share all sorts of folders within my home directory
<ralsina> boardinary: ok, profile in windows is the same as homein ubuntu
<boardinary> ralsina, so would I need to make a folder on the root of the thumbdrive named /users/you?
<ralsina> briancurtin: isn't all((self.proxy_username, self.self.proxy_password)) different from manuel's code in the case of ("", "")?
<boardinary> if I installed it on the thumbdrive
<dobey> boardinary: that's not how it works. you'd need to boot and run windows off the thumb drive, and have the user in windows have their profile on that drive
<ralsina> boardinary: no, ubuntu one will work from the thumbdrive, but it will sync the data into the use'rs home
<ralsina> boardinary: wherever that home is
<briancurtin> ralsina: all(("", "")) is False - it does bool(val) on every val
<boardinary> ralsina, ah ok so it wouldnt quite work for syncing a file on the thumbdrive itself then
<dobey> C-A-arrow being broken is *really* annoying :(
<ralsina> briancurtin: yes, but if "" is not None and "" is not None is True :-)
<ralsina> briancurtin: what I say, (badly) is that your alternative code works differenty if either value is ""
<briancurtin> ralsina: ooh, yeah
<briancurtin> ralsina: should "" and "" be acceptable though?
<ralsina> briancurtin: I suppose there may be a proxy that takes username and no password or empty passwor
<ralsina> d
<briancurtin> ah, well if thats true then yep, my suggestion is wrong
<ralsina> briancurtin: OTOH, I don't know if we even support that, or if such a thing can happen. But just in case.
<briancurtin> i'm commenting to clear up what i wrote and how its different than mandel's original lines
<dobey> hrmm, i should get this fix in the beta too if i can
<dobey> ralsina: approved your nm online branch btw
<ralsina> dobey: thanks!
<dobey> ralsina: and just proposed https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-control-panel/fix-wmclass/+merge/94442
<ralsina> dobey: looking
<joshuahoover> ralsina, nessita: ignore me if you two have already discussed this, but pitti has concerns about ubuntu-sso-client going to qt...see his comment on bug #933576
<nessita> joshuahoover: will reply with a clarification for everyone
<ralsina> nessita: yes, please, thanks
<joshuahoover> nessita: thank you
<dobey> i like how verizon tells me fios internet isn't available for my address, on their web site, that i'm obviously looking at on fios internets.
<nessita> joshuahoover, ralsina: replied at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-sso-client/+bug/933576/comments/8
<joshuahoover> nessita: excellent! thank you!
<ralsina> dobey: global approve on the WM_CLASS branch
<dobey> thanks
<dobey> now to reset X. brb
<alecu> kindertime!
<dobey> sigh
<joshuahoover> nessita: will bug #853060 be fixed with a new release next week?
<dobey> shift+super+arrows? sigh
<nessita> joshuahoover: hum, that's the first time I see that bug, and is odd since I read every single bug in the email queue
<nessita> dobey: did you have that bug in your radar? ^
<joshuahoover> nessita: i ran into it when i tested a new install of precise on a vm and went to setup u1
<dobey> which bug?
<joshuahoover> dobey: #853060
<nessita> dobey: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntuone-installer/+bug/853060
<dobey> oh
<dobey> how about today then
<joshuahoover> :)
<nessita> dobey: so, the bug is on maverick, but joshuahoover hit that today... what's wrong? (I see that ubuntuone-control-panel-gtk is trying to be spwanned, but you already changed that)
<dobey> oh wait
<dobey> nessita: well, the original bug was oneiric
<joshuahoover>  dobey, nessita: yeah, it's strange...that's the bug i was immediately taken to once it happened to me on p
<nessita> joshuahoover: what ubuntuone-installer version do you have in that vm?
<nessita> joshuahoover: ie the output of apt-cache policy ubuntuone-installer
<dobey> joshuahoover: eh? file a new bug please
<joshuahoover> nessita:  2.99.5-0ubuntu2
<nessita> oh hum
<joshuahoover> dobey: k
<dobey> there's no way it was launching -gtk with that version
<nessita> I don't understand how that's hapepning
<dobey> nessita: it's not. it's a "similar" bug, and instead of filing a new bug, people comment on it instead :(
<dobey> nessita: which is totally unhelpful
<nessita> dobey: is not happening, you say? like we're hitting another bug but with the same pattern?
<dobey> nessita: right
<nessita> ugh
<dobey> i have nightlies and i get a similar error
<dobey> but it's complaining about -qt missing
<dobey> (i uninstalled it)
<dobey> it seems aptdaemon broke the installer somehow
<dobey> :(
<dobey> so
<dobey> meh
<dobey> nessita: btw, you're not doing anything to cp in ubuntu right now are you?
<nessita> dobey: you mean uploading something else today?
<nessita> dobey: if so, no, but I'm happy to upload your patch for the uniqueapp
<nessita> (if you need me to)
<dobey> nessita: nah, i am uploading it. just wanted to make sure you were done :)
<nessita> ack
<ralsina> If anyone needs a review now is a good time to ask
<gatox> ralsina, ok :P https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-sso-client/uife-padding/+merge/94450
<gatox> eod here! see you tomorrow....
<gatox> nessita, i'll review your branch tomorrow, or send me an email
<dobey> joshuahoover: i think we can probably get that fixed today/tomorrow. will need to poke release team for approval, but it's a regression and an annoying one, so should be easy to get approved
<nessita> gatox: yes!
<joshuahoover> dobey: cool, here's the bug i filed: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntuone-installer/+bug/939797
<dobey> thanks
<dobey> joshuahoover: does it crash, or just hang?
<joshuahoover> dobey: hangs...let me clarify that in the bug :)
<ralsina> gatox: pretty! +1
<gatox> ralsina, :D
<ralsina> gatox: is that the solution that came to you in a dream?
<ralsina> gatox: you have BORING dreams, man
<joshuahoover> dobey: k, i fixed that
<gatox> ralsina, indeed
<gatox> jejeje
<gatox> ralsina, but was another solutoin.....
<gatox> ralsina, but with another limitation that we'll be able to fix soon to improve the handling of sizes
<ralsina> gatox: cool
<gatox> ralsina, talking about boring dreams: http://www.diegosarmentero.com/2008/12/triste-pero-real.html
<gatox> :P
<dobey> joshuahoover: cheers
<ralsina> gatox: I once dreamed I rebooted my cat and installed another OS in it. (really)
<gatox> ralsina, jejejejejeej EPIC
<ralsina> gatox: my shrink disapproved
<gatox> :P
<dobey> ralsina: did you tell him the cat was a cylon?
<ralsina> dobey: actually, it wouldalsina  make more sense in context, but it's complicated on IRC
<ralsina> "it would make"
<dobey> nessita: ok; cp uploaded, and just in time :)
<ralsina> dobey: 5 minutes to spare!
<nessita> dobey: nice!
<dobey> just under 4 minutes left now
<nessita> dobey: did you sweat a bit?
<nessita> ;-)
<nessita> that's all the exercise for this week (?)
<dobey> nessita: heh
<nessita> :-)
<nessita> ralsina: how do I tell a qt wizard not to show a Back button on a given  page, on a given scenario?
<ralsina> nessita: let me give you the link
<ralsina> nessita: http://developer.qt.nokia.com/doc/qt-4.8/qwizard.html#setButtonLayout
<nessita> ralsina: thanks
<ralsina> nessita: there are a ton of examples in windows-installer
<nessita> ralsina: there "was"
<nessita> ralsina: honestly, I did not like what I saw there, so I was looking for a 'better' solution :-P
<ralsina> nessita: ok, the alternative is that the page can be a "commitPage" in which case back is disabled
<ralsina> or rather, the NEXT page has back disabled
<nessita> ralsina: will research, tahnks
<ralsina> nessita: http://doc.qt.nokia.com/4.7-snapshot/qwizardpage.html#setCommitPage
<nessita> ralsina: this is the first page of the wizard... is odd that has the Back button in it
<ralsina> nessita: if it has one, there is something wrong, maybe the order in which they were added
<nessita> ralsina: I'll ask tomorrow then, showing you the branch
<ralsina> nessita: http://developer.qt.nokia.com/doc/qt-4.8/qwizard.html#WizardOption-enum
<ralsina> There is an option called "QWizard::NoBackButtonOnStartPage" :-)
<nessita> aaahhhh
<nessita> perhaps is that :-)
<ralsina> nessita: probably ;-)
<nessita> ralsina: yes! that worked :-D
<nessita> yay!
<ralsina> Ok, time to EOD for me. Will probably take a look late, so feel free to ask for stuff :-)
<nessita> ralsina: me! a review!
<nessita> ralsina: shall I email that?
<dobey> oi
<dobey> nearly got the u1ms:// thing working right again
<nessita> ralsina, gatox: review request sent
<gatox> nessita, ack
<dobey> but i think some recent change in sso might have broken libu1
<nessita> dobey: such as? have a trace?
<nessita> lies! :-)
<dobey> sorry
<dobey> nessita: i get an error dialog about org.freedesktop.secrets not having some interface
<nessita> dobey: hum.... which interface is missing?
<dobey> i'll have to reproduce the error again to see
<dobey> Error while getting credentials:
<dobey> The '/org/freedesktop/secrets/collection/login/257' object does not exist
<nessita> dobey: did you try turning off and on again? that sounds odd
<dobey> wtf
<dobey> weird
<dobey> apparently my token was half there and half not
<nessita> eh?
<dobey> somehow my login for u1 apparently got partially deleted
<dobey> so i guess when asking keyring it said "here it is" and gave an id, which didn't exist
<dobey> logging back in with control panel, seems to have made the issue go away
<dobey> so i guess my branch for the plug-in works
<dobey> ugh, and my rhythmbox is hanging in a weird way now
<dobey> oh weird
<dobey> what the heck!
<dobey> my ubuntu one token is gone again in seahorse!
<dobey> how is that even possible!
<dobey> grrrrrrr
<dobey> what is killing my token
<dobey> meh, not fun
<nessita> dobey: controlpanel will remove your token if when trying to do a REST api gets an unauthorized
<dobey> nessita: as does the music store widget
<dobey> nessita: but it seems to only be happening in the music store; which is quite odd
<nessita> indeed odd
<dobey> yep. it seems to be the music store doing it, but only when rhythmbox is passed the URL on startup, and there is some blockage to starting up
<dobey> so my branch does work, but i don't want to land it, if something wonky like this is happening :(
<dobey> ah well. will figure it out tomorrow i hope
<dobey> later all
<nessita> ok, I'm finally EODing
<davidcalle> Chipaca, ping
 * nessita -> eod!
#ubuntuone 2012-02-24
<JamesTait> Happy Fix It Friday everyone! :D
<davidcalle> mandel, ping
<mandel> davidcalle, pong!
<davidcalle> mandel, hi. I have a Soup question you might be able to answer. When I need to set a timeout if the server takes time to answer, do I use timeout or idle_timeout?
<mandel> davidcalle, so, idle_timeout is how long you want to keep the connection alive with the server without doing a thing, while timeout is the timeout you will have for the blocking IO
<mandel> davidcalle, in your case you should use timeout
<davidcalle> mandel, thanks, I wasn't sure about the difference between the two. :)
<mandel> davidcalle, yeah, the names are confusing, idle_timeout is for long living connections, some apps need those.. which is a pita with proxy because some are configured not to let you have one
<davidcalle> mandel, I see
<gatox_> good morrning!
<Chipaca> gatox: hola!
<gatox> Chipaca, buenas
<mandel> gatox, morning!
<gatox> mandel, hi there!
<gatox> mandel, congratulations about the proxy support! :P i forgot to tell you that
<mandel> gatox, well, is just control panel, we have to do some serious work about auth proxies for sd, but we are getting there :)
<mandel> gatox, and I'm really please that we are doing it on time hehe
<gatox> mainerror, you have to start somewhere :P
<mandel> gatox, autocomplete hehe
<mandel> gatox, stop using ninja as your irc client ;)
<gatox> OMG!! AGAIN!
<gatox> mandel, jejejeje nono, i use xchat..... but i'm lazy and i tend to type only the first 2 chars of the name
<mandel> gatox,  :)
<rye> duanedesign, published the fixed maverick->lucid version to  https://launchpad.net/~rye/+archive/ubuntuone-support
<mandel> wtf!! unity just decided to log off
<gatox> mandel, maybe it saw you tired :P
<mandel> gatox, hehe I don't think we are at that point yet
<gatox> mandel, jeje
<mandel> ok, restarting system..
<duanedesign> you rock rte
<duanedesign> rye*
<rye> duanedesign, well, now I will wait for dobey to see whether it can be integrated. The thing is if it is reverted, then the nautilus will hang for 2 minutes on startup, this cannot be fixed easily, If it stays, nautilus does not hang but sd does not work if the amount of files is big
<nessita> buen día!
<gatox> nessita, hi
<gatox> nessita, finishing with your review
<nessita> gatox: how is it looking?
<nessita> (besides long :-/)
<gatox> nessita, fine..... i only found one thing that i would suggest to change..... do you want me to tell you here or put it as need fixing?
<nessita> gatox: tell me, I may start working on that
<gatox> nessita, - In setup_account_page.py you are calling self._set_line_edits_validations() inside the initializePage method, and the function "_set_line_edits_validations()" has 2 connect operations inside, that lines (the connect ones) should be moved to _connect_ui, initializePage is called every time the wizard need to show that page, and i would recommend to not make the connects there.
<nessita> gatox: looking!
<nessita> (it I moved that initializePage, it was not my intention)
<gatox> nessita, it or if?
<nessita> if :-)
<gatox> nessita, ahhhh yes.... that's the only thing i found
<nessita> gatox: I'm looking at my diff (with meld :-P) and self._set_line_edits_validations() was added to def _set_translated_strings(self):
<gatox> nessita, i used meld too! :P
<gatox> nessita, ahhhh you are right..... too many colors confuse me
<nessita> gatox: congrats! :-D let me show you a screenshot
<nessita> ah, you saw it already?
<gatox> nessita, yes
<gatox> nessita, either way....... it's not a problem of your branch because it was like this before, but i think that would be better to do all the connects, in _connect_ui
<nessita> gatox: when doing that code, I wasn't sure if
<nessita>         self._set_line_edits_validations()
<nessita>         self._register_fields()
<nessita> should go into _set_translated_strings or _connect_ui
<nessita> gatox: I even would like to get rid of those 2 functions, and have a single _setup_page
<nessita> gatox: that would be called from the setup_page in SSOWizardPage
<nessita> gatox: but if I do that, branch will grow up :-/
<gatox> nessita, yes... i'm not sure about putting everythingg together..... it's easy to read if you can identify clearly the scope of each function
<gatox> some classes has little code in there, but for example setup_account has a couple of lines
<nessita> gatox: yes, that also... anyways, another thing I was in doubt was that
<nessita>         title_page = TITLE_STYLE % TITLE.format(app_name=self.app_name)
<nessita>         self.setTitle(title_page)
<nessita>         self.setSubTitle(self.help_text)
<nessita> should not be called in initializePage... what do you think?
<gatox> nessita, mmmm if exist the chance that someone is going to do: setup_accont.app_name = "something else"; move_to_setup_account
<gatox> yes
<gatox> if not..... it's not necessary
<gatox> i  mean
<nessita> the app_name should never ever change :-) but I will not change that in this branch
<gatox> if that text could change during the execution of the same application, and we need that to be refresh just in case every time that page is shown, yes.....  but in any other case, i would leave that in the __init__ or any inialization method and execute it only once
<gatox> that's my opinionn
<nessita> I understand
<nessita> gatox: another thign I just see and is very wrong (and is causing a bug assigned to High to you) is this:
<nessita>         self.set_up_button.clicked.connect(self.overlay.show)
<nessita>         self.set_up_button.clicked.connect(self.set_next_validation)
<nessita> inside initializePage
<gatox> nessita, yes, that is not going to connect several times the same signal..... but i prefer to avoid that anyway
<nessita> gatox: but it also wrong that both self.overlay.show and self.set_next_validation are connected to self.set_up_button.clicked
<nessita> only the first one should
<nessita> and on_user_registered should do self.set_next_validation
<gatox> nessita, ahhhh.... i understand
<nessita> gatox: that's causing bug #934502
<nessita> gatox: there is no need to do all the setup for the self.set_up_button there, right? that could be done in _connect_ui, no?
<gatox> nessita, yes
<nessita> ack, thanks!
<gatox> nessita, review please https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-sso-client/uife-padding/+merge/94450
<mandel> I think we should switch to php.. https://bugs.php.net/bug.php?id=61095
<nessita> gatox: yes!
<nessita> mandel: hola! I started doing reviews for you last night... added a comment to the first one
<mandel> nessita, sweet, let me take a look
<nessita> mandel: is trivial, I must confess I saw that and stopped (it was very late here, will continue now)
<mandel> nessita, no worries, I'm happy you saw that and wrote the comment :)
<mandel> nessita, I hate to leave #HACK comments around..
<nessita> ralsina: got my email for the review?
<alecu> hello!
<nessita> hola alecu
<nessita> mandel: ping
<mandel> nessita, pong
<nessita> mandel: can you please mark all the strings in https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-sso-client/ssl-dialog/+merge/94012 to not be translated? so the  generated method retranslateUi is empty, like in the rest of the uis
<nessita> mandel: after my fix to the strings every method in the _ui.py file has this:
<nessita>      66     def retranslateUi(self, Form):
<mandel> nessita, sure, sorry this was an old branch, let me fix that
<nessita>      67         pass
<nessita> thanks!
<mandel> nessita, quick errands and I'm on that (3 min)
<nessita> mandel: no rush
 * nessita will make some mate
<dobey> neats a preview
<dobey> rye: revert what?
<rye> dobey, UniqueInterface in maverick was added to allow syncdaemon start w/o being noticed by nautilus plugin. When plugin saw syncdaemon on the bus, it started communicated with the latter. In case metadata loading was long, nautilus and desktop was hanging waiting for the response.
<rye> dobey, but it turned out that dbus waits only for 2 minutes for the autostarted app to claim the required bus name and it kills it after that
<dobey> ok
<nessita> mandel: question when you get back
<nessita> are we still ralsinaless?
<dobey> you'll have to ask ralsina
<ralsina> good morning!
<ralsina> You are now ralsinafull
<nessita> ralsina: hola! everything ok?
<nessita> (besides kid-schedule-issues)
<ralsina> nessita: just a lot of kid-related scheduling issues
<ralsina> nessita: but have no more of those starting today :-)
<nessita> nice
<ralsina> nessita: I started the monster review, but I am not finished yet
<nessita> ralsina: hey! is not monster
<nessita> most of that is red@!
<nessita> :-)
<ralsina> nessita: yeah, we are supposed to read the red parts too! ;-)
 * nessita looks at her branch with care and tells to it "you're not a monster"
<ralsina> nessita: mostly trying to understand where everything went
<nessita> ralsina: to a common place. A little info: I removed no code at all (except for the first "choose sign in" screen), all the red went to a common class as a little green. We had a lot of duplication...
<ralsina> nessita: yes, I am checking that it was really all the same code, just in case
<nessita> perfect
<joshuahoover> ralsina: if you can, i'd like you around in #ubuntu-meeting at 16:00 utc ...i'll kick things off and point out the freeze exceptions but if there are specific tech questions that come up it would be good to have you or someone from desktop+ there to help answer :)
<ralsina> joshuahoover: sure!
<ralsina> dobey, nessita, please hang around as well if you can just in case ;-)
<alecu> joshuahoover, I can join too
<joshuahoover> alecu: cool, the more the merrier ;)
<nessita> going
<dobey> ok
<nessita> me
<gatox> me
<alecu> nessita, dobey: after the standup I'd like to ask you both on your input on how to add qt4reactor based tests to u1-client
<alecu> me
<briancurtin> me
<dobey> meh
<nessita> alecu: ack (though my first reaction was "don't, let's have integration tests somewhere else" :-P)
<nessita> ralsina, mandel?
<mandel> me
<mandel> nessita, and back, sorry there was a huge q in the bank,,
<nessita> mandel: ack, after the standup let's talk about your ssl-dialog branch
<nessita> ok, I guess ralsina will join us
<nessita> DONE: weekly call, fixed bug #939173 and uploaded a patch to Ubuntu, proposed branch for ussoc's part of bug #933576
<nessita> TODO: branch to fix u1cp of bug #933576, reviews
<nessita> BLOCKED: nopes
<nessita> NEXT: gatox
<gatox> DONE:
<gatox> Proposed padding and sizes branch for SSO, and apply some refactor to that. Review nessita's branch. Working on Bug #938604.
<gatox> TODO:
<gatox> Finish with Bug #938604.
<gatox> BLOCKED:
<gatox> No
<gatox> alecu, please
<ralsina> me
<mandel> nessita, sure
<gatox> alecu, ?
<alecu> DONE: pipelined tunnel client and server branches, initial cleanup
<alecu> TODO: more cleanup, propose for merge, still bug #929207
<alecu> BLOCKED: need to add qt4reactor based tests to SD
<alecu> NEXT: briancurtin
<briancurtin> DONE: proposed notification branch, started on fixing Windows' read_link
<briancurtin> TODO: read_link, any reviews i can chime in on
<briancurtin> BLOCKED: nada
<briancurtin> NEXT: dobey
<dobey> λ DONE: finished releases, team call, bug #939691, bug #867803
<dobey> λ TODO: finish releases, deal with some twisted upstream stuff
<dobey> λ BLCK: none.
<dobey> mandel
<mandel> DONE: Read about SSL certificates. How do I get the errors from libsoup and qnetwork. Some FF work.
<mandel> TODO: Update ssl cert branch to not translate QDesigner text. Some work in FF and a windows file system notifications issue.
<mandel> BLOCKED: no
<mandel> ralsina, please
<ralsina> DONE: fixed minor network detection bug, team call, read about Mac development, calls, kid-issues TODO: fix a few bugs, misc BLOCKED: no
<dobey> oops
<ralsina> also DONE: gave a bit of a hand in a couple of Qt-related things to dobey and nessita (yay, felt smart for 15 minutes!)
<mandel> ralsina, and 1-1 with manuel :)
<mandel> for the todo I mean :P
<nessita> ralsina: and with nessita
<nessita> :-)
<nessita> any comments anyone?
<ralsina> mandel: and that. And with alecu. and nessita. All of you were in "calls" :-)
<nessita> alecu, mandel: will join mumble to discuss all those stuff in 5 minutes
<gatox> EOM?
<ralsina> EOM!
<dobey> ralsina: when is our 1-1 supposed to be exactly?
<mandel> nessita, , all those stuff means?
<gatox> So, Start of Lunch for me :P
 * gatox lunch
<ralsina> dobey: let me check
 * alecu is at a loss regarding "all those stuff", too. 
<alecu> nessita, ^
<ralsina> dobey: yesterday :-)
 * mandel joins mumble nevertheless 
<dobey> ralsina: right; but i'm pretty sure i didn't agree to the time that the calendar thinks it is
<ralsina> dobey: re-schedule at will
<nessita> mandel: all those stuff == your branch
<dobey> because i don't generally agree to things being that early, especially if they recur weekly :)
<nessita> alecu: all those stuff == the qt4reactor in u1client
<dobey> qt in u1client is going to be a problem.
<ralsina> dobey: ok then, choose any time I am marked as free, and it's yours
<dobey> ralsina: you have free time? surely you jest
<alecu> dobey: I figured that it would be a problem.
<ralsina> dobey: I have time marked as free, it's similar.
<dobey> alecu: a problem in regards to ubuntu i mean. whether or not we run qtreactor based tests isn't really a problem so much
<dobey> but pulling ubuntuone-client off the CD will not be fun
<alecu> dobey: I think we can manage qt as an optional dependency; so if pyqt is not installed then the proxy support is not used.
<mandel> nessita, screen-shots: http://ubuntuone.com/4ryoeN4idT7WvdlkinX7XB http://ubuntuone.com/6AkotJRrh6AAPiWrTls6iQ
<mandel> nessita, that is opened dialog and closed
<alecu> dobey: can you join mumble, please? we are with nessita discussing this.
<nessita> dobey: could you join us in mumble? alecu is explaining why he needs this
<mandel> nessita, branch updated
<mandel> ralsina, 1-1?
<ralsina> mandel: in 15
<mandel> sure
<nessita> ralsina: I'm mumbe, let me know when is my turn :-P
<ralsina> nessita: mandel, then you, so maybe in 30 or so
<nessita> no prob
<mandel> nessita, we are all waiting in mumble for him hahaha
<nessita> gatox: ping, Why you removed the PASSWORD_HELP constant from ubuntu_sso/qt/setup_account_page.py ?
<nessita> ah, was duplicated :-)
<nessita> gatox: unping
<gatox> nessita, ye
<nessita> gatox: well, ping again
<nessita> the one you should remove is the second one
<gatox> nessita, what happend?
<nessita> so the constants get alphabetically ordered
<nessita> I guess.
<nessita> though I'm not sure :-/
<gatox> nessita, i let you choose :P
<nessita> gatox: leave it like that
<gatox> nessita, ok
<nessita> gatox: looks good!
<mainerror> gatox lol mate. :D
<gatox> mainerror, sorry.... really sorry :P
<gatox> hehe
<mainerror> No problem. It is kinda funny. :D
<mandel> gatox, was that for me?
<gatox> mandel, hehe no, it was for the real mainerror
<mandel> ok, 'cause I added an alarm for his nickname in my client just in case hehe
<gatox> hehehehe
<mainerror> rofls
<ralsina> finally: mandel, 1-1
<ralsina> mandel: can't hear you
<mandel> ralsina, weird, I just had a chat with nessita and alecu with no problems..
<mandel> ralsina, I did not understand a word..
<ralsina> argh
<mandel> ralsina, you sound like one of those little robots from doctor who
<ralsina> EXTERMINATE!
<dobey> mandel: dalkes?
<ralsina> nessita: 1-1 when you want
<joshuahoover> dobey: any word on bug #939797 getting in for beta1?
<joshuahoover> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntuone-installer/+bug/939797
<dobey> joshuahoover: not yet. haven't figured it out yet.
<dobey> it's pretty odd
<dobey> might be a bug in aptdaemon even
<joshuahoover> dobey: weird
<dobey> alecu: haha
<dobey> joshuahoover: hopefully i can figure it out today, or monday at latest.
<joshuahoover> dobey: k, thanks
<dobey> gatox: btw, have you seen https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/939869 ?
<gatox> dobey, that is already fixed
<dobey> gatox: i knew you were working on it, and thought you already had a bug for it. which is why i'm pinging you with it :)
<gatox> dobey, ah, but that is control panel
<gatox> nessita, ^
<gatox> that will need styling in the control panel
<nessita> looking
<gatox> now the padding is added to the style of sso
<gatox> if we are going to use the same frame for sso, problem solved
<nessita> gatox: no, we're not...
<gatox> if we are going to take only the wizard from sso and put it in control panel, a styling is needed
<nessita> dobey, gatox: this is the design we have for windows as well.... and we have no task in the roadmap to change this
<gatox> ack
<nessita> gatox: this is related to the "Account info" tab, no sso involved
<gatox> ah ok
<nessita> is the same styling as we had before, nothing changed in that front
<dobey> ah ok
<dobey> i thought you were fixing cp as well
<nessita> I can guess people will complain a lot about different things in that panel... anyways, my plan is to gather all those bugs reports, put together in a documents with screenshots from all platforms, and take to our design team
<dobey> sure. i will complain a lot :)
<nessita> I think we need to review the whole Qt controlpanel design, which is not trivial not quick, so we need to start kicking that process
<nessita> dobey: I don't expect less from you ;-)
<dobey> ok i should get some lunch, and do yet more debugging of aptdaemon afterward :-/
<dobey> bbiab
<nessita> ralsina: can a window set as transient of another x window id in Qt?
<ralsina> nessita: good question. I am weak in answering it though! Give me 1' to check
<nessita> sure!
<ralsina> nessita: looks like no
<nessita> buuuu. But thanks!
<ralsina> nessita: you may haveto set the WM_TRANSIENT_FOR XAtom manually
<ralsina> nessita: ugly hack: xprop -set WM_TRANSIENT_FOR abcdfgh
<ralsina> -id lkjhgf
<ralsina> but yuck
<nessita> yuck indeed
<ralsina> nessita: the Xlib needed to do it is not terribly complicated, and is doable via ctypes
<nessita> ralsina: have an example?
<ralsina> nessita: let me check
<ralsina> nessita: all the examples I see of similar things are done using python-xlib
<lamalex> hi, im trying to save a note in the web interface but the save button doesn't work!
<lamalex> cancel works just fine though
<lamalex> ok it works for editing an old note
<nessita> ralsina, joshuahoover: did online services already happened in the ubuntu-meeting?
<ralsina> nessita: if it did I missed it
<nessita> me too
<nessita> I've been reading lots of boring stuff
<nessita> waiting for our turn :-D
<joshuahoover> nessita: yeah, not sure...seems we got overlooked somehow
<nessita> joshuahoover: would you ping or we're better like that? :-P
<joshuahoover> nessita: i sent out an email with FEs and the bug about u1-installer so there's nothing new there: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-release/2012-February/000876.html
 * joshuahoover needs to remember to copy ubunet on that
<nessita> ok then
<joshuahoover> nessita: i thought they'd REALLY want to chat with us today after we dropped 14 FEs on them the past 2 weeks
<nessita> gatox: I noticed that since you branch landed, the qt sso is not longer centered on the screen
<nessita> joshuahoover: I guess they forgot
<joshuahoover> nessita: or they removed us from the distro ;)
<nessita> gatox: can we do something about that?
<nessita> joshuahoover: ah, yes, that too :-D
<dobey> oh right; totaly forgot aobut ubuntu-meeting
<gatox> nessita, did you put some code to do that and it was reverted?
<nessita> dobey: they no longer care about us :-D
<ralsina> nessita: you are going to love the branch I am doing. I am adding tests for arg parsing in u1cp and fixing two bugs at the same time ;-)
<nessita> gatox: not that I'm aware of
<nessita> ralsina: YEY
<dobey> oh well :P
<ralsina> nessita: maybe 3, because we are not supporting switch_to in the Qt frontend
<nessita> nice
<gatox> nessita, so, it was centered just by luck :P because there wasn't code for that..... i'll add that to the sso branch i'm working on right now
<nessita> gatox: thanks! please use this bug for that bug #934173
<gatox> ack
 * dobey wouldn't mind being in spain next week
<nessita> dobey: we're sptrinting to spain next week? :-D
<briancurtin> i don't know if i can run that far
<dobey> joshuahoover: hrmm, i think we might need a UIFe for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rhythmbox-ubuntuone/+bug/933010 ; it's a regression, but the (full and proper) fix will introduce a new string
<dobey> nessita: i wish
 * nessita whishes too
<nessita> ok, I will have lunch
<joshuahoover> dobey: i was hoping you would say that...14 FEs was kind of an odd number ;)
<nessita> joshuahoover: let's add UIFe until we get a prime number
<nessita> prime numbers are interesting
<dobey> joshuahoover: well i can do it without marking the string for translation as well. it's fine by me :)
<joshuahoover> nessita: good idea!
<joshuahoover> dobey: heh
<joshuahoover> dobey: do you know what text change(s) will need to be made?
<dobey> is infinity a prime number?
<nessita> dobey: no, is even, clearly (?)
<ralsina> dobey: no
<nessita> gatox, ralsina: branch https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntu-sso-client/use-login-only/+merge/94455 is now updated from trunk, would you please finish the review when you have a chance?
<ralsina> dobey: infinityis divisible by any integer, so it's *very* not prime
<dobey> joshuahoover: it's not a change, but a new string. we need to add a .desktop file
<gatox> nessita, ok
<nessita> I will have lunch now!
<dobey> ralsina: it's only divisible by itself and 1 :)
<ralsina> nessita: +1 I had finished itandforgot tocomment
<joshuahoover> dobey: k, if you think we need it to fix that bug properly, can you update the description with details on that and i'll take it from there
<dobey> ok
<ralsina> dobey: nope.
<ralsina> dobey: consider the set of integer numbers. It's obviously possible to divide it in2, orin 3
<dobey> ralsina: infinity always represents the next prime number higher than the value you think it has :)
<ralsina> dobey: So, if by infinity you meant Aleph(0), not prime ;-)
<nessita> gatox: please make sure to have the revno 899
<ralsina> dobey: divisibility is a matter of cardinality, so no ;-)
 * ralsina stops arguing
<ralsina> dobey: is --help output covered by string freeze?
<dobey> yes (and/or feature freeze)
<ralsina> dobey: ok, so there is another exception for u1cp
<ralsina> sigh
<dobey> eh?
<dobey> are you fixing it to do the right thing for arg parsing?
<ralsina> dobey: ubuntuone-control-panel-qt --help is completely wrong
<ralsina> dobey: I am fixing a bug where it ignored Qt arguments (like -style or whatever) that was needed for QA
<ralsina> dobey: also, I noticed it ignores --switch-to and --alert
<dobey> right
<ralsina> dobey: also, the help of --switch-to is wrong
<dobey> altø altø wik
 * elopio goes to buy the beer for ralsina.
<dobey> beware the møøse
<mandel> gatox, ninja does no support proxies!
<gatox> mandel, hehehehe..... you win there
<mandel> gatox, it should not be a problem, I mean, if you cannot connect to the internet my ide should not block, atm is in the loading thing..
<gatox> mandel, what? are you using ninja and it gets block at loading?
<dobey> does it handle unicode properly though?
<mandel> gatox, yes... and I have to kill it from the process explorer
<gatox> dobey, YES! :P (in most situations.... not the crazy hacks for windows)
<gatox> mandel, weird..... i'll test that later
<mandel> gatox, where do you keep logs?
<mandel> gatox, so I can give you some info
<gatox> mandel, na.... the logs doesn't have very useful information..... only the things from the plugins are being logged..... we need to improve that
<mandel> gatox, ok, look at when ever you get a connection to the outside world and there is the problem
<gatox> mandel, ok..... we are going to have a minisprint tomorrow..... so between today and tomorrow i'll test that
<gatox> mandel, thanks for the heads up
<mandel> gatox, no problem, if you need any help with it let me know
<gatox> mandel, ok, thanks!
<mandel> gatox, is probably picking the system proxy settings and not handeling the 407 correctly
<mandel> EOW for me, see you all!
<gatox> mandel, bye!
<ralsina> bye mandel!
<nessita> bye mandel
<Chipaca> ttyl, all
<ralsina> nessita, gatox, dobey: maybe a couple of reviews? https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-control-panel/opt-parsing/+merge/94599
<nessita> ralsina: ack
<gatox> yes
<dobey> ralsina: i guess it needs ffe right?
<ralsina> dobey: this one looks like a plain bug to me
<ralsina> dobey: it doesn't fix the broken options
<ralsina> dobey: it just makesithandleonesit should already handlebefore
<ralsina> argh, damn spacebar I HATE YOU
<dobey> ok; the bugs need to be marked as affecting the ubuntu packages, and targeted to the trunk and stable-3-0 series for the project, and precise for the package
<ralsina> dobey: ok, will do it now
<dobey> also, i have https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-installer/fix-939797/+merge/94598 just now; which joshuahoover will love :)
<ralsina> dobey: trade you! ;-)
<joshuahoover> :)
<dobey> ralsina: fix your bug targets :)
<ralsina> dobey: I am doing it now
<ralsina> dobey: so, it should affect distribution ubuntuone-control-panel (ubuntu)?
<ralsina> And series precise?
<ralsina> dobey: take a look at bug #910834 and tell me if I missed anything please, since I never did this before :-)
<dobey> ralsina: yep, that's right
<ralsina> dobey: cool, thanks, doing the other bug then
<ralsina> dobey: I feel stupid, but I don't have a stable-3 series offered in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntuone-control-panel/+bug/938102
<ralsina> Oh, ok, it only offers the series for the last project!
<ralsina> And now Ihave all the series to nominate EXCEPT P
 * ralsina goes burn launchpad, brb
<ralsina> Ok, it nominated itself WTF
<ralsina> whatever, done
<ralsina> dobey: +1 code review because I can't test that IRL right now
<dobey> ralsina: yeah, lp is annoying sometimes in that regard :)
<ralsina> dobey: in any case, it seems to be pointed/targeted/nominated/offered/candidated/annointed in all the right clubs now ;-)
<nessita> can I haz reviews? https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntu-sso-client/fallback-to-gtk/+merge/94601
<dobey> ralsina: humm. does the branch even fix the second bug?
<dobey> hrmm, i guess so
<ralsina> dobey: yes
<ralsina> dobey: it's a subtle fix ;-)
<dobey> wow. --with-icon really should be disabled on linux :)
<ralsina> dobey: no, please. It's useful on KDE ;-)\
<dobey> you shouldn't be using kde
<dobey> you should be using unity
<ralsina> dobey: plus, I want to use it as a playground for indicator work
<nessita> ralsina: after the sso branch, would you review https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-client/use-sso-qt/+merge/92632 ?
<nessita> dobey: please take notes that in the next release, u1client 2.99.90 must depend on ussoc 2.99.90 (because of the UI fallbacking if the Qt UI is not available)
<ralsina> nessita: sure
<ralsina> nessita: I already did the SSO branch, if we are talking of the large one
<nessita> ralsina: no, the one I pasted a couple of mins ago: https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntu-sso-client/fallback-to-gtk/+merge/94601
<ralsina> nessita: ok, missed that one
<nessita> is 84 diff line!
<ralsina> nessita: ok :-)
<nessita> ralsina: to compensate ;-)
<nessita> ralsina: any chance you migrate to argparse while you're at that branch?
<ralsina> nessita: sure!
 * ralsina has no idea how to use argparse
<nessita> ralsina: should be simple, you can check out ussoc-gtk and ussoc-qt for reference
<nessita> ralsina: thing is that optparse is deprecated, afaik
<ralsina> nessita: sure, will doit asap
<nessita> no rush
<briancurtin> optparse is deprecated only that it is no longer recommended, but it wont be removed (maybe in python 4?)
<briancurtin> but argparse is nice
<ralsina> briancurtin: let's futureproof this baby for 2050 then! ;-)
<dobey> ralsina: so remove all the arguments, and just replace it with "import skynet" ?
<ralsina> dobey: #!/bin/skynet -c "sync my files,please"
<dobey> "die human."
<ralsina> nonono, skynet, I said "sync"! Retry!
<ralsina> nessita: typo in line 80 of the diff, other than that, nice!
<ralsina> nessita: in fallback-to-gtk
<nessita> loooooking
<nessita> ralsina: typo "fixied"
<ralsina> nessita: +1d already :-)
<nessita> nice
<nessita> dobey: would you please review that? (https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntu-sso-client/fallback-to-gtk/+merge/94601)
<ralsina> nessita: updated opt-parsing with argparse (which works remarkably similar to OptParser, to be honest)
<nessita> ralsina: nice!
<dobey> nessita: needs a couple of english fixes
<nessita> dobey: ack
<ralsina> "the english fix" sounds like a very boring drug name.
<ralsina> Or brit-pop band.
<nessita> dobey: nice correction! though I liked my invention fallbacking
<nessita> :-D
<dobey> heh
<dobey> ralsina: it's the prequel to "the french connection"
<nessita> dobey: all fixed and pushed to revno 893.
<ralsina> dobey: the string freeze is even if the strings are not translatable?
<ralsina> dobey: that's about the --help
<dobey> ralsina: if they're not translated then you're probably fine; though changing the help options would be an api or ui change still; maybe you should ask in #ubuntu-release
<ralsina> dobey: cool, thanks
<dobey> oh man
<dobey> a 6 character change, and the qt control panel looks like 20x better
<dobey> at least, on default ubuntu theme it does
<ralsina> dobey: really? which one? :-)
<ralsina> rm -rf ./?
<dobey> -    background-color: #aea79f;
<dobey> +    background-color: #3c3b37;
<ralsina> oh, that's 7
<nessita> ralsina: so, I can't run the test as the branch is, I'm getting http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/855751/. I know if I setup.py build it gets fixed, but run-tests should work from scratch. And the setup.py build should only be called before the qt tests (where is now). Would you please debug why I'm getting this "new" failure?
<ralsina> nessita: sure, I do have it builtso I didn't see it
<ralsina> nessita: I moved a delayed import out of main()
<ralsina> nessita: I will move it back in (sigh)
<nessita> dobey: +100. Would you ping the design people about this?
<dobey> nessita: english fixes approved :)
<nessita> yey
<nessita> dobey, ralsina: http://ubuntuone.com/1lVbN6HjbyyO7blROfk0rg from the branch I'm proposing soon
<ralsina> nessita: not bad!
<nessita> actually, much better
<dobey> nessita: what is that?
<nessita> dobey: wanna file  bug, so we run it by cparrino and rtgrant, and then we may ask the UIFe?
<nessita> dobey: the controlpanel's new first screen (current first screen has no option for register. Yes, we have an approved UIFe for this)
<ralsina> nessita: I would hide the3rd button
<ralsina> nessita: and have the user just close the window. But that's just personal taste
<nessita> ralsina: why? (and maybe, but I guess we need a complete design-review on that)
<dobey> nessita: that shows up always if the token gets deleted or they haven't set up u1 yet?
<nessita> ralsina: this is taken from the installer... I would prefer not changing the current design
<ralsina> nessita: because it's just a "close this window" button and those are usually a bad idea. Agreed on not doing it, though.
<nessita> dobey: yes (I know you'll complain about the "Ubuntu One has installed")
<ralsina> dobey: if there is no token
<dobey> nessita: yes :)
<dobey> i do not like that at all
<nessita> dobey: I'm not sure about that either (is in the original mocks). But is also true that that screen will be shown after installation
<dobey> and it is confusing
<nessita> dobey: yeah, may be
<ralsina> nessita, dobey: and talking about logging in, someday we have to make it so ROOT_MISMATCH doesn't happen or gives a friendly warning or something.
<nessita> ralsina: add that to the roadmap, make room for it, and you got it :-D
<ralsina> nessita: I think that is one of the copy changes we should ask about. Makes no sense on linux
<nessita> ralsina: well, if the user just installed U1 from the installer... it might, no?
<ralsina> nessita: we are close to the end of our current roadmap! There is a whole lot of space after that! ;-)
<ralsina> nessita: yes, but we have no way to know if that's the case
<dobey> and it's all full of turtles
<nessita> ralsina: and I bet parrino already has some crazy tasks for that :-P
<dobey> turtles all the way down
<nessita> ralsina: we could if the installer runs the controlpanel with --installed
<ralsina> nessita: our next task is the always glamorous backport effort ;-)
<nessita> but that will require an exception, I'd guess
<ralsina> nessita: yes, option controlpanel doesn't have and we need a FFe for
<nessita> right
<dobey> ralsina: like i said; turtles.
<nessita> ok, so, summing up:
<ralsina> nessita: OTOH, we could fix the --help in the same FFe ;-)
 * nessita removes the "has installed blah blah" string
<ralsina> yes
<dobey> nessita: or just change it to "Welcome to Ubuntu One." or something
<nessita> dobey files the bug for the UIFe to change the background color to present to bosses
<nessita> dobey: yes, like in the current GTK one
<dobey> nessita: and center it, because it looks really weird being the only thing left aligned
<ralsina> also, padding
<nessita> dobey: I was thinking on padding... not center
<nessita> center will be "too much" (image is centered, buttons are also...)
<dobey> there is way too much whitespace in that window
<nessita> yes
<ralsina> centered would be better than stuck left. Padding at least
<ralsina> ask design for quick input
<nessita> yes, I will take some screenshots of this and will email the peopl
<nessita> e
<nessita> too many teaks to make
<ralsina> yep
<nessita> also, the orange looks different
<nessita> (comparing images vs button)
<ralsina> also, are the twitter andacebook buttons misaligned or they just look that way because of the colors?
<ralsina> the button is a gradient, it will always look lighter
<nessita> ralsina: the latter, I'd guess
<nessita> ralsina: I have no changed that at all (facebook and twitter links)
<nessita> buttons*
<ralsina> amazing how the twitter/facebook logos are vertical mirror images of each other
<ralsina> That page looks like a robot's face
<dobey> haha
<dobey> ralsina: yeah, xmag shows the follow icons are same size
<ralsina> nessita: in my options branch: if I move the "import start" into the main(), I will have to remove a couple of tests. Maybe I should try to see why importing that module breaks the tests instead?
<nessita> ralsina: sure!
<nessita> dobey: since you're in such a good mood, would you also please? (last one of the week I swear) https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-client/use-sso-qt/+merge/92632
<dobey> nessita: didn't you already change DEBUG to be U1_DEBUG there?
<nessita> dobey: no :-/
<nessita> dobey: well, yes, but in that branch, which I had on hold for more than a week now
<gatox> nessita, ralsina i've proposed this branch: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-sso-client/show-errors/+merge/94617
<gatox> whenever you can
<nessita> ack
<dobey> joshuahoover: btw, the installer fix is uploaded, and just waiting approval now
<joshuahoover> dobey: excellent
<ralsina> nessita: it's either move "from ubuntuone.controlpanel.gui.qt.ui import mainwindow_ui" or moving "from ubuntuone.controlpanel.gui.qt.gui import start " into one. Doing the second means losing a little bit of test coverage. The first one has no side effects AFAICS.
<ralsina> I mean "move one of those into a function"
<gatox> EOW here!
<gatox> bye people
<ralsina> Or put one import in a try/except so it doesn't fail when we didn't do a build
<ralsina> bye gatox!
<gatox> ralsina, see you later
<ralsina> nessita: or, do the build before running the tests
<dobey> sigh; more bugs i need to file it seems :(
<dobey> ralsina: ./run-tests does the build before running the tests
<nessita> ralsina: perhaps we're not ignoring the qt properly?
<nessita> the qt part*
<ralsina> nessita: could be
<ralsina> the test is in ubuntuone/controlpanel/gui/qt/main/tests/test_main.py maybe I should rename it or change the ignores
<ralsina> nessita: right, that is not in QT_TESTS
<ralsina> QT_TESTS_PATH
<nessita> ralsina: so, is fixable? :-)
<ralsina> nessita: thinking about it because it's working for me when I try to debug run-tests :-)
<nessita> ralsina: what id you do ./setup.py clean before that
<ralsina> nessita: yep
<dobey> joshuahoover: do i need to update the description too, or is comment good enough?
<ralsina> but trying again, it's late and may have had a senior moment
<briancurtin> i wish we used filesystem links rather than shell links on windows :/
<joshuahoover> dobey: comment should be good enough
<ralsina> briancurtin: feel free :-)
<dobey> joshuahoover: cool. just added that
<ralsina> briancurtin: that is probably just our ignorance showing
<briancurtin> ralsina: we'll still have to support shell links which were previously created, but i might propose to move away
<ralsina> briancurtin: we may even change/fix those links on startup if needed
<ralsina> briancurtin: or on installation of upgrade
<briancurtin> good point
<joshuahoover> dobey: thanks
<ralsina> nessita: could you try running the tests again with revno 274? They like, totally pass for me
<nessita> ralsina: sure!
<nessita> ralsina: nopes, is not working
<nessita> ralsina: what if you branch from scratch?
<ralsina> nessita: grmbl
<ralsina> nessita: ok, I'll try
<ralsina> maybe clean is not cleaning enough or something
<ralsina> nessita: hey,got the error at least
<nessita> :-)
<ralsina> nessita: yes, have to add an ignore
<ralsina> nessita: done in revno 275
<ralsina> nessita: but it surely can wait until monday if you are EODing
<nessita> you mean Tuesday? ;-)
<ralsina> O course
<ralsina> Tuesday is the new Monday
<nessita> dobey: will you review https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-client/use-sso-qt/+merge/92632 ? I was hoping to implicitly test the nightlies during the long weekend :-)
<dobey> nessita: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntuone-control-panel/+bug/940620 is the color build
<dobey> do i have to?
<nessita> dobey: I would like if you do
<nessita> dobey: thanks for the bug report, will put that together with some screenshots
<nessita> (on Tuesday, of course)
<dobey> nessita: it has a branch even :)
<nessita> yeap, saw it :-)
<nessita> ralsina: it runs all green!
<ralsina> nessita: yay
<nessita> ralsina: may I finish on Tuesday? I have pilates and need to buy meat for my coming-back-home-half-orange
<ralsina> nessita: it has 2 other approves ;-)
<ralsina> nessita: but of course it can wait
<nessita> ralsina: thanks
<ralsina> nessita: I would like to have it before wednesday though so QA can use the testability driver
<dobey> i really don't want to review this branch; because i am against the idea anyway.
<dobey> nessita: does it not require a feature freeze exception to do this?
<nessita> dobey: I don't  think so... does it?
<nessita> is not an API change, nor it adds functionality, nor it removes functionality...
<dobey> nessita: well, it's using new functionality from a dependency
<dobey> nessita: also, the bug report has no information. it's just a "we must do this" statement, and doesn't help understand why we need to do it
<nessita> dobey: I can re-phrase the bug. And, using a new func from a dep requires a FFe?
<dobey> nessita: i'm not entirely sure if it does or not. but i think so
<nessita> dobey: ok, will check. If you don't want to review, is fine, I guess it can be landed with ralsina's review only (would you agree ralsina?)
<dobey> nessita: either way, i'd prefer the ffe question was answered first, and the bug was understandable :)
<ralsina> nessita: I have no problem with that, I leave it to your opinion
<nessita> ok, will rephrase the bug after pilates and ask in ubuntu-release weather that requires and FFe, and then will land if not
<nessita> I'm off crowd
<dobey> thanks nessita
<nessita> thank you!
<nessita> ok, bye all! have a great weekend!
<nessita> (3-day weekend for some of us :-))
<dobey> have a good weekend all
<briancurtin> you too
<alecu> ok, this ends my week
<alecu> see you guys on tue
<mateusz_> hello
<mateusz_> i've got problem with ubuntuone
<mateusz_> i run it but ubuntuone sso does not appear
<mateusz_> previously i've got problem with all ubuntuone but i pugre it and reinstall
<mateusz_> and now i cant configure my accountu
<mateusz_> could you help me?
#ubuntuone 2012-02-25
<karni> o/
#ubuntuone 2012-02-26
<cjohnston> I'm moving alot of my files around to reorganize. I'm doing this on my desktop.. My current problem is that my laptop is downloading what it believes is "new" files but hasn't yet removed the "old" files which is causing my to run out of HDD space.. is there any way to force along the "removal" of the "old" files?
#ubuntuone 2013-02-18
<JamesTait> Good morning all! :-D
<karni> Good morning o/
#ubuntuone 2013-02-19
<Moscherkobold> hello everyone
<Moscherkobold> I have a question, how long does it take from the release to see a new album on the u1 music store?
<JamesTait> Good morning, people! :-D
<Moscherkobold> hello everyone
<Moscherkobold> I have a question, how long does it take from the release to see a new album on the u1 music store?
<chaselivingston> Moscherkobold: Hi, could you submit the form at http://one.ubuntu.com/support/contact  so we can get some more information from you?
<Moscherkobold> of course
<Moscherkobold> done
#ubuntuone 2013-02-20
<JoseExposito> I'm pretty stuck...
<JoseExposito> I'm installing the the twisted reactor in a Cocoa application using      from twisted.internet import cfreactor     cfreactor.install()
<JoseExposito> But I don't know how to call sync_daemon_tool.get_folders() and get the result in a synchronous way
<JoseExposito> I'm testing with the documentation example  https://one.ubuntu.com/developer/files/store_files/syncdaemontool
<JoseExposito> With a code like this: http://pastebin.com/DB15T7Ls
<JoseExposito> And calling it from ObjC I get this output: http://pastebin.com/KiqrGYbF
<JoseExposito> Someone can help me please?
<JoseExposito> I'm going to the bed, if someone can email me at jose.exposito89 (a) gmail _ com please
<JoseExposito> thank you!!
<JamesTait> Good morning all! :)
#ubuntuone 2013-02-21
<JamesTait> Good morning, people! :-D
#ubuntuone 2013-02-22
<JamesTait> Happy Friday, people! :-D
<Khady> Hi. I have a folder Documents on computer A sync with u1. I want to sync it on another computer, but not in ~/Documents. Is it possible ?
<dobey> no. the folder has to be in the same location on every computer that synchronizes it. there's no additional mapping between "local location" and "remote location" to do that
<Khady> ok, thanks
#ubuntuone 2013-02-24
<Guest_88> hablan castellano?
#ubuntuone 2014-02-17
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy World Human Spirit Day! :-D
#ubuntuone 2014-02-18
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Single Tasking Day! :-D
<LaurenF> Hello. I have a bug iwth Ubuntu One on Windows 7 64bit. When I click "Open the Ubuntu One folder" from the popup menu opened by the system tray icon, nothing happens.
<LaurenF> Synchronisation is working. Files in this folder are correctly synchornised.
<dobey> LaurenF: please file a bug
<LaurenF> dobey: I will do that. Thank you for confirming it's not a generally known issue (Google could not find people with similar problems)
<dobey> i don't know if it is or not. but it sounds like a bug, and bugs should be filed :)
#ubuntuone 2014-02-19
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Tug o' War Day! :-D
<iGor2> hi. I'm encountering a auth_failed error on a Xubuntu 12.04 with Ubuntu One, and got information on the /help/faq of the official site, but couldn't find a way to solve the problem. Does anyone have some suggestions ? :)
<iGor2> Is there a way to set again the credentials on the client ? And if yes, how to do it on a Xubuntu ?
#ubuntuone 2014-02-20
<Guest57947> Good morning all; happy Love Your Pet Day! :-D
<Guest57947> Wot? No SASL auth?
<SuperEngineer> anybody know if there's any update on u-1 being snafu'd?  u-1 staus gives a 50/50 ["we are investigating"] but unfo on music store and files says all ok
<SuperEngineer> [rather annoying when music store debits your paypal a/c but won't download files] :(
<dobey> have you contactacted support through https://one.ubuntu.com/help/contact/
<dobey> ?
<SuperEngineer> dobey: not yet - I had assumed they had probs as 2 different pooters at 2 different sites have had massive troubles  - & now my desktop pc at home - I was able to purchase music but nothing is up/downloading
<SuperEngineer> so I thought I'd ask here before burdening them with another support ticket
<dobey> it's all working afaik.
<dobey> SuperEngineer: is the music you purchased showing up on the u1 web site in your files storage?
<dobey> SuperEngineer: so there is an issue with the file sync servers it seems, and it's being investigated
<SuperEngineer> thanks dobey - I just tried sendind a support request & guess what... "
<SuperEngineer> Forbidden (403)
<SuperEngineer> CSRF verification failed. Request aborted.
<SuperEngineer> lol
<SuperEngineer> I'd say u-1 is temporarily but completely snafu'd
<SuperEngineer> oi! u-1 - you took the money but can't donload my music - gimme my money back :)
 * SuperEngineer has faith in their hard work & fixing abilty - but don't tell them - they'll get smug ;)
<cjohnston> I see that there is an issue with the file sync servers presently, I have a couple files that have been pending sync for a few weeks... any idea what may be causing this?
<dobey> cjohnston: you'd have to check the logs
<cjohnston> dobey: where does u1 store the logs?
<beuno> cjohnston, .cache/, IIRC
<dobey> cjohnston: ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/
<cjohnston> dobey: beuno status.log shows a bunch of: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6967503/
<dobey> syncdaemon.log* and syncdaemon-exceptions.log* are the ones to look at probably
<dobey> cjohnston: ignore status.log, it's the log for updating the indicator and showing notifications, not actual syncdaemon status (i know, confusing name)
<beuno> but also
<beuno> currently the servers are going crazy
<beuno> that may not help
<dobey> yeah, but if he's been having the issue for weeks, the rotated logs might have some info
<beuno> ah, I see you know that  :)
<cjohnston> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6967513/
<cjohnston> that is syncdaemon-exceptions.log.2014-02-18_09-36-20
<dobey> cjohnston: grep AUTH_FAILED syncdaemon.log*
<cjohnston> dobey: I get a bunch of those
<dobey> cjohnston: ok. delete the U1 token from your keyring, and sign in again
<cjohnston> dobey: I did that and resigned in..how long should I be looking at 'Getting information, please wait'  because of the server issues, a while possibly?
<dobey> cjohnston: until it's fixed. if you signed in successfully, you can just close the control panel
<dobey> cjohnston: or you can manually disconnect it if the constant reconnection is bothersome
<cjohnston> ack.. thanks.. may want to update the status page too :-) it hasn't been updated in almost a year
<dobey> yeah i've poked about that already
<cjohnston> thanks
#ubuntuone 2014-02-21
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Friday, and happy International Mother Language Day! :-D
#ubuntuone 2014-02-22
<Guest> Hello, I don't received response of support 10 days ago, something can help me? regards
<Guest> the support is still active?
<Alberto> Hello
<alberteeefer> Hi Team, something of support can help me? I have varios tickets support but i don't received response ten days ago
<alberteeefer>  Hi Team, something of support can help me? I have varios tickets support but i don't received response ten days ago
<alberteeefer>  Hi Team, something of support can help me? I have varios tickets support but i don't received response ten days ago
<alberteeefer> Hi Team, something of support can help me? I have varios tickets support but i don't received response ten days ago
#ubuntuone 2014-02-23
<theadmin> Hello everyone. I have a problem, the client refuses to sync anything. It simply shows "File Sync is disconnected", the connect button shortly changes it to "File Sync in progress..." but then it just goes back to how it was.
<theadmin> Running on Ubuntu 12.04.
<theadmin> I can access the files via the web ui though
<ahayzen> Hi, is it just me that is seeing the UbuntuOneFiles sync state it is 'paused' on the desktop or are others seeing this as well? Thanks in advance
<Wobbo> Ubuntu One is for a yard!   Even more people today?  "Disconnected"  All computers I have the problem.
<Wobbo>   Online it still works.
<Wobbo> Any tips?
<Wobbo> I pay enough for good quality and design support. This kind of error One should support 7 days 24 hours! This is not acceptable. This has to do with research for my thesis University! Yesterday everything worked! Now all my computers refuse to connection with One. Any tips?
<straemer> Hey, ubuntu-one doesn't seem to be working on my computer right now. When I open up the control panel, it says "File Sync is disconnected" at the top right. If I hit the "Connect" button, it displays "Loading...", followed by "File Sync in Progress" for about half a second before going back to saying that it's disconnected. Any idea what might be going on here? I'm running Ubuntu 13.10.
<elky> is file sync having difficulties? status says no, but i can't seem to keep a connection long enough for a 33kb file to actually sync
<dobey> yes there is an issue with file sync from clients at the moment. uploading via web seemed to work ok for me though.
<dobey> developers are aware of the problem and looking into it
<elky> ok thanks. mine's something happening on cron. at least i know i didn't break anything my end now though
<kikjezrous> this thing alive at all?
